# The Giveaway Thread - Week 46



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

*Welcome to The Giveaway Thread!






 The nonprofit group made for the sole purpose of helping users make money with your small donations
Current funds: 100TBT (Please donate )
--Donation info--

Please try to make posts with substance instead of one character posts or nonsense. *​


Vrisnem said:


> While we realize this is The Basement, we do expect posts to have some substance to them. I've just reviewed the most recent 40 pages of this thread and it is just single-character posts. This isn't acceptable and needs to change.



After the success of Dawnpiplup's giveaway thread and all the support from many users here, we decided to keep this going. After realizing there'd be a definite end to the collectibles people would offer we had to rework our strategy. The user kikotoot suggested we run this giveaway like a raffle and we decided that works!

For a long time now I've had the dream to help serve the user of TBT by sapping into the generosity of other users. No donation is too small and will be put to good use. Our plan is to get others to put some of their unused TBT into a bucket and have that money donated to someone who needs it. If you have some a couple of TBT to spare, then please consider donating. Thank you!

*Explanation:
1)* We are taking TBT donations for the prize pool. Donations will be sent to your's truly while also making sure it's known why they are being sent (Don't want random TBT sent to me without it being clear what it's for)

*2)* The raffle works by picking a random number and whoever posts it lands on, wins. This means the more post you have here, the greater your chance of winning is. The raffle will end weekly on Sundays at midnight Central Time. The amount you win will be divided into a portion based on the current pool funds.

*3)* An individual user can hold their giveaways in whatever ways they want. Another post milestone or even guessing a number, doesn't matter. Just make sure to notify me of the giveaway details and a link to the specific post. I will put a quote of the giveaway in the OP so please make sure you stay updated.





Introducing Terebi, the new host! My thanks go out to Shayden for making me this lovely piece. Please take the time to check out their thread/art ​


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

First post. Makes sense after all. ;] I'm 90% sure that keyword will barely be there. Glad we discussed this. :3


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> First post. Makes sense after all. ;] I'm 90% sure that keyword will barely be there. Glad we discussed this. :3



Totally, the keyword will make it easy to weed the picture posts. I would recomend all giveaways do this or it'll be a nightmare!!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

I think I will stick to the Marketplace giveaways. It's easier to keep up with, rather than one thread that could literally go on forever.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I think I will stick to the Marketplace giveaways. It's easier to keep up with, rather than one thread that could literally go on forever.



Why does that matter? A post a day gives you a chance at winning weekly xD And my cake is being given away on the 6th

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not exactly forever so I don't understand what u mean. Sorry


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I think I will stick to the Marketplace giveaways. It's easier to keep up with, rather than one thread that could literally go on forever.



think of it like a giveaway that lasts a week 
really that's what it is, with multiple just being held in the same place, where participation in any is completely up to you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

TURKEYMEAL

my goodness I forgot how entertaining the snowmen in animal crossing are


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> think of it like a giveaway that lasts a week
> really that's what it is, with multiple just being held in the same place, where participation in any is completely up to you!



Yep. Got it. No worries!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> think of it like a giveaway that lasts a week
> really that's what it is, with multiple just being held in the same place, where participation in any is completely up to you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



How did that!? I'm playing Wild World again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

May be hacked actually :/ I'm dumb


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

Aw. not first post.


Starting earlier this time!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I'll be the person who keeps posting in between everyone else's posts. Like last thread. :]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> First post. Makes sense after all. ;] I'm 90% sure that keyword will barely be there. Glad we discussed this. :3



*Puts on glasses* Technically you're not first post. The topic post is first post.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

;w;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'll be the person who keeps posting in between everyone else's posts. Like last thread. :]



Hey! I'm supposed to be that person 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikotoot said:


> think of it like a giveaway that lasts a week
> really that's what it is, with multiple just being held in the same place, where participation in any is completely up to you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Wow! I didn't think of Animal Crossing photos.

Btw, are you TTing?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Post


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 26, 2019)

TURKEYMEAL !


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> TURKEYMEAL !



Great, I'm hungry for the night. ;w;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm literally stuck. I have no idea what to post a picture of


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Me too. Luckily we have 1 1/2 week to decide. I gotta find some. :]


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 26, 2019)

Those weren't my photos, they were from the internet 

I haven't opened the game in a while cuz I can't commit enough time to ensuring I don't lose a villager


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I want to upload a picture from my 3DS but can't connect so... :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> Those weren't my photos, they were from the internet
> 
> I haven't opened the game in a while cuz I can't commit enough time to ensuring I don't lose a villager



That has given me an idea though.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Idea to perfectly ruin snowmen's head?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm just confused to how this would work.

All the in between posts add up to hundreds or thousands, and you use a RNG?

That means whoever isn't posting over and over, doesn't have a chance?

You see what I mean?
I don't want to post pointlessly again, anywhere. 

Again, not putting this down, just very unsure of how it would/could work?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

RIP, I'm already top posting everything. owo

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> I'm just confused to how this would work.
> All the in between posts add up to hundremes, and you use a RNG?
> That means whoever isn't posting over and over, doesn't have a chance?
> 
> ...



I think what you're asking is to if we use a RNG for the raffle? I think it is in between each week (sunday cst), they count the posts in between this week and last week then use the RNG and whoever has that post wins. It's more, the more posts you make, the higher chances. :3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> RIP, I'm already top posting everything. owo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



RIP sleep...

JK, that's not me

though I may at times spend an unhealthy amount of time on these forums XD


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I really should sleep for once. Like...more than 5 hours.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

CherylACNL said:
			
		

> It's more, the more posts you make, the higher chances. :3



Random posting over and over. 
I can't do that. Not again.

But have fun! ^_^


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Random posting over and over.
> I can't do that. Not again.
> 
> But have fun! ^_^



Again, it doesn't matter. Go ahead and enter the cake giveaway if you'd like


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Random posting over and over.
> I can't do that. Not again.
> 
> But have fun! ^_^



Yep, it's fine! As long as you have fun, which I do. Once again, good luck on those 2 clovers (hehe)


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yep, it's fine! As long as you have fun, which I do. Once again, good luck on those 2 clovers (hehe)



It wouldn't be fun.
I don't like posting pointlessly.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> It wouldn't be fun.
> I don't like posting pointlessly.



It's okay! :3

I like pointing with a purpose too, except this thread.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 26, 2019)

can we write a story again Cheryll?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> can we write a story again Cheryll?



Sure! Lemme find inspiration and write that story then share. :3


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> It wouldn't be fun.
> I don't like posting pointlessly.



Then don't, you're doing that now.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

"I went over to the kitchen cart. It was completely empty so I decided to brew some coffee. I was lazily taking the cup out when it finished but it spilled. The burning feeling felt like a sauna over my leg. Excalibur and Sheila came it to see.

"Oof, that's depressing" exclaimed Excalibur.

"Big oof." continued Sheila. I grabbed a towel and wiped myself off."


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 26, 2019)

"What's wrong with me?" she asked in a more serious tone. "Does this mean I'm not a huntress anymore? Or that my adventures will soon be over?" Sheila appeared happy at the prospect of going back to her peace and quiet. Her eyes darted around the room as she tried to get a better look at the other life-sized figures, and she pulled a piece of paper out of her backpack.
yes im using talktotransformer.com


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Hope we get donations or the prize will be something like 5TBT xD


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2019)

> Another post milestone



can we please not >.>


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Sheila said:


> can we please not >.>



Lol I was gonna do that with the cake and got told strictly not to xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol I was gonna do that with the cake and got told strictly not to xD



Yeah please don't make post milestones like dawn's.. i don't think that'd be common courtesy and respectful to allow but then again i'm not staff i'm just stating my opinion. also what would be the very best would be if it stayed on your server but then again it's a free forum. shrug.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Making a post to post


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank greenfrog100 for the 10TBT donation


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Ok, gave some TBT. 

Imma go post a ton since I really need TBT.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Ok, gave some TBT.
> 
> Imma go post a ton since I really need TBT.



Thanks!! The money will probably find its way back to you


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Special thanks to our special boy Gobby for donating 200. We eating good this year at probably 50TBT per week


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Another post since I still need my post count up. :/


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Another post since I still need my post count up. :/



At this rate Im gonna beat you xD


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Seems fun!


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

I will need to win these giveaways so I can pay my rent.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

TURKEYMEAL

Here's the photo! Click it


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Hmm, can I eat the photo? It's pretty tasty.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Of course you need to make money lol. That's what this thread is for, helping people out


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

I'll probably just skip paying the rent and just buy Jump instead. Maybe some food...


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Buying Jump is tight. PS thank you emolga for 20TBT donation


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

The next stop was Woosoovoodoo, the doll cemetary. Whenever a doll gets abandoned, it will be forced to be in Woosoovoodoo forever.

"Oh, like Banette?" asked Teabagel.

"I guess." I answered. Later, I met Teabagel in her lab.

"So...I decided to tell you and possibly everyone," said Teabagel "You see, Henry needs to get a job."

"Really?" I exclaimed.

"Yes, here is his resume on that new job." inquired Teabagel, handing me the resume.

Name : Henry J. Edollhart
Graduate of Harvard University, Doctorate degree in business & economics
Experience : 3 years internship in Dollcotics inc. & Strangings LLC.
----------------------------------------------
Skills :
Bilingual
Multitasker
Fast Learner
----------------------------------------------
Contact : 650 - 301 - 1011
Email : Edollhart3011@quailmail.com

"Wow, that's interesting" I thought.

"He's going to go to his job with some random passenger that earns his trust on the 10,000th mile." said Teabagel.


So, pretty much.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

That was beautiful story


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Krefails said:


> That was beautiful story



I have more, just waiting for someone tonight to continue it.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

I will not be continuing it wuhahaha. I will take over this thread.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

;w; ok


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

I need more topics to spam in the thread.
I know! I'll just post some good music.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

pretty much.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Once again, I'm top poster again. :/


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Be the top poster, don't feel bad about it! Own it!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

You should see last giveaway thread. I did 1/5 of the posts there. There were about 11.5K posts. :/


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

So do you want me to be the top poster? Would that be better?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Once again, I'm top poster again. :/



Yay!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Probably not a yay moment. :/


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Good thing I have no life so I can just post all day... Actually that isn't something I should celebrate


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Time to reach 1K posts in this thread now.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Time to reach 1K posts in this thread now.



Go for it, reach your goal!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

"I had a sigh of relievement, I could earn Henry's trust. I stepped out of the lab to see the Woosoovoodoo sign clouding over the entire sky. Dark purple fumes emitted from loose pipes in the water system as broken lights and rummage wrecked the city. Small giggles were heard throughout each corner. Purple fog covered the ground as broken glass appeared like someone batted a baseball through a glass museum."

Worst description. :/


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Description of what? Also I just wanna say your avatar is really awesome


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

"The train pulled to a stop as the passengers reluctanctly walked out and carefully strolled to the center of this place. We then saw a large figure overhead holding a pumpkin. greenfrog100 came over and grabbed it to only see it's a Jack head, the czar of Halloween. We thanked it and ran towards the train."

Also, thanks!


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh the story is getting good now. Also no problem


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

"The noon daylight shined bright as I layed on my bed. The announcer came out that we would stop at Galasweets for another cake at the 1875th post. I took my drawing notebook to see a yellow mori. I decided to draw an orange mori while doing some requests I asked them while we were at Woosoovoodoo."


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Mhm, I am really invested


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I wanna get post 100.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

I'll get you there friend


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Not sure what to do now.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Just keep posting until then I guess


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Imagine someone gives away 6 mori at post 5000 like last time. ;w;


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm actually close this time to getting the top poster


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Are you sure you can keep up? This is the big kids game now to top poster xD


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Chery I will get you to top poster, you can have this favor for free.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

:3

Can I pay you a blue glow wand?


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Gintoki havent you learned yet that gambling is bad?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

:]

Kids should know that gambling is good. jk jk jk


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

I will gamble till my clothes are taken


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Weee~


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I tried.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't need collectibles in this world of greed


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> It wouldn't be fun.
> I don't like posting pointlessly.



Lol I did a random number generator to test the raffle stuff and it landed on our boy John Wick


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick won!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't know.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol I did a random number generator to test the raffle stuff and it landed on our boy John Wick



Our boy?


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

You do know

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who is our boy?


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Our boy?



Oh sorry to assume. Though John Wick is a boy


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Um, what if it's a toaster?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I forgot who wanted me to make a blue glow wand. :/


----------



## John Wick (Nov 26, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Oh sorry to assume. Though John Wick is a boy



I am.
I meant I was wondering why you referred to me at all.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Why do we reference people?


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I am.
> I meant I was wondering why you referred to me at all.



Idk just my way of trying to be silly  If you don't like it I won't do it again :|


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

The thread is getting spicey


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Why is my signature, the houses, making me feel like it's too little. :/


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

What does it say?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

The どうぶつのもり doesn't look noticeable.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Animal Crossing?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes. It's just too small.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

It looks fine


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Mee!


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Small price for salvation


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

I actually currently have the highest post count today.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Hehe. I might take over. >:3


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

During those times, Basement is the best to spam. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> During those times, Basement is the best to spam. :]



I like how hard we've been trying to raise our post counts


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes, I've noticed something.

I usually do 40 posts a day

When that other thread was there, I has about 200 - 400 posts per day.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Quick there's a monster in front of you! He has 20 health and every post does 1 damage. What attacks will you use?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Quick there's a monster in front of you! He has 20 health and every post does 1 damage. What attacks will you use?



post >:3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

another post.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

still need to get to 1000 posts


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Maybe this monster will help you. :]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

So, in the sequel of the story, I guess 20 miles to run away from this monster? Or something else, like, 20 attacks that equal each mile.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm 5th top poster now


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm somehow first. >_>


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't have a chance to win the raffle xD


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I regret not buying 4 more doll raffle tickets. :0


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

You guys are just gonna take its attacks?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

No


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2019)

As long as I got armor


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 26, 2019)

wow i dont celebrte those events but.......


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> wow i dont celebrte those events but.......



Sorry, just post something relating to a holiday where you're from 

In other news, I created a spreadsheet so that I can keep all the information here professional, It's only natural when handling other people's money. I hope this shows how serious we are at providing quality services.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Ok. :]

Also,
The next stop was Woosoovoodoo, the doll cemetary. Whenever a doll gets abandoned, it will be forced to be in Woosoovoodoo forever.

"Oh, like Banette?" asked Teabagel.

"I guess." I answered. Later, I met Teabagel in her lab.

"So...I decided to tell you and possibly everyone," said Teabagel "You see, Henry needs to get a job."

"Really?" I exclaimed.

"Yes, here is his resume on that new job." inquired Teabagel, handing me the resume.

Name : Henry J. Edollhart
Graduate of Harvard University, Doctorate degree in business & economics
Experience : 3 years internship in Dollcotics inc. & Strangings LLC.
------------------
Skills :
Bilingual
Multitasker
Fast Learner
------------------
Contact : 650 - 301 - 1011
Email : Edollhart3011@quailmail.com

"Wow, that's interesting" I thought.

"He's going to go to his job with some random passenger that earns his trust on the 10,000th mile." said Teabagel. I had a sigh of relievement, I could earn Henry's trust. I stepped out of the lab to see the Woosoovoodoo sign clouding over the entire sky. Dark purple fumes emitted from loose pipes in the water system as broken lights and rummage wrecked the city. Small giggles were heard throughout each corner. Purple fog covered the ground as broken glass appeared like someone batted a baseball through a glass museum.

The train pulled to a stop as the passengers reluctanctly walked out and carefully strolled to the center of this place. We then saw a large figure overhead holding a pumpkin. greenfrog100 came over and grabbed it to only see it's a Jack head, the czar of Halloween. We thanked it and ran towards the train.

The noon daylight shined bright as I layed on my bed. The announcer came out that we would stop at Galasweets for another cake at the 1875th post. I took my drawing notebook to see a yellow mori. I decided to draw an orange mori while doing some requests I asked them while we were at Woosoovoodoo.

Here's all I wrote today.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Congratz! You killed the monster with a story!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Congratz! You killed the monster with a story!



Whoops, I already forgot about that whole thing. :/


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Well ok then


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Gotta post more.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Gotta go fast. btw I tried testing the rando number generator I couple more times and it only landed on your posts. Lets just say your chances rn are pretty high


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

:/ I think I'm 2/5 of this thread so...


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

What if another faction took over this thread


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

;/


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't even know anymore but thanks for keeping me company


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

I think I might do sketches for donations. I want people to be helped by this thread :|


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

:/ Wait, we're already at 154 posts?


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Yep we do

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lsabella (Nov 26, 2019)

nice


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I think I might do sketches for donations. I want people to be helped by this thread :|



Still a possibility


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice editing in the title. :3


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Narrowed it down. Now it's just giveaway thread!

Lol if I got picked by the raffle id probably just re roll xD


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 26, 2019)

I personally love this! Ketchup walked up at the WRONG TIME lolol
TURKEYMEAL​


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> View attachment 229216
> I personally love this! Ketchup walked up at the WRONG TIME lolol
> TURKEYMEAL​



That looks nice.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Agreed I like it


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 26, 2019)

Heh thank you!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 26, 2019)

gotta get my post count up!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Mine too.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

I dont know Cherryll, I think you're doing fine


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Mm...okay, maybe i should slow down. *posts more*


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

I didnt say you should slow down, just that you're fine. Post more!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Nah, Imma slow down. >:3


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

You dare disobey a random person on the Internet orders?!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Well it doesn't look like it!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

I posted 3 posts, now 4, just to tell that I don't want to post more.


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

That sounds counter productive


----------



## Aquari (Nov 27, 2019)

EDIT: wrong thread


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> This song is my life motto



I'll go ahead and listen to that. :3


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

I liked it! Oh an 360 now since Shinichi gave 100TBT


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

:3 I've never watched that...oof.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

It's the Smiley faced apocalypse


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

first post of the day


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

I hope lots of people start to donate. I'd love to see this thread as a main part of TBT culture. Even small donations from a large group of people is worth a lot. The best part is that the money goes directly to someone who'd need it.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

:3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

25 more posts


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

Until what?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

1000 posts

- - - Post Merge - - -

23 more


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

Yay, close to 1000 posts


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

getting there


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

I like that we are spamming though there is no milestone prize.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

The more post you have the greater your chance of winning


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

should the raffle be less then a week or does weekly raffles make more sense?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> should the raffle be less then a week or does weekly raffles make more sense?



Not entirely sure. I guess keep it in a week so it's a more dramatic giveaway (assuming more time means more bells to giveaway )


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm spamming for 1000 posts


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

29 more. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

19 MORE!

I cannot count. ;w;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

post again


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

It's raining and I want to say, I have to go to the grocery store but my parents are somewhere else. ;w;

I should get a driver license.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

another post


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

I may have to go soon (wet >_>) but I'll still help you.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

yet another post.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> yet another post.



222!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

almost


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

Post.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

I need these posts


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

You do. :3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

yep. they're paying off


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

I have to go soon


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

see you later soon


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no 60 bell turnip prices now


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

Lol real confused why the other thread hasn't been closed yet.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## kikotoot (Nov 27, 2019)

boopboopbopp


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

Lol Still can't believe the other giveaway thread while closed is still being used more


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

Isn't there a rule against bumping dead threads?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Isn't there a rule against bumping dead threads?



Yes, more likely, a couple months old.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2019)

I wasn't bumping a dead thread.
It's a recent open thread in the basement that you said was closed even though it isn't. So 
I posted in there, that the topic is open.

My only post there in ages.
There was no harm done.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I wasn't bumping a dead thread.
> It's a recent open thread in the basement that you said was closed even though it isn't. So
> I posted in there, that the topic is open.
> 
> ...



Yep. It's pretty recent (by a few hours )


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

I was just asking a question because of the recent post there, wasnt directed to you. Usually threads that are done and ended stop getting post. 

Id suggest not posting beef here because I do not wish for the mods to randomly close this thread. Thanks


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I was just asking a question because of the recent post there, wasnt directed to you. Usually threads that are done and ended stop getting post.
> 
> Id suggest not posting beef here because I do not wish for the mods to randomly close this thread. Thanks



I am not starting a beef.  

I tried to help you because you posted you were worried the other thread was getting more attention than this one.

I simply replied to you, to ease your mind, that the reason was most likely because the other thread hasn't been acually locked by anyone yet. 

Sorry.  

I was trying to help.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

Now the other thread is gone. Bye!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh my...seems like the 12,000th post goal was not met on the other thread and the 100tbt prize is unclaimed. I guess I'll just have to donate it here ;}


----------



## Zura (Nov 27, 2019)

Lol thanks Tea, I'll add it straight away! Also sorry about that Cherry :|


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Oh my...seems like the 12,000th post goal was not met on the other thread and the 100tbt prize is unclaimed. I guess I'll just have to donate it here ;}



;]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> Lol thanks Tea, I'll add it straight away! Also sorry about that Cherry :|



It's fine, that thread made me run home from classes to see if I can get the next prize. ;w;


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 27, 2019)

im stupid where was the story up to


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

I will work on it tonight. :3

Just after dinner.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 27, 2019)

TURKEYMEAL



Spoiler: stuff








Oh no, now I'm hungry. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

The sun started to settle down as I went to the kitchen and grabbed a purple bat potion substitute. I grabbed black ink and a purple candy while mixing on high heat. The results turned to a darker purple potion as I newly waxed a candle to a darker color.

For you fanfic people.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

:0 4 more posts


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey yo, Dawnpiplup finally closed the other giveaway thread


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Yep. :3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 28, 2019)

And 1... thousand


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

I can really tell Snoweque wants those bells


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Good morning Cherry


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

I slept 1 hour. ;w;


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Dang why?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

It's bad when your house doesn't keep rain noises away, so the rain kept me up all night. :/


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

The rain probably would of put me to sleep. I can't stand the quiet


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

I need those 15 bells back.


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Lol you're probably gonna win them right back xD


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

I want bellźzzzzzz


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

I will probably post half of this thread. :/

Just 2/5 of this thread now.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Yay, the banner


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Man this is a fascinating conversation. I love the part when you said


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

:/

Also, new avatar Excalibur?


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Yep, look at Krefails one aswell xD


Krefails said:


> I will need to win these giveaways so I can pay my rent.


Thanks for noticing


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

>w>


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Best conversation ever

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

^w^


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Best conversation ever
> 
> :3



Agreed, you and Snowesque really have a way with faces. It's like they say "A face can say a thousand words"


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

T w T


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

ㅇㅅㅇ


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

At this rate Cherry might lose  Maybe Ill win?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Eating my turkey now. Hope you all are having a good Thanksgiving


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

I get ducks because Asians pick other cheaper things. >_>


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Is duck any good? Never had it


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

It is.


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

What if after the first raffle I remake this thread in the market place? I'm also thinking of making entries cost TBT so that we don't have to worry about funds. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Personally, I'm too hungry (parents arguing about turkey) so...I can't think. I'll talk to you later though.


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

That's sounds fine, thanks.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

So...if so, it's just a regular giveaway you usually see, if that's what you mean.  Then people can add collectibles to it?


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> So...if so, it's just a regular giveaway you usually see, if that's what you mean.  Then people can add collectibles to it?



That's how this one is now but I don't think after the great post-war people have the stuff to spare. My current idea is to move this place directly to where the money is being used, the marketplace. I also mentioned I've been thinking of turning the thread into an actual raffle. Meaning people would pay to enter and would be able to buy multiple entries. This would possibly allow me to gain enough funds to keep the thread going indefinitely.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Seems good. 

Playing monopoly now.


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

I was hoping that more people would be willing to donate to keep this afloat but I guess that is not the case. Though I am completely thankful for your guys' generous donations! 

I think I will miss the frequent post spam :|


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I was hoping that more people would be willing to donate to keep this afloat but I guess that is not the case. Though I am completely thankful for your guys' generous donations!
> 
> I think I will miss the frequent post spam :|


I was going to offer a spring sakura.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I was going to offer a spring sakura.



Go ahead  Maybe I should just let the thread sit for a while longer to see what happens. No reason to rush a move


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Go ahead  Maybe I should just let the thread sit for a while longer to see what happens. No reason to rush a move



Do you want a message on it? Might as well send it over and you can do whatever with it.


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Well you can either decied on your on style of giveaway or you can leave that for me to decide. There would be no need for a message because I would be giving it away afterwards


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Just gonna play monopoly.

My brother made cards by himself like, ...uh...it's bad.


Also, I don't really know much about TBT so yeah.


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Alright now I just need to figure out a giveaway for this sakura. Thanks btw Reginald Fairfield!

Anyone up for a post milestone


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

I'll keep this in the back. :3


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

What do mean in the back?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> What do mean in the back?



I gave them one as well.


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Aaah would you be ok with it being used for a post milestone? Some people wouldnt too happy though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 28, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Aaah would you be ok with it being used for a post milestone? Some people wouldnt too happy though.



Sure, whatever you want.


----------



## Zura (Nov 28, 2019)

Alright I added it! Thanks again for the sakura!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 29, 2019)

i just forgot the plot of the story cause i was playing minecraft


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Lol dam Snoweque is just bumping this thread alone


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)

It ain't much but it's honest work.


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

a new challenger approaches


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Well it definitely should pay off in the end xD


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

At this rate the money is about 50:50 between you and Cherry


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Dam this is a fierce battle. Do you think that there are no other posts because they know they'd probably lose? Or is this just too lame for them idk


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

:/ I don't even know.


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Well there's like a .0001 chance at winning if they post now


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Imma do math since it's Thanksgiving Break but I will be willing to do math.


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok but how will you do the math


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Not sure.  I guess working some percentages.


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Well you could work out the chance of winning compared to every post combined. You could also work out the chance of you winning compared to everyone else


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Snoweque has reached the peak of human evolution. They speak in a language that is far too advance for us to comprehend


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Assuming that each post since post 1 will count to the raffle, here it is (including Excalibur) 

Most people have less than 10 posts in here.

So, in total that is 413 posts. Ok.

The average is about 0.241307506053269. Uncomfortable decimals so...let's round it to the hundreths. Yay, 4th grade math!
I want to say that, sadly, people who have 1 post in this thread has a 0.24% on winning. ;w;

Still working. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)

11


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh, I hate these decimals. ;w;


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

I won't be counting OP when I do the raffle. Though .24% is a lot higher than I anticipated


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Alright, I'll toss that note in the trash. Now, we have 420. :3


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Lol I I'm beating Snoweque in replies rn


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes. :3 You are 4 above them.


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

I wonder how much I'll make the reward, 50-100TBT sounds reasonable right?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

So...let's do 420 posts (not including Original Post)

So, that makes Excalibur 81 instead of 82.

So, that is 0.2380952380952381% chance per post but those are really uncomforable fractions. I will change it to 0.24%, rounding to the nearest hundreths.

So...here it is.
Lavamaize, lsabella ~ 0.24%
animeshadowpanda, Sheila, Teabagel ~ 0.48%
Reginald Fairfield, kikotoot ~ 0.96%
DubiousDelphine ~ 1.20%
John Wick ~ 2.16%
Emolga59 ~ 3.84%
Krefails, greenfrog100 ~ 6.72%
Snowesque - 18.72%
Excalibur - 19.44%
CheryllACNL - 38.16%


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Dam I like dem odds. Thanks for doing the math


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

....


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

. . . . .


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

. . . . . .


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

A moment of peace


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Well....maybe not for long.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

.......


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

dot dot dot


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Lol you should start a conversation rather than dots and smiles


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

My lineup is a mess.


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Id also just like mention the sakura is a easter egg hunt if anyone was wondering lol


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Meee


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Id also just like mention the sakura is a easter egg hunt if anyone was wondering lol


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

What should I do with 6 more spots?

Thanksgiving is over so these cakes are done.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> What should I do with 6 more spots?
> 
> Thanksgiving is over so these cakes are done.



Winter!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Winter!



Yep! I don't know what to put. ;w;

I kinda prepared my bottom side, not sure about the top. (I'm selling those cakes since they wasted much of my money. ;w


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yep! I don't know what to put. ;w;
> 
> I kinda prepared my bottom side, not sure about the top. (I'm selling those cakes since they wasted much of my money. ;w



Dolls! I have Timmy and Jingle if you want them? Ruby works too.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh yeah, I forgot. I have a Timmy doll from that other giveaway thing. :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Blue candies could work too. Same with Frost and Aurora eggs. So basically blue stuff.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't mind my rapidly changing lineup, still deciding stuff.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Help me. ;w;


Also, sad since I don't have a blue candy earlier than my mori. ;w;


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Advanced collectible marketers are just dying inside watching me set my lineup.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, I guess I'll just buy a 2019 green candy. ;w;


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Can I just have this in my lineup?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Remember that story that I said that I would send it to my old English teachers?

Well...I did to my 8th grade English teacher. (yes, she remembers me)

She said...decent...it's 10th grade science fiction. Wait...science fiction? It's more like nonfiction and where's the science?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Remember that story that I said that I would send it to my old English teachers?
> 
> Well...I did to my 8th grade English teacher. (yes, she remembers me)
> 
> She said...decent...it's 10th grade science fiction. Wait...science fiction? It's more like nonfiction and where's the science?



Are you in college/uni now or are you currently in high school?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Are you in college/uni now or are you currently in high school?



1st year college. ;w;


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> 1st year college. ;w;



Well that's a great memory of your teacher.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Yep. :/

It's a bit weird. It's more like, she just really remembers the really good and really bad students in her classes.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yep. :/
> 
> It's a bit weird. It's more like, she just really remembers the really good and really bad students in her classes.



I'm bad at math. That's the only reason anyone remembers me.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I'm bad at math. That's the only reason anyone remembers me.



I was a "good student"

Besides me drawing phallic items on the whiteboard, knocking books on the ground and throwing paper airplanes, she never noticed. :]

I was a bad student, yeesh.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Who has the highest chances of winning the choco cake?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

I have some percentages in the back. Since you've posted more, you have a higher chances. ;]


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Lavamaize, lsabella ~ 0.24%
animeshadowpanda, Sheila, Teabagel ~ 0.48%
Reginald Fairfield, kikotoot ~ 0.96%
DubiousDelphine ~ 1.20%
John Wick ~ 2.16%
Emolga59 ~ 3.84%
Krefails, greenfrog100 ~ 6.72%
Snowesque - 18.72%
Excalibur - 19.44%
CheryllACNL - 38.16%

As of post 420.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm doing kinda bad rn.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Nah, I'll run new numbers. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

As of post 473.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok, ty!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Okay, here it is as of post 473.

Each post is 0.2114164904862579%. I'll round it to 0.21%

Lavamaize, lsabella - 0.21%
animeshadowpanda, Sheila, Teabagel - 0.42%
Reginald Fairfield, kikotoot - 0.84%
DubiousDelphine - 1.05%
John Wick - 1.89%
Krefails, greenfrog100 - 5.88%
Emolga59 - 7.35%
Snowesque - 16.59%
Excalibur - 18.27%
CheryllACNL - 38.85%

You increased by double!


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Ooh I still like dem odds


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Woohoo!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

I only got up by 0.7%. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is why you don't trust the laws of probability. ;w;


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Weee


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

yay, a few more posts to 2K. :3


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

Do you guys think I should allow myself to win?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Do you guys think I should allow myself to win?



If you want. :] Do you want it?

*imagine the statistics though xD*


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Do you guys think I should allow myself to win?



There's gonna be that one person who's gonna complain.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Here's the next house.


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> If you want. :] Do you want it?
> 
> *imagine the statistics though xD*


Well tbh I don't really care. I'm asking just in case it lands on me



Emolga59 said:


> There's gonna be that one person who's gonna complain.


That's my issue. It would be easy for someone to say that I just rolled it until it hit me.

I'll just reroll if it lands on me


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

Hehe. :3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Well tbh I don't really care. I'm asking just in case it lands on me
> 
> 
> That's my issue. It would be easy for someone to say that I just rolled it until it hit me.
> ...



The sakura would go well if you went back to a samurai theme.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Reminds me, I should change my avatar and signature. ;w;

Yep. . .


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> View attachment 229251
> 
> Here's the next house.



I'm confused as to what this is for, but that is fine.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Just making them as a hobby. (some people asked for requests though. >_>)


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Imma go sleep. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

~~~


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Can't wait for the winning post to be something like 


> ``


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

*spam*


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Guess who just got back today
That wild-eyed Cherry that had been away
Haven't changed that much to say
But man, I still think that cat is crazy
They were askin' if you were around
How you was, where you could be found
Told 'em you were livin' downtown
Drivin' me crazy
Cherry Is back in town
Cherry Is back in town


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

花火, one of my favorite words, :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:d


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

,,,,


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I might run new numbers tonight. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Ugh, more math. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 30, 2019)

my turnip prices are 145 bells rn. I'm not sure how many people would be interested. But if you do have turnips you don't want to rot, I'm not sure if this would be a decent profit for you. My game is New Leaf and my time is 11:22. Let me know via VM if you are interested.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I hate dividing and getting a number that is 90 digits long.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Each post is 0.1851851851851852. :]

I love this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uh...let's say 0.15%?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 30, 2019)

The snow in Animal Crossing always reminds me how it never snows at my location


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Lavamaize, lsabella - 0.15%
animeshadowpanda, Sheila, Teabagel - 0.30%
kikotoot - 0.60%
DubiousDelphine - 0.75%
Reginald Fairfield - 0.90%
John Wick - 1.35%
Krefails - 4.20%
greenfrog100 - 4.35%
Emolga59 - 6.60%
Excalibur - 13.80%
Snowesque - 15.90%
CheryllACNL - 31.20%

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> The snow in Animal Crossing always reminds me how it never snows at my location



Sad in Southern California. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I have a 1/3 chance, :/

btw, I'll check if all of them equal 100%, or at least close to that.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Lavamaize, lsabella - 0.15%
> animeshadowpanda, Sheila, Teabagel - 0.30%
> kikotoot - 0.60%
> DubiousDelphine - 0.75%
> ...



Honestly, I'm surprised I'm still 5th


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

;/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

;0


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

^w^


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

>:3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

\(シ)/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I learned that I suck at Japanese. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

"shimo" :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I should learn more, especially kanji. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I tried learning more but I gave up. Then I learned korean.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

''


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

나는 (I, me)


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

,,


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

me


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

..


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

._.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

//


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I added one more sentence to my signature.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

This makes the raffle for other people harder. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I probably need to go now.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

ssssss


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

;]


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

how many people participated in that chocolate cake giveaway?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

x3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:l


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

.w.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi lul​


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Hi lul​



hi


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 30, 2019)

What’s everyone up to today? c:​


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I need TBT. ;w;

I can't really post about some things though, either I already or I can't figure out how.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I want to sleep


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I want a January birthstone, I guess. :/ I know I'm July but I can't. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I guess October looks good as well. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Can someone provide the picture of all of them since I'm way too lazy.


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> how many people participated in that chocolate cake giveaway?



I made a list here. I'm thinking about making a poll thread after the giveaway ends


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I made a list here. I'm thinking about making a poll thread after the giveaway ends



Ah ok. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

''


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Who's ready to see tomorows winner :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

,,


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Not me, I'll fail


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

//


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm still poor. ;w;


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Winner for what?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Winner for what?



The raffle ends weekly on Sunday night


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

4 members on?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

I wonder if anyone will ever find the sakura


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

My collectible thread is gonna be buried. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Honestly, I forgot what to do with finding the sakura

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no, people are looking at my thread. owo


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Honestly, I forgot what to do with finding the sakura



It's as simple as just following the hints to where ever it leads you. Quick hint, it's not in this thread


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Ah... :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I like turtles.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

sniff


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

unforgettable~

*unaudible screeching* now~~~

*Horrible Singing*


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I want to get post 666


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

6_6


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

So close :|


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

\(._.)/


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm gonna donate a whopping 30TBT to the giveaway :3


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:0


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Add another 10tbt and make it 500TBT funds


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:0


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Five more posts


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:]


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Still surprised we got to this high in the first week


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Yep. :]


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Imma just post 665


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

ok


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh no, Cherry is 666. The mark of the beast?! What will we do?!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Not much.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> ok



Six six six the number of the Beast.
Hell and fire was spawned to be released.


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Six six six the number of the Beast.
> Hell and fire was spawned to be released.



I hope this thread will be safe from Cherry's rain of terror


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

. . . :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Meeee


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

. . . :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

hwihihihihihihihihihihihi


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I need to get 700 to reverse that 666. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Can you believe we're at 500TBT funds? Let's do 100TBT this first giveaway!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:0 500


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

I stuttered


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I said 5000 because you wrote 5000. hehe


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I want snow~


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Yay, I got more TBT what I wished for. :]


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

How do we add a winter theme to this thread?

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> Yay, I got more TBT what I wished for. :]



Congratz


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Um...maybe make the text in the original post wintery?

That's what I have now. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Um...maybe make the text in the original post wintery?
> 
> That's what I have now. :/



What do ya mean wintery xD


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't even know. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

https://imgur.com/11RU0Xe found the Sakura. It was easy


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

++

c++ c==


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Krefails said:


> https://imgur.com/11RU0Xe found the Sakura. It was easy








Congratz!!! Finally!!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Congratz!!! Finally!!!!



Ooh, that was nice. :]


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

##


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

mm... :/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

My favorite color combination is a indigo to purple to pink to white. :]


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 30, 2019)

tomorrow's the day!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Hehe. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 30, 2019)

i've been slackinng


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

8000th post guys!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

8000?


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Talkin about my posts count


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh wow. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

No way


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

What do I do with the sakura in my inventory?


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> What do I do with the sakura in my inventory?



Make another giveaway!!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok.  I might think about it.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Ok.  I might think about it.



Don't think too much, you'll get a headache.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Strawberry Milky


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I can just hide it in one of my threads.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

I will find it!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Alright. I will go put it somewhere. Should i put it in a really old thread I made?


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't know! Stop asking me and ask your mom!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Krefails said:


> I don't know! Stop asking me and ask your mom!



Alright. :3

I'll go hide it.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Hide it under your bed


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

A great song! "Your mother is a *bleep*"


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I'll wait till Excalibur changes the post. :3


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Where did you put it?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Krefails said:


> Where did you put it?



In The Bell Tree Forums


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

OH that is a very big hint


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

There's a small chance people will go to every thread I made to check. :3


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Challenge accepted


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Okay, another hint, it's a recent thread (I made less than 15 days ago)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm looking and you are actually looking at old threads. :0 wow


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Is it in the first post or any one of your posts?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

It is in the first post. Any post would be too hard.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

. . . :3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I feel tired. :[


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

I will be the king of Sakuras


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'll wait till Excalibur changes the post. :3



Where is your post so I can quote it


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

post 732


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

lol well, that post sorta explained it. Sorry, it took me so long to look into this.

I was making a simple program


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Let's create a story. You have to post one word to add on to it. I will start--

"Once"


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> lol well, that post sorta explained it. Sorry, it took me so long to look into this.
> 
> I was making a simple program



Makes sense.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Krefails said:


> Let's create a story. You have to post one word to add on to it. I will start--
> 
> "Once"



I'll do the next one as well

"Once there"


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

That is not a word


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Alright fine the story idea was bad.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:]


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

*stare* Where is my Sakura?


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

o w o


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Don't dodge my question with an OwO. uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

>:3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

XXX


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

-_-


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

. . . . . . . . this is awkward


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

This raffle is getting intense, I need new numbers


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

//


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

;/


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

''


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

,,


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

//


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Oof


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I have to go. :/

Go to a birthday party.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

I hope it's a butter cream cake, tooo yummy...


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

---


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

-,-


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

....


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

This conversation is for intellectuals and it do not understand whats being said


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> This conversation is for intellectuals and it do not understand whats being said



I wanted to ask you who the guy was in your avatar with the straw samurai hat.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I wanted to ask you who the guy was in your avatar with the straw samurai hat.



Zura from Gintama was the guy in the avatar


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I wanted to ask you who the guy was in your avatar with the straw samurai hat.



Thanks for the red candy btw!



Krefails said:


> Zura from Gintama was the guy in the avatar


Zura janai, Katsura da!


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

..


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

GG


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Posted it! Game on :3


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

I'll skip this one


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Krefails said:


> I'll skip this one



Man, you gonna quit while ahead? You truly are a Madao


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Man, you gonna quit while ahead? You truly are a Madao



Tricky treating is for Madaos, give me Jump, Strawberry Milky, or a Parfait


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

++


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Spoiler: turkeymeal


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Thanks for the red candy btw!
> 
> 
> Zura janai, Katsura da!



I don't remember buying two of those.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

;;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 30, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> ;;



What are we spamming for anymore?


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What are we spamming for anymore?



Because they want the TBT badly xD


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

I will win


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

???


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

()


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

_-


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

==


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

_x


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Wuhahaha


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

]]


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

ha


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

\\


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

//this is a comment in java


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

;;


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Why


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

''


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

This is a thing


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

[[


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Cheryll have you already done the percentages for tonight?


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Snowesque I made you a signature. Do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

....


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

...


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

Goodbye.


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Goodbye.



goodbye


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

......


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

....


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

.........


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Tomorow is the day!


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

popipo mayonnaise


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Birthday party was kinda boring. :/


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I gotta say, I like the winter banner. :]

Not as eye blinding as I thought. I logged out transitioning from phone to computer and I like it. :3


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I gotta say, I like the winter banner. :]
> 
> Not as eye blinding as I thought. I logged out transitioning from phone to computer and I like it. :3



Darker than expected


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Also, I'm working on a google docs on basically what collectibles I got and didn't and want to have. Just because. :]

*taking inspiration from collectible tier list as well

- - - Post Merge - - -

Red candy!?


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Red candy!?


Yes, it got donated earlier


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CC97YLevNthffLRQ_lQs2XjEj_QrQjTO3Myn1YWgQF0/edit

Ugh...I'm already seeing how sad I am. ;w;

Anyway, seems interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm looking at it, and it says access denied. GoOGLE!?

Oh well. >_<


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CC97YLevNthffLRQ_lQs2XjEj_QrQjTO3Myn1YWgQF0/edit
> 
> Ugh...I'm already seeing how sad I am. ;w;
> 
> ...



Lol I need access aswell...


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Welp, Google is too protective. I'm not that useful on Google Docs so...

lemme do things and hope I don't break my document. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...rudw64zOpdXeM13FOk6zPc43glDH3DTqOH2-6AbuZ/pub

PRAY THAT THIS WORKS! >_<


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you for the Sakura


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

hehe.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol I need access aswell...



Want a winter mitten collectible?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm moving the doc to google sheets if that is okay.


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Okay


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Want a winter mitten collectible?



Well sure. Don't know who will want to fight for these but I'm sure they'll go to a loving home


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...crgqtaObIXPbXx_usacUUv0Q0_7diEpeLEo_F/pubhtml

Ugh, this took so long. >_<


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

i missed so much what did i miss


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol there's no rule against me joining the giveaways that arnt mine. Red candy will be mine


PS will think of something for the mitten tomorrow. Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DubiousDelphine said:


> i missed so much what did i miss



Not much but Krefails found the Sakura.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> i missed so much what did i miss



Spring Sakura hunt and me failing with Google

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oof, people are actually trick or treating. Soon, I'm trick or treating for a pink house. :0


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Someone had to start xD thanks for the non-existent candy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Spring Sakura hunt and me failing with Google
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oof, people are actually trick or treating. Soon, I'm trick or treating for a pink house. :0



pink house? explain


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Oof, people are actually trick or treating. Soon, I'm trick or treating for a pink house. :0



My dumb 11pm self thought I could trick or treat for a pink house


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

welp i might just post an old Animal crossing pocket camp picture as entry for cake
 maybe not... i have too many cakes XD
also a accidently deleted my pocket camp data so that why my profile says : rosie is gone


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> welp i might just post an old Animal crossing pocket camp picture as entry for cake
> maybe not... i have too many cakes XD
> also a accidently deleted my pocket camp data so that why my profile says : rosie is gone



I saw that blog post. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

So...I kinda want to sell a few stuff just more that TBT cash. I want a pink house. ;w;

So...mostly that giveaway thread in the past is what I have.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

wait did someone already picked up the pink house?


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

People are gonna be so confused why I'm tricker treating at this time of year and age...


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> wait did someone already picked up the pink house?



no, I'm silently begging for one. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> People are gonna be so confused why I'm tricker treating at this time of year and age...



staff are like, what should we do?


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Staff like if ya can't beat em, join em.
Halloween event part 2 in December!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Staff like if ya can't beat em, join em.
> Halloween event part 2 in December!



Oh...that's why there are dolls and a Christmas candy. :]

Thinking now. :3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

we wish you a mori christmas,
we wish you a mori christmas, 
we wish you a mori christmas,
and a happy new horizon!
i think i just ruined it by using that last line


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

You know what's weird? My social anxiety is kicking in while asking for treats xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I might try the worst Jeremy impression. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Tonights the night


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

I feel like the mitten event should be like animal crossing and have you have to ask other users if they lost a mitten

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got the 900th post without realizing it. Why do I always get these milestones by accident?!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

I love the TBT backround.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol Cherry's top poster role is gonna be taken any time now. 

That makes me think... What if there were benefits for being the top poster? Don't know what but I think thatd be cool. For now I'll just add a little note in OP


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol Cherry's top poster role is gonna be taken any time now.
> 
> That makes me think... What if there were benefits for being the top poster? Don't know what but I think thatd be cool. For now I'll just add a little note in OP



By who?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

........


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

.....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> By who?



Snoweque


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

.....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

I got a point!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

......


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

No spamming overnight. >:3


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

..


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

no


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

no no


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Ooh NO!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Also, someone tried to enter my docs. Maybe my sheets has better stuff on it.


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Your sheets are gross, go wash them


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Nah.


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

yes


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Also, someone tried to enter my docs. Maybe my sheets has better stuff on it.



That was probably me when you had them locked xD


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Get back to work


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Ugh, I have to download sheets since I'm using a phone.


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

''


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Cherry did you notice you were added to OP? I'm thinking of giving benefits to the top posters


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Ah ok.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm not even close to the top poster lol.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GmzaiBlKF7H70J8RWnnSvoK4yzc/edit?usp=drivesdk

Does this work. Also, how do I do gifs for a certain thing.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

//


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I guess other people can use the sheets.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have an eevee egg. I know someone else who could sell it for 500 TBT probably.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Giving yours away? :0


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

No, I'm using it for my lineups


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Ah ok.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, I looked back, and it sounded like I wanted it, when I was just wanting to know.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm welcoming myself back to the party


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I want the TBT. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw, I looked back, and it sounded like I wanted it, when I was just wanting to know.



Wait when?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Wait when?



I realize my mistake. 

Never mind all of this. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

I was calculating my shop price and if I sell everything in it it will be about 3.6k TBT


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I was calculating my shop price and if I sell everything in it it will be about 3.6k TBT



:0

Mine is like...50 bells at most.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

. . . There are so many giveaways I've seen for this weekend. ;w;


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> :0
> 
> Mine is like...50 bells at most.



Do you like the Ditto egg so far?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Do you like the Ditto egg so far?



Yes, one of the only eggs I would keep in a lineup. ;]

- - - Post Merge - - -



SleepingLiving said:


> Hi



Hello


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

///


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> Why do you just keep spamming? I understand it increases your chance of winning but it's annoying



You should have seen last thread...it was...interesting. >:3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> Why do you just keep spamming? I understand it increases your chance of winning but it's annoying



Who?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

]]


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

So, what's the prize for all of this


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Ugh...I feel sick this morning. >:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> So, what's the prize for all of this



Pretty much a TBT tonight, just a raffle.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Wait there's a prize?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Ugh...I feel sick this morning. >:/



Well all you need to think about is in 23 days you will be expecting Santa


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I've never celebrated Christmas, maybe a few times, but not in real life.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I've never celebrated Christmas, maybe a few times, but not in real life.



How come?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Hold on, can you stop at 1000? I want to see the percentages since it is easier.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

What are the winning percentages?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

qq


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> What are the winning percentages?



Yay, 1000th post! Much easier than working with

0.1786488634956734537%


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

ww


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

My lineup is worth about... 100k tbt. Well maybe not now but 60 years from now, probably.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

ee


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

7/1000 chance I have


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> My lineup is worth about... 100k tbt. Well maybe not now but 60 years from now, probably.



Watch, as time goes on, a red candy will cost 70 TBT and I will be rich!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

rr


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

My four leaf clover bring me good fortunes


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

tt


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

As of the 1000th post, each post has a 0.1% chance. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

uu


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> My four leaf clover bring me good fortunes



Me too. Especially all those recent giveaways.


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> As of the 1000th post, each post has a 0.1% chance. :]



What? Wheres that figure from?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yay, 1000th post! Much easier than working with
> 
> 0.1786488634956734537%



That's sad. I used to be at 3%


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

ii


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I have about a 35.3% chance. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

oo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> That's sad. I used to be at 3%



You are 7.8% now. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

What about Snowesque?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

aa


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> What about Snowesque?



25.2%


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> You are 7.8% now. :]



That's ok I guess


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

ss


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

33


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I still want to post more. >:3

I need houses so...

Do you know how to set up gifs?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

dd


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

333


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

How exactly are you working these out Cheryl


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

ff


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

3333


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> How exactly are you working these out Cheryl



What do you mean?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

33333


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> What do you mean?



These percentages you keep throwing out


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

33333333333


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

333333


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> These percentages you keep throwing out



Math


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

hh


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

3333333


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Wow, we are spamming. >:3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

jj


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

33333333


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Math



No sherlock.. 

How do you know how many posts each person has


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok, seriously, I divide 100 by 1000 to get the rate of 0.1% per post.

Then I multiply based on the amount of posts someone made. (except Excalibur by 1)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

ll


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

333333333


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

3 (x10)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

zz


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

3333333333


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

xx


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I like these 3s.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

cc


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

33333333333


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

hehe


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Ok, seriously, I divide 100 by 1000 to get the rate of 0.1% per post.
> 
> Then I multiply based on the amount of posts someone made. (except Excalibur by 1)



Yes and my question is how do you know how many posts a person has in the thread


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

vv


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

333333333333


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

bb


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

3333333333333


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

nn


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Baby why?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

mm


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Krefails said:


> Baby why?



:]


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

33333333333333


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Wows


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Who wants 1111?

I'll throw something there as a prize


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

das


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

33333333333333333


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

==


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

asd

- - - Post Merge - - -

77


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Who wants 1111?
> 
> I'll throw something there as a prize



Maybe not actually.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

77


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

[[


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Spamming is cool


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

This is just as spammy as that last thread.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

If I throw in a cyan house I can make 4.8k TBT.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:0


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> This is just as spammy as that last thread.



I know right, I told Zura there should be rule against spam, but he said your supposed to spam.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

00


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

\\


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

007?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

You all are posting a ton, I'm trying to find a good Christmas gif.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

''


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Ghost


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

wee


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

,,


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Wii U


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

,,


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

//


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I wish I owned a more variety and rarer collectibles. ;w;


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

//


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeesh, we are almost at 1111


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

Just a regular spam.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

If you get 1111, I'll give you 1 TBT


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

Kre stole my fifth position time to spam more


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

11


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

yay


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

spam


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

But if I throw in all of my zippers plus another Mint I'll make 5.4k


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

22


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

hi


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

33


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> hi



Hello


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

44


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't know about you guys but I'm gonna get a buttload of this forums cash when I get the new game right on the actual date


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm gonna get a buttload of this forums cash when I get the new game right on the actual date



I will just be sad with no switch. Good luck!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

55


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Wait, why are we spamming?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm gonna get a buttload of this forums cash when I get the new game right on the actual date



Just call me Scrooge Mcduck


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

66


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

I need 5th position back why I'm doing it


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Just call me Scrooge Mcduck



I'll just have a nice handful of bells (500) :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

77


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

hwiwhihwihiw


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

88


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

Anyone think the Gamecube Animal Crossing was hinting at this game?

Before you take a trip that monkey guy says something about broadening your horizons


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Anyone think the Gamecube Animal Crossing was hinting at this game?
> 
> Before you take a trip that monkey guy says something about broadening your horizons



:0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

99


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

It was something to do with the train station. Don't worry, I'll find it


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

11


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

It might actually be Rover that I'm thinking of, but IK it was someone. And I'll offer evidence once I can find reasoning for this conspiracy. It was something to do involving the train station


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

hmm


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

https://imgur.com/xyDmoWm


"Oh yeah, and about that rope. I'll bring it next time I come. I have no intention of getting you a rope so you can hang yourself. But... If it's a rope to pull you out of hell, then I'll bring you as many as you want. Just remember that." Gintoki Sakata


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

22


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

spam post


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

33


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

post spam


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

spammy

- - - Post Merge - - -

My new pet on this forum will be called spammy.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

44


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

I'll post some wholesome stuff


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

What do you think my next pet should be?

A candy named Spammy?
or a cake named Spammy?
or something else


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

55


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok, next collectible I get will be called Spammy.

Don't send me anything. >:3 (actually please)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

66


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

77


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

post


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

88


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Another one


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

I need more posts


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

99


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

almost to 1,050


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

I like the bulletin board in Animal Crossing: GC because I can post whatever I want and the only person that I really have to fear seeing it is my sister


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

11


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I like the bulletin board in Animal Crossing: GC because I can post whatever I want and the only person that I really have to fear seeing it is my sister


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

Apparently, the wii doesn't allow for gameboy hookup so no more island for me


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

22


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

I recently learned the item duplication glitch in Animal Crossing: GC I don't know why none of the animal villagers want to take advantage of this service


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

33


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

44


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

So I'm trying to run Nook out of business. I figure no one needs Tom Nook when they can have their stuff duplicated


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

55


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

But I guess Nook created a name for himself or something, because no one is visiting me for the little "shop" I set up in that gamecube game.


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol that reminds me of my wild world game where I made my house into a mall. Id buy out both Mable sisters and Tom nook and then re sell everything in the mall each day

I had: 
clothing store
Furniture store
Cafe/food
Saloon
And the basement was for technical stuff


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I was just making a horrible house as I was too young. :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

Perhaps, the problem is I only set up one shop and can only duplicate one item at a time.

Although, I feel a few of the animal villagers are starting to take a notice, with the way they walked close to my house outside.


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok so for the first week we made it over 1k posts?! I wonder if it'll double by 12


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

Would I be allowed to donate some TBT to the Prize Pool? <3​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Would I be allowed to donate some TBT to the Prize Pool? <3​



See if Excalibur is okay. I'm just a poor leech to this thread


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Would I be allowed to donate some TBT to the Prize Pool? <3​



We accept any donations so you don't need to ask  thank you so much for considering to donate!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> We accept any donations so you don't need to ask  thank you so much for considering to donate!!



Alright! Will donate as much as I can!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

nother post


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

Sent 500 TBT for the Prize Pool, Katsura ​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Sent 500 TBT for the Prize Pool, Katsura ​



Oh no, that's more stressful. owo


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Alright! Will donate as much as I can!


OMG 500TBT Byleth you're too kind!!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I am getting more stressed. :0


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

WE HAVE 1K DONATION FOR THE FIRST WEEK OF THE RAFFLE!!! IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE OMG IM FLIPPING OUT


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:0

If it goes to you, are you using it for Love Ball donations?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

I like how I can stalk I mean view whatever thread I want without any repercussion because I am on invisible mode


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I like how I can stalk I mean view whatever thread I want without any repercussion because I am on invisible mode



hehehe


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> :0
> 
> If it goes to you, are you using it for Love Ball donations?



I said I wouldn't take part in the raffle xD it's for you guys!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I said so wouldn't take part in the raffle xD it's for you guys!



That makes it more stressful.

(and harder to calculate) >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10-dv_9X-vrPUA2qZGmzaiBlKF7H70J8RWnnSvoK4yzc/edit#gid=0

Pray this works, I did stuff again. :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

>.>​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Yay, the Google sheets worked!


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Should we set the first award to 250TBT :3


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Should we set the first award to 250TBT :3



:0


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I am getting more stressed. :0



For what?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

More donations.


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

I knew TBT would pull through. Remember when I asked if the prize should be 5 or 10 xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Should I sell a Lobo, Lucky and Jack?


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

If that's what you're interested in


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Alright. It says 100 - 200 so...I guess 150?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

.....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

. . . . .


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

>_>


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

How low would you sell lucky for Cheryll? I want Mummy Dog cuz he's cool


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> How low would you sell lucky for Cheryll? I want Mummy Dog cuz he's cool



It says 100 - 200 on *some* sources so I usually do in between (if I'm unsure) of the price.

:3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

Would you do 100 tbt for him puh-lease


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Would you do 100 tbt for him puh-lease



Sure, if it's for you. Can you post on my shop page since I feel like we're supposed to discuss it here.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

changing up my lineup got confusing again. I want my birthstone out


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Sold my Lucky now. :]

I wish I had more to sell, I need profits~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel bad selling the stuff from that giveaway thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, 3800th post~


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

.....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

200 more until 4000th post. :]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 1, 2019)

Ahh of course it was the shop I needed to go. Cuz that makes sense. Forget my profile used for configuring my personal lineup

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

/////


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

._.


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

mmm get a good look at dem apples


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

mmmm


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Eating lunch at 2pm. >_>


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

11


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Spoiler: How about these angels :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

nice peeps


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I like to say I did nothing. ;w;


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I like to say I did nothing. ;w;



All donations matter! Big and small :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Weeee


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

wouldn't be a thread without ya ^^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Already 1/4 to 2000?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

22


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

33


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

hehe


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Ooh my giveaway ends in less then 3 hours!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Many giveaways today I've seen. :0


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

It's up finally!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> It's up finally!



:0


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

trick or treat?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

This is what you want. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> trick or treat?


I'll treat yeah


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I remember I made a red balloon collectible, and now, we have a chance on a real one!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

balloons


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

now i want to see a drawing of CheryllACNL scorpion holding a red balloon. Maybe i will do that


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> now i want to see a drawing of CheryllACNL scorpion holding a red balloon. Maybe i will do that



Good idea for my next avatar.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

The balloon looks deformed


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

==


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

mitten


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Omg theyre not respoding :| I know this sounds mean but I hope they don't buy from John Wick before responding first


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

XD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Want to see my new avatar in work?

I'm like...10% done. :/


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

I like to think of it as you have 90% left to do


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

Looking good! Got to keep at it


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

==


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

==


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

~~​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

~ :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Guys! I found us a mascot!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

scorpion


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

A bit better I guess. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

it cute


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> View attachment 229283
> 
> A bit better I guess. :/



Lol I love it!

I want the mascot to be my original character Terebi. She was my inspiration to start drawing again and I love her very much. I decided that it's not fair to leave her sitting and collecting dust.



Spoiler: Say hello to Rebi










Im trying to have her commissioned by other "better" artists.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol I love it!
> 
> I want the mascot to be my original character Terebi. She was my inspiration to start drawing again and I love her very much. I decided that it's not fair to leave her sitting and collecting dust.
> 
> ...



A woman with a TV head and wire. xD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

v cool


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> A woman with a TV head and wire. xD



Well the wire came on and off during my time drawing her  I hope you all like her


Spoiler: Some more pics


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

She definitly helped me out a whole lot so I'd like to return the favor.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

tetris?;o


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

No thats mario xD are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

haha i missed the flag, whoops


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

So who's gonna win tonight?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Not me.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

30 more minutes till this one giveaway announced, then 5 more hours for another. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

funfun


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

So many recent giveaways. You guys are crazy


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I will most likely follow TBT giveaways.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

giveaways


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol sorta wish some would of just donated here for like a 500TBT prize xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol sorta wish some would of just donated here for like a 500TBT prize xD



:]


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

I hope after this first raffle people start to post. Id understand feeling overwhelmed by the sheer amount of post you guys have here


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I hope after this first raffle people start to post. Id understand feeling overwhelmed by the sheer amount of post you guys have here



I should stop posting. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

//


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

sorry i've just been posting in my sleep


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

*spam*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

100% true


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol np Joining late is more of a hassle then people would like. Hopefully the restart will give some users a chance


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Crying because this background is taking forever.


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

I like the gradient sky


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

nice gradient


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

!!


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol Cherry was so close to winning that other giveaway. Good thing to save your karma points for this giveaway


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

cherry bomb


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Finished background, drawing the mori on the trees then shading. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

wa


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Weeee


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

wahh


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

..........


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Okay, finished. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

v cool


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I really can't wait for 10pm to see the results.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

01mp


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

I love the fact that this thread has close to 5k views but there are only a couple posters


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

1/3 is me, 1/4 is Snowesque. >:3


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Omg your avatar is so perfect!!! I love it!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

I'll post it somewhere else as it is squished. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

yay art


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Problem is that, you can see my last name in that google sheets. hehehehe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

doxed ;o


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Problem is that, you can see my last name in that google sheets. hehehehe



Yep, my last name is plastered everywhere for everyone to see.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Nothing's better than my mispelled name on the top. (I mispelled mispelled)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

ii


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

well i guess im entering the raffle a little late ^^


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> well i guess im entering the raffle a little late ^^



Better late than never. There's always next weeks raffle


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

hey quick question... is the flea collectible trade able?


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> hey quick question... is the flea collectible trade able?



I believe so, yes.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> hey quick question... is the flea collectible trade able?



Some lists list them so I assume yes.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

raffle friend raffle friend

tradable, but maybe unique, cant remember


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Some lists list them so I assume yes.



Hey, would you mind if I sent you my flea for you to send it back with a message on it saying its name is Jerry? I can pay some TBT for the help


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Ah ok. So just put "it's name is Jerry"


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Either that or anything clever as long as it's mentioning his name. lol thanks


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

i have to buy one of those... it reminds me of a certain time where i had to live with fleas for 6 years because we couldn't get rid of them......


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

ry


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> i have to buy one of those... it reminds me of a certain time where i had to live with fleas for 6 years because we couldn't get rid of them......



It was a fun event. We all we're spreading fleas like a disease!


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

lol that sounds like fun. too bad i missed so much since i left TBT


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...mzaiBlKF7H70J8RWnnSvoK4yzc/edit#gid=786197923

Updated a bit. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

your last name is cool at least


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> lol that sounds like fun. too bad i missed so much since i left TBT



Well, here's a solid welcome back! Didn't know you before or at least I don't think I did but I do now


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Actaully, thanks for considering to do my flea trade but I've decieded not to proceed with it. I dont have much TBT to spare but would you like a consultation payment?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

To be honest (might sound dumb), isn't it just sending it then sending it back.


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Yep that was the gist


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

mm


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

The november birthstone is still there. What if I bought it and it appears as December 1st. :]


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> The november birthstone is still there. What if I bought it and it appears as December 1st. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

just a late bloomer


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


>


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

What's an average price for a blue feather since I feel like selling it. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

bit more than 1k maybe


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Alright. I've seen people sell for 1K so I guess that?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

up 2 u


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

pust


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

qq


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Gotta go eat dinner but I'll be back for the raffle.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

chow time


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Gotta go eat dinner but I'll be back for the raffle.



Cheryl your drawing has improved!
The scorpion flying your future red balloon?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 1, 2019)

I wonder if this game would go well on a forum:


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

hmmm


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 1, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> hmmm



hmmmmmmst


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

aaaaa.​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:/ My parents were like...let's go to this random restaurant 20 minutes away rather than the 10 minute away restaurant. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

diff place, diff food


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Made my avatar a bit easier to see since...too much background.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

ahh


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Lemme run one more percentage check to see our chances on one. :]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow your avatar looks good Cheryll! I know who I'm calling next time I need help with computer art design


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Wow your avatar looks good Cheryll! I know who I'm calling next time I need help with computer art design





Also, 15 more minutes


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

till what?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Raffle gets pulled. :]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

nice guess I better spam


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

hi there Reginald


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

Constant keeping track of catalog can get difficult. any tips?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I use MoriDB, but I really wish it was faster to fill out some things. :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

yep, I use it. I think the phone app keeps things more organized but Moridb is super easy to post here

- - - Post Merge - - -

what do you mean faster?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I never looked into the phone app. ;w;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

Checking after buying or obtaining for every single item seems super slow but I suppose the best way to do it


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

but then I get into a trade and I don't think the recipient would appreciate that lul. I suppose I just remember to right away right after check the items I got from that exchange.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Ok. :3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

But if I'm just doing catalog it can be hard to tell what all I got


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

well, reginald left lul


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

;w;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

like today I catalogued a lot of items that another user had and it was so hectic I have no idea what all I picked up


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Did you check your catalog?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

I mean yeah I check my catalog, but it feels like sometimes I have to recheck every single item to figure out once again what I have and don't have and it is annoying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh so you're the ghost Snow


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:/

I find cataloging also a bit hard. >_>

Every time, I worry if I picked up that item, especially if that area is spread out.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

btw, I think this new avatar of yours looks much better. I really prefer it

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Cheryll


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

==


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

orz​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

[[


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

OTL​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I wish my water looks better :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

I wish I had taken that chicken alfredo home with me so I could be eating it rn...​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I spilled rice on the way home. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

\\


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

RICE!!!

I loveeee rice. Now I’m hungry again...​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Now, I gotta do a winter signature.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Now, I gotta do a winter signature.



These ideas in my mind suck.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Aaaa, my winter signature is cute!

It’s me as a Christmas tree!​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Better than what I'm gonna make.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Psssh, I didn’t even draw mine!

Wish I could draw though... lul​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I have an idea, it could be the worst or the best idea I've had in years.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Ooo, do tell~​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I want to give up already.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> View attachment 229289
> 
> I want to give up already.



I RELATE >xD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

==


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

I think I just had too broad of categories for moridb


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

So sleepy... :c​


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

Instead, I will do it by categories like the in-game catalog does


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

]]


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Breeding Eiscue’s is hard... orz​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

People are playing Sword and Shield while I am too poor for a switch


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

\\


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

AAAAAAA D:​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Do they add lights to the tree on the TBT banner?

If not, that's a shame. :[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Rip 2 ideas I had for signature


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

''


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

post


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Post :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

,,


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Opinion : I don't like cosmos. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

,,


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Another opinion : I want another house, I know it's for the Animal Crossing logo but I wish there were more house collectibles just because.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

*hums AURORA*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

*stiiiill humming AURORA, but eating a bagel now*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

could go for a jam bagel about now... e-e


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks like we'll know the raffle winners tomorrow. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

maybe


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Another is that I really want to help a lot of people with collectibles they need. :]

Mostly, I've seen, pinwheels, heartwands and many others.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Bagels are good for the soul​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Another is the love ball.

I want a bagel collectible.

Okay, if they have a contest, do a potato bagel collectible.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

potato /=/ bagel


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I looked it up. Potato bagels are a real thing. owo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

as torture maybe


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Call for Christmas potato bagel collectible. :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Jammin to Red Velvet rn...

My favorite K-Pop group!!​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

i guess if it's all savory it's good


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Jammin to Red Velvet rn...
> 
> My favorite K-Pop group!!​



:]

I listen to them.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> :]
> 
> I listen to them.



Honestly, when am I not listening to k-pop...

Red Velvet is my fave group. Hoping I can get their lightstick for Christmas!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Honestly, when am I not listening to k-pop...
> 
> Red Velvet is my fave group. Hoping I can get their lightstick for Christmas!



Oof, I'm poor. Yes, I listen to K-pop 99% of the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, i have to go sleep. If Excalibur pulls the raffle, good luck! Goodnight~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Very very sleepy...​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2019)

mukuroh, go!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Who won?


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Sorry guys, I fell asleep asleep last night. Ill announced the winner shortly. Please forgive me for the wait

- - - Post Merge - - -

I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231


CheryllACNL said:


>



The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!

Thanks


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I saw a post that said, spend it wisely and then I saw a green candy on sale.


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Just to clarify, the next raffle will start at #1413. This means we're completely restarting with posts. If you felt overwhelmed before, nows your chance.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

yippie money


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 2, 2019)

good job, so how much did you win Cheryll?


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

The payout was 250TBT


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

hi​


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Meee


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Me what? Lol


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

Poo poo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

My professor is literally the worst


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

What happened if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Talks so slow and small. :/ We are in a huge room and he just murmurs our lesson. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well...I sit in the back. *maybe that's why* ;/


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Dang lol I've only had two bad professors. One just ranted politics and we learned nothing. The other didn't know what he was teaching and we didn't learn anything.

Maybe you could invest in a hearing aid?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or maybe record the class


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Hehe, one of the students (in the front) said he can't hear him easily.

This. :/


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Has anyone talked to the professor about it?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

No, about half of the people there have a problem with him. :/


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Then you should gather some of them and tell the professor together


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

To be honest, I think I should tell him, literally no one else spoke with him. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Texting random people in my class because I want to.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Starting to turn me to a stalker, texting to these random people I don't know.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2019)

oh no not again


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> oh no not again



:]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Texted my classmates, they said, they will go talk to him since they said he sucks. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

hehe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

poost


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

boost


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

''


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

boose


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

,,


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

hoose


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

//


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

moose


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

lose


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

lace


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

pace


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

piece


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

keys


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

quiche


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

;;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Meish, a city in Europe. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

''


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

peach


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

,,


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

leech


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

//


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

itch


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

pitch


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

pitcher


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

hi


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

==


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

-=


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Infinity said:


> hi



Hi


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

1.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

pitcher on


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

```


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

pitcher on the


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I give up my sentence. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

what number am i thinking of 1-50


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

35?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

==


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

its 27


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

[[


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

==


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 2, 2019)

Did I miss the raffle?



Infinity said:


> what number am i thinking of 1-50



25


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

lol


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I feel like jumping off my couch into my rug of shame ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

blork


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I want to get a book and smack myself. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Ok, I want to get at least 700 bells by the end of tonight.


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

qwerty


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh no, 12 more bells. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

...


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I need to post more, hehe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, almost to 4K posts


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

get those bells


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

How did I get 4K posts in half a year?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Idk


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Ok, I posted about 2K posts in that other thread and 700+ in this. :/


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't have that many posts


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Still not at 4K posts or 700 bells


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

bork


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Infinity said:


> bork



1600!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Alright, I'll just continue posting. :/


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

posting


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

My avatar...the mori are deformed. ;w;


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

how much are pink houses


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Infinity said:


> how much are pink houses



Around 1K to 1.5K sadly. I wish I can buy them >_>


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

you will get there soon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

If I actually want a house lineup.

cyan = 400 - 600
pink - 1K - 1.5K
teal - 1.2K - 1.7K
blue - 2K - 4K
yellow - 10K+
mori - got (2K - 3K)


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

yikes, yellow


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Infinity said:


> yikes, yellow



:/

I tried looking at threads. Yep, scary.


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

good luck!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

..


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

11


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

tyhtyh


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

22


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:]

I like this song I just listened to.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

33


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

sdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

44


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 2, 2019)

Entering in the first giveaway! This is our TURKEYMEAL we had on Thanksgiving 

https://imgur.com/F1JYIIt 

Not the traditional way of roasting the turkey, but we boiled it and then used the turkey broth to have soup


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, one bell away!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 4 posts!?


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 2, 2019)

88


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Hehe, 3 more posts.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

oo sounds yummy corlee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

2 more. :]

Also, my turkey was a mess. :] I want yours


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

11


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

1 more post.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

22


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Now, 4000th post. :]

Yeesh, that's way too much.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

33


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I need to post one more thing to get a bell.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

44


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I hate double posts >_>


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2019)

yeahhaaahha


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I still need one more bell but I still don't want to post just one tiny post to get this digital currency. >_>


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

55


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

...​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Snow c:​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

yo byleth c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

How are you? <:​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2019)

i'm good, debating about staying up for groceries. you?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

wawawa


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> snip



What is this beautiful thing before me?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

some poke cafe in japan


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

America needs to step up their game,

Also, I have enough for a cyan house but not the pink house, ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Why are you making me hungry this late at night?!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

I wish I know more korean to read it.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

because i'm hungry too but i have to sleep t-t


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

I'll put off buying collectibles in my shop.


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Don't make me hungry just because you are


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm hungry after looking at those again


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 3, 2019)

*yawn*

Good morning... orz​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

just say the cake is yucky, youll be fine


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 3, 2019)

roujd 2!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> round 2!



Yep that's the dream!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Stil (Dec 3, 2019)

Gotta love those Tuesday mornings. Jk they suck


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Stil (Dec 3, 2019)

::


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

/.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Aniko (Dec 3, 2019)

Super Idea! I like the lottery.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

gambling


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

hi


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi, classes were boring. One of my professors is speaking a bit louder (though still slow)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

at least it's a little better


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Well it's not really gambling because your not being forced to pay to enter. We do accept donations though, just throwing that out there


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

not @ing this post, just saying random things as i've been


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

yep


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Hmm I wonder if I donate again


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

go wild


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Hmm I wonder if I donate again


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

:/ I saw a cyan house on sale but it's too expensive. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Drawing my signature now and I want to say...;w;
It actually is bad, like...someone can say it's bad.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> :/ I saw a cyan house on sale but it's too expensive. :/



For how much?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

11


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm paying 100 for a 2013 green candy and can't find one. LOL


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Weee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> For how much?



I think 700. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> I'm paying 100 for a 2013 green candy and can't find one. LOL



Oof, I checked mine and it's like a 2014 or 15 one.


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I'm paying 100 for a 2013 green candy and can't find one. LOL



Not many active user that were on during those times


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

22


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Not many active user that were on during those times



Crikey. That doesn't fill me with confidence.


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm sure there's one somewhere on the forums. Jumping from user to user


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

I need stuff to get bells from~


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

..

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Meee


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

11


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

4:44 pm~


----------



## Aniko (Dec 3, 2019)

btw CheryllACNL, do you still want your butter?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

mm butter


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Aniko said:


> btw CheryllACNL, do you still want your butter?



Oof, I completely forgot about that. My Korean friend gave me butter again since she needed a fruit basket for someone.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

I put no effort in my signature.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

green on bottom hard to read


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Don't worry, wasn't really important info. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Aniko (Dec 3, 2019)

Not the best photo ever, but it's the day someone made some change to the nativity scene. I wonder what it will be this year

TURKEYMEAL



Spoiler: Christmas photo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

looks cool


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

...


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Aniko said:


> Not the best photo ever, but it's the day someone made some change to the nativity scene. I wonder what it will be this year
> 
> TURKEYMEAL
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Yep, concluded I can only buy a cyan house.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Okay, Imma use this thread since I don't want to waste people's bump with covering up with a thread. Basically a list of collectibles I want. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

wht


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

I might have chances on houses. :0

Also, ugh...I know it's a merry Christmas but exams.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

eck


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

I was cleaning my room when I found my 8th grade history textbook?

Uh...hopefully my teacher didn't mind.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

uhoh


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Uh...I don't remember if I was supposed to give it away. Probably yes, it's in good condition, perfect for another year. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

hopefully it's way outdated


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 3, 2019)

My head hurts... ;-;​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Byleth said:


> My head hurts... ;-;​



:[

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rip my TBT, gonna spend it to a good cause. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

stay hydrated


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 3, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

;w; I might have a chance on a cyan house


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Lol too bad I cant give you mine :| I like your sig btw


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Also, will add an actual list of collectibles I want to cross off.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

. . . Oh yeah, I forgot about this thread.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

I added tags, the two most important (someone told me) in the last thread.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

I really need to appreciate how some collectibles look. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

collectibles r cool


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

Still deciding on my winter line up. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

i wish there was more blue n gold related ones


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 4, 2019)

I wish I had a gold candy


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

I wish I had any collectible people are actively looking for

cough heart wand cough love ball cough party popper


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

Also, cough weird doll for someone

- - - Post Merge - - -

pinwheel cough cough cough


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

I wish I could. I see many people looking for them. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

. . .


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

[[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Peg (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks so much, Excalibur, for hosting the Chocolate Cake Collectible giveaway!


Here is a Christmas Holiday photo I really liked (my favorite colors).


TURKEYMEAL




Spoiler: Christmas Holiday photo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

cool candles


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 4, 2019)

boopy doo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 4, 2019)

a challenger approaches!


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 4, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

Finally finished ze classes. :3

Usually I would be on during the morning briefly but I was just busy. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

hihi


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

RIP, I want something in between my white pansy and ditto egg. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 4, 2019)

​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

:3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Cheryll~​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi.


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Cherry


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

8pm yet I still haven't ate dinner yet. Parents busy. >_>


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Alright, final boss and ditto egg goes bye.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

*sniff*

Blue candy ruining this. :/


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 5, 2019)

let's take the road before us and sing a chorus or two


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Yay! My lineup is good for winter. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

blue can be christmas-y ):


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Hope I have a yellow pansy between my white and red candy. :]

Also, that blue candy bullied my pansies >:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

why sad faces


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Hm...just thinking something to replace the mori and timmy doll, if I can. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

Aaaaaaaa​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

I need to sell more stuff. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

==


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

Feeling a bit blue for some reason, but I’ll be fine xD 

Anyways, how’s everyone doing tonight? c:​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Feeling a bit blue for some reason, but I’ll be fine xD
> 
> Anyways, how’s everyone doing tonight? c:​



Tired, not wanting to study, I'm thinking way too much about collectibles and want to earn more bells.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

hungry -- hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m quite hungry as well... maybe that’s just my depression speaking ???? I usually eat when stressed/depressed ;u;

And same, Cheryll xD​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

those accomplish threads are $$


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

I agree xD

Even though I haven’t posted there much!​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

might be good to; earns bells and lifts the spirits, for me anyhow


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Meanwhile, I'm posting 2 to 4 sentences while getting 2 to 3 bells.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

sometimes there just isn't much to say


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

it adds up, dw


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

sniffs at 750 bells


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

Playing the new FNAF game with my sister...

Candy Cadet scares me ;-;​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

there's another one, wow


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Now I have 10k TBT! Love ball here I come!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

yippie


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 5, 2019)

I keep seeing ads about Amish things. They creeped me out to begin with.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

Sooo sleepy orz​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Weeee


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 5, 2019)

♪(*^^)o∀*∀o(^^*)♪


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi  corlee!


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Peg said:


> Thanks so much, Excalibur, for hosting the Chocolate Cake Collectible giveaway!
> 
> 
> Here is a Christmas Holiday photo I really liked (my favorite colors).
> ...



Added!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Wee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

:3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

45


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

I really appreciate these lights. :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

cute lights


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

I need one more light then my lineup is complete


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Hm I wonder when Ill be able to fill this spot


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Hm I wonder when Ill be able to fill this spot



:0 Thank you! (that message though )


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> :0 Thank you! (that message though )



Now you can carry it everywhere you go


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

a fitting, lovely message


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Ok, I wish the mori was darker color, perfect as a Christmas tree. :/

I call Christmas mori as the next collectible please.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

a christmas-themed letter set would be cool


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

I want gingerbread collectibles.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

that'd be cute


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

:/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

I want my birthday to happen sometime. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## kikotoot (Dec 5, 2019)

it's week twooooooo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

i wonder when the next drawing is


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, bye white pansy! Well...I'll see if I can date trade it.


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Next drawing is the same time as last one. Sunday at midnight


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

cool ! ty


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

I know it's confusing since I fell I asleep last time but Ill do my best to make sure it done correctly!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

no worries, we all gotta get our sleepy time in


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Well, it's just funny how I fell asleep in my chair while waiting for 12  I just want this thread to run as professional as possible and falling asleep is professional lol


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

sleepy sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm loving the mario maker 2 update


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

g'mornin


----------



## Zura (Dec 6, 2019)

Cake giveaway ends today. Sad it felt like it just started


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

cake time


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Cake!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 6, 2019)

I can't wait!
this ache for cake!
is just too great!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

......


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

.......


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

......


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

.....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Started raining as I was walking home :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

hope u had an umbrella o:


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Just had a hood. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

those ones that condense are nice, they fit in a purse usually.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

:0


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

............................


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## kikotoot (Dec 6, 2019)

my goodness!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I honestly feel too lazy to ask to switch the white pansy before my house. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Next goal : Pink House (1200 - 1500)

I'm surprised that I got a cyan house. ;w;

Another is that google isn't working for me >:[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

RIP, my internet is so slow. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

-_-


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Google, my internet is at least 1 bar, it can't be 3 bars.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

_ISP throttling has entered the chat_


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

BTS


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Okay, my internet went up 1 bar, that's good for me. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I should sell more expensive items. :/


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I should sell more expensive items. :/



Like what?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I have the final boss feather (which is about 7K to 9K I've seen). I may keep it, I can sell.



Spoiler: I'm on sugar rush



5 red candies
1 purple candy
2 green candies
4 blue candies
8 yellow candies



Then I have a spring shamrock and blue pansy. :3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

those are the candies you have cheryll?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> those are the candies you have cheryll?



Yes, I'm collecting them so for Halloween (or Easter), I give them out for the young kiddos. (I sound like I'm 40 >w<)


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I have the final boss feather (which is about 7K to 9K I've seen). I may keep it, I can sell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice! Should I do a Christmas sale for my collectibles?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> That's nice! Should I do a Christmas sale for my collectibles?



Probably, :3

I started mine.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yes, I'm collecting them so for Halloween (or Easter), I give them out for the young kiddos. (I sound like I'm 40 >w<)



are you hanging onto them?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

hi bluebear


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> are you hanging onto them?



For now at least, later I'll give or sell them away. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm too poor for feather

XD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I'm too poor for feather
> 
> XD



:[

Also, I remember we were doing history class around these numbers.

Like, on 1964, someone did this.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

[[


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

Oh btw I found others like me 2015 join date but only a few posts


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I was inactive July - September, then one day in September, I went hard.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

what the heck?? 2019 with over 4,000 posts

- - - Post Merge - - -

I honestly don't know how good that is actually


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Easy answer : I was just posting slowly in Animal Crossing area, then I found about the TBT marketplace. I wasn't that interested until I found the giveaway thread. WENT HARD and earned 1.5K posts. Then this thread appeared, let's make it 0.8K posts. Now this happened. :/


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Looking for candies in 2019? :3

I tried with mine, I had to move some stuff.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Looking for candies in 2019? :3
> 
> I tried with mine, I had to move some stuff.



Are you talking to me? If you are that would be really nice!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

i have three strings of lights so far


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Are you talking to me? If you are that would be really nice!



Hehe.
Took me forever to settle on a winter lineup, this is good enough. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> i have three strings of lights so far


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I have 6, shining over all of mine. I decorated my sweet mori and my house with one. I checked my air conditioning and it's broken, it's not summer though hehe. Flowers picking up that photosynthesis. Fun fact : candies absorb light as well.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

guess I thought there'd be more giveaways. Is this how it usually is for the lights?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> guess I thought there'd be more giveaways. Is this how it usually is for the lights?



I guess so. I'm the worst person to ask about TBT collectibles.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I wonder what other collectibles are like this.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

it's funny how some collectible are worth more than what they say in my shop.

IMO the mods need to restock the shop more often


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> it's funny how some collectible are worth more than what they say in my shop.
> 
> IMO the mods need to restock the shop more often



:]

Like, 189 bells for yellow house? Nope! 10K+


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

I want mori for what does it say 49 bells.... plzzz


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I think mori are like...2K?

I don't know. That is over 40x


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

rip me


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

:/

So, I'll work some rates since I'm good at math (to my peers)

Basically to see how messed up economics are.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Apple - 199
400 - 600

Cyan House - 39
500 - 700

Pink House - 89
1200 - 1500

Teal House - 89
1500 - 1900

Dark Blue House - 149
3100 - 3400

Yellow House - 189
10000+ (RIP ME)

Mori (green house) - 49
2000 - 2500

Is this a joke?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

This is like movie theater vs. supermarket. so close, but yet so far


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I wonder what happened?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

lazy mods happened XD

if they need more help, they need just ask 

- - - Post Merge - - -

still, I suppose they're trying their hardest


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

.....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I just want them to restock houses. :]

I will be willing to buy them. I understand restocks may be hard from many people wanting them. I remember, at the start of October, they restocked the cherries and a ton of people bought them. Then they restocked them again. :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm allowed to be upset


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

2000!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I'm allowed to be upset





I'm also.

Cough. I wonder about feathers and eggs.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


>



uwu

That line up is that.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

perhaps there needs to be a new and better system somehow


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> uwu
> 
> That line up is that.



I wanted a bunch of heads. Do you like it?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> perhaps there needs to be a new and better system somehow



:/

There is a thread that you can discuss about collectibles and restocks. Sometimes the staff posts there to talk.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

i wouldn't mind small price inflations if it means I can get what I want from the shop more often


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I wanted a bunch of heads. Do you like it?



Yes, :3 rip Lobo, his head was always sideways


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> i wouldn't mind small price inflations if it means I can get what I want from the shop more often



Some collectibles are inflated a ton. :0


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yes, :3 rip Lobo, his head was always sideways



The date for him didn't work.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

11


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

~~​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> The date for him didn't work.



oof. I just have one flaw in my lineup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Byleth said:


> ~~​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Byleth said:


> ~~​



Don't mind my signature now.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

owo​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

I dream of a time where everyone can get what they want for an affordable price


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Red


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I wanna see the new collectibles for 2019 event, we had the Strange Doll, Wix Candy and Pierrot Candy. :] I wonder what's next. Christmas mori please.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Don't mind my signature now.



Okay, out of the groups you listed...

I stan; Twice, BTS, EXO, Stray Kids, Red Velvet, GOT7, Blackpink, SHINee, Super Junior, and BIGBANG~

:3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Orange


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I dream of a time where everyone can get what they want for an affordable price



I'm glad most of the collectibles I want are a few thousand but some people need some that are 8K plus.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yellow


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

22


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Okay, out of the groups you listed...
> 
> I stan; Twice, BTS, EXO, Stray Kids, Red Velvet, GOT7, Blackpink, SHINee, Super Junior, and BIGBANG~
> 
> :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

Anata no tame~ boku wa utau~~​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Green


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

Pink!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

So...I want a cool feather. It costs a few thousand (rip me) so...that's on the back of my list.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Pink!


That's not the right color, we'll get there soon though.

Blue


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

But... but... pink ):


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Pinwheel is cool but...oof. It's 10K+ :0


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Pinwheel is cool but...oof. It's 10K+ :0



#GetSheilaAPinwheel2019


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

I think they did already.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Purple, ok, now you can say pink Byleth


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

ima steal pink

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

According to the rules of art, red. >:3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I think they did already.



#GetSheilaASECONDPinwheel2019


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Byleth said:


> #GetSheilaASECONDPinwheel2019



I support another cause


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 6, 2019)

ima get a new avatar of my dog

she deserves it. her birthday is Christmas


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

............


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

33


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> ima get a new avatar of my dog
> 
> she deserves it. her birthday is Christmas



Get a nice collectible with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, be back, gotta eat dinner


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

44


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

55


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

55


----------



## Zura (Dec 6, 2019)

#GetExcailburALoveBall2019


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

66


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> #GetExcailburALoveBall2019



Support this as well.

Sushi is a really long wait.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

My fiends aren?t talking to me


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> My fiends aren’t talking to me



I don't have friends.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I don't have friends.



OH should keep it that may friends don’t give uou **** theynwortjless


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

We need these hashtags as the actual tags for this thread.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

--


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Cake Giveaway is now over. I will not be accepting anymore entries.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

yippie


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

WweeeeEEEE


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

PEOPELA TE **** THEY DONT DESRBE ANYTJING


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> PEOPELA TE **** THEY DONT DESRBE ANYTJING



:0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Cheeeeems.​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

smehc


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Cheemsburger ;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

weirdly i get cravings for them yet i don't even eat them


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

I love cheemsburger ;u;

I had one today and it was very good ;w;


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Mimi you're giving me a cutness overload


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Zura said:


> Mimi you're giving me a cutness overload



Cheemsburger


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

doggos


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 7, 2019)

is there a time when gulliver never wakes up in acnl


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

someone pls join cheems army with me ):​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

pupper


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

yapper

subwoofer​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

barker


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

santa cheems!​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 7, 2019)

dang gulliver won't wake up


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> dang gulliver won't wake up



I think keep talking.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 7, 2019)

my stupid gate was still open and of course it takes me till about 1:00 to realize


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> my stupid gate was still open and of course it takes me till about 1:00 to realize



Oof. :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Hohoho!

Cheems Doge wishes y’all a Merry Cheemsmas!​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

==


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

cheems​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Ugh, It's raining again. :[


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 7, 2019)

Shamrock.

Music of choice is Indie Rock.

Very green land.

Isn't that ireland?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 7, 2019)

yep got that right

I thought so


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I sell thing about 50% to 80% in my shop, I try to at least.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

umbrella!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Cheems Doge’s lineup is now complete <3​


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 7, 2019)

I had to make myself look like a total noob in the AC:NL questions thread, but I'm tired k


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Cheems Doge’s lineup is now complete <3​





Mine is still a mess.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

needs more cheese


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I had to make myself look like a total noob in the AC:NL questions thread, but I'm tired k


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

cheemsborbger...​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

It's midnight and I'll be hungry now. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm using this thread as the...talk about collectibles thread.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Hehe, 140 more till 1000 bells. :]

Then, I can buy literally barely anything in this market


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

So that is 1/10 to 10K bells which is scary. Just hope that the event gives me wealth.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

santa cheems​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

I love Santa Cheems!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Meanwhile I'm comtemplating on how to get collectibles. :[


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

I will give you a lump of coal from Santa Cheems.... but I do not have one DD:​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

...


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Cheems says good morn~​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


>


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Kinda sad seeing people get more lights than me.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Byleth said:


>





CheryllACNL said:


>


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm actually offering a boss feather if the offer is good enough. :/ 
Don't know how it will turn out.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'm actually offering a boss feather if the offer is good enough. :/
> Don't know how it will turn out.



They're about 10k TBT


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> They're about 10k TBT



Yep. :3

I may say it's 8K according to some sources. That would be a good investment. :0


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

We are not starting another raid on that currency. :/

From the fear essence last Halloween.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oof, I checked my currency and my charms got stolen. That was for the better good.


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Is the bad luck tokens for the naughty boys and girls?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes, I'm good. I went from having too much fear to being innocent. (for now)


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Weeee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I first just wanted to talk about how I feel about collectibles. Then I turned to a weird discussion. :/



Spoiler: don't want to hear it



So, I may go on a ramble on collectibles. I have no experience in economics hehehehe. Ok, in my defense, I barely tried in senior year of high school. To me, I noticed stuff about collectibles. The top ones are usually lighter colors (white, yellow, pink). Tier 2, according to mogyay's list (thanks for that!), are usually purple or pink in some way. I wonder if it has to do with some kind of psychological thing on the human mind to think based on different colors. Everyone is different so not everyone wants certain collectibles like how I don't really want most of the Tier 1 things. Did the staff put those specific ones to that tier? Yeesh, I have no psychology experience, I'm just speaking random words.

Another is price. One thing I worry about a ton on this forum are the amount of bells I have to another person. Obviosly, people are at different levels and how they earn bells. Someone can play the market on collectibles while someone else can post a ton about Animal Crossing. I am only barely halfway on my dream on owning a pink house (as of now, I have 850 bells). I really want to buy it but then, I will fail and start over to get the next house, each house getting more expensive. It's a weird cycle. I am looking forward for the Red Balloon event to enjoy it. :3 Maybe it will bring me wealth? I got 700 on buying a bat potion last time so I can really see that happening. I question how much a red balloon will cost, if any. Since the new currencies that came out are similar to the last ones in the Halloween event of Fear Essence and Spirit Tokens, it can be predictable. It may change some rates so I can't just use the same concept of rates based between the two. Sorry about this paragraph.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

\/\/


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I really just want to know the details of the event.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

afternooooon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm still not forgiving them of stealing my Fear Essence.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I really just want to know the details of the event.



Same.


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Are we all back to zero?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

seems so


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Zura said:


> Are we all back to zero?



Yes. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

No man steals my fear!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I had 3000 points of fear. That's bad. :/


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang, what were you so afraid of?!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

All of those memes people were sending on that first Halloween thread of 2019.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

I love how alive the forum gets whenever there's an event


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

When those Spirit Tokens came out enough for a Strange Doll, I think 80 members were on :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

still think how silly it was i slept through the first stock


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

:0 Staff, do you know how long will it be until we get ze info?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

What's a good price on a Spring Shamrock? I put 150. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

it'll probably start around 8pm EST, justin said something like that somewhere


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok, just gotta hope at 5pm. :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Can’t wait for this event!!! ;o;​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

;w;

I need money so I'm just buying what's HUGELY POPULAR.


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Buy cheap / sell for profit


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I remember I got a bat potion and got 3 offers. i settles on one.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Yay for profit!​


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I remember I got a bat potion and got 3 offers. i settles on one.



Why not settle on 2? Sorry, stupid question, 3?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I got 700 which I don't know if it was actually profit. Nowadays, it is sold from 600 - 750 so I guess I was good.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Zura said:


> Why not settle on 2? Sorry stupid question, 3?



I need to read this a couple of times in order to understand ._.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

._.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

._.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Please we can buy the Timmy and Jingle dolls, I might need those for my lineup.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

owo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Jingle is cuter than Timmy >:3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

tru


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm scared about seeing offers since I feel bad whenever I decline. :[


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

>.>


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

sniff, lemme think. I always feel bad again. Yes, I worry that much.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

:/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hardest part is that I wait until they respond and I think I did some stuff wrong.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

It's also awkward when I bump. I always want mine kinda 2nd or third. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

hmm


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Can’t stop listening to Strawberry Trapper. Loveee Guilty Kiss. Wish I could have seen them live at AnimeNYC :c​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Green light ~ beep beep~! 

Girls’ Generation is good xD​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok, these may not be quotes from Look from Red Velvet

I want to send Christmas lights with these quotes

"Like the lights turning on, shines on the light like your charms"
"This light contains warm words so bright"
"At the beautiful colors, I can't stop my exclamations"
"The lights have turned on, I hope you'll shine on me from that high place"


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Ok, these may not be quotes from Look from Red Velvet
> 
> I want to send Christmas lights with these quotes
> 
> ...



You?re giving me ideas xD Stop that >.>


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

hehehehe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

musicccc


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

That should be a tradition, everyone just send Christmas lights with those quotes.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

am sleepy... ;w;​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Rip Europe, I saw some comments saying they had to stay up to get the Spirit tokens.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

sleepy sleep times~~


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

30 minutes till I can bump a post.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

If what you said is correct, the event should start really soon!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

maybe! could be later


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm too hyped right now


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm too insane to sell a purple candy for 200.

Please, I need the event!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no, amount of members grew~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

o-o​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Welp, please it happens when I'm awake and still sane.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Upped the prices in my shop since it's a bit too low for 80 for a blue pansy :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

i think i bought mine for 200


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeah, I bought one for 120. That was a good deal. It didn't fit with my lineup so I sold it.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

Also, I wonder who won the chocolate cake.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Not me, someone had a majority of votes.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

maybe still decided or something


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

//​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I laik ze redd balloon


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m sleepy :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

100th post today


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

I have to sneezeeee aaaa


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Byleth said:


> I have to sneezeeee aaaa



I'm sick today. :[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

==


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

The sneeze went away.. orz


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I just have a weird stuffy nose. :[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

[[


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

My head hurts now xD

I hate having sinus issues :s


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

This is why you don't walk home in the rain from college an hour away


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

\\


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> This is why you don't walk home in the rain from college an hour away



luckily my walk is only 25 mins


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

only 25? ):


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Next time, bring a bigger jacket, hood, hat and an umbrella. *sniffs nose* That is the worst annoyance a human can experience.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I NEED POTIONS AND BALLOONS!

can someone help me?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> only 25? ):



yeah! If I speed walk it's a bit faster (close to 15) but if I stop to enjoy trees and such frequently then it takes longer


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

you've got gumption haha. i had a 15 min walk to and from work and i hated it lol. tbf it was all uphill.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm making a purple balloon and it sucks!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

wa balloon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Question : Should I sell an orange candy and if so, how much?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

what year it from


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I bought it this year.

I remember I bought the candies one by one to get the rainbow lineup so it should be around the same date as my green candy.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

around 600? i honestly haven't seen many sold from this year so idk for sure


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

:/ Yeah, I've seen people sell them for 600. I will do 550 just because. I'll try to see.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Ok, now just gotta wait until I can bump it.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I want to add pictures to make my thread more professional. How should I add pictures of the collectibles without spending a ton of bells, if possible.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

upload them to imgur. the site loader costs bells and is not needed. see the bb code list on how to.
the wiki has an image of every collectible singularly.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

To be honest, we aren't really caring about the current giveaways, just using this to talk


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

when i can think of something, yes


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

By the way, is that collectible checklist in your signature still functioning? It's a year old.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

yep i update it asap, closed to avoid bumps


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

helps me keep track too


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm still learning how to use things.

One question, to link a thread, what is that number they call, thread idea? I don't know.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

not sure what you mean


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't even know, they say you have a thread ID number. :/

I might look around.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, figured it out!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

to link a specific post/thread you just have to copy the link where the number is at the top right


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Yep. Now did the link correctly.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

One last post before going to sleep, goodnight!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

peaceout


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I kinda decided, maybe I should sell a few candies.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't think people could collect bad luck charms yet, so how is the Ancient Candle already sold out??


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

because they haven't change the stock since halloween


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Yep, that's also why the purple bat potions are 4.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

//


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I should make a bigger Christmas sale.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Never realized how degrading this song isssss ohhhmygosh. At homecoming a few years back they played the clean version.... wowwww xD​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> :0



Cardi B is sooo not safe for work LOL. She’s definitely good at what she does but she swears too much >.>


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Never listened as much to her.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Never listened as much to her.



Me either, but... she swears too much, I’m just in a mood for ‘cool kids’ music xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, probably won't listen to her now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

If I was you, I’d wanna be me, too~ uwu 

This bop just came on and I’m jammin to it hardcore​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Another thing is that I am waiting for other people's submissions on the event so I don't mess up mine. :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Which ones are you waiting for? The two AC ones? 0:​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes, I feel like I will mess up on that feng shui thing. :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yes, I feel like I will mess up on that feng shui thing. :/



Same here, lol. Not the best at taking the example from the original post and putting it into a room on an AC game >.> It looks a tad confusing to me ;u;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

xD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

==


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Needle and a thread, gotta get you outta my head~


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

AAAA


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

You’re insecure, don’t know what for, you’re turnin’ heads when you walk through the doooor xD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Talk to me, baby
I'm going blind from this sweet-sweet craving 
Whoa-oh
Let's lose our minds and go freakin? crazy
Ah ya ya ya ya 
I keep on hoping we'll eat cake by the ocean~​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

==


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

The club isn't the best place to find a lover
So the bar is where I go
Me and my friends at the table doing shots
Drinking fast and then we talk slow
Come over and start up a conversation with just me
And trust me I'll give it a chance now
Take my hand, stop, put Van the Man on the jukebox
And then we start to dance, and now I'm singing like​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Meeee


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Just a young gun with the quick fuse
I was uptight, wanna let loose
I was dreaming of bigger things
And wanna leave my own life behind
Not a yes sir, not a follower
Fit the box, fit the mold
Have a seat in the foyer, take a number
I was lightning before the thunder​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh yeah, the raffle is tonight


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Aaaa


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Coll


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

*-__-*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I want to try something, I'll lower the prices in my shop for only a couple of hours and see if people are gonna buy it now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## hestu (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

*eats cheesecake banana bread*


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

owo!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

ewe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

==


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

nwn


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

time 2 get food


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

I have eaten all the cheesecake banana bread. I am sad. I have lost everything.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

././


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 8, 2019)

what do the different colors for usernames mean?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

mods


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

boop!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

cant stop sneezing D:


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

you are my sunshine~ 愛のヘリで迎え~


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

==


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 8, 2019)

why are there blue mods and red mods?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> why are there blue mods and red mods?



Red are administrators and blue are mods.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

whh


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


>



Nice birthstone lineup!

Another thing is I'm 40 bells away from 1K and I posted literally on every thread in the Cafe so New Leaf is my next stop.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 8, 2019)

There should be green too no reason XD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

People in green are people who used to be mods or admins.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Here is ze link

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?365900-Username-Color-Key


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

meeee


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

[[


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 8, 2019)

oh so there is green.  woop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?365900-Username-Color-Key

I find this link useful now I know.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

~~~~~~


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I wish maybe we can change our username to a different color if we...I don't know, post 10K posts. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I wish people bought the stuff. :3

(not promoting)

It's more like, I'm selling an orange candy for 270 something.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Ugh, I have a headache.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 8, 2019)

you okay dude?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> you okay dude?



Yes, just sick. :/

Again, this is why you don't walk home from school in a rainy day.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

OTL​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

To be honest, this thread turned to the, talk and spam thread. I forgot about the raffle tonight.


----------



## Zura (Dec 9, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> ``



1413-2371
This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> To be honest, this thread turned to the, talk and spam thread. I forgot about the raffle tonight.



That's what I was hoping for exactly. A thread for spam and general talk with a side of free TBT  Just don't forget we take donations, cash or credit.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

Aww ty Zura, this will help me a lot with the event.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 9, 2019)

my goshness it's week 3 already!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2019)

am gonna doneet liek 50 TBT bells--WHAT AND WHY THE HEK DID SNOWESQUE MAKE MULTIPLE REPLIES OF?!?!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Weee


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2019)

This has turned into a spambait thread I DONT LIKE IT AT ALL!````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 9, 2019)

No problem Snoweque, thanks for always posting!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

and thanks for hosting!


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

OwO
hello


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

yoyo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello. :3

Also, congrats!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

hiya, ty


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mm


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm really happy now. :3


----------



## Zura (Dec 9, 2019)

Why?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

Finally got the pink and teal houses.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Finally got the pink and teal houses.



Yay!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm currently just saving TBT, just in case if I miss an event and I miss one away from a balloon. ;w;


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Balloon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

I need a red balloon, if not, a blue is good enough. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Arr


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeesh, I sold almost everything in my shop.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yeesh, I sold almost everything in my shop.



Even the final boss feather?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Even the final boss feather?



Yes, I traded that with those 2 houses. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 9, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

I gotta do these papers but procrastinating.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 10, 2019)

I gotta sleep but... too lazy B)


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

I wish I can sleep. First year in college and I'm dying already.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

no sleep 4 ever


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I wish I can sleep. First year in college and I'm dying already.



I assume the list in your sig is of musical groups. I recognize one.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

aye


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> aye



Why do you only have 2 bells?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

because i choose to


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> because i choose to



k

Just learned posts have a 2 character limit.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Probably should sleep but eh.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

yes


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 10, 2019)

This has gotten quiet. Thanks for bumps Snoweque


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

ppl busy i guess


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

??//


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 10, 2019)

I kind of wish likes were more special than they sometimes feel. Usually, it's just a way to get someone's attention unlike for a site like Reddit.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

WELL


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)

I forget how much I charged for paintings and statues. 1 for paintings and 2 for statues?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

EEEEE


----------



## Zura (Dec 10, 2019)

lol I just read the tags


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

I wish I had collectibles people really seek out for like actual eggs.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello? I'm cold. :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 10, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I wish I had collectibles people really seek out for like actual eggs.



I got a blue rose and a carnation.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Gotta find 2 more houses but both are the 2 hardest. :0

Oh no.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Honestly, I'm not going to care about the yellow house. It's way too much. My main goal is to find...somehow...a dark blue house. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Then again, I kinda want this one collectible. It's called a sakura egg and they say it is a few hundred TBT.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

sakura egg cute


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

The zen egg looks similar but it has the gasp price. Gasp as in oh my gosh, it's expensive and gas prices going up.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Candies are my second favorite series of collectibles, I wish some like the pink and dark candies were tradable but they are event stuff. :/


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 10, 2019)

''


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome to this cult.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Ok, actually selling an orange candy. 

Put 400 since 270 is an insane price to put. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

yay collectibles


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Then again, it's one so people aren't _that_ interested. I need to make more profits since...

random economic logic.

Basically, profits then spending,


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

some are gonna sit a while unless you put em at dirt, that's how it just be rn


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

Rip, I have these 5 TBT each collectibles, yellow candies and tasty cakes just sitting in my inventory.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2019)

maybe if you mixed it with some uncommon things in a raffle, people would bite


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Yep, honestly, the most price-ist item I have in my inventory is the mori in my lineup. :/

My Timmy Doll can go though. He is just sitting since he was touching my candies too much to the right.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Something I do, whenever I see someone making a thread at the TBT marketplace, I get really hyped up. First of all, I'm stalking someone by checking where everyone is. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm thinking, yeesh, the teal house is 14 while my mori is 2016. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm tired.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

time 2 sleep


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Probably. I might doze off in the class I volunteer in (which is really unprofessional) :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

it happens, people have different lives


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

I still can't sleep there. The kids there are loud and problematic. Like...breaking the fire alarm and breaking the glass with a lemon squeezer. We are an English class.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

i guess that's... good?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

That's not all, I can tell a few more experiences. I gotta volunteer for some dumb program. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

is it something that helps people at least? ):


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

I have to help 8th graders with their work and help the teacher.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

well it's helping out, not that dumb


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 11, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I still can't sleep there. The kids there are loud and problematic. Like...breaking the fire alarm and breaking the glass with a lemon squeezer. We are an English class.



Why do you have a lemon squeezer in an English class?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

i missed that, ahaha. maybe a student's


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

He


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Wugh, I'm back.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

This thread gets somewhat active tonight.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

.....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Right now, designing my town to be more wintery.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

​
Yay! I learned something!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Testing text since texting text is as hard as a test.​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

This is a boring essay that no one cares about that the teacher doesn't even read. Seriously, some essays are just time kill, one of my teachers did that.​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Test 1
Test 2


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

\\


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Better cross this.

[highlight]I'M BRIGHT[/highlight]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Alright...what's next?

[B]This text is not bold :[[/B]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

someone unimportant said:
			
		

> uhh...





> I don't know



If this works, a bit scary and damaging.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm done testing.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

I like my lineup for now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

it nice


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Finished dinner (at 8pm [also 20oclock])

:/

It was decent though I can't sleep early now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, I got the collectibles I wanted so...

#get us collectibles is ruined.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I learned that you can delete attachments and get the 2 bells back. *Not saying that you should go to every thread and delete every attachment to get the bells back.*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

what attachments? also, dang you have a lot of bells XD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> what attachments? also, dang you have a lot of bells XD



Yep, sold a ton of stuff.

So, attachments are the pictures people add in TBT. They cost 2 bells each. If you delete an attachment completely, you get the 2 bells back.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

Is that any image? So basically posting in the events will cost you at least 4 bells or more


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

It's the 3rd to last image on the top toolbar in every text box. Next to a slideshow, is the picture. Insert one is one attachment which...yep, robs you.

I think so.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

orange candy costs 400 tbt. it messes with my brain.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> orange candy costs 400 tbt. it messes with my brain.



Yeah...tbt logic. :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

also does anyone have perfect cherries New Leaf specifically


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> also does anyone have perfect cherries New Leaf specifically



I have some from a friend of mine. :3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

what is your native fruit Cheryll?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 12, 2019)

It's real 'listen to Red Velvet until you can't listen anymore' hours!!! Been listening to them since last night non-stop and I'm not bored of them yet c:<​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

A pear, it looks nasty


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> A pear, it looks nasty



great! Mind doing up to a basket of my apples then for up to a basket of those sweet cherries? Both perfect


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Byleth said:


> It's real 'listen to Red Velvet until you can't listen anymore' hours!!! Been listening to them since last night non-stop and I'm not bored of them yet c:<​



한 여름 속에 크리스마스 같아
han yeoreum soge, keuriseumaseu gata
It feels like one summer's Christmas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> great! Mind doing up to a basket of my apples then for up to a basket of those sweet cherries? Both perfect



I'll talk on the other thread as I think it's not allowed for transactions on other threads.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 12, 2019)

Umpah umpah! Umpah umpah!!!​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I heard Red Velvet are coming back soon on late December. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 12, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I heard Red Velvet are coming back soon on late December. :]



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! I love them so much ;w;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh no, I got stuff to do. My town is not finished yet and I didn't do the 2 events yet. :[

I gotta hurry! T&T is closed so I can't order furniture for the event and I fell in my daily pitfall by accident. ;w;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh I'm sorry if talking like that isn't allowed. I wasn't sure as this is a spam thread. You know what this is the second time pretty much. Sorry I'll stop in any case


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Oh I'm sorry if talking like that isn't allowed. I wasn't sure as this is a spam thread. You know what this is the second time pretty much. Sorry I'll stop in any case



It's fine! I think it's not allowed, I don't even know. :/

Anyway, getting ready now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> It's fine! I think it's not allowed, I don't even know. :/
> 
> Anyway, getting ready now.



Do you still use the Discord by chance? I can check up with you there about specific help


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Do you still use the Discord by chance? I can check up with you there about specific help



I do though I think this is also against the rule? I'm not sure, do you use the discord link we sent you? Also, Reese is selling for 46 bells. This market is rigged.

Sorry if I feel to cautious.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Okay, my police station had a pitfall, I'M NOT SCREWED!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I do though I think this is also against the rule? I'm not sure, do you use the discord link we sent you? Also, Reese is selling for 46 bells. This market is rigged.
> 
> Sorry if I feel to cautious.



Wow! I'm not thinking. You're right, I should probably be more cautious.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Anyway, I left a message at your thread. ;]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I gotta set up a room to have items to do stuff. Also...

*should I play Pocket Camp? I played it a while ago but not during events.*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

if you can play it without forgetting it's a gatcha, then maybe.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I could, I'm one of those people who will play extensively then lose interest then get back into interest. :/

I don't know, I'll try.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

it happens


----------



## Zura (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm trying to play it but I keep getting real bored. I'm such lazy bones


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I just played when it came out, the aka boring ace game. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

it can be a slog


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Hello? It's me.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Took pictures but way too lazy to actually upload the pictures to the actual thread so I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

that reminds me of something ive been meaning to do, hmm


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

:/

I just want to post so I get the potions. Especially the swamp, not sure about the bloodshot potion.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

I really hope I get my computer back tomorrow. It was taken to Apple for repairs.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I really hope I get my computer back tomorrow. It was taken to Apple for repairs.



Oh, what happened to it?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

i know at least people looking to sell their potential potions rn, just keep an eye out


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

It looks like people are interested in the bloodshot more, I'll just keep my swamp. If someone does a giveaway, I might as well.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

hoping for at least 1 restock on both


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

It's 40 potions each and judging by how many people are posting their pics (for now), there may be some competition. Especially the bloodshot one. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

The battery had problems and the power button wasn't responding with a gentle push.

So basically, service battery + keyboard


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Hoping people won't really run and take all of the potions before I do. Luckily, it's distributed during the weekend so I have time.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> The battery had problems and the power button wasn't responding with a gentle push.
> 
> So basically, service battery + keyboard





I'm surprised I haven't broke a device enough to get repairs.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

You think the judges will accept slightly unclear picture. ohh, I really hope they accept my feng shui pic. I really did try my best.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> You think the judges will accept slightly unclear picture. ohh, I really hope they accept my feng shui pic. I really did try my best.



Probably, I looked and it's somewhat clear. Do you think you can center it more and less glare? If not, that's fine.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Mine, I can't connect a 3DS to a computer so I have to take a picture with my phone. It makes it look weird.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Probably, I looked and it's somewhat clear. Do you think you can center it more and less glare? If not, that's fine.



It's kind of difficult when I can't edit the picture.

Oh well, I think this is why they also wanted entries to provide. I just don't know how others make their pictures so clear.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> It's kind of difficult when I can't edit the picture.
> 
> Oh well, I think this is why they also wanted entries to provide. I just don't know how others make their pictures so clear.



To be honest, I don't even know. Some people say capture card or they (hacked) or downloaded something that recorded it. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

emulator, sd card into cpu


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

That also makes sense. :]

One of my friends own a capture card and I'm thinking how.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

Well whatever. I think the mods will be understanding


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Well whatever. I think the mods will be understanding



Hopefully. :]

I'll show you the picture I will send soon.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

I refuse to emulate. What you see on the thread is what I got from shooting a pic using my computer directed at the tv of my gamecube game.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I refuse to emulate. What you see on the thread is what I got from shooting a pic using my computer directed at the tv of my gamecube game.



I have one for DS (not 3DS) and makes sense.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

then don't


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Posted my entry


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

yay


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Now I need to do the pitfall one but they are asleep. :/

Gotta wait.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

And to answer anyone's questions about whether their furniture qualifies for the colour group: as long as I can see that there is red/green/yellow in the item I will accept it! (eg. refurbished furniture, ranch series that looks kinda yellow)

Yeah, I'm probably just overstressing this haha. These are my first forum events after all. I looked back and I can definitely see the Feng Shui colors in my items.

I should get some sleep. Night.

I think the pitfall event will be much easier to get fine pictures for.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> And to answer anyone's questions about whether their furniture qualifies for the colour group: as long as I can see that there is red/green/yellow in the item I will accept it! (eg. refurbished furniture, ranch series that looks kinda yellow)
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably just overstressing this haha. These are my first forum events after all. I looked back and I can definitely see the Feng Shui colors in my items.
> 
> ...



Good night! Yep, I agree with both pitfall and colors. I think my colors were clear enough.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Imma doze to sleep. Goodnight! Keep posting every hour like the last few days.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

l8ter


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

And also, in 12 hours, the wrath of Ms. Durris's English Class will occur.

Ok, actually goodnight!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

....


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

Anyone with Sword or Shield will understand this. I wasn't able to do Surprise Trades for the longest time and just now I figured out why



Spoiler



I never connected to the internet first XD XD XD



Anyone else have a noob story for SWSH?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

....


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

What's up with the "plus sign" beside some names?


----------



## Zura (Dec 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> What's up with the "plus sign" beside some names?



It means you're friends with them


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

thnx


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi, we were watching a movie so it wasn't (that) destructive at the English Class.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

:/


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

*cough*


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I still haven't planted the pitfalls. I need one more. :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I want to see if I can get all 4 villagers in one photo


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

ooh nice. good luck with that.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Isabelle, I'm trying to sprint because my batteries are dying. ;w;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I learned that I live in GMT -8 now.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

nice


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I see you are having people visit your town? :]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

i notice it says at the very bottom of the forums

- - - Post Merge - - -

and.. yep


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

:]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I wanna say, I don't really know my next big collectible goal. :/​


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

you sold the feather?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Yep, traded for the 2 houses (pink and teal).

Now thinking, what's next. Not tackling the next two as they are the two most expensive. xD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

_I may sleep uwu_

Bye, taking a small nap.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

cyaaaa


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Never mind, I'm gonna waste time playing Pocket Camp in a few years. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

REEEEEEEE STORAGE SPACE!

Hold on. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Alright, done installing now. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeesh, it changed so much.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

oanfwkJFnkw


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I agree, I like oanfwkJFnkw


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

So... I just got Jacques's map in PC. Now I'm trying to get Bea's.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Right now, I'm catching bugs instead of talking to them. :] I don't care/


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Right now, I'm catching bugs instead of talking to them. :] I don't care/



Oh... ok.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh yeah, I remember I never went to the fruit tree area. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Uh...green lemons? I don't remember that back when I played.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

your fruit is lemons, you have a change for perfect lemons to grow which are the usual yellow


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Ah ok.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

MMM


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

food thyme


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yep, traded for the 2 houses (pink and teal).
> 
> Now thinking, what's next. Not tackling the next two as they are the two most expensive. xD



Oh wow, you only got two houses out of that trade with how expensive the feather is as well as the "shop" value. Wow


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Yep, it was a bit off. The feather was 8K and the 2 houses together is 4K.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the 2 houses are actually 3k and the feather is 10k if were talking about final boss feather.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Yep, I usually follow 8K as some other people follow by that.  Or I could be an idiot


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I have literally only tonight and tomorrow to do the pitfall event but I gotta wait for my DS to charge. >:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I checked, 2/4 bars. :0

Close enough, it can survive for an hour or two.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Right now making my villagers angry. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

I am literally the worst person, I trapped 4 villagers just to get collectibles. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

good thing they have bad memories


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes, I'm playing with time paradoxes and Resetti logic.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Started over and now have 3 locked up. Looking for one more victim.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

When I walk near my villagers trapped, the screen lags slightly. It's not damaging but noticeable. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

"I thought we were close friends" - Henry

I've barely talked to you.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Finally, now I can actually do the fun, hehehehehhe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)

Finished and taking the pictures on my phone later tonight. My phone is also charging. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 12, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

:/


----------



## nanpan (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

squish


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

:]

By the way, I should ask to date trade some stuff like houses.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Gotta edit my thread hehehe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

What 5 recent things should I add when the Christmas lights are gone? I will put a swamp potion and red balloon as two but not entirely sure. Gotta wait for the event though.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

more red


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I think I can throw a red candy. Since it is a swamp potion (green) and red balloon, I can do a Christmas lineup although it would end at January, :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

could always just have it cause you like it


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I may sell a collectible I'm not interested in for profits. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

night guyz hopefully I get my computer back from repairs tomorrow


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

lata


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

.../


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

..


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Wugh, the kids were a please kill me moment. :/

I will explain later.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Wugh, the kids were a please kill me moment. :/
> 
> I will explain later.



What? Will you make a blog entry about it?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Possibly some day. :/

Right now, just playing Pocket Camp while waiting for my 2nd wave of Tokens to get a potion.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Possibly some day. :/
> 
> Right now, just playing Pocket Camp while waiting for my 2nd wave of Tokens to get a potion.



Also, I'm rich now! (For someone who almost never makes TBT.)


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

What happened?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> What happened?



I sold a bloodshot potion in less than 2 minutes after I bought it.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I'll try to see when I purchase a swamp potion. Maybe I might get a good offer for a collectible I want.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'll try to see when I purchase a swamp potion. Maybe I might get a good offer for a collectible I want.



I think 1k in pure TBT would be appropriate.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

Why are they giving tokens for some events earlier than others and the mods are leaving pretty big gaps to some users. That seems slightly unfair.

And why are tokens being distributed now rather than waiting for the deadline. Mods didn't even warn us.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Makes sense, I want to see the collectible tier list. Plus, a ton of threads pop up. With this event and Pokemon, it's a bit of a struggle when bumping a thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> Why are they giving tokens for some events earlier than others and the mods are leaving pretty big gaps to some users. That seems slightly unfair.
> 
> And why are tokens being distributed now rather than waiting for the deadline. Mods didn't even warn us.



I think they will distribute now and then later. :/ I count as a later then.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

The only good thing is the green potion seems to be slightly less popular


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm glad, I really want the swamp potion. Bloodshot potion may go soon. :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

And no one is even looking at feng shui yet apparently.

I feel bad for the new users who thought they could wait to post their submissions. RIP them


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

///


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> And no one is even looking at feng shui yet apparently.
> 
> I feel bad for the new users who thought they could wait to post their submissions. RIP them



:/ Yep, that was me. Hopefully they will to the users who posted late. I didn't get the 10 items list and pitfall one yet. The pitfall one, I posted that a few hours ago.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

how do you know it's the feng shui one you got tokens for Cheryll


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> how do you know it's the feng shui one you got tokens for Cheryll



I looked at the currency page (by clicking on how many bells you have on the top below the banner) :]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

yep figured it out. glad the mods did accept my slightly blurred submission

- - - Post Merge - - -

that means I'm waiting on the list one


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Hehe. :]

Gotta vent my frustrations on this class to a thread.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

I haven't posted pitfall yet, but I'll do it now just to get it over with at this point.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have spare pitfalls just in case


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

:]

You have about 22 - 23 hours to turn in the pictures.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

m,.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I just want a potion. ;w; Especially with a Friday the 13th date


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I just want a potion. ;w; Especially with a Friday the 13th date



You can date swap with someone.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

I posted my submission just now. Now, I have a little bit more of a chance to get that potion b4 it is too late

And ofcourse I reset my game

Notice I didn't prank Cookie cuz I could never do that to my favorite villager


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I posted my submission just now. Now, I have a little bit more of a chance to get that potion b4 it is too late
> 
> And ofcourse I reset my game
> 
> Notice I didn't prank Cookie cuz I could never do that to my favorite villager





Yeah, but...I just did it to the 3 villagers who were right next to each other since it was 7pm and I didn't want to wait until tomorrow and everyone is back on.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

And hey Excalibur changed his name. Like, a while ago XD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Yep, I've noticed it but not talked about it. X3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, rip chances on a 5:55pm potion


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

potion secured, phew


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice, still waiting for mine. :/

If not by tonight, I'll just ask the mods when the next is coming.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

still 34 left. This is torture though


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

maybe tomorrow, was not expecting a distribution while i slept lol


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah, I thought at the 14th to be honest. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

so far no one has bought the last potion or any of the other items for that matter _womp womp_


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Rip people who missed on a bloodshot potion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> so far no one has bought the last potion or any of the other items for that matter _womp womp_



Yep


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Rip people who missed on a bloodshot potion.



I mean there's still 14 left


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

tbf they've all been restocked at least once before and the clovers don't sell for much


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I mean there's still 14 left



Yep. I know a few people who haven't gotten enough tokens yet so maybe 14 people who wanted it will rush for one.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yep. I know a few people who haven't gotten enough tokens yet so maybe 14 people who wanted it will rush for one.



Glad, that's not the one I'm going for lul. Still, do you have any idea why that might be the more popular new one?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Glad, that's not the one I'm going for lul. Still, do you have any idea why that might be the more popular new one?



Mostly, from one thread in the Bell Tree HQ, people like the design, especially that "crescent moon" in the cap.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

red


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Although I enjoy red more, I do like the green look on potions


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

mega red


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

Wow, green needs more love and so does Animal Crossing: Population Growing and I am here to see both to fruition!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

I hope the mods say who survives Friday the 13th via their list and perhaps why. I think that would be more fun.

Not necessary but hey fun. I'm kind of curious


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I hope the mods say who survives Friday the 13th via their list and perhaps why. I think that would be more fun.
> 
> Not necessary but hey fun. I'm kind of curious



So...any ideas for what the next event is? It's Bell Tree's anniversary plus we have birthday tickets in our sidebar. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Maybe make a Bell Tree themed room? I don't know, it doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> So...any ideas for what the next event is? It's Bell Tree's anniversary plus we have birthday tickets in our sidebar. :0



In any Animal Crossing game, dress a room like you were getting ready for a birthday party ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Can't wait, I really can't think of anything. I mean, anything Animal Crossing related. Without, I may have a few ideas, may.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2019)

I can't wait, I like those events. I couldn't participate in some previous ones.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

:/

I actually forgot to submit last night and _possibly_ today as I kinda slept a bit, lost my sanity in volunteering and forgot about this forum. Now I'm free!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

What are you guys going to do with your extra bad luck charms for those who participated in all three events?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

If so, buy the candle, it looks nice. uwu


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> What are you guys going to do with your extra bad luck charms for those who participated in all three events?



I don't know yet. I wanted both the potions so badly. I don't have the mushroom yet, not sure if I have the clover either.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm guessing mods are giving new charms in order of who posted earliest assuming the poster did everything correct.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah, probably. ;w;


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

oh hey there's a green member online


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

:]

Yeah, you can see them if they activated non invisible mode.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2019)

I guess so, but nobody got more than 2 balloon tokens so far.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Yep. Someone told me that only 2/3 of the events have been distributed.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

another bloodshot potion got bought. RIP

- - - Post Merge - - -

don't care myself, but just saying


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> another bloodshot potion got bought. RIP





Some people are still saving them up. Once they distribute the 2nd round (hopefully tonight), I will just rush. Even if there isn't 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if they don't have that many, we can be the only ones of a few to own a swamp potion, probably.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

I see some people are saving even with 26 tokens themselves. I guess there's not that much of a rush, but still.

I'm just going to rush it.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> I see some people are saving even with 26 tokens themselves. I guess there's not that much of a rush, but still.
> 
> I'm just going to rush it.





Yeah, when I saw both, I did a nighttime schedule sitting down on the bed deciding on which. Yes, I did that.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

--


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2019)

I wanted both, but since everybody want the blood potion, it may cost more later. I dunno. For the candy I bought Pierrot's  since everybody took Wix's


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Aniko said:


> I wanted both, but since everybody want the blood potion, it may cost more later. I dunno. For the candy I bought Pierrot's  since everybody took Wix's



I would have gotten Wix's candy but I spent it poorly. :[


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

2 lucky were bought now. some love for lucky

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> I wanted both, but since everybody want the blood potion, it may cost more later. I dunno. For the candy I bought Pierrot's  since everybody took Wix's



was that for halloween? I missed those events


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I would have gotten Wix's candy but I spent it poorly. :[



Maybe we will have another chance next year.

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> 2 lucky were bought now. some love for lucky
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes it was.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Hopefully, I doubt I can afford one without being (extremely) broke.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2019)

I used to have so many bells (not that much, maybe 2000), I was keeping them to buy villagers first, then I didn't know what to do with them, so I spent them on Halloween collectibles one year and gave some.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I had 1.3K then spent 300 on the egg on the bottom right of my lineup.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

==


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm thinking of doing a new lineup for the new year. I'm thinking about doing a green theme.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm just thinking of a Christmas lineup for December then one for all of winter. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

]]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

get to 1000 posts in this thread Cheryll! I'll help


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Wow, I didn't realize. :] If so, I can be 1/3 of this thread


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I think, what if I had a Friday the 13th potion with 11:59pm on it?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

ooo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I can think of a lot of time combinations I can do, mostly 10:10 or 11:11


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

In Pocket Camp, I caught two new fish, Pacific Saury and Achilles Surgeonfish, I've never seen them. Maybe for Horizons? :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

wait! you have a frog in your village Cheryll

I saw that in your pitfall picture. I also see four different pictures so I'm guessing clumping them all together was unsuccessful


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, hehe. Also, I have to go to dinner so see you soon!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

ok bye


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I had 1.3K then spent 300 on the egg on the bottom right of my lineup.



Never bought an egg from somebody's else, it's the only one collectible I want to earn from the Easter hunt. That hunt is hurting my pride...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

i'm suprised i even found enough to buy1 egg i wanted


----------



## Aniko (Dec 13, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> i'm suprised i even found enough to bought 1 egg i wanted



Same. I missed plenty others though.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 13, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

woohoo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

charms sent out


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Yay! I can do that 11:11 timestamp.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey Cheryll. What is name of my 3DS mii and what does it look like?

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you can look real quick


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Hey Cheryll. What is name of my 3DS mii and what does it look like?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you can look real quick



I cant check now as my brother is bringing it with his friends to play. 
Sorry


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

Do u at least remember what the name was when u added me? It was Joshua right?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes, I think it was


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

someone thinks its Angy for some reason. idk why


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't even know. Also,  :0

Nightare egg goes well with my houses and that darker Christmas lineup with potions and candy.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

nevermind looks like it was a misunderstanding or smthing lol sorry about that

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah looks good and you got lucky back


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I read it as Angry actually. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

did u buy it cheryll?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Not yet, still waiting for 11:11pm, which is in half an hour or so. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Alright so. . . pansies can go, I will have room for a green potion with that red balloon along with a recent green candy and red candy.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

oh yeah. I forgot your time was different


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

.

One more thing is that I may ask someone to put a message on the collectible. ;]

Maybe, or probably not hehehehe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

so apparently there's a tbt discord.

how do I join? sorry lul


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> so apparently there's a tbt discord.
> 
> how do I join? sorry lul



Yep, just have a Discord account and click the link they provided. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

==


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 14, 2019)

excuse me snowesque, can we just have a good conversation other than "=="
thank you


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh no, 1 more minute until I can get the swamp potion 11:11. :]


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 14, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Oh no, 1 more minute until I can get the swamp potion 11:11. :]



yay you got it


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Just satisfied on my lineup for now. Oh no, they're gonna smack us with 3 more collectibles then the red balloon.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 14, 2019)

what a prank


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

It's fine, the Christmas lights will disappear and I can show all of these collectibles.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> It's fine, the Christmas lights will disappear and I can show all of these collectibles.



hey, you got the potion now. congrats!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

yippie


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

the game realizes I'm tired so it let me catch a stringfish right away.

New Leaf


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

/,


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 14, 2019)

Ik this is on short notice but I think I'll give the winner of this week's raffle both 100TBT and whatever they want with my extra 13 charms. Sound good?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

Zura said:


> Ik this is on short notice but I think I'll give the winner of this week's raffle both 100TBT and whatever they want with my extra 13 charms. Sound good?



Yes I'd like it. It's too bad you can't gift the charms because then for me if I won. I could have 26 and buy another potion I want.

I just learned that you can't though. That's sad.

Still, I'm into some of the smaller prizes. Do you think the shamrocks will restock?


----------



## Zura (Dec 14, 2019)

It's possible but I don't know.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

....


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh this is cool  I’ll just post this once for now haha and come back later


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Zura (Dec 14, 2019)

Kirbyz said:


> Oh this is cool  I’ll just post this once for now haha and come back later


Welcome!  feel free to post and/or donate!




CheryllACNL said:


> Hi


Congrats again on your new lineup. The nightmare egg is beautiful!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm still deciding on some stuff.


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 14, 2019)

Small post again


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Woah, I have 1,002 posts in this thread. I make up 1/3 of this thread. :/


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

1 more bloodshot potion left. :0


----------



## trinity. (Dec 14, 2019)

wow i didntg know tis existed !!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh yeah, I remember you last thread.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy birthday to TBT


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm not ready. I made a snowflake collectible.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

TtTtTtTtTtT


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I really want to take a picture of this chocolate in red wrapper but I don't know if it'll count


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

owo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I need one more item for the hunt, oh no.


----------



## Zura (Dec 14, 2019)

Dang youre quick. How did you find one of everything so fast


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

:/

My room is a mess.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 14, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I need one more item for the hunt, oh no.



I haven't been keeping up. There is a hunt now?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes, a TBT event. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yes, a TBT event. :]



The only item I have is an Apple lol.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Yay! I have all. :0

Good luck.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

Meeee. I've been playing around with lineups using google drawings.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Meeee. I've been playing around with lineups using google drawings.



:] I wish I can do that easily.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

legend has it i'm still squinting at the cyan balloon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah, it's hard to tell the difference. :[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

when it's on the wiki it'll probably be more apparent, but as of now and when i first saw it, i thought it was the same lol


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Yep. I'm hoping for the staff to change it to a bit lighter in color. Just a little


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

moths coming out of my abd soon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I want a cool feather and an orange balloon. :[

Of course both are 30 tickets. :[

And you can get 45 as the max. Why is everything 3/4 of the currency on what everyone wants?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

variety i guess


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Yep. Last time, I didn't really want a bloodshot potion. Now, I got a problem. Now that there is 4 collectibles, there will be more need and threads.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

i guess i'm glad orange can pass as gold


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Another thing is that I kinda want to get a blue rose so maybe I should pick orange balloon to contrast. Then again...I might pick a cool feather to match.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

can look nice either way, might have an easier time getting a blue rose from before


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I just realized that both feathers have a 10 stock while balloons have a 40 stock again. Oh no.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

the mad dash


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I've made my decision, cool feather + blue rose. :]

That's gonna be in my winter lineup luckily.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

i guess i'll get a choco cake for myself if no one else wants a combo trade


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh yeah, chocolate cake is nice! I had trouble taking pictures of one so I gave up and took a snowglobe instead.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

funnily enough have the perfect thing for the coal lump, need to be at the store for the rest i guess


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I want to see Christmas coal.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2019)

christmas coal soap


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)

AAAAAA >w<

Finally was able to acquire _both_ potions ;w;​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I wish but I can't since there are still more events and I will be broke.

Also, I kinda wish I can ask someone for a favor. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

happy for you mimi 

going to be down to 500 soon, scary times


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Spoiler: Taeyeon's 11:11



It's 11:11
오늘이 한 칸이 채 안 남은 그런 시간
우리 소원을 빌몄던 그 시간
별 게 다 떠오르게 하지
니맘 끝자락처럼 차가운 바람
창을 열면 엄청 비가 불어와
이 시간이 전부 지나고 나면
이별이 끝나있을까 Yeah
널 다 잊었을까
모든 게 자릴 찾아서 떠나가고
넌 내 모든 걸 갖고서 떠나도
내맘을 시계속의 두 바늘처럼
같은 곳을 두고 맴돌기만 해
Na na na na na na na na na
Na na na na na na na na na Oh~
Na na na na na na na na na
I believe I'll be over you



Aka my favorite song, :3


----------



## trinity. (Dec 15, 2019)

Byleth said:


> AAAAAA >w<
> 
> Finally was able to acquire _both_ potions ;w;​



woooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe someday ill have enough bells to get the arcade collectibles..


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I wish I had enough bells for houses. 1K is literally all I have.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

Aw that sucks Cherry  I hope you one day get a full bar of houses


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

just keep trying


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

What is this blue rose for, sorry?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> What is this blue rose for, sorry?



Secret giveaway. Was going to do something, fell asleep. F it, here ya go.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I can probably think of something about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I can probably think of something about it.



You could give away a carnation and keep the rose.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I wish I had a carnation, there may be some I can buy.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

befifgrg


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

It looks like we may get the blue glow wand as a collectible.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I wish I had a carnation, there may be some I can buy.



How about a word game with the carnation as a prize? I give you two hints and you try to guess it within 5 posts?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Seems interesting. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> ``



Are you on board for a short word game?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm just glad I did all the events and can relax. :]

Especially that there was no Animal Crossing related ones


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'm just glad I did all the events and can relax. :]
> 
> Especially that there was no Animal Crossing related ones



Do you play any AC games?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes, I've played all of them. If it's a designing your room one, I usually take forever to perfect and order everything. The pitfall one took me a while to get all the pitfalls I need and I was lazy.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yes, I've played all of them. If it's a designing your room one, I usually take forever to perfect and order everything. The pitfall one took me a while to get all the pitfalls I need and I was lazy.



I have at least 4 tricky pitfall seeds in the police station. I could have done something.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

maybe, but i'll probably pass


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yes, I've played all of them. If it's a designing your room one, I usually take forever to perfect and order everything. The pitfall one took me a while to get all the pitfalls I need and I was lazy.



On for a single player version of the word game?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)

Sleepy :c


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Just woke up


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

woke


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

lol Shayden made me a great picture of Terebi that I just added to the threads op.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Honey


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Feeling tired. . .


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

Because


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Life is


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

boring


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

Hard right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I'll still


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Work hard


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I just realized, I have 3 eggs. :0

I thought they would be more expensive. Well...one was from a giveaway so 2 eggs


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I just realized, I have 3 eggs. :0
> 
> I thought they would be more expensive. Well...one was from a giveaway so 2 eggs



I want that nightmare egg.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Good luck getting one, I think I saw one on sale? I'm not sure if it's taken yet.


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

I sold my nightmare egg to help me get the loveball but I really wish I didnt. I love the nightmare egg :|


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)

hi​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I need to change the tags here, hold on.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)

Added some of my own tags cx​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

This is the give us love ball and nightmare egg thread.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

:0


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

Lovin them tags!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I like that and number 3000. :]


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)

I’m suffering from chest pains when I breathe... pray I’m not dying xD​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I got that when I was in middle school. My doctor told me that I was too skinny. I was a skeleton back then so. . .


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wehee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

So...I sent a collectible to the wrong person. ;w;

Also, I think maybe no since it's cheating. hehehehe

Unless you carry a sticky note and people look at you weird.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

sgtbdxsjtrhd


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I changed one of the tags for someone who wants a windy collectible. ;]


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

gnkd.s


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Nightmare Egg, Love Ball are still on my radar to get.


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

Same. I'm also planning on having a collection of balloons with my Pokeball set


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm getting the cool feather which I may regret later but...I'm getting a red balloon anyway. Maybe I can work some trade when I'm tired?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

2 things I want to say.

For both potions, they upped them by 15 potions. Hehehe. :] The bloodshot potions are still gonna run out though.

Next is that I kinda want to see if I can sell more stuff that I bought from other people but. . .I can't bring myself to do that. :[


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Weee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Still no response yet on the swamp potion mix up


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Hehehe


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Get people eggs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EGGNOG!  Get that for the 3rd week!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

pizza


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I want one


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

yum


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

You should change the Original Post to say to just spam and talk about stuff. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I came up with a plan luckily. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

Since there are 10 cool feathers, I hope to get at least one. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I still have a few more message ideas. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 15, 2019)

==


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> ==



Eloquent


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

yo


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!



*Winner of the third week:*


CheryllACNL said:


> You should change the Original Post to say to just spam and talk about stuff. :3


2372-3032
This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!

Thanks again for sticking with us!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2019)

Muffy seems like someone who has been dedicated to the theater most of their life, like the older ladies from Coraline.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

:0

Also, yes. She looks like that.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 16, 2019)

Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...



bugger


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

Also forgot to mention that Cherry will get to pick and keep something from the Friday 13th shop that can be bought with my 13 Tokens.  Of course, I can wait for restocks if necessary.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

yippie cherry


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 16, 2019)

iiiiiiitttttt'''''sssssss weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek FOUR!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Jas (Dec 16, 2019)

!!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

Man Snowesque with the mad head start


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

hh


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Weeeee


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

wow


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

Well, I learned to now check member's name now when sending collectibles.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh, the Easter Egg has a different background than my nightmare egg and houses.


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

It does?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

I mean, I see a slight difference, I think.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Heee


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I mean, I see a slight difference, I think.



Have you decided on what you want with the 13 Tokens?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

1. Not really. Maybe wait it out for something 

Maybe an ancient candle or two shamrocks when it gets restocked or so.

2. I checked and the houses have a yellow background, the eggs are similar. Easter Egg is a little darker though


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

#zura for loveball 2020


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

Yay I cant wait


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

I like this new lineup uwu


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks really cool, those are two of my favorite eggs


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

Still looking for one more egg, the sakura egg. Not my _main priority_ but maybe later. (ooh, I would look for it during spring)


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 16, 2019)

Do you think snack cakes with chocolate would count well enough as chocolate cake. I'll post a link example as well

https://www.littledebbie.com/www/snackproducts/view/39/zebra-cakes

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.littledebbie.com/www/snackproducts/view/39/zebra-cakes


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Do you think snack cakes with chocolate would count well enough as chocolate cake. I'll post a link example as well
> 
> https://www.littledebbie.com/www/snackproducts/view/39/zebra-cakes



I'll see. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would say, sure! I guess it can fit.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 16, 2019)

Going off my judgment I would say yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> I'll see. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I would say, sure! I guess it can fit.



I just had a little chocolate cake. The event slipped my mind XD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of course my mom gives me mittens after I submitted :/


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

One thing I'm internally screaming is

1. I hope they release the tickets at either morning so I can buy one before I go to classes or after classes. 

2. I gotta do this paper.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

///


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## trinity. (Dec 17, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

And then there was two


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

⠀3


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

4.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

,/,/


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm glad they didn't distribute the tickets yet.


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Same cause I havent finished the scavanger hunt yet


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

Using past events, I think in a few hours.


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh no Im gonna miss out


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

:0

Yeah, I think so.

I got, 7am, 9pm and 7pm


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

I NEED THE ORANGE BALLOON! (And a choco cake too for extra TBT.)


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

Hehe. Hopefully you participated on all. 

Also, I decided to look for a sakura egg. I know they're not really sold as much so. . .


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok so just sent in a submission. I hope they count it :|


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Adding to it, what items do you have?


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Hopfully these count. I don't have anything like a toy hammer so I used a real one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

They accepted it!! Omg so happy!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

I really want that orange balloon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

I really want a cool feather. 

If I miss it somehow, an orange balloon then.


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Are you a feather fan?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

I would think so. I'm more eggs > feathers.  Also I don't really like the hot feather as much.


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

I really dont like feathers but hey, to each there own, right? Eggs are ok but it's usually hit or miss for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

I would love to get a hot feather since I already have a cook feather. It's weird that there were more hot feathers sold than cool, yet they dont seem to circulate around much.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

Feathers and eggs are both a (they're decent and nice.) I like houses and candies more.


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Candies are ok aswell being they're all generally the same. I can see why someone would like houses tho


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

When are the tickets coming out?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

They said on 12/17 or they predict so. So I think maybe later tonight.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

Noooooooo. Hopefully they all don't sell out when I'm asleep.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> *When will I get my tokens/tickets?*
> I will accept entries as they roll in, but you can expect to get your tokens around these times:
> - Dec 17th (mid week)
> - December 21st (end of week)
> Although we are at the mercy of Jeremy for actual distribution heh.


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Lol I'm just glad I made it in time


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

Cat is cute, uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

Ill just go sleep, spam me when they distributed the tickets.


----------



## Zura (Dec 18, 2019)

Probably about to head to bed myself tho 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been thinkin, what if I ran a weekly lotto alongside this thread? People would pay for tickets and that money would go towards a prize pool. It could be weekly like this thread and ran in unison.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 18, 2019)

Also, I've been somewhat curious why people post in the last post thread but not here. What does that thread have that this one doesn't?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

who knows


----------



## Zura (Dec 18, 2019)

Well, this one you actually win something for sh** posting. Idk just thinking too much into it.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

human mind weird


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

....


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 18, 2019)

head hurty, wanna cry—


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

water chug


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 18, 2019)

that’s gonna make me vomit )::

its another migraine from the few i’ve had this week and it sucks... ;-;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

i wonder what it's like to have those for days, only had two ever i think


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## trinity. (Dec 18, 2019)

.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

I have to go soon and stressing that they will distribute when I'm at school.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

Back now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 18, 2019)

``

- - - Post Merge - - -

tired


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 18, 2019)

Balloon making is exhausting


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

I saw. Nice work, I wish I can make some.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

....


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

It might be an end of the week distribution of tickets. :0


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi. :0


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm tired but I wanna say, maybe I want an orange than a cool feather. I'm starting to think more.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

2 more days then Im free,


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

the ticket distribution will happen in unison


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

,/.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

////


----------



## Zura (Dec 19, 2019)

Lol I want everyone of my balloons in my lineup


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

I really like the purple bunny balloon! The rest are amazing too!


----------



## Zura (Dec 19, 2019)

Yeah I like the purple as well 

Just finished my drummer collectible.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

*cough*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 19, 2019)

zzzzz... huh?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

One more day then I'm free.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 19, 2019)

freefalling!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

Also, I'm actually sick and probably will just be in my bed all weekend.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 20, 2019)

last post b4 bed see ya

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> Also, I'm actually sick and probably will just be in my bed all weekend.



So sorry to hear. I hope you still at least get the collectible you want

get well soon


----------



## Zura (Dec 20, 2019)

Im feeling like Im getting a little sick myself tbh. I hope we're all beter by the Holidays :|


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

,.....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)

So...I have to volunteer at my old middle school and its a minimum day. Finally~


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

][


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

yo-

on that note, distribution in my sleep incoming


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)

I hope they distribute when everyone is awake (not really possible). 

Australia, Asia - really early morning
America - afternoon
Western Europe - dinnertime
Eastern Europe - gotta go to sleep :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

having no semblance of a schedule works most times, luckily


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)

I forgot to play Pocket Camp in 3 days, whoops. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)

So, not confirmed but I think the tickets will go somewhat around 1pm PST (4pmEST) tomorrow since that's when the events are due.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

hope so lol, part of me is joking but also I wasn't expecting that first distribution at all


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 20, 2019)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)

I will sleep most likely


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I will sleep most likely



still want to play a game for the carnation, or a short riddle?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Tipper


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 21, 2019)

Hello.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

yo


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 21, 2019)

10 minutes :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

===


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

///


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

owo.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

Btw this week's winner gets my other 5 birthday tickets


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

cake


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

Just noticed I should have 15 but the staff didn't give me any for the shoebox part :|


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

aw dang, hope it's figured out


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Awwwww


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

I got a loveball!!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

post


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

yay zura


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Zura said:


> I got a loveball!!



Yay! What did you have to trade for it?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Yay! What did you have to trade for it?



With Miharu's help: 2 orange balloons + 4K TBT + Miharu's Zacian


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

btw 15 tickets now because I worked it out with the mods. All of that is going to today's winner


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

CHOCO CAKE


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

///


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

yo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

yo


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it snowing where anyone is?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

not lately, upstate got a nasty blizzard though
just really cold


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Gonna rain on Christmas


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

yep


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I see a fresh feather for sale and I just really want it but they're a bit too expensive for me to afford. :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Oof. Right now where I live, it is just a cold rain. It is almost IMPOSSIBLE to snow here.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I honestly want snow here, instead, rain


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I'll try to post more today


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah Cherry! Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I guess so.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

^^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

What should I do to make more TBT?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> What should I do to make more TBT?



Idk...I am wondering the same thing...

- - - Post Merge - - -

;-;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

It's more like I don't have that many collectibles to sell and the ones I have are low priced.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> It's more like I don't have that many collectibles to sell and the ones I have are low priced.



Oof. I only have common collectibles to sell, so I wouldn't get much TBT.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

T-T


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

T_T


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm making my snowman now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

v-v


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Mine is just puffballs and sticky notes as the face.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

==


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

T-T


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

T_T


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

v-v


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

T-T


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

why sad


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm not, lol. I am just putting a random face!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

ahh ic


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Submitted my snowman. :S


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

yay


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

My mind is way too lazy for lyrics however. :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Lol, imma go check it out!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

ahh the poofy things, i didn't have those sadly


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Omg that is way better than mine!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

o_o


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

O-o


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Going to the store. Brb


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

be safe


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Nevermind! We decided against it cause our road is horrible....
(We live on a dirt road)

- - - Post Merge - - -

._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm coooold!!!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Now I am sweating...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

dang i'm glad you stayed safe

pizza coma commence


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

^^


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

-.-


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

'-'


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I might rank these emojis. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

>_<


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Can you guys believe this thread has existed for around a month already?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

wow


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Dang! Look how many pages we have!

- - - Post Merge - - -

That means we get about 128 replies a day! Good job!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

when you have it set to max posts per-page


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Yas!

- - - Post Merge - - -

+_+


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

/\ - /\


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

i should pick up stardew again


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Hmmm...never played it before.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

might like it 
i've been wanting to play new leaf more lately, but i'd just be time traveling for stuff and i already play it a fair bit so i should play something else to not burn out


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

jkzgbsblhge


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

0.0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

_'_


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

art imitates life


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

,_,


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

"."


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

boop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

-_-


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

My houses are late so it's a bit hard to display them with tulips and eggs.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

~_~


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I will just feel bad if I don't display the lights though :/

Honestly, I'll just compromise and say that some stuff will go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, the tulips are gone.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

They look good!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

light are nice !


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Weeee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Also, none of the Christmas collectibles this year appeal to me so...I say, I can make a profit this week! I just wanna know, is the Yule Log a collectible with a big demand?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

it's my fav so far haha, but since it is christmas themed ppl likely won't use it all the time


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

blue glow wand is winter hehehehehe


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

it's more about the background, but true!
i'd be looking for sellers btw, but idk how much tinsel is going to be given out, plus the blue glow wand surprise collectible is still be be known


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I can't comprehend how much tinsel is given out so I would just buy a yule log and sell it. Hopefully it's a glow wand and if not, I can possibly use yule log funds for that.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

?-?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

up to the advent at this point -- just have to wait. can always improvise


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

*.*


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I know how to spend my tinsel. :0

*buys 50 winter mittens*


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

whoa, idk if one person should have those many rares ! ! !


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Lol. I might just to make some TBT...


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Never mind, I checked and it says the yule log is not giftable. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

thats always cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

sometimes they change it later in event, but it may stay like that, like how the gold candy was


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Awwww....


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

kind of a double edge sword unfortunately


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Yep...

- - - Post Merge - - -

','


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes, I'm willing to buy 50 winter mittens. Luckily they're not in a stock and are unlimited. If the staff does something then I will change my mind.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

dedicated cher


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm going for the community choice.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

I might go for the mystery item tho.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Yep, hopefully they don't run out by the time we know by Christmas Day.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

at this rate yule could be rarer since it's limited stock


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Tis confusion


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I liked everyone's entry, I would go for the mystery collectible actually.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

I hope it is kinda rare.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I hope so, it's 50 tinsel so it'll be a grand prize like the red balloon, potions or balloons.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Ya. I wonder how much it could be sold for in the Marketplace.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I don't know, I'm not a master at collectibles, I'd say 1K like all of the other prizes.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

^^


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

I has a question...
Is it just me, or do yall look at the people online section at the bottom of the forum?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Yep, I use that way too much.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Yay! I am not alone!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Weeeee


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

nope, not really
only time I'll really look is when there's a restock happening and i need to account for lag lol


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Emolga I sent you a friend request!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I guess the zura for loveball 2020 tag is done now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

yessim


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Emolga I sent you a friend request!



Added!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I guess the zura for loveball 2020 tag is done now.



Yep isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

~.~​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

*OOF*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

^^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I hope I get something from the raffle. :0


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

/\ _ /\​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Most of the items I'll probably sell however for profits. :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

I agree.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Then there's some that vary in value like a pinwheel or pokeball to an ancient candle. :0


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

I really want any type of glow wand or any type of pokemon collectible.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

Hiii <3​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Hiii <3​



:3

- - - Post Merge - - -



animeshadowpanda said:


> I really want any type of glow wand or any type of pokemon collectible.



I want a house or possibly a glow wand


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Hiii <3​



Hi!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cheryll, you are so easy to talk to btw!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Snowesque, so are you!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi everyone aaa~

How’s everyones evening going? ​


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Hi everyone aaa~
> 
> How?s everyones evening going? ​



Mine is great! Thanks for asking.
How about yours?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Mine is great! Thanks for asking.
> How about yours?



Mine is going alright! Christmas is coming up so there’s not much to be sad about (in my opinion)!​


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

That's the truth!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

oh ty panda, same to you  got distracted by time traveling
also mimi, you feeling better?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> oh ty panda, same to you  got distracted by time traveling
> also mimi, you feeling better?



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am going to be playing acnl, so I apologize if I don't reply.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

haha same, this bopper rng getting me rn


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

*I have made a milestone!
This is my first time having over 100 Posts!
Also, this is the first time I have had 200 TBT!
I am screaming with joy rn!*​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

woo! here's hoping to more bells


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am going to try to make 8 more bells, and then I am going to donate them to Zura's generous giveaway fund!

Meaning I am going to donate 50 TBT!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

that reminds me, wonder what the advent reward for tonight is


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Is that ok, Zura?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

and dang that's nice of you panda


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> and dang that's nice of you panda



Why thank you!
I am just super happy I reached two milestones in 2 days!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

anyhow since zura might be busy; i think it says all in the op what you've to do!
ik you have to say in the dono that it's for the giveaway at least


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Lol!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Accepted! Thanks mate  I'll donate 150TBT myself


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> oh ty panda, same to you  got distracted by time traveling
> also mimi, you feeling better?



I?m feeling tons better! Thank you


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

and that's great, was worried about you


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and that's great, was worried about you



All is good now, Snow! I was worried about me, too xD My head hurt so bad, I was afraid that it would last forever ;w;


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> that reminds me, wonder what the advent reward for tonight is



Winner of tonights raffle will receive 100TBT plus whatever they want with my 15 birthday tickets


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

oh i meant the balloon event advent calendar, but ty for the reminder zura


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

They said tinsel, TBT a balloon token or something special - Justin.


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Oops misread that lol


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

mhm -- im hoping for a snowflake raffle ticket or a candy cane like last year  as the special things


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

Can’t stop boppin to K-Pop right now xD​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

np zura haha, your helps always appreciated


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Zura said:


> Accepted! Thanks mate  I'll donate 150TBT myself



Oof. I'm going to bed now, so I will make some more TBT, and then I will donate it!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

I gotta eat, see you soon in an hour or so. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

zZZzZZzzzzZZZ


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Oof. I'm going to bed now, so I will make some more TBT, and then I will donate it!



That works as well  Thanks for deciding to donate and gn


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)

Zura said:


> That works as well  Thanks for deciding to donate and gn



Do you want to give away the carnation? No one wanted to solve my riddle?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

wooloo


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you want to give away the carnation? No one wanted to solve my riddle?



What's the riddle? I suck at riddles but I can try


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

janu


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)

Zura said:


> What's the riddle? I suck at riddles but I can try



If you've got it, you want to share it.
If you share it you haven't got it.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

not time


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> not time



Correct, it isn't.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

dam Im stupid  time makes sense, too bad it's not that lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)

Zura said:


> dam Im stupid  time makes sense, too bad it's not that lol



I gave you the answer in the spring sakura message a while ago.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

secret


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I gave you the answer in the spring sakura message a while ago.



Oh that must of been the one Gintoki won. 

Wait is it secret like Snowesque said?! That also makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> secret



Yep you win. Want a message on the flower?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2019)

whatever zura would like; i'd like to give it to them.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 22, 2019)

Zura said:


> Oh that must of been the one Gintoki won.
> 
> Wait is it secret like Snowesque said?! That also makes a whole lot of sense.



I thought I wrote secret in there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got that from Henson, Neil Gaiman movie no one talks about.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 23, 2019)

I love the holidays~​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

and i love this yule log


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 23, 2019)

Me too, Snow xD 

The Yule Log is so cute!!​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

also dang, whoever made the surprise collectible can get both - lucky stuff


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 23, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> also dang, whoever made the surprise collectible can get both - lucky stuff



True... I don’t know which one I’m going to want.. D:


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

lowkey doomed myself making mine purple probably haha, oh well, i enjoyed making it
pixel stuff is fun


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm back


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

skol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 23, 2019)

Hewwo Cheryll~​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

abababababa

- - - Post Merge - - -

a balloon token  -- sleep time


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

Yay, a balloon token


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 23, 2019)

Yipee! A Balloon Token~​


----------



## Zura (Dec 23, 2019)

Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





animeshadowpanda said:


> Why thank you!
> I am just super happy I reached two milestones in 2 days!


*Winner of the fourth week:*

3033-3490
This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~

Thanks again for sticking with us!

- - - Post Merge - - -

5th Week is now on!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 23, 2019)

Five!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

g.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 23, 2019)

I think it's funny that animeshadowpanda post won right after talking about saving up 80TBT to donate xD


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

yay pandaaaaa


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Yay! I win! Lol the irony.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll take a blue hybrid rose!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

^.^


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

-.-


----------



## Zura (Dec 23, 2019)

Congrats panda


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Thank you so much, Zura!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Right now I am in the hospital parking lot playing ACNL.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

hospitals


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am homeeeee!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Hi



Hi there!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Question to everyone who sees this!*
What is your FAVORITE song?
Who is the ARTIST who sings your favorite song?​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

hollaholla


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey, Snow. Are you selling IGB by any chance?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

nah i don't have that either lol


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> nah i don't have that either lol



Lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

So how is everyone's day going?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

sleepy


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

I am full.
I just ate lol


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

^_^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

=)


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

I haven't been posting much since I was in bed and dying. 

I was just checking the activity stream when I was in bed and yep.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Why are you dying?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

Sick and it's raining outside.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Oof. Just...oof.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

Anyways, I'm going to do something. 

See you in an hour or so


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

See ya then!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

?w?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

Did all of the events. 

Now just have to wait for the advent calender and buy a ticket every day.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

ditto


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

^=^


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Who likes my new and improved LiNeUp!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

It's really nice.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> It's really nice.



Thank you!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

I have some ideas for mine, the lights are ticket are in the way though.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Oof, sameeeee!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

May add the cool feather later.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

^'^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

Our discord chat has been pretty quiet.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Our discord chat has been pretty quiet.



I know.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

My iPad won't download Discord.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

:'(


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

~.~


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

*.*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

T-T
No one is buying from my shop.
T-T​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

*NVM!
Someone just bought stuff!*​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Waiting for the advent calendar


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

yepper


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

:3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Kinda thinking to sell my cool feather, maybe


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

:]


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

If we have 3 more events next week, what are the leftover balloon tokens for?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

nothing as of yet, just leniency if you can't participate in everything


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 24, 2019)

Good afternoon everyone~

Finished decorating my tree a few minutes ago uwu​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 24, 2019)

Hiya Cheryll~ ​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

yo mimi and cool !
I added a ribbon to mine today since I had extra


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi Snow!! 

I added the mini ribbons on the branches, it adds a nice touch to the tree c:

Then, I have my vintage Strawberry Shortcake ornament. I think she’s so cute... ughhh xD​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

ahh bet that looks cool 
big agree on the ribbon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

I have another purple member.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

woooo


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

I <3 baking!
I have been helping cook all day.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

happy for you, cooking is a great skill !


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

^.^


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 24, 2019)

Post

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy Toy Day


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy Toy Day!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

ditto


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

-.-


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

._.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*ʘ‿ʘ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*(◠‿◠)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

==


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​
*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​
*ʘ‿ʘ*​
*(◠‿◠)*​
*ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

==


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*ʘ‿ʘ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*(◠‿◠)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ*​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​
*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​
*ʘ‿ʘ*​
*(◠‿◠)*​
*ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ*​

- - - Post Merge - - -

*cricket chirp*


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*ʘ‿ʘ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*(◠‿◠)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Went to the doctor. UwU


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

Oooh how'd it go?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​
*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​
*ʘ‿ʘ*​
*(◠‿◠)*​
*ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

i keep wondering what the new collectible will be


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

Ya...

No one is replying to my item transfer thread...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

⠀⠀


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*ʘ‿ʘ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*(◠‿◠)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​
*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​
*ʘ‿ʘ*​
*(◠‿◠)*​
*ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*٩(^ᴗ^)۶*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

*┑(￣▽￣)┍*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

Imma go to bed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Merry Christmas everyone! <3


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Bye~


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

you too, panda


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Wait until everyone wakes up to those messages.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Advent calendar better be candy cane 2019 collectible


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

that'd be cool, maybe more towards the end though


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Probably, I want a nice Christmas present. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 25, 2019)

post

before sleep XD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

sleep good


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 25, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> ``



Still looking for cooking channels?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

I may have rare fish and bugs in pocket camp.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Still looking for cooking channels?



yep! you might like "foodwishes" on YouTube. i have made a lot of their things


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I may have rare fish and bugs in pocket camp.



Like what? I might be interested if you're selling from your market box.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

==


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

I just have
1 tuna
3 Achilles Surgeonfish
3 gar
2 Emperor Butterfly
3 Banded Dragonfly
2 Raja Brooke Buttrfly


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Oh, ok. I'm not really interested sorry. Can we be friends on pocket camp though?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Sure, I just caught a king olive flounder right now


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

That's cool! My ID is: 9714-5746-384


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

==


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

OMG! I just got a Switch Lite for Christmas! I am so freaking happyyyyyyy!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

ah nice panda


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

25 Tinsel - Sparkling Snowy Sidekick
25 Tinsel - Christmas Carol Merry Libs
9 Tinsel - 12/22 Advent Calendar

Pretty much 

- - - Post Merge - - -

18 Tinsel - 7 Days of Collectibles (at least 4 tickets bought!)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Hoping the raffle gives me a dark blue house or yellow house.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

popper hopes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Starting to rain where I live.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

I like the new collectibles. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

ikr, so pretty


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

:/ I'm getting the snow bunny. A lot of people seem to love the aurora screen.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

tbh idk what i'm getting yet, likely what's bought least as that'll be the rarest when they become tradable


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

I still have a chance on a dark blue house or yellow house on the raffle.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes, I did respond on discord. 

Gotta prep for the yellow house hunt now. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

I am going to update my Lenny Faces for today!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Came up with a list of what people wanted.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

I don't have good feelings about getting a yellow house now. :0


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

:[


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

1. Not many in stock
2. 10K+ bells in terms so. :/

That's the only expensive one I really want so having that means I can have other ones not the same price.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

:[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

*(˘ω˘)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

I like this ticket color.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 25, 2019)

Did I do the new candy cane right?


----------



## Zura (Dec 25, 2019)

You mean the blue 2019 one? Yeah


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 25, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 26, 2019)

Zura said:


> You mean the blue 2019 one? Yeah



Yep got it now. Guess the last one was a lighter blue.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2019)

Hiiii


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

yooo mimi

and isn't it purple, my eyes aren't the best so


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 26, 2019)

Good evening. My eyes have been bugging me lately, more so when I look at screens, so hard for me to tell.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2019)

How is everyone doing this evening?? :3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

that's fair -- i keep forgetting to get something for blue light to help with it

and tired and hungry lol, need food but everywhere is closed

- - - Post Merge - - -

you mimi?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

.......


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

2.1K bells now :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

yep


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(˘ω˘)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

Deciding what collectibles I want besides the houses. :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

The Pok?balls look nice. Or the Eggs.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

Yep, pokeballs are really expensive to me. :3

Probably should start with the cheaper eggs.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

Severely wanting to win something. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

==


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

(シ)


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​
*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​
*\ (•◡•) /*​
*	(˘ω˘)*​
*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

(ツ)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

Raffle, please don't fail me.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

You're the top poster now.


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi

30 - 1:30 minutes from the raffle :[


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 26, 2019)

Post


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Dec 26, 2019)

Cherry isn't top poster anymore 

Btw I got nm egg and loveball now  onwards towards red orange blue and green balloons!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

I like the blue balloon but can't afford one (probably)


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> Cherry isn't top poster anymore



Who is the new top poster?


----------



## Zura (Dec 26, 2019)

Snoweque I believe


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

By 50 posts, I have 1211, they have 1257


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

ah cool


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Congrats, Snow!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

ty c:

looking forward to the raffle today~


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

I will fail this raffle since I feel like 1/100+ is a bad probability for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

See?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

I feel the same way, Cheryll.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

Welp, have any spare collectibles I can buy? Trying to increase my inventory soon. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

nadda


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm donating 100TBT right now.


----------



## Zura (Dec 26, 2019)

Thank you for donating! Everything has been updated


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Ok!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

Looking at some threads but can't really find something people will buy from me. :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Are you excepting collectible donations too?


----------



## Zura (Dec 26, 2019)

Usually, collectible donations are done in the form of giveaways. If you'd like to create your own giveaway here, then I'd be more than happy to host it for you


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

I'll see if anyone will want in in the Marketplace.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Actually, would you like to host my Tasty Cake Giveaway?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

I probably can't.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

:'[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

ah cool panda, ty c:


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Good night, everyone!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2019)

nice panda c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Is it New Year’s yet xD​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

i wish lol, i want to see the rest of the event


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I took a nap and this much happened in the TBT marketplace.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm too nervous to ask for this pumpkin cupcake that someone asked for already,


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Yay, I can buy a Christmas candy and a snow bunny now,


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Plan
1 Snow Bunny
A bunch of cherries. 

Coal is barely sold and bought and it's 200 so I would sell cherries for 100 each.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

7 cherries and 1 winter mitten.

I can possibly get a few hundred TBT, maybe.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

RIP my internet is slow for now. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 27, 2019)

Cant wait to get myself that red balloon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I can't wait to sell that red balloon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

Zura said:


> Cant wait to get myself that red balloon



SAME OMG I'M SO HYPEEEE


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm thinking of selling my cool feather.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

It's funny cause back during the 2017 Fair I bought a cool feather, and then I sold it, and then I bought another one. The only thing keeping me from selling my current one is the fact that it reminds me of the 2017 fair and that was prob the best forum event ive ever participated in so it reminds me of good times 

But I can also get like 1k tbt out of it xhsiebegdys


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh no, raffle. :[

Also, maybe I might have second thoughts. 
I barely see one sold recently so maybe not.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

I know I am not going to win, lol!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I really want to win but I know that it's impossible for me.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

OMG OMG OMGGGGGG!!! I WONNNNN! I am crying: a STAR GLOW WAND!?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

i read heart, me confused lol anyway so many rares this time, dang


----------



## Zura (Dec 27, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> OMG OMG OMGGGGGG!!! I WONNNNN! I am crying: a STAR GLOW WAND!?


That's insane! Congratz!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Welp, 1 more day and I'm sure the rules of probability hate me. ;(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

It's okay, I've literally never won a drawing in my entire life. Idek why I bother lol


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Good luck, though!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 27, 2019)

bloop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I just want to win anything, please. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 27, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I just want to win anything, please. ;w;



yeah TAT


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Well...maybe not a cherry or spring sakura. >:3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 27, 2019)

yeah i want black feather dam it


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Chances are slim and slimmer for me.


----------



## Zura (Dec 27, 2019)

Got an orange balloon again and ill be getting a blue tomorrow


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 27, 2019)

bloop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Keeping track of my shop now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 27, 2019)

bleep


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Well that took forever writing a transaction list for my shop. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

:]

- - - Post Merge - - -

9:45am TINSEL PLEASE


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

So...I was gonna put a world map with collectibles that match with each country but it sounds too racist. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

how does that even work lol


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know it's hard to see


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

ah got it


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

my least favorite house is the yellow house so i don't need it


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

hard to pick a fav, i see them only as a set really. maybe light blue or yellow
i like that yellows a bit smaller


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Telling myself that just makes me want it more

Reality, my least favorite is none really.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

well they are pretty cute! i feel like our time to get them may be limited to get them since NH


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I just can't wait to see possible events here. 

I kinda want to see Easter 2020.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

yep, i still enjoy it even though the lag is a lot haha
reminds me i still need to get a pastel disco


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Was it like the strange doll lag?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

oh i mean during easter last year, since there's a lot of people opening a lot of new pages at once it makes a big lag. i wasn't around for the original strange doll stock to tell

there was also a lot of banner animations too which made it lethal haha


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Hiiii everyone~


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Pretty much like that, tons of people refreshing the pages. 80 members were on.




I might keep it at this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seona said:


> Hiiii everyone~



Hi~ :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

yoo mimi, cool new username c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you, Snow!! I love it a lot xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Yule log is bullied and aurora lights are the most demand though both that and snow bunny have the same demand. It would be rare for someone to have 6 aurora lights in their lineup.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

again like i have no idea lol. i'm leaning more towards log or bunny though cause they look better as singles (for me). i have no other night sky backgrounds to match aurora with. stock still a factor for me too


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Unlikely for someone to own multiples of the aurora collectible :0

Yeah, I'll probably keep it as a single collectible.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Aaaa! Cheryll check your PMs :3


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

*cough cough*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

and we still don't know the final tinsel too (technically), though i guess it won't effect it much since they're unique


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

I heard the final tinsel count was going to be 86 :0!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Correct. I will be that smart kid that no one likes.



Spoiler: all combinations



lol not yet


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

ahh ty mimi, might of missed it in a mod post somewhere while i was half asleep lol
the time is nigh to buy luckily, i've been pondering the choice and i don't want to anymore haha


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 27, 2019)

5 5 5 5 5
5 5 5 5 5
5 5 5 5 5
5 5 5 5 5
5 5 5 5 5


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Spoiler: All Combinations



Jingle is excluded since no one wants him
1 Main Collectible, 1 Christmas Candy
1 Main Collectible, 2 Coal
1 Main Collectible, 7 Cherries, 1 Winter Mitten
1 Main Collectible, 1 Coal, 3 Cherries, 3 Winter Mitten
1 Main Collectible, 36 Winter Mittens
86 Winter Mittens
17 Cherries, 1 Winter Mitten
4 Coal, 2 Cherries, 4 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 2 Cherries, 4 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Gold Candies
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherry, 2 Winter Mittens



Here ya go


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Dance body to booooody~ xD​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Ugh, I forgot more combinations. Hold on.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Sunny side up xD​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm feeling Psycho now.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

poor jingle !


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'm feeling Psycho now.



DUDE THAT MUSIC VIDEO SLAPPED. YOU CANT TELL ME OTHERWISE XD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

TBT, I trust you it fits against the rules. :0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR8Mrt1IpXg


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Spoiler: a rant



JINGLE IS 20 WHY DO MATH WORK LIKE THIS!!!!1!111!!!1!



Seriously though, 20 does not work with the numbers 86. :[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

big think


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

86
43
1

50 + 36 = 86

Welp. These are the only numbers that work. It's a bit difficult working with others. (cough cherry)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

wow


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m sleepy...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

me 2, only cause i ate though


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Spoiler: All Combinations



Jingle is excluded since no one wants him
1 Main Collectible, 1 Christmas Candy
1 Main Collectible, 2 Coal
1 Main Collectible, 7 Cherries, 1 Winter Mitten
1 Main Collectible, 1 Coal, 3 Cherries, 3 Winter Mitten
1 Main Collectible, 36 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Jingle, 16 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Jingle, 3 Cherries, 1 Winter Mitten
86 Winter Mittens
17 Cherries, 1 Winter Mitten
4 Coal, 2 Cherries, 4 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 2 Cherries, 4 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 14 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Gold Candies
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherry, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 2 Coal, 1 Cherry, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 8 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 43 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 4 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 23 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 6 Cherries
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherries, 25 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 2 Cherries, 20 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 3 Cherries, 15 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 4 Cherries, 10 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 5 Cherries, 5 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 30 Winter Mittens
2 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 3 Winter Mittens
2 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 2 Cherries
2 Jingle, 2 Coal, 2 Cherries
3 Jingle, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry, 3 Winter Mittens
4 Jingle, 1 Cherry, 1 Winter Mitten
4 Jingle, 6 Winter Mittens



Update but I have more combinations HAHHAHA


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Milkshake, milkshake!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

wow


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Dead inside after writing that but not every combination has been unlocked.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

1 Christmas Gold Candy, 8 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens1 Christmas Gold Candy, 8 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens1 Christmas Gold Candy, 8 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens1 Christmas Gold Candy, 8 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens1 Christmas Gold Candy, 8 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens

My mind basically


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

wonter mottens


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

My mind is going through 2nd grade now.

So 8, then add 5 to get 13. That's all you need to know because, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I think I'm almost done.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Flower wand is my favorite of wands then heart then star then the moon.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

star > heart > flower


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Getting the heart seems hard since that seems like everyone's favorite collectible so they're holding onto it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Heart Wand best wand cx


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Spoiler: All Combinations



1 Main Collectible, 1 Christmas Candy
1 Main Collectible, 2 Coal
1 Main Collectible, 7 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Coal, 3 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 8 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry, 13 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 36 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Jingle, 16 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Jingle, 3 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Jingle, 2 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
1 Main Collectible, 1 Jingle, 1 Cherry, 11 Winter Mittens
86 Winter Mittens
17 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
16 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
15 Cherries, 11 Winter Mittens
14 Cherries, 16 Winter Mittens
13 Cherries, 21 Winter Mittens
12 Cherries, 26 Winter Mittens
11 Cherries, 31 Winter Mittens
10 Cherries, 36 Winter Mittens
9 Cherries, 41 Winter Mittens
8 Cherries, 46 Winter Mittens
7 Cherries, 51 Winter Mittens
6 Cherries, 56 Winter Mittens
5 Cherries, 61 Winter Mittens
4 Cherries, 66 Winter Mittens
3 Cherries, 71 Winter Mittens
2 Cherries, 76 Winter Mittens
1 Cherry, 81 Winter Mittens
4 Coal, 2 Cherries, 4 Winter Mittens
4 Coal, 1 Cherry, 9 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 2 Cherries, 4 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 1 Cherry, 8 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 14 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Gold Candies
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherry, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 2 Coal, 1 Cherry, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 5 Cherries
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 4 Cherries, 5 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 3 Cherries, 10 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 15 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 1 Cherries, 20 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 25 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 8 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 7 Cherries, 8 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 6 Cherries, 13 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 5 Cherries, 18 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 4 Cherries, 23 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 3 Cherries, 28 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 2 Cherries, 33 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Cherry, 38 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 43 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 4 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 23 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 6 Cherries
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherry, 25 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 2 Cherries, 20 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 3 Cherries, 15 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 4 Cherries, 10 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 5 Cherries, 5 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 30 Winter Mittens
2 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 3 Winter Mittens
2 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 2 Cherries
2 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherry, 5 Winter Mittens
2 Jingle, 2 Coal, 2 Cherries
3 Jingle, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry, 3 Winter Mittens
4 Jingle, 1 Cherry, 1 Winter Mitten
4 Jingle, 6 Winter Mittens



- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, that's not all


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

stars shape cooler 2 me than heart, idk


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Fallin ‘ in n’ out, fallin’ in n’ out~​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Still finding more combinations of collectibles, oh no


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Love is the way! Love is the way xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Spoiler: I continued this because I'm michyeosseo (crazy in Korean)



1 Balloon or Feather, 1 Blue Rose
1 Balloon or Feather, 1 Pink Cosmos
1 Balloon or Feather, 1 Chocolate Cake
1 Balloon or Feather, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Balloon or Feather, 5 Cake
3 Blue Roses
2 Blue Roses, 1 Pink Cosmos
2 Blue Roses, 1 Chocolate Cake
2 Blue Roses, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
3 Pink Cosmos
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Blue Rose
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Chocolate Cake
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
3 Chocolate Cakes
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Blue Rose
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Pink Cosmos
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
4 Isabelle, 1 Cake



Nowhere near done.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

This fanfic I’m writing is going to be the death of meeeeee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm confused on that since my mind is also dead


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

I just need one more person who likes BTS and would be interested in being in it, so I can start writing ittttt utifvjffjdvvdvvndvndv xD


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Spoiler: I continued this because I'm michyeosseo (crazy in Korean)



1 Balloon or Feather, 1 Blue Rose
1 Balloon or Feather, 1 Pink Cosmos
1 Balloon or Feather, 1 Chocolate Cake
1 Balloon or Feather, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Balloon or Feather, 5 Cake
3 Blue Roses
2 Blue Roses, 1 Pink Cosmos
2 Blue Roses, 1 Chocolate Cake
2 Blue Roses, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Blue Rose, 2 Pink Cosmos
1 Blue Rose, 2 Chocolate Cake
1 Blue Rose, 3 Isabelle
1 Blue Rose, 2 Isabelle, 3 Cakes
1 Blue Rose, 1 Isabelle, 6 Cakes
1 Blue Rose, 1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Blue Rose, 1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Blue Rose, 10 Cakes
3 Pink Cosmos
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Blue Rose
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Chocolate Cake
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Pink Cosmos, 2 Pink Cosmos
1 Pink Cosmos, 2 Chocolate Cake
1 Pink Cosmos, 3 Isabelle
1 Pink Cosmos, 2 Isabelle, 3 Cakes
1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 6 Cakes
1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Blue Rose, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Pink Cosmos, 10 Cakes
3 Chocolate Cakes
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Blue Rose
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Pink Cosmos
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Chocolate Cake, 2 Pink Cosmos
1 Chocolate Cake, 2 Chocolate Cake
1 Chocolate Cake, 3 Isabelle
1 Chocolate Cake, 2 Isabelle, 3 Cakes
1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Isabelle, 6 Cakes
1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Blue Rose, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Chocolate Cakes, 10 Cakes
4 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Blue Rose, 1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Chocolate Cake


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

I actually posted the TBT birthday combinations on the thread. Hugh, now working the Friday 13th one.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh gosh, you can add a 13 token + 13 token + 6 + 6.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Yaaaaawn... I might head off to bed soon ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2019)

I just ate some cookies!!! Eeeeeeee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I got Twice's touchdown stuck in my head


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2019)

I’ve got Psycho by Red Velvet stuck in my head xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

지금부터 나는 Psycho only for  밤이.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2019)

Sleeeeeeep timeeeeee soooon xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Sleeptime is in a few hours for me. 

I wish I had the confidence to teach Korean


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I learned how to type more in Discord

*text* = italics
**text** = bold
~~text~~ = strikethrough


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

these onions are taking so long to caramelize e.e


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

```I learned more discord facts```

||cool||


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

if you experiment with the coding you can remove messages and other cool stuff when you're a mod
really weird that's not a feature already


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

*also silently waiting for advent calendar and hoping that we get enough tinsel*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

exactly haha


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

At least 7 more tinsel so I can buy a Christmas gold candy and not 7 cherries.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

thought u passed out mimi lol


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Meh, I feel educating.
ㅎㅅㅎ
하늘 = sky
위 = above
로 = particle that means movement


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm glad people didn't comment _that much_ on my combinations post on the Red Balloon thread.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

tbf they might be sleeping


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Probably, it's 10pm and I'm dying inside waiting for the advent calendar. :/ I could be doing something important this winter break.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

i'm just cooking this food rn, so just relaxin


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 28, 2019)

What do the tickets do?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Just a raffle to win a rare collectible (except cherries and candles) 

Tomorrow is the last day though


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 28, 2019)

Post


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Still waiting sadly for the calendar.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## lsabella (Dec 28, 2019)

im hungry


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I really like the dark blue house, I think my 3rd favorite so getting one would be a nice gift. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lsabella said:


> im hungry



My mood every 4am.


----------



## lsabella (Dec 28, 2019)

the only things i have eaten today is an apple and like 50 chick fil a mints


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I think I skipped lunch and ate a ton of snacks. 

1. Pink, 2. Teal, 3. Dark Blue, 4. Mori, 5. Cyan, 6. Yellow. It's hard when 3 are a blue of some kind. >_>


----------



## lsabella (Dec 28, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I really like the dark blue house, I think my 3rd favorite so getting one would be a nice gift.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i bet you’ll get it in 2 weeks max


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

dream up


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Help, an administrator liked my post, I'm scared. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

yeet the tinsel dream


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

It's almost 100TBT. *faints*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Too scared to ask on an actual thread, will you let me buy 36 winter mittens? If I can't buy 86, I might as well.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

tbh i don't even know what ask for winter mittens haha


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I feel like I might buy a ton of cherries. 7 cherries for me then a few mittens.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

how about for 180 if no one else replies when distributed 
1 tinsel = 5 bells


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh, that plan was for me. I'll wait for other people to buy it as they probably need it. I'll probably sell them anyway so it's a waste.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

yeah that's fair, that's why i'll leave it open for now.
also because winter mittens are usually given away, so i feel bad asking for something


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

a jam


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Tinsel soon.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 28, 2019)

@michealsmells created this cartoon avatar redo of my sweet sweet Jazzy


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

i set an alarm an it ain't out oxo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Felt an earthquake.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

fun


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I'll try to afford a sakura egg or fresh feather now, hopefully.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Last day of raffle, I'm really stressing.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

eh


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 28, 2019)

Post


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

*so many last minute entries*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

ppl just get busy, the holidays after all


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Yep. :]

Half an hour more, I can't wait.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I need the snow bunny, maybe I'll have a New Year's timestamp.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

*sends 1 TBT to you*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Silently waiting for the tinsels.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

was mementos a hidden currency before? can't remember


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't know.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 28, 2019)

post


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Dog is cute -w-


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

this event slappin hard


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm buying 60 wand raffle tickets. heheh


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

i thought i would too, but i decided the firework, and then the rest in half on both raffles


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 28, 2019)

post


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

popper acquired, phewww


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Looking for offers on my Dreamy Popper!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

gl selling, lots of ppl looking rn


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

by the skin of my teeth i managed to get everything new this event 
could use a wand set though too


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I want a wand set, I just wish there were more winners than one.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

ikr, i wish they did 3-4


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I know a few other people who are spending all of their 60 mementos on that.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 28, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> by the skin of my teeth i managed to get everything new this event
> could use a wand set though too



I got 4 winter mittens and a cherry.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice! I'm getting the coal, cherries and mittens.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I got 4 winter mittens and a cherry.



now you're exactly four times cooler


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

I got 2 offers on my popper so far.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

nice ! hope you make a nice profit


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> nice ! hope you make a nice profit



Thank you!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

tbh i got really lucky with mine, had just enough


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 28, 2019)

post


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 28, 2019)

post


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I wonder how I'll get a party popper to trade. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

using tham there ticckats


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

36 tinsel but not yet. >:3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

--


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> 36 tinsel but not yet. >:3



Did you do it?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

Wow, the tinsel is out!


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

I guess this week raffle gets my other 36?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

:/


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Have you decided on what you want with the bad luck charms?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

looks like log's the choice. i'll give it more time before i go to sleep i guess


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> looks like log's the choice. i'll give it more time before i go to sleep i guess



Yeah, agreed. I acted too fast


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

aurora will probably equal out with demand, so need not worry!
we can't tell if they'll even be rare really yet.


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

No but I actually want a yule log lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't recall earning 18 tinsel.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

Zura said:


> No but I actually want a yule log lol



yes, but i mean if you were to trade it for a yule down the line, it may be equal or in your benefit

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't recall earning 18 tinsel.



if you look in your credits page it'll tell you how you got it


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Yeah but that's a year from now


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

Just the options  collectibles are a long haul


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## lsabella (Dec 29, 2019)

Heck

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just had like 3 cups of root beer and some takis im sooo full


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

ooo that sounds nice, i haven't had takis but it looks good in the store


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

I think I'm gonna make a good profit for my popper.


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I think I'm gonna make a good profit for my popper.



Anything is a profit considering you're not buying one for TBT


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

True.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

Perfection


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

its pretty messed up


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

Really loud guy letting his dog poop in my driveway. >:[


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

garbo world


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

My parents have a front lawn that's just grass, just go there. >:/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

:}

I'm using this one more.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

Spoiler: open this for a long list I'm not even done! :(



1 Dreamy Egg
6 Tortimer
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Party Popper
2 Tortimer, 40 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 39 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 38 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 37 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 36 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 35 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 35 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 36 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 37 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 38 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 39 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 40 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 29, 2019)

post


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

Kinda happy on my lineup. ;]

I'm waiting for a New Year's bunny because why not.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

sounds like a plan

anyhow happy with my log choice


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

If I can get the teal house and sakura egg switched, I would be more happy.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

why the switch, cause the letters?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

Kinda like that. I also want all the eggs to touch each other like a tetris piece.

ㅁㅁ
__ㅁㅁ

Like that.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

ooh i see, gl


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Zura (Dec 30, 2019)

Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...



I'm glad I got home from work in time for the raffle 



CheryllACNL said:


> I don't have good feelings about getting a yellow house now. :0


*Winner of the fifth week:*

3491-4178
This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~

Thanks again for sticking with us!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

yay


----------



## Cash (Dec 30, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi.

also 6 weeks, yeesh


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Zura said:


> whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~



owo


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 30, 2019)

oh my gosh it's week 6 already


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2019)

Modem works again.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

woo


----------



## Zura (Dec 30, 2019)

Yep so make sure to choose something before the event ends  I don't mind if you decide to sell them afterwards


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

me tired


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

I feel tired. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

My 300 word essay is a bunch of random things I totally did not look up.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Then again, 3 of mine are really similar. Something about being not lazy and doing more in my life.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

I like these tags.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Can't open this bottle. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

swol


----------



## Zura (Dec 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I like these tags.



Same


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

*essays are the best!*

Finished mine but drawing my picture. You probably don't want to see it.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Not done yet.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

art


----------



## Zura (Dec 30, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> View attachment 230242
> 
> Not done yet.



Tom nook?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Would draw him if I didn't suck. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Finally submitted, 2/3 events done.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

woowoo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

I *could* be cheap and take a picture of my 3DS and say, "I wAnNa rEmEmBeR mEmOrIeS oN 2020S"


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2019)

sleep


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 31, 2019)

I have a couple of cursed TBT images here.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 31, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I have a couple of cursed TBT images here.



Like what?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 31, 2019)

Katie is in my town!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Help


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

replied to you


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

so i took a nap and regret it haha


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 31, 2019)

I regret falling on the floor a few nights ago OTL 

That honestly really hurt...


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

how'd that happen


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 31, 2019)

Wellllll... I tripped over a rug. And then I fell REALLY hard on the tiled flooring... it hurt— and my body has suffered the consequences... ;-;​


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

darn that's spooky, hope you're getting better !


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 31, 2019)

I literally spent 10 minutes before figuring out that collectibles have to be in their time zone to match with their lineups.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 31, 2019)

Balloons soon.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Balloons soon.



When?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 31, 2019)

Next weekend. :0

I may sell my red balloon.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Next weekend. :0
> 
> I may sell my red balloon.



I thought you meant they were doing an earlier batch.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm just dying waiting for one


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 31, 2019)

3 and a half more hours. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

[SIZE=0.5]Hello[/SIZE]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind. :[


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

1 1/2 more hours. I may turn on the news soon just because. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

3 more minutes!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

I can finally sleep~ Good night soon.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

l8ter


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

Never mind, staying a little longer. ;]


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

?\_(ツ)_/?

Saving this since I can't type this for some reason. :/


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

I con niver tip becaz ium doomb


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

noh mee


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

na sowwi iz mee


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

I guess I like writing messages on collectibles?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2020)

Yo, the world is a complex,
We wus lookin’ for love~​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

yo


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)

Seona said:


> Yo, the world is a complex,
> We wus lookin’ for love~​



Yep, agreed. mhm


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yep, agreed. mhm



I was just singing a song >.>


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)

Seona said:


> I was just singing a song >.>



Lol I know, I was joking


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2020)

Zura said:


> Lol I know, I was joking



ily


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

mash is always good

making a meatloaf this week
https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2012/01/creamy-mushroom-meatloaf-experiment-in.html


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)

Well, I decided to play Harvest Moon since winter break is closing soon. :0


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Whoop

Ooh someone also added a tag for me and that loveball I'll never get. Thank you to that person!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)

That's nice of them. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)

Still deciding what to fill those 3 areas when the Christmas lights are gone. :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Maybe coal, Christmas candy?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)

Maybe. 

Maybe a more winter feel, since Christmas is over.

(maybe white tulips or violets)


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)

Still deciding...

I probably need one more tulip


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)

Alright, settling on this. 

I should get the houses together though. That 2017 - 2014 restriction is hurting me.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

getting close on your house set


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 3, 2020)

meep


----------



## Zura (Jan 3, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> meep








This.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> This.



:0


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 3, 2020)

~"You can smile again"~


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

head hurty


----------



## Zura (Jan 3, 2020)

What happened?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Do you guys think I can get a loveball before NH comes out?


----------



## Zura (Jan 3, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Do you guys think I can get a loveball before NH comes out?



Depends on how determined you are


----------



## lsabella (Jan 3, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Do you guys think I can get a loveball before NH comes out?



i think you can if you keep offering tbt at the rate u are now :}


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> Depends on how determined you are



They is only 1 person I know who'll actually give up their loveball for something. But they're looking for something else.


----------



## Zura (Jan 3, 2020)

Than get that something for them and trade for it


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 3, 2020)

What are they looking for?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> What are they looking for?



A heartwand.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 3, 2020)

...


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

i was just tired


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 3, 2020)

Can't wait for tomorrow's distribution (and 80 members on )


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

Selling my red balloon, I feel like I'll regret it. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

i feel like it might climb in value, took so long to acquire at least
i haven't seen any sale prices


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

Sick with the stomach flu... ugh ;w;

How’s everyone doing this evening?​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

every1 sick da heck
n just fine


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

zzzzzz


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

Everyone doing last minute entries.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

So I saw the post Zura made and I'm still not sure what to get. D:


----------



## Zura (Jan 4, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> So I saw the post Zura made and I'm still not sure what to get. D:



Lol I really don't wanna pressure you  I just wanna make sure you get to use your winnings!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

I kinda want a Lucky, still thinking of what to use the tinsel.


----------



## Zura (Jan 4, 2020)

So youre ok with a Lucky?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm sure. Kind of thinking of a Christmas candy but christmas passed so there's not much demand.


----------



## Zura (Jan 4, 2020)

Sent a Lucky!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks!

I may end up getting 1 coal and 3 cherries.

Oh, and the mittens. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

L  -  O  -  V  -  E  -  B  -  A  -  L  -  L









#_loveballdreams_


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

Loveball
Glam Feather
Yellow House
Flower Wand
Pinwheel



Just keeping track of everything of someone I know. (and me I guess)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

Loveball, Pinky, and Heart Wand dreams...

Also, stream Psycho by RV :3c


----------



## Zura (Jan 4, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I may end up getting 1 coal and 3 cherries.
> 
> Oh, and the mittens. :]



So you want 1 coal + 3 cherries + the rest in mittens.
Is this correct?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes, that is. :]

Put an ugly message on the coal btw. hehe

Also, gotta eat pizza now. See you soon~~~
Yep, dinner at 7:40pm. Nice


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

Weeee


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> Yes, that is. :]
> 
> Put an ugly message on the coal btw. hehe
> 
> ...



Enjoy your dinner, Cheryll!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks! Pretty much my family gonna gamble so I'm just in the living room now. 

Also thanks for the collectibles!


----------



## Zura (Jan 4, 2020)

Np bob!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

stan j-hope​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm bored


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 5, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> View attachment 230414
> 
> I'm bored



XD


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm thinking of changing my name to just Cheryll since I kinda lost touch of Animal Crossing.

And no one took the name yet so...yeah.


----------



## Zura (Jan 5, 2020)

I see you're doing that now  Are you getting New Horizons?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't have a switch (yet) so sadly not yet :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

(daynightdreams about that red balloon)


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

:] 2 more hours


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Jan 5, 2020)

I finally got my balloons


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

I sold my red and now I'm not poor anymore.

Paid my dark blue house debt with my dreamy popper as well.


----------



## Zura (Jan 5, 2020)

Tbh I was deciding whether or not just to gift you my blue house. Then you up and got one xD

Congratz btw!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

:3

btw, are you getting a light blue balloon?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 5, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> :3
> 
> btw, are you getting a light blue balloon?



Only if I was given one but I don't really care about having one or not


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

Ah ok. It would also hurt those 2 eggs and 2 balls. :/

I'm just selling a swamp potion and cool feather, just for the profits.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 6, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 5 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> 
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*


*Winner of the sixth week:*

4179-4428


Snowesque said:


> ``


This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

ty for the bells zura !


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 6, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> ty for the bells zura !



Np congrats on winning!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

eggs


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry I?m not posting it donate but I have to point out...

Everybody: *donates
Me: Yui and her sister!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 6, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 6, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 6, 2020)

Start of classes again, yay~

Pretty much I'll be here 3pmPST everyday instead, rip


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(◕ ω ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 6, 2020)

:3


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 6, 2020)

777

oooo ah
oo ah


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 6, 2020)

meep


----------



## lsabella (Jan 6, 2020)

heck


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(◔◡◔)*​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 6, 2020)

MEOWDASHJCBKiwlyuesf


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​


----------



## Azrael (Jan 6, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

lsabella said:


> heck



heckle


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*▼ • ᴥ • ▼*​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 6, 2020)

chuckle


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ*​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

CHONKLE


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Beeboop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Boy do I like SPAMMIN


----------



## Zura (Jan 6, 2020)

I LOVE ME SOME SPAM!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Spam is lit


----------



## Azrael (Jan 6, 2020)

Spam and eggs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Reported for SPAM


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

❀ ❀ ❀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

honk


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Bobepbop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi Snow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

No snow pls go away


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

hey azreal, how goes it


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Slow at work. Retail dies down after the holidays. How goes it for you?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

ah i hope that's good and not too boring.
sort of at the beginning of the cold and procrastinating calling some work places


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Slow can kinda suck. Makes days go by so slowly

You looking for a job?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

that's fair, and yeah, something in walking distance preferably so i have to call some places.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Job searching is never fun. I’m looking for a new one. I wish you luck!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

i'm gonna need it haha, same to you!


----------



## lsabella (Jan 7, 2020)

fthfhfhebeyehepepeoiqiwanaa


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Loving the red collectibles you got there lsabella! Looks really good!


----------



## lsabella (Jan 7, 2020)

omg tysm!! i love urs too the eggs look amazingsjshhkw and the swamp potion and bat potion


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

dang yeah, even two red balloons? pretty cool
i feel like just yesterday you had the neat cakes going on


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

It?s hard not to like the eggs. So many good ones!

You make me want more of the birthstones!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)

Also, 

I hate the guy in the mirror,
so you will never hear me say that
I am beautiful.
I know in my heart that
the number on the weight scale defines my worth
and that
being thin once again will make me happy.
I refuse to believe that
there is hope.
I am ashamed of my body.
No longer can I say that
I am worth someone's love.

I love REVERSE poems!

*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

botrems


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

humgry


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(◕ ω ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(◔◡◔)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​


----------



## lsabella (Jan 7, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> dang yeah, even two red balloons? pretty cool
> i feel like just yesterday you had the neat cakes going on



ur too sweet! ty. the fireworks in ur lineup in look super cool! They go nice with the lights.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

haha ty; two more days till i gotta figure out what i want to do lineup wise with the new stuff since the lights poof.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(◕ ω ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(◔◡◔)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 7, 2020)

Literally halfway to 10K bells. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

woo


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​

I remember when I had 11k...


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 7, 2020)

Meep.

(might use that soon occasionally)


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2020)

⠀⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm trying to get two 2020 January birthstones without going below 7k TBT.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 7, 2020)

I think you can do that. :3


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 8, 2020)

post


----------



## Azrael (Jan 8, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

morning


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

So many blank posts lol


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

darn tootin


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 8, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 8, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## trinity. (Jan 8, 2020)

wahoo


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm bored



Spoiler: welcome to math class pt 4



Currently, there are 626 wand raffle tickets and 281 party popper raffle tickets for sale. Since the shops will close soon, I will follow that. I'm also not going to add the amount as I think most of you bought the tickets. If not, low chances are better than none okay?

Wands
1 = 0.16%
2 = 0.319%
5 = 0.799%
10 = 1.597%
20 = 3.195%
60 = 9.585%

Party Poppers
1 = 0.356%
2 = 0.712%
5 = 1.779%
10 = 3.559%
20 = 7.117%
60 = 21.352%

If you went all in the party poppers, you would have a near 100% getting one as there are 5 winners and each time someone wins, they're yeeted out of the raffle so yeah. ;w;
Estimates only, good luck!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀⠀


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'm bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the odds of winning the popper raffle wouldn't be 100% since they don't stack. It's 21% for each time they draw a username. Even that's good odds though, 1 in 5.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 8, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well the odds of winning the popper raffle wouldn't be 100% since they don't stack. It's 21% for each time they draw a username. Even that's good odds though, 1 in 5.



Pretty much. I don't do math so it's better not to trust me. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well the odds of winning the popper raffle wouldn't be 100% since they don't stack. It's 21% for each time they draw a username. Even that's good odds though, 1 in 5.



True...true...


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## lsabella (Jan 8, 2020)

wewewoowoowewewoowoo


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

When are they doing the drawing anyways?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 8, 2020)

Around 7pm PST, 10 pm EST


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> Around 7pm PST, 10 pm EST



Ah okay. I prob won't win anything since my luck is non-existent lol


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 8, 2020)

Scottish deep fried pizza is a thing.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

i can barely eat a pan pizza, so oily...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 8, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i can barely eat a pan pizza, so oily...



You probably wouldn't like this then. Someone in the comments said to fry a candy bar, it needs to be frozen first. If there is ice on it, the grease would sputter.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 8, 2020)

meow that sounds cool


----------



## Azrael (Jan 8, 2020)

Yummy yummy. Making me hungry.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 8, 2020)

The raffle anticipation is hurting me. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

just seems so pointless regi ) :
if it actually adds to the flavor, then i guess it's alright


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

i think my cold is turning into a fever, woo !


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 8, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i think my cold is turning into a fever, woo !



Makes me wonder if the medicinal curry from Food Wars is a real thing.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

gets the sinuses going, that's about it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 8, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> gets the sinuses going, that's about it



You could do that with hot mustard from a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

anything hot really !


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 8, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> anything hot really !



I did pick up a mango habanero salsa. It says it's medium, but it was hot enough to make me hiccup. Turns out it has a ginger puree which adds to the burn.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

could really go for some ginger lemon tea right now tbh, mm
i'm still trying to build a decent tolerance lol, the spice can taste quite good when you don't want to cry

- - - Post Merge - - -

also my caramels are tasting more like a butterscotch :c
still pretty good, but the struggle is real without a proper thermometer haha


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 8, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> could really go for some ginger lemon tea right now tbh, mm
> i'm still trying to build a decent tolerance lol, the spice can taste quite good when you don't want to cry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Sounds like the cold is getting bad enough to affect your taste. Tea would be good.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

nah i think i cooked it too long sadly, anyhow i'm at the height of it right now and can still taste everything else just fine surprisingly


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 9, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> nah i think i cooked it too long sadly, anyhow i'm at the height of it right now and can still taste everything else just fine surprisingly



What kind of caramel did you use?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

i cooked it to a bit of a deeper amber color rather just amber, that and the "corn syrup" wasn't dissolved fully since the water mixed was too cool; https://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/sea-salt-caramels/f30a75e4-9900-4c72-a933-cee9c055af37


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 9, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

mornin'


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 9, 2020)

Really tired now. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

So hungry!


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

I NEED FOOD!!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

FOOD


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

I got food. Yay! So full now!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

always nice. getting food tonight


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 9, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

What did you eat snow?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

pasta since that's all i have really lol, luckily i'm getting groceries tonight since there's a blizzard this weekend? : o


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

Oooh. Where do you live? If you don’t mind me asking. I wanna get snow so bad! Was suppose to get some last week but didn’t happen ToT


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 10, 2020)

Ooh. I live in Indiana!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 10, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

wow that's pretty close!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 10, 2020)

post


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

WHOOP


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

Big bop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 10, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Azrael (Jan 10, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 10, 2020)

Thinking of hoarding certain collectibles. :/


----------



## Azrael (Jan 10, 2020)

Which collectibles?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 10, 2020)

Not sure. Might take all the pink houses for myself.

Then that's too expensive so I might just take all the Jacks for no reason.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

Whoop!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 10, 2020)

lol I like the idea of all the Jacks! I think you should go for that one!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 10, 2020)

Things to get

Yellow House (main priority)
Invader (second, after "no u" house)
Maybe the Fresh Feather or Zen Egg after, 

That's my updated goal for now


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Then again, I kinda want a whole row of dittos.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Then again I could turn into this


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

I just want a loveball. But I don?t think that?s gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Bimp


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

mornin


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Good morning! Or afternoon rather!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

same to you! trying to sleep this sickness away tbh, futile efforts so far


----------



## Zura (Jan 11, 2020)

Get well soon


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

ty zura, i'll try my best !


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Oof. Being sick is rough! Make sure to stay hydrated!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

sippin as we speak ! i hope it's finished up mid next week


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(◕ ω ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(◔◡◔)*​


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

&#55356;&#57128;


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Also,typing on mobile is the worst :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m trying to buy 5 more ditto eggs, not sure how easy or hard it’ll be


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoop!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Probably later though 

Might think of other eggs in 2019


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Eggs are nice. Wish I had joined for last years egg hunt! Excited for my first one this year!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

it's a blast! hope you find a lot of eggs


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​

I know nothing about any other events except for the Halloween Event and the Red Balloon World Tour, since those were the only ones I participated in, but the RBWT was the only one I knew what I was doing, lol. I still am a noob. Kinda.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

all are at some point


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

I kinda want to see what the Easter event is about


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

pretty much just a test of forum activity knowledge with riddles/clues.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Ah ok. If so, that’s the third event I have participated in unless they do some Valentines thing


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​

I hope there is a Valentines event, because I probably can't wait until Easter, tbh.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

I’ve heard of a collectible called Valentines rose, not sure what it is though


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

i wonder if they'll ever do more than valentine's roses for valentines
it's a nice collectible but disappearing ones make me sad a little, plus it's expensive for one tbh


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Can we switch the cosmos at least? Tired of seeing them. I kinda want a Valentine chocolate like in the game.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

would much like that as well, suggested that as a collectible in the pinned thread a while back.
and idk, they were suppose to be there for like two-three months and they changed it. might even stay there till spring or the next flower week


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​

The Valentine Chocolate would be cute! Or maybe have like a Gold Rose collectibles. There are a lot of collectibles I would love to have!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoop!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(◕ ω ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(◔◡◔)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*ʅʕ?ᴥ?ʔʃ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

==


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

My tummy hurts. I ate too much. o(╥﹏╥)o


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​

Awww! I do that all the time. I hope you feel better! <3


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks! I'm so bad when I go out to eat. I feel like I need to eat everything -_-


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

My lineup will be the death of me.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Im so hungry now,


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just finished dinner! Ribs are life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emolga59 said:


> My lineup will be the death of me.



I can try to help you with the top row!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I can try to help you with the top row!




That would be so kind! This may be a long shot but can we date swap red candies?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Want a message?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

No thanks. What about you?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

No thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sent you a PM with options!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

That's so sweet animeshadowpanda!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Azrael said:


> That's so sweet animeshadowpanda!



Tysm! I am here to help! I love helping people!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah collectibles can definitely be very frustrating. Not only do you want certain collectibles, but trying to get them in the right spots can be double the pain! So it’s always nice to see people help


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Tell me about it! I can't stand the dates! That is why I just threw together a random lineup. I didn't want to spend TBT to get the specific collectible, then if it isn't the right date, I literally scream, lol! But I am willing to help other people!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Too nervous to tell someone happy birthday, that's bad.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Whose birthday is it?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

If it's someone I've known (or acquainted ) I want to say happy birthday (cough some people on the birthday list today)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gotta eat dinner anyway, finally :0


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Lol. Enjoy dinner!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Yay dinner! What did you eat?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

I got 10 unread notifications, I just want to wait until it gets to 100 so I can trigger people who like _clean inboxes_


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Oof. Living life on the edge there.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> I got 10 unread notifications, I just want to wait until it gets to 100 so I can trigger people who like _clean inboxes_



XD


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Only 9pm but I feel like it's 3pm


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

Midnight here


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

I kinda want a dreamy popper, I just need some other sky item. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe a flea


----------



## Zura (Jan 12, 2020)

The fleas shall rule!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

If that fails, for some reason.

My second, cough, cheaper collectible is a red, green or blue feather. Which is 1K or around that which I do not look forward to buy if a flea fails.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I keep clicking on Introduction Board instead of Marketplace since I'm so used to the Red Balloon Tour thing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

Zura said:


> The fleas shall rule!



This reminds me of a pic i once found on this forum:




Nevermind I can't find it but it was a really crappy drawing of some space fleas coming to invade earth lol


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

I'd rather have fleas than Invaders invade the world. Or a pink cosmo.


----------



## Zura (Jan 12, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'd rather have fleas than Invaders invade the world. Or a pink cosmo.



So either itch all over or be evaporated? Decisions decisions


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

I can't survive, I've never bought the watering can collectible.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bump Just wondering does anyone want or know of anyone who wants the villager Olivia 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> I can't survive, I've never bought the watering can collectible.



there was a watering can collectible?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

To me, seems like she's a villager that is not really sought out for. Unless it's Marshall or...uh...some cute thing, people would go crazy over them.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 12, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> I got 10 unread notifications, I just want to wait until it gets to 100 so I can trigger people who like _clean inboxes_



I suppose that works if you are regularly checking all your stuff


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> I suppose that works if you are regularly checking all your stuff



Can't wait to check out all those PMs once that's gone.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 12, 2020)

CheryllACNL said:


> To me, seems like she's a villager that is not really sought out for. Unless it's Marshall or...uh...some cute thing, people would go crazy over them.



yeah maybe. I'll be nice fo a little longer and stay active.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

Also, it's nighttime so maybe people are asleep, going to sleep, waking up or doing their own things . 

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> there was a watering can collectible?



Yep, not sure exactly since I didn't participate but it was basically the, buy the can everyday so you can grow the red turnips then sell them. >:3


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

yep, but it was a temporary one as cheryll said


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

Snow, do you draw your avatars? They’re always so cute


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

No!!! I wish haha. They're by my favorite illustrator, Kira Imai.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

I have always loved your avatars, Snow!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

ty !!! I wish I could draw as good as her. yours is cool too panda.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Lol I got it off of Google! XD


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

it's still cool ! I really like the eye shape.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

Aww! Her artwork is so cute!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​

I have yet to look at it...going to look at it now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

O.O

I wish I was that artistic!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

glad you like it ! I've wanted to collect her postcards for a while but i'm trying to save up.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(◕ ω ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(◔◡◔)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

==


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

('見')

I don't know what I made.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​

XD


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

sort of looks like a koala : o


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ*​

O.O
It does!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

I know right! Art takes so much time and practice but the payoff can be nice!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

Oooh. I just saw she has a pin on her insta. I want it *-*


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

Her full store is here if ya wanna look. Has quite a variety !


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Everything looks nice in her store! <3


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

--


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Her full store is here if ya wanna look. Has quite a variety !



Ahhh! I need it all! So cute!!!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​

- - - Post Merge - - -

It is so cute!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh hello $98 dress.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, 89.50 according to google, :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

For custom Blythe doll clothes that's about the range, unfortunately!
Very tempted to get one of them one day but staining has me so fearful.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(◕ ω ◕)*​


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

(✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(◔◡◔)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

◎[▪‿▪]◎


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

Oof, a flea would be between my do house and mori.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ*​


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​

- - - Post Merge - - -

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm just posting to see my lineup


----------



## Zura (Jan 13, 2020)

*Winner of the seventh week:*

4429-4894

This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2020)

If I ever win anything in gonna shoot through the roof lmao



Y'all 2 gud


----------



## Zura (Jan 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If I ever win anything in gonna shoot through the roof lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all 2 gud



Someday. Probably when I start winning some


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

wooo


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

mornin


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

pizza for breakfast, yummmmmy


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Lucky! I had pizza for dinner last night.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

haha same! just had the leftovers


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

My body is weird and doesn’t like me eating when I first wake up. It makes me nauseous. So I usually skip breakfast.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

hmm that is strange. i'll eat like once or twice a day or when i'm positive i'm hungry so im not sure if that effects anything


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 13, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



I went to the Grand Canyon with my family once and was scared straight. Being afraid of heights is not fun lol


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

My fianc? is terrified of heights! He doesn’t even like looking over the railing to the first floor at the mall.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Yay! Heading home from work!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

woo, chill time


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

∩(︶▽︶)∩


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

woot woot


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Wee


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

<(^.^<)


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 13, 2020)

can you show off the watering can collectible still?

I don't have it, I'm curious


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> can you show off the watering can collectible still?
> 
> I don't have it, I'm curious



nope, they disappeared each day you bought them
looked like this:


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Yay! Tysm, Zura!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*(｡◕‿◕｡)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*\ (•◡•) /*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

==


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*(˘ω˘)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*(ᵔᴥᵔ)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*(◕ ω ◕)*​


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 13, 2020)

Working on this essay right now so may not be active for now, just letting people know. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*(◔◡◔)*​

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> Working on this essay right now so may not be active for now, just letting people know. :3



Good luck! I prefer free writing, lol!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 13, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> *(◔◡◔)*​
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's basically, write something made up in the scientific world but make it sound realistic, with "sources" and "interviews" with other people and corrupt people's mind. Also known as showing it to other people and ranking on how realistic it is.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*(ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ)*​

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> It's basically, write something made up in the scientific world but make it sound realistic, with "sources" and "interviews" with other people and corrupt people's mind. Also known as showing it to other people and ranking on how realistic it is.



Oh cool! I would like that!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 13, 2020)

Mine is pretty boring, something about hurricanes or like that. :/

Some freedom is there at least. Hardest part is making hurricanes that destroy some areas and that's bad.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> Mine is pretty boring, something about hurricanes or like that. :/
> 
> Some freedom is there at least. Hardest part is making hurricanes that destroy some areas and that's bad.



Oof...


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*▼・ᴥ・▼*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 13, 2020)

I just wanna say that I have to do 5 sections and I barely finished the first. :/



Spoiler: ugh



1. How do sub-hurricanes form?
a. Hurricanes are destructive, mostly in warm waters during summer months (commonly August - September) However, during the winter, there are some storms called sub-hurricanes that form from cool waters over warm water.
b. Over time, away from the sun, warm water gets cooler and seeps towards the bottom of the ocean floor, staying around 30-40ft below sea level. Cool water takes over and acts like a blanket over the warm waters. After staying like this for a few months, around January - March, huge droplets of water come to the surface and evaporates in the air. When enough of these happens, a subtropical depression occurs.
c. The subtropical depression will spin slowly, about 0.001mph before either strengthening or weakening. When more water droplets get caught in the depression, it can strengthen to a subtropical storm with 39 to 73mph winds. By then, the storm is still unstable that it can still weaken at any moment.
d. Over time, it can strengthen to a category 1 sub-hurricane, about 74 to 95mph winds. About 40% of these category 1 sub-hurricanes should have made landfall at some point. Landfall means that either tropical or subtropical depression, storm or hurricane has moved over land from the ocean. For example, sub-hurricane Tammy attacked the southern coast of Alaska as a category 1. Depending on the sub-hurricane strengthening, it can go to a category 2 (96-110mph winds), category 3 (111-129mph winds), category 4 (130-156mph winds) then the final category, category 5 with 157mph winds or stronger.
e. These categories is followed by what is called the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Scale. While it does recognize the wind speed and intensity, it does not clearly define rainfall amounts though the stronger a storm is, the more rainfall it contains. Subtropical storm Erickson caused intense floods over Newfoundland even though it wasn’t technically a hurricane.
f. Some preventative measures are taken place to prevent loss of lives, property or landscape from sub-hurricanes. Many organizations are taken place to send alerts and monitor current sub-hurricanes before, during and after landfall. In the Eastern Pacific, the SSEPC (Subtropical Storm Eastern Pacific Control) monitors sub-hurricanes posing a threat to Alaska, Pacific Canada and the western United States. The SSMC (Subtropical Storm Mexican Control) keeps track of sub-hurricanes threatening the western coast of Mexico. Hawaii currently does not have an organization or any official warning system. Advisories are currently working to place public warnings in the Eastern Pacific.
g. The Atlantic Ocean is one of the most active areas of sub-hurricanes. Currently, the EUSSO (European Subtropical Storm Observation) leaves warnings and studies sub-hurricanes in France, Spain, Portugal, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, the Netherlands, Denmark, Sweden and Norway. The BIO (British Isles Observation) controls advisories and monitors sub-hurricanes in Ireland and the UK. Northern Africa does not have an official warning system which causes more injuries, deaths and damage especially from sub-hurricane Perry. Atlantic Canada and eastern United States have many official warning systems though the IUEAS (International United Eastern Atlantic System) is the most popular organization.
h. The Western Pacific has the WPS (Western Pacific System) to send alerts of severe sub-hurricanes in Japan, South Korea, China, Russia, Vietnam and Taiwan. North Korea has alertmen, young boys going door by door alerting of an incoming sub-hurricane. However, these alerts are made 10 minutes - 1 hour before landfall. The WPS can send alerts 5 hours to 3 days before landfall. The JPNAS (Japanese Alert System) can send alerts up to 6 days away. This is the reason why Japan has a low injury or death count unlike Russia.
i. The Northern Indian Ocean has no official alert system which can lead to many civilians unknown to an incoming sub-hurricane. India is currently on detecting new sub-hurricanes before landfall.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

--


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

*(◕ᴥ◕)*​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

::


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 13, 2020)

This essay is draining me so i'm taking a break. :3

What can I talk about?


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

What do you wanna talk about?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

no ideaaa


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 13, 2020)

Not sure, some conversations I'm in just get gradual, or someone else starts it.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

wooo


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 13, 2020)

Finished 2/5 segment, :/



Spoiler: ugh



2. Where do sub-hurricanes form?
a. In the Eastern Pacific, they can form 30? north to even 80?. The most favorable areas is from 48? to 75?. They will rarely form past the Aleutian Islands as there is no warm waters underneath to feed the sub-hurricanes. At the start of the season, most of the sub-hurricanes form north, near Alaska to cause landfall and damage. Due to them forming close to the coast, most landfalls are minor caused from subtropical storms to a category 1. Later, as the season goes, sub-hurricanes form southern, leading to stronger sub-hurricanes as there is more space to collect warm waters. This is the time when the Eastern Pacific is the most vulnerable. Westerlies are winds that blow northeast towards Alaska, Pacific Canada and northwestern United States, making them an easy target. Northeasterlies are winds that blow southwest from the northeast. This protects southern California and Mexico from sub-hurricanes though the remnants of one can make landfall on them. However, this makes Hawaii a target when a sub-hurricane forms south enough. Commonly, westerlies can rotate, adding to a sub-hurricane’s wind speed and intensity. The most intense was caused from a rotating westerlies, sub-hurricane Yena to Alaska, causing millions of dollars in damage. Anchorage was severely damaged.
b. The Atlantic Ocean has sub-hurricanes forming at any time, usually from December - April. Despite westerlies pushing sub-hurricanes away from North America, strong sub-hurricanes formed west of 51? manage to make landfall in Atlantic Canada and the eastern coast of the United States.. East of 51?, westerlies take sub-hurricanes to Europe and northern Africa. Unlike the Pacific, sub-hurricanes form more north, around 48? to 85?. In the middle of the Atlantic Ocean lies an area of cool water on the bottom of the ocean not suitable for sub-hurricanes. This in turn, protects the Carribean and central Africa from potential sub-hurricanes unless remnants of a strong hurricane make it through the cool water.
c. Western Pacific has westerlies blowing east though sub-typhoons have enough pressure to move winds around the intensity, leading to a phenomenon known as “The Silent Sub-Typhoon Entrance”. When a strong sub-typhoon is going to make landfall, the wind speeds of the current area drop to 0mph as the winds are ejected out. This means around the sides and behind a sub-typhoon, the wind speeds are twice to even six times stronger than what they originally were. If a sub-typhoon passed through Sakhalin then to Russia, originally Sakhalin would have 12mph wind speeds however it can range to 24mph to even 72mph winds. Sub-typhoons would form 47? to 82? north and form west of the International Date Line.
d. The Northern Indian Ocean contains sub-cyclones forming south of any other areas. 25? to 2? north. There have been reports of some sub-cyclones forming 3? to 7? south. Northeasterlies carry sub-cyclones away from the western coast of India. They will make landfall on the eastern coast of Africa and the Arabian Peninsula. If formed north enough, some westerlies can carry sub-cyclones to Iran, Pakistan and the northwest part of India. East of India, trade winds sub-cyclones to the eastern coast of India though eastern winds from the Himalayas can carry sub-cyclones to Bangladesh and Burma. For the rare sub-cyclones formed south of the equator, southeasterlies can carry sub-cyclones to the eastern coast of Africa and Madagascar. The cold air from the Himalayas can carry sub-cyclones away from progressing to China or Nepal, often stalling or taking the sub-cyclone back to the ocean. Trade winds south of India can also take sub-cyclones south then west to strengthen and make landfall on Africa.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks like a lot of fun, Cheryll


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

Man so close to 5k posts


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

Aniversary of that mori raid, :/


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh yeah that was 5k aswell


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 14, 2020)

I got my mori now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

message credit to Heyden and Pepper for great messages on the house and forest


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice on that!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 14, 2020)

Pepper did a great job on the balloon message as well


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

I agree, that's funny


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 14, 2020)

night


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

Good night!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 14, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Azrael (Jan 14, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

So who's it gonna be?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

morning


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 14, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> morning



And there it is!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

wait what

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i see now


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Aniko (Jan 14, 2020)

So what is going on with this thread?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

same old same old


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

I has a headache...


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

you drink enough today? : o


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yup. I just took an Excedrin


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

ahh that's good, most times i get them from that


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Huh! Never heard of that. Hope yall's days were good!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah I usually get headaches from it enough water too


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

yep it was pretty chill and good, hope the same 4 ya


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

It was ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished my homework 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

Welp, I had 2 login fails before seeing that it changed my name :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Oof.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

-.-


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

c.c


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Q.Q


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

-w-


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

Doing some A+ editing

Just doing stuff in MS paint. ;/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Personally, I dislike paint...it gave me issues.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

•-•


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

I just use paint for everything nowadays.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

0_0


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you google for adding that labels on and off button. 

My thing looks...deformed. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Blue is too light in google maps, gotta edit more >:/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 14, 2020)

post!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

/\•/\


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

Spoiler: um...I spent 2 hours on this and I feel like I wasted those 2 hours








Welp, I'm done with that.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

hmmm


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

I forgot the username change has disappeared. Deciding what to put in that empty spot. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I forgot the username change has disappeared. Deciding what to put in that empty spot. :/



Ohh your name is a whole lot better now!!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I forgot the username change has disappeared. Deciding what to put in that empty spot. :/



Oh yeah I saw that sitting in your inventory for a while now. The new username looks great


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 14, 2020)

man, I'd totally change my nickname, but it's so expensive


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey everyone~​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

yooo, how goes it


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 15, 2020)

It’s going! Just chillin’ with my sister right now x3​


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

cool, cool -- i'll probably pass out soon


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 15, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 15, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm here now.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Aniko (Jan 15, 2020)

Spam, I don't remember how it tastes


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 15, 2020)

I kinda want to try spam someday. :/

Almost done with my essay so and my pantry is close to gone so I should buy one.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 15, 2020)

Uh...so I clicked exit thinking it will autosave but I clicked exit too early that my document didn't save. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

yeet


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 15, 2020)

eeeedr I can't believe it's been 2 months


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

11 pages for my essay. 

To be honest, pages 5 - 8 are graphs so...

Not really actually 11 pages but eh.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

Also, we're already half a month in 2020, it goes so fast :0


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

mhm


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

• _ •


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm back home.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

/• o •\


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello ^-^


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello. :3


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

^_^


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

Just 4 more ditto eggs left. :]

Probably not possible but maybe ditto egg and sakura pattern


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

._.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

x.x


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

*_*


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -

collectibles in my lineup really need help


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

o•o


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

Satisfied with this lineup now. :]


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

May think of something later, I kinda want a feather near my flea


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

--


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

x•x


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 17, 2020)

May not be active (or at all) this weekend. 

It's this lovely thing called textbooks.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Dang...


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

:>


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 17, 2020)

oh no, I'm trying to survive.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

-'-


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

—.—


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

Severely tired now


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 18, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

Might sleep soon.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

:]


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I love pretzels!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

I want pretzels now. I can't exit the house since I have to boil this soup. :/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

What type of soup?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

This chicken and vegetable soup which I have to watch the fire, make sure I don't burn my house down.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Oooh, nice sounding soup! My mom is making bourbon pork chops in a crock pot, and it smells amazing!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

That sounds good. 

I finished eating this frozen pizza, also known as artery cement.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes! I just made one for lunch, made meaning take out of freezer, putting in oven, and eating it. XD


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

I had something called 4 cheese pizza even though I checked and there were 3 types of cheese on the pizza. Clever.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I had a Combination Pizza!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

I've never tried Costco pizza ever, I just get milkshakes there. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

•w•


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

OwO


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

I thought your town name was cunchine for a second. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

 Also ships :0


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

XD


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

-_-


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

Listening to some songs that I probably shouldn't show here.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am super boreddddddd! Come on New Horizons!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

.__.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

sigh...


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 19, 2020)

I cringe everytime I see a post I made a few months ago. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 19, 2020)

Wish it was a blue pansy instead of red. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 19, 2020)

It's past 1am and I actually feel like chatting. Might also doze off in a few.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

i'm just getting items in a game and being sad since there's no food -- anyhow, sleep good


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Zura (Jan 19, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 20, 2020)

Swamped with work and all, now I can be here now. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm gonna announce the winner tomorrow. I'm too sleepy to do it tonight. I'm very sorry for the inconveniences!!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

npnp


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 7 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*


*Winner of the eighth week:*

4895-5216


Cheryll said:


> I just wanna say that I have to do 5 sections and I barely finished the first. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This week's winner is number #4960! Please congratulate our eighth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT! 

I guess writing that essay really paid off huh?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Again, I'd like to apologize for the late announcement. I got home really late last night and I  felt under the weather this morning. 

In other news, I've donated another 50TBT to the prize pool


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Congrats Cheryll!


Fun Fact: I'm the only person who posted at least once on the first 10 pages and is still kinda active rn who hasn't won yet

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aside from you, but then again you're the host


----------



## Zura (Jan 20, 2020)

I've never had to reroll because I've never been picked. This is rigged


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks! :3


----------



## Zura (Jan 20, 2020)

Youre welcome and congrats!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 20, 2020)

So...I have to turn in this assignment online and the website isn't working since my internet is completely trash. >:/


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 20, 2020)

I swear, >:/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gotta have positivity here though


----------



## Zura (Jan 20, 2020)

I hate that about online classes


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 21, 2020)

poke poke


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

woo cheryll -- n ty zura for donating more


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 21, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 21, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 21, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 21, 2020)

ooh myyyyyyyyyy gosh
i did it again

(weeek 9!!h)


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm back now.


----------



## Zura (Jan 21, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> ooh myyyyyyyyyy gosh
> i did it again



Did what again?


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 21, 2020)

Zura said:


> Did what again?



nothin! just quoting usher


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

Kinda bored so I'm here. :}


----------



## Zura (Jan 21, 2020)

Same. Trying to complete some routes on c;c VN but it's so boring :|


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

I found my 8th grade essay and I actually put 2 curse words in there and submitted it. Didn't know I was that bad in middle school.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 22, 2020)

Your signature is so cute, Snow


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

ty! I wanted to put chevre for some reason, i won't have it for too long i think


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 22, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 22, 2020)

Might take a nap later, I'm just really tired. :[


----------



## Zura (Jan 22, 2020)

Same!! I cant focus on school rn because my brain is so sleepy


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 22, 2020)

Now I'm just singing by myself since I'm just myself in the house.

Also back neighbor is lawnmowing, right neighbor is smoking and left neighbor is...I haven't seen them in a while. Suspicious stuff. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I literally see a leaf tornado, :\


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 23, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

hey -- that anime's intro song is really nice


----------



## Zura (Jan 23, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> hey -- that anime's intro song is really nice



Do you mean?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

yeeeeep, i had it stuck in my head all yesterday


----------



## Zura (Jan 23, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> yeeeeep, i had it stuck in my head all yesterday



Ikr it's fantastic! Here's the full version that just got released if you're interested!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

i saw it! good stuff


----------



## Zura (Jan 23, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i saw it! good stuff



I remember my brother was showing me the anime and I really wasn't expecting much (Anime has been really dry lately) Then this OP instantly sold on the show  Of course, the actual show is just as good and I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

same lol, haven't watched anything for months really besides the new Magi series. This series is something I typically wouldn't watch, but I heard a lot of good things so I might pick it up!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 23, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Jan 23, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 23, 2020)

Back again, one more day then I'm free :}


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 23, 2020)

46 unread likes and PMs, halfway to 100. :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh...I can look at PMs but I have to touch it to read it. I'm dumb.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 23, 2020)

Can't really decide on two things, my houses.

1. Bu (teal house) I kinda want next to my mori and change it from my do (cyan house) to something earlier.

2. I also kinda want the teal house next to my winter mittens (or at least until winter is over) which means a bunch of date swaps that will hurt me.

So yeah, my whole evening will be me thinking.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nani!? 5515 posts?


----------



## Azrael (Jan 24, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

Moon ball looks interesting, I kinda want to have one

s o m e d a y


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

Downloading something and it says 100%

and stays there ._.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

I honestly forgot I had a collectible selling thread. :3

Still trying to think what to do with my extra items.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I honestly forgot I had a collectible selling thread. :3
> 
> Still trying to think what to do with my extra items.



What extra items do you have?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

Not much, they're really little.
Cake
Cherry (x4)
December Birthstone
Lump of Coal
Sakura Easter Egg


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Oh. I currently have:

Lump Of Coal
3 Zippers
April birthstone
Stale cake


I think that's all


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

Would be nice during spring.

I gotta go to eat dinner and all.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

I should be productive this weekend...maybe to a chance of no


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

Some unpopular opinion is that I don't like the poppers :3


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

木林森
I just like these characters


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

Okay, what are the chances of me squishing a teal house in that minute?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 25, 2020)

did you ask on discord? they may know


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

Probably just gonna assume it's a restock so...maybe a few in existance? It's from 2016 so I don't know if any members are online now.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

2 yellow
15 cyan
10 pink
5 teal
5 dark blue
10 mori

This is how much were restocked. D:

I don't think I can find any of the 5 teals.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm gonna assume that 1 minute from 11am date in my house meant there was some lag rush.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

Had to go to a party, pretty much relatives shaming me. :/


----------



## Zura (Jan 26, 2020)

Aw that sucks! I hope you're feeling alright


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

Pretty much all the Asian insults in the dictionary.

Them : Do you have all As?
Me : Only one B
Them : >:/

Them : You look more American everytime I see you.
Me : Um...okay.

Them : How come you didn't see me this new year?
Me : I was with friends and all (which is a lie, I was sleeping)
Them : *All random reasons that I should spend time with them*


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

Well, I'm out of bed and stopped being lazy so now I can type freely.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

I feel like I want a purple bat potion now for some reason.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

My house collection is growing. :}


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

Might sell my collectibles soon but they're not in demand right now so it'll be hard to sell them.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

Pretty hungry now :{


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

time to order pizza, cherll !

i had some today and it hit the spot


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

All I got are these frozen pizzas that take...10 minutes to cook even though they say 3 minutes. :/

Plus they take 5 bites so yep. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

that's why you gotta order one !!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

It's 5pm so kinda late. Plus, the closest pizza shop is closed, for some reason. :/

I think it's for the Lunar New Year, I live in a really Asian area.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

yeah 5pm is really early -- hope u got something yummy 2 make


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

I don't know, just gonna eat these butter waffle cookies.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 27, 2020)

Tonights winner will be announced tomorrow. I forgot to mention this earlier but I'm out. Sorry for any inconveniences!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

npnp, hope you're having a alright time.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 27, 2020)

Doodling in my notebook currently, everyone needs a break sometime.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 8 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*



*Winner of the ninth week:*

5217-5386


Cheryll said:


> I should be productive this weekend...maybe to a chance of no


This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!

Cherryll winning two times in a row!  It's almost like the universe was agreeing with your post.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

woo $$$


----------



## Zura (Jan 27, 2020)

Now the question is do we end after 10 weeks or do I keep funding


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

who knows


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 27, 2020)

What's funny is that Cherryll has won around 650TBT here


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 27, 2020)

Zura said:


> What's funny is that Cherryll has won around 650TBT here



Too much of a surprise, :/

Also, I feel like this thread may be going down after a while, I just feel like it


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 27, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Too much of a surprise, :/
> 
> Also, I feel like this thread may be going down after a while, I just feel like it



It already is but man 10 weeks? That's crazy


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 27, 2020)

Next is a pity donation, 1 TBT every week.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 27, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 27, 2020)

My computer can't turn on, rip.:/


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 27, 2020)

maybe dust the inside


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 27, 2020)

Thought of that but I think it got a virus since I accidentally pressed on a shady ad here


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

here? dang


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 28, 2020)

Yep, Learned not to use incognito now


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

it has its uses, not sure if it'd be that good here though -- do you use blockers regularly?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 28, 2020)

Sometimes, mostly youtube or heading to a website to research.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

deceptives can be almost anywhere nowadays, they're pretty sneaky


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 28, 2020)

Aw Im sorry to hear that Cherryll!! Although, do viruses usually stop computers from turning on? Good chance your issue has something to do with your hardware externally.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

https://www.quora.com/Can-a-compute...uad_mkt_en_acq_us_awin&set=awin&pub_id=101248


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> https://www.quora.com/Can-a-compute...uad_mkt_en_acq_us_awin&set=awin&pub_id=101248



YOU HAVE THE COVETED 2019 PURPLE CANDY AHHHH


----------



## Zura (Jan 28, 2020)

The purple candy!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

YES I'VE BEEN WANTING ONE FOR SO LONG OMGGGG

Ofc I don't expect Snowesque to give/sell it to me but ohhhhhh would that make my day :w:


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ofc I don't expect Snowesque to give/sell it to me but ohhhhhh would that make my day :w:



yeah i tried the whole event basically, nobody wanted to buy them to sell really, and if they did they had em in a set already ) :
If I don't need it next year i can give you it; I think I bought it for 550?
I know that's forever but I really like using it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> yeah i tried the whole event basically, nobody wanted to buy them to sell really, and if they did they had em in a set already ) :
> If I don't need it next year i can give you it; I think I bought it for 550?
> I know that's forever but I really like using it



Idk. I know that there were others sold during the event so I wonder where all the rest went. I suppose if it takes that long and by a stroke of luck you're still willing to part with it then I'll wait.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

dw, i'll probably remember. if not your cool purple lineups will likely remind me. ^^


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 28, 2020)

Sent my computer to repair it, it seems good.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice Cherry! Is it working now or is it still being looked at?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 28, 2020)

Still looked at, just doing last checks.

Meanwhile, I'm just using my friends labtop for my projects.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 28, 2020)

10 wiiks


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 28, 2020)

I kinda want to do a backwards house set


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 28, 2020)

Zura said:


> Same!! I cant focus on school rn because my brain is so sleepy



Was going to post this for the thanksgiving thing, but couldn't find it. Pretty sure it was drawn my someone official.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 28, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> ``



Good evening.


----------



## Zura (Jan 28, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Good evening.



Thank you, same to you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Was going to post this for the thanksgiving thing, but couldn't find it. Pretty sure it was drawn my someone official.
> 
> View attachment 230738



I love that pic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

Why am I still doing schoolwork jhfbjhdfkjhg


----------



## Zura (Jan 28, 2020)

Can you do mine? I haven't even started...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

I would but it's already like 11pm here lolllll

Also I have an 8am class tomorrow rip mee


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 28, 2020)

I got some weird 2nd grade level homework, :/


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

I'd like to donate my dreamy popper! Sent it right over!

Hope y'all enjoy


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

woah


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I'd like to donate my dreamy popper! Sent it right over!
> 
> Hope y'all enjoy



Do you have a giveaway in mind?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2020)

Zura said:


> Do you have a giveaway in mind?



post 6000


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

Aquari said:


> post 6000



Alright, Ill update the OP! Thanks for deciding to do a giveaway here


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

That PTSD is coming back already


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2020)

heh heh... buckle-up backaroo


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> That PTSD is coming back already



ikr lets get this thread to 6k!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

I got classes so...rip


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Good evening.



how goes it, regi?


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

Just doing my part. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 29, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice day for posting, ain't it?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 29, 2020)

It is indeed!


----------



## Hat' (Jan 29, 2020)

hewwo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2020)

Zura said:


> Nice day for posting, ain't it?



Heck yeah boiiii 

- - - Post Merge - - -

shoot I just saw the 6000th poster gets a popper. This is gonna be a wild ride soon lol


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

Let's hope so! This week's raffle winner will come from a variety of different posters


----------



## allainah (Jan 29, 2020)

hello, im gonna try and fail


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

allainah said:


> hello, im gonna try and fail






			
				Yoda said:
			
		

> Do or do not, there is no try.


----------



## allainah (Jan 29, 2020)

Zura said:


>


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm back


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 29, 2020)

post. whooo


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

It's gonna be like this again, slow then everyone posts a ton


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Jan 29, 2020)

boop


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 29, 2020)

*2*/*14*/*2*0*14*

Cool!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Jan 29, 2020)

bleep


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 29, 2020)

watch me snipe the ppopppeper lol (not really) (hey everyone)


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

My brother bought a whole box of Koolaid, I feel like on sugar now.


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> watch me snipe the ppopppeper lol (not really) (hey everyone)



Please don't be a lurker and join the posting fun


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 29, 2020)

Zura said:


> Please don't be a lurker and join the posting fun


I'm gonna sleep soon so I [probably] won't be around for it ahhahaha

oh wait it was a bit more than I thought so maybe tomorrow


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

Hopefully wait until tomorrow, unless some secret nighttime raid happens


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## cicely (Jan 29, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

I gotta type this essay but my friends laptop has the Z and A key broken.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 29, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 29, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 29, 2020)

Dreamy Party Popper damn


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 29, 2020)

Hiii


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

--


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

Kammm said:


> Hiii



Hello, what's up?!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 29, 2020)

Okay I tried figuring this out, basically just keep posting and hope yours is randomly drawn?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

Seeing more people join,


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Okay I tried figuring this out, basically just keep posting and hope yours is randomly drawn?



Yeah, so basically I pick a random number each week made from the numbers of posts in that week. So if at the start of the week the posts were at 1500 and at the end of the week it was at 1800, I'd do a random number between 1500-1800 and so on. This means the more post you have during that week, the greater your chances are at winning the raffle. 

Feel free to ask if you're still confused by somethings


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

May donate something, maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> Yeah, so basically I pick a random number each week made from the numbers of posts in that week. So if at the start of the week the posts were at 1500 and at the end of the week it was at 1800, I'd do a random number between 1500-1800 and so on. This means the more post you have during that week, the greater your chances are at winning the raffle.
> 
> Feel free to ask if you're still confused by somethings


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

--


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 29, 2020)

I like this guy


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2020)

are we there yet


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I like this guy



And I like you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aquari said:


> are we there yet



Halfway! I love your avi and sig btw


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Got my computer back. They said the screen is smaller and made a joke about my Asian eyes. Alright then. :/

I mean, it works.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also taskbar is at the top. It may be a problem but it's actually easier to click on instead of at the bottom.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Also taskbar is at the top. It may be a problem but it's actually easier to click on instead of at the bottom.



not sure if its a feature on your computer but you can actually click and drag the taskbar back down if thats what you want


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Way too lazy to figure it out tbh


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

So close soon...hopefully keep it under 6000 until I get back home tomorrow


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm singing La Vie en Rose way too much.

My shower is an auditorium now


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2020)

this is my first time posting in this thread HELLO


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Jan 30, 2020)

carackobama said:


> this is my first time posting in this thread HELLO



Welcome, please enjoy your stay!


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 30, 2020)

heya!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 30, 2020)

♥ ♥


----------



## Zura (Jan 30, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> heya!





Sholee said:


> ♥ ♥


Hi, hello and welcome!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello hello hello ~


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 30, 2020)

Can't get over this lemon


----------



## Zura (Jan 30, 2020)

reminds me of the great lemon wars in the last post thread


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 30, 2020)

orange


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Jan 30, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 30, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh look, more people which means an even greater chance to lose!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm back for the whole weekend luckily.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 30, 2020)

Post


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

I want another raid like moris and the strange doll


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 30, 2020)

post


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 30, 2020)

hiii


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Jan 30, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> hiii



Hello


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Hey



Oh greenfrog, random question but is it okay if we switch moris?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

dang this thread is lit rn lol


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Don't know how it got this fast.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 30, 2020)

I hope someone wins it soon


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopefully


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

comin in with that mother heckin

BIG BOOP


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Another boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

422 more posts


----------



## Zura (Jan 30, 2020)

Ngl milestone giveaways are the future


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

I want someone to tell me their gameplay of ACNH when it comes out, I wanna see. :}


----------



## Zura (Jan 30, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I want someone to tell me their gameplay of ACNH when it comes out, I wanna see. :}



That could be arranged. How does one record their switch gameplay?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

DID YALL SEE THE NEW ACNH THEMED SWITCH ITS AMAZING

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> That could be arranged. How does one record their switch gameplay?



The switch has a button that you press to take screenshots, or hold to save the last 30 seconds of game footage


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Mostly want to see gameplay, or at least screenshots. :]

Also that new switch looks good!


----------



## Zura (Jan 30, 2020)

Im sure there will be thousands of screenshots here onces it's out. Didnt know about the 30 record, thanks!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you looking for specific shots Cherry?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Zura said:


> Im sure there will be thousands of screenshots here onces it's out. Didnt know about the 30 record, thanks!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Are you looking for specific shots Cherry?



Not really, just want to see the game when people play it so I have an idea on what the game is like.

I just think of a regular Animal Crossing game + Happy Home Designer (but outside I guess) and crafting.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Then again, I want to see all the new bugs and fish, those are just my favorite about Animal Crossing


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Weee


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Not really, just want to see the game when people play it so I have an idea on what the game is like.
> 
> I just think of a regular Animal Crossing game + Happy Home Designer (but outside I guess) and crafting.



I'm def gonna be taking lots of screenshots when I get New Horizons, I have thousands of screenshots from my old New Leaf gameplay and I'm expecting to accumulate thousands more on my Switch (might need to buy an SD card for all these screenshots lol)


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tweet


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

:3


----------



## Zura (Jan 30, 2020)

Yeah you can plan on me sharing thousands of screenshots as well


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

400 more luckily


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 30, 2020)

``


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2020)

Oh shooooot


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2020)

good morning friends! what is everyone up to today? c:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2020)

Will have to make a cake today for my boyfriends birthday


----------



## Zura (Jan 31, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> Will have to make a cake today for my boyfriends birthday



Mmmmm cake... What flavor?


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 31, 2020)

hopefully a Tasty Cake


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 31, 2020)

I should cook more


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

I wish I could casually cook something


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 31, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 31, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I wish I could casually cook something


do salads count as cooking?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> do salads count as cooking?



I guess so since it said that it's the skill or preparing foods. Unless frozen foods, no. :/


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 31, 2020)

then I'd say that salads are super quick and tasty casual cooking c:


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

Most I've made was a fried egg on rice. Not that special, it tasted bland.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 31, 2020)

... what? xD


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

Gonna start cooking soon, just a "soon"


----------



## Zura (Jan 31, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Gonna start cooking soon, just a "soon"



Share some because Im super hungry


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

I ordered on the phone since I was too hungry to cook.

I sounded drunk on the phone tbh. :]


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 31, 2020)

Egg on rice does sound kinda nasty tbh


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

It's a leap year this year, I just realized.

One more day added to NH's wait >:{


----------



## Zura (Jan 31, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Egg on rice does sound kinda nasty tbh



Eggs on rice is delicious!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

Does anyone actually read the terms of guidelines and all?


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 31, 2020)

Ooo a Dreamy Popper, lets do this everyone!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone feeling dreamy today?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

I dream we get there by the end of the weekend


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 31, 2020)

I think that is a good plan to follow, lets do this!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

s u r e, let's try


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 31, 2020)

Dreamy Popper, here we come!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

Might be here all night so yep :}


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 31, 2020)

Zura said:


> Eggs on rice is delicious!!!


Well if it's plain eggs on plain white rice it sounds pretty nasty. With some spices or sides it can be good haha. Like curry and cream in the rice or some sausages to go with the eggs or chicken, enough salt of course etc.


----------



## cicely (Jan 31, 2020)

doodoo


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Well if it's plain eggs on plain white rice it sounds pretty nasty. With some spices or sides it can be good haha. Like curry and cream in the rice or some sausages to go with the eggs or chicken, enough salt of course etc.



I eat just eggs on rice because I'm lazy  I could make some meat and vegetables if I could.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

I read on what happens on Easter, it looks pretty fun!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 31, 2020)

Yee


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 31, 2020)

Helloooo


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

:}


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes, I love my new name "Cherryll" in the post. :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Then I realized つ is just う without the top part


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 1, 2020)

hello!

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you Aquari for the donation!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

:}

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might as well start collecting pink houses now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

I know it's late for me if my friend in UK says good morning.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 1, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 1, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

:}


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Zura (Feb 1, 2020)

Stayed up until around 5am playing games with the crew. Story short, im dead tired


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2020)

Zura said:


> Stayed up until around 5am playing games with the crew. Story short, im dead tired



go to bed lol


----------



## Zura (Feb 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> go to bed lol



I have too much energy though. It's so weird feeling both super tired and super energized at the same time. That's why I don't get a whole lot of sleep in the first place


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

I wish I could sleep less


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 1, 2020)

this is in tents!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

*sure*


----------



## Nougat (Feb 1, 2020)

Thought I'd pop in and give this a bump! Might want to try and get that Dreamy Popper!


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 1, 2020)

bop bop bop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

hehe


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

I guess the tag "dead thread" was real.


----------



## Zura (Feb 1, 2020)

Maybe, but then we wouldnt reach 6000 posts


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Seems like it so, unless some people decide it's a good idea.


----------



## Zura (Feb 1, 2020)

The idea definitly needs some work but I think it's good. People just don't like having to put in work

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some people don't like the idea of giving away money for a lack of effort and/or rng


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm not posting that much right now because I'm busy studying and I'd probably miss 6k if it went crazy now haha


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Zura said:


> The idea definitly needs some work but I think it's good. People just don't like having to put in work
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Some people don't like the idea of giving away money for a lack of effort and/or rng



Oh, I was meaning a good idea to raid.

oh those raids


----------



## Zura (Feb 1, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> I'm not posting that much right now because I'm busy studying and I'd probably miss 6k if it went crazy now haha



Thankfully we're moving at snail pace so I think you're good. Focus on them studies!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheryll said:


> Oh, I was meaning a good idea to raid.
> 
> oh those raids



That too. Raids are a little easier for some people but you also have to get it to that point


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> I'm not posting that much right now because I'm busy studying and I'd probably miss 6k if it went crazy now haha



stay in school

except me


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 1, 2020)

excitatory bump


----------



## allainah (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a dumb idea

When next event comes, should I keep track of when and how many collectibles go away when the currency is distributed?

Like...
11:00am - 11:03am = 23 sold
11:04am - 11:06am = 12 sold
11:07am - 11:14am = 5 sold

Or something like that


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I have a dumb idea
> 
> When next event comes, should I keep track of when and how many collectibles go away when the currency is distributed?
> 
> ...



That would be helpful to see whether or whether not people should waste time on pixels! (Spoilers: Even if I didn't need to I still probably would because I'm stupid)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> That would be helpful to see whether or whether not people should waste time on pixels! (Spoilers: Even if I didn't need to I still probably would because I'm stupid)



Probably might do that for fun. Not sure how the Easter event distributions will play since it's finding eggs. Do they automatically distribute or have a set time?


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 1, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 1, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

オケイ (okei) = OK boomer

- - - Post Merge - - -

or 노 유 (no yu) = no u

I guess 아니 너 (ani neo) can also work.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Doing more stuff 

あか = 赤 (aka) red
あお = 青 (ao) blue
しろ = 白 (shiro) white

Then add 色 (iro) which means colo(u)r
so it becomes that when talking about color spefically.

I'm bored


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

하얀 (hayan) = white
빨간 (ppalgan) = red

I think color is 색 (saeg) so just add that to make
빨간색 (ppalgansaeg) which means red defined as color. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This ain't Korean nor Japanese class though


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

I'll still continue since I gotta continue this

Korean verbs have a ~다 or ~하다 that means it's gotta be conjugated, a word English people don't know.
Those are in dictionary form, only books have them. In order to have them read by people, gotta pay attention to the word before it. For example, if it has a ~아 or ~오 sound, it is ~아 after it, if it's anything else, it's a 어 sound.
Anything with a ~하다 should be ~해

Remember to throw the ~다 and ~하다 in the trash when you conjugate it

있다 = 있어 (isseo) = there is
앉다 = 앉아 (anja) = to sit
행복하다 = 행복해 (haengbokhae) = to be happy


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

So kimchi-ean and sushinese has these things called particles. Basically they go after a word to indicate something.

For example, ~은/는 are particles in Korean that identify that object as the main topic, also known as the object particle.
The catch is, if a word ends with a 받침 (badchim), the ending consonant, it is ~은. If it does not have a badchim, it is ~는.

윤기는 (yoongineun) = Yoongi is the main subject of the sentence.
남준은 (namjooneun) = Namjoon is the main subject of the sentence.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Weebanese also has particles

は (ha) is one but here's the catch. It's pronounced wa like わ.
Welcome to Nihongo 101.

It is a topic marking particle, making the item or person the topic. Put your anime gear and say your
私は (watashi wa) all you want.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess adding to that, が (ga) is the subject particle, it's different.

It's more towards the subject, the person or object rather than the topic which is what the person who is talking about.

私が (watashi ga)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

を (wo/o) is also a particle that is pronounced like お (o), well...to me.

It identifies the direct object of the sentence, object. If you want help...it's after an object and before a verb.

ハイキューを (haikyu o)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Going back to oppa land,

~의 (ui) is a particle that means possession of some kind. It's pronounced as 에 (e) because I don't know.

넌 나의 비올레타 (neon naui biolleta) = You're my violeta.

Also,
~을/를 (eul/reul) is a particle that is like the object particle but it's for verbs. Same rules, if it's a badchim, ~을, if not, ~를

비빔밥을 않아 (bibimbabeul anha) = No bibimbab

Yes, 않다 (anhda) = do not, not


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

~에 (e) is actually a particle that defines location or current location.

위에 (wie) = above
방에 (bange) = room

~에서 (eseo) is another particle that defines "in" or "at" a location. This can also mean some action is happening inside somewhere.

방에서 = in/at the room
미국에서 (migugeseo) = inside/at America


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Back to anime land again, Japanese has 3 alphabet scripts.

First is Hiragana, it looks like this
どうぶつの
It's used for pretty much anything.

Second is Katakana.
Katakana is for loan words (english words transcribed in Japanese), scientific words, companies and noises.
Looks like ドウブツノ

Third is Kanji
It's basically Chinese characters into Japanese. It has the same meaning and all but pronounced in Japanese.
森 (もり[mori]) = forest


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I really like this song called "me gustas tu"

The song in Korean is called 오늘부터 우리는

오늘 (oneul) means today
~부터 (buteo) is a particle that means the start of something.
우리 (uri) means we or our
~는 (neun) is a subject particle

So it can be referred to as
"The start of today, together."


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Hearing another song. 

하늘 위로 (haneul wiro) = to the sky

하늘 (haneul) = sky
위 (wi) = above
로 (ro) = a particle indicating movement


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

~처럼 (cheoreom) = post particle meaning like as, comparison between two objects

So...~가 (ga) is a particle which is a subject particle.
Also, 네 (ne) means you, so is 니 (ni).
내 (nae) means I, me.

네 (ne) and 내 (nae) sound really similar so you say 네 (ne) as 니 (ni) to avoid confusion.

So it becomes 네가 (niga) pronounced like that meaning you.
It's left at 내가 (naega) meaning I, me.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Few more vocabulary before I go to sleep. 

여자 (yeoja) = woman
남자 (namja) = man
년 (nyeon) = boy
녀 (nyeo) = girl

Oppa and eonni are only used if you're a girl. If you're a boy, you say nuna or hyeong.
오빠 (oppa) = older brother [F]
언니 (eonni) = older sister [F]
형 (hyeong) = older brother [M]
누나 (nuna) = older sister [M]

여동생 (yeodongsaeng) = younger sister
남동생 (namdongsaeng) = younger brother

아빠 (appa) = dad
엄마 (eomma) = mom

나, 내 (na, nae) = I, me
저 (jeo) = I, me [more polite]
너, 니, 네 (neo, ni, ne) = you
제 (je) = my [more polite]
우리 (uri) = we, our


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

These about nature? I guess?

강 (gang) = river
산 (san) = mountain
바다 (bada) = ocean
파도 (pado) = wave
물 (mul) = water
나무 (namu) = tree

빛 (bit) = light
태양/해 (taeyang/hae) = sun
구름 (gureum) = cloud
하늘 (haneul) = sky
눈 (nun) = snow, eye

봄 (bom) = spring
여름 (yeoreum) = summer
가을 (gaeul) = autumn
겨울 (gyeoul) = winter


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

세상 (sesang) = world
시간 (shigan) = time
시계 (shigye) = clock
사랑 (sarang) = love
일 (il) = day
월 (wol) = month
년 (nyeon) = year
밤 (bam) = night

꿈 (kkum) = dream
장난 (jangnan) = joke, game
신 (shin) = god, deity
이름 (ireum) = name

코 (ko) = nose
입 (ib) = lip

옷 (ot) = clothes
바지 (baji) = pants
반바지 (banbaji) = shorts
치마 (chima) = skirt
신 (shin) = casual shoes
구두 (gudu) = dress shoes


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Korean has 2 number systems, Sino-Korean and Native. The Sino-Korean is for phone numbers, money, measurements and dates. Native is for counting general things, items, age and hours.

Sino-Korean : 
1. 일 (il)
2. 이 (i)
3. 삼 (sam)
4. 사 (sa)
5. 오 (o)
6. 육 (yuk)
7. 칠 (chil)
8. 팔 (pal)
9. 구 (gu)
10. 십 (shib)

Native :
1. 하나 (hana)
2. 둘 (dul)
3. 셋 (set)
4. 넷 (net)
5. 다섯 (daseot)
6. 여섯 (yeoseot)
7. 일곱 (ilgob)
8. 여덟 (yeodeol)
9. 아홉 (ahop)
10.열 (yeol)

I think it's like that


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 2, 2020)

Stairs!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 2, 2020)

so hungry


----------



## Zura (Feb 2, 2020)

Same.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 2, 2020)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

Still looking for that 2019 purple candy lmaooo rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Good morning everyone!



Eyyyyyy


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Good morning~


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm thinking of having a new sig that's actually pokemon related


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I would want to see that!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Spoiler: possible sig













Okie I think I fixed it


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks good! The image link is just huge though


----------



## Zura (Feb 2, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Spoiler: possible sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are so cute!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 2, 2020)

They're adorable! but 100% I think they'd need to be shrunk a bit to fit pixel height sig limits. but i love those!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I love it! It looks really cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikotoot said:


> They're adorable! but 100% I think they'd need to be shrunk a bit to fit pixel height sig limits. but i love those!



I think I checked (in MS paint ) and it's 600 something so. :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> Spoiler: possible sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable!  You'd just need to resize them a bit lol.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I need two more pink houses. :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 2, 2020)

bump again!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

hehe


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Are Valentine's rose like Christmas lights?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I caused a language class last night here.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Might as well continue it I guess.

人 (jin) = person
語 (go) = language

Just attach it to any country and then you've got [that country nationality] or [that country's language]

日本 (nihon) = Japan (which 日 can mean sun and 本 can mean origin)
日本語 (nihongo) = Japanese language
日本人 (nihonjin) = Japanese person


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 2, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 2, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Are Valentine's rose like Christmas lights?



I believe so


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

느낌 (neukkim) = feeling

So, English has here, there and over there. Welp, here it is.
이 (i) is for when an object is near
그 (geu) is when the object is somewhat farther from the speaker.
저 (jeo) is when the object is faraway.

You can add 저 to ~기 (~gi) and ~건 (~geon) to get
저기 (jeogi)
저건 (jeogeon)
to describe something faraway.

Both 이 and 그 can be added to ~건 to get
이건 (igeon)
그건 (geugeon)

For ~기,
여기 (yeogi) is used for close
거기 (geogi) is for somewhat faraway from speaker.

I think I messed up some grammar rules though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> I believe so



Ah ok


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

시간을 달려서 (shiganeul dallyeoseo)

시간 (shigan) = time
~을 (~eul) = object particle with verb
달려하다 (dallyeohada) = run, sprint
~서 (~seo) = I don't know what that means.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

19 more unread notifications then I have 100 unread notifs.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 2, 2020)

I got one rose last year for my bday and was like awwwwwww


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Zura said:


> I got one rose last year for my bday and was like awwwwwww



That's nice! :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I wish I had 0.5 text size

[SIZE=0.5]nope[/SIZE]


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

*just testing if this works*


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 2, 2020)

BTW if you're making a bowl of Italian ice three lemons with no sugar is too much. Learned that the hard way


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 2, 2020)

I love lemon guy


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I see a moonball for sale and I can't afford it, rip


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

mon bal D:


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I should get 2019 red roses and white roses.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

Doop


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Ok so I'm trying to get a Valentine's day lineup but Idk what to do


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 2, 2020)

blooper


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

trooper


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 2, 2020)

blump a lump


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Wondering if I should give 65 or 66 bells since I like a clean number of bells I have


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I can survive with this lineup (though I want a red rose and white rose from 2019)


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I can survive with this lineup (though I want a red rose and white rose from 2019)


your lineup is greatttttt!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm like 3 inches away from my lineup lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

nani?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

Where the topazes at :eyes:


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

In a restaurant and elders staring at me since I’m on this forum


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

Tell them to join you


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Where the topazes at :eyes:


In my sidebar I guess?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I feel like since this forum is childish to them, I mean...


----------



## Zura (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey the Chiefs won the SB


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I feel like since this forum is childish to them, I mean...


start reading the posts loudly lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

==


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> ==


do you even know english? hahaha


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

dam


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

well wow


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

==


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

it's evolving and resetting?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

ALIENS


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

wait what, I didn't hear you


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

ah ok....


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

==


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

=================================================


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

//////////


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm assimilating... kinda?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

==


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

?????????


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

yes I guess


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

hmmmmm no


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

jk


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

what?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

==


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh, we are actually posting?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Sure!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

[&]


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

==


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

.)).


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Wee!


----------



## lsabella (Feb 2, 2020)

hehdhuendu

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jsnsisnsi


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

^___^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I was gone for 1 minute then 5 more posts happened


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

:O


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

ㅜㅇㅜ


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

great


----------



## lsabella (Feb 2, 2020)

i just watched the super bowl and ate like 100,000,000 wings ;’(


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I just hear sport noises downstairs.


----------



## lsabella (Feb 2, 2020)

lmao its over whatt


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I don't even know, maybe they are just watching loud youtube videos


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

let's do this, c'mon!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lsabella said:


> i just watched the super bowl and ate like 100,000,000 wings ;’(


did you register at Guiness WR?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

ツッツ


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

へへへ i dont knowへへへ


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## lsabella (Feb 2, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> let's do this, c'mon!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



crap oops no


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

==


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## kikotoot (Feb 3, 2020)

luma lee luma bop

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is gonna happen in my sleep isn't it

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish i still had my hot feather, it's date would put it right before the steange doll which would make a nice bottom row pattern of feather egg glowy


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

lsabella said:


> crap oops no


well dammmmm


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

If we don't get there by tonight, I may miss it


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> this is gonna happen in my sleep isn't it


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

no way


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

SPEED IT UP!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Wow, intense!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

leggoooooooo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

==


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

leggoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello good people.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

fasterrrr


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

I gotta be on my computer for this then


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

motto motto


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

hayaku kudasai

- - - Post Merge - - -

da DON


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

何!?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

ㅎㅅㅎ

My face currently


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

don don don

- - - Post Merge - - -

NANI


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

100 more!

Also, direct?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Haven't seen that, looks great! Especially the banner. Sad that Wednesday will be off for some time also the blog tree.

(I mean, I posted cringy blogs)


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

Interesting Direct! :0


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Wait...there is a better image uploading system?

Could it be?


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yep, TBT 3.0 is going to be awesome especially with the New Horizons look!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

crying


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm just happy that New Horizons sakuras...actually look like that instead of nasty pink leaves.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

It is crazy that with this upgrade, I would have witnessed to 2 of TBT’s upgrades (TBT 2.0 & 3.0)!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Honestly, this is the first time I've noticed a TBT upgrade.

Still waiting for Valentines and Easter to participate.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Woah we might reach the goal tonight


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

More emojis they say?

I want a evil one.

Just a  one with a smile


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

almost there peeps


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

*spam*


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Woohoo!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

hehe


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

What's up with the frowny face?


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

mood swings


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

:l

:}

:{


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Ah, I see!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Just 73 more luckily.

I wonder if we get a more gradient tree during autumn.
I kinda want to see that


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

The new tree looks so nice, I'm curious what else they will be doing with the new design... Maybe an island look perhaps?


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Solve the problems by putting clouds in the banner


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lets get dreamy (or poopy? lol) everyone!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Let's go there at s*xy six 000

might get a warning so


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

maybeeeee

or not


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Haha!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

My friend is asking if I finished our group project.

Simple answer : no


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

As long as you have a ways to go before its due, nothing to worry about right? lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm almost finished with it.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> My friend is asking if I finished our group project.
> 
> Simple answer : no


lmao


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 9 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*


*Winner of the tenth week:*

5387-5927

This week's winner is number #5520!
Oops that's me  Re-rolling!


Zura said:


> And I like you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Halfway! I love your avi and sig btw


This week's winner is number #5509! 
Me again wtf?! Re-rolling


Zura said:


> Yeah, so basically I pick a random number each week made from the numbers of posts in that week. So if at the start of the week the posts were at 1500 and at the end of the week it was at 1800, I'd do a random number between 1500-1800 and so on. This means the more post you have during that week, the greater your chances are at winning the raffle.
> 
> Feel free to ask if you're still confused by somethings






Kammm said:


> Helloooo


Finally! 
This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

:}

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 9 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow 2 rerolls :]


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Ikr  congratz to Kammm!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice, congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Can someone give me 6 bells?

The inconsistency is bothering me


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Under 60 away now!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

I was thinking of two red balloons above my tulips but eh


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I was thinking of two red balloons above my tulips but eh



That would look nice!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Then again, I don't have 4K-6K to pay off those balloons.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

congrats hahahaha


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

wut someone gave me bells? I can't check now but thanks whoever that was


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

It twas me mwahahahaha


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Then again, I don't have 4K-6K to pay off those balloons.



Yeah, those Red Balloons cost quite a pretty penny. lol


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Then again, I don't have 4K-6K to pay off those balloons.


your lineup is great as it is!


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> your lineup is great as it is!



I second this!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

Less than 50!!!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lets do this!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> It twas me mwahahahaha



Thanks for that!

I'm just gonna try a few things

1. Snow Bunny, Lump of Coal (which no one will ever use)
2. Cherries
3. ??


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

Now it changed. But I loved the old one too.


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Yeah post raid


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

hahahaa


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

I love to raid!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

let


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

do


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Raids are our speciality


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

me


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

win


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

We're getting close everyone!


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> let





MasterM64 said:


> do





Flyffel said:


> me



Oh boy


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> Oh boy



Haha! xD


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

lmao


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

So close!


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

We got this


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Less than 30 away!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

omggg

- - - Post Merge - - -

doki doki


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

So close, here we come!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

We got this ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

haatobiito


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

So close already?


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lets get dreamy!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

omg it's soooooo close


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Getting close, looks like we don't need the coal today! lol


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

the end is nigh


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

15 second countdown remember?

That was tragic


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Anyone feeling dreamy yet?


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

We doin this


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

I wasted so much time on this today omg


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Hoot


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

I know I'm feeling dreamy for sure!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

tragedy is close


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> 15 second countdown remember?
> 
> That was tragic


Yeah 


MasterM64 said:


> Anyone feeling dreamy yet?


I think Im in a dream


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

oh


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

I wonder who the lucky soul is going to be?


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

HELP


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 3, 2020)

ahhh


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

So close


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

So close!!!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

omg


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 3, 2020)

oh noes


----------



## Hatori (Feb 3, 2020)

generous thread, good luck to whoever wins!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lets get dreamy!!

WHAAAAATT I WON? :O


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

*popsssssssssss*

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Lets get dreamy!!



Nice!


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 3, 2020)

blehhh


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

no


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 3, 2020)

cries in british


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats!!! lmao


----------



## Hatori (Feb 3, 2020)

congrats MasterM64~


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Hatori said:


> generous thread, good luck to whoever wins!


We try 


MasterM64 said:


> Lets get dreamy!!


And it looks like it was the Master himself. Our raid champion!!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Yay! I can relax now


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Definitely was not expecting this to win!


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Would you like a message on your dreamy poopper?


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> Would you like a message on your dreamy poopper?



Any message will do my friend!


----------



## lsabella (Feb 3, 2020)

woahhh :0 congrats

that was quick!


----------



## Hatori (Feb 3, 2020)

this is a cute little thing going on, could I send some random collectibles to be given away?

sorry they wont necessarily be great ones lol but Im sure someone could make use of them!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Gonna be crazy again soon~


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hatori said:


> this is a cute little thing going on, could I send some random collectibles to be given away?



To my knowledge, you can donate anything you want and come up with whatever conditions you want!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

It's like, sakura egg to post 6666


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Hatori said:


> this is a cute little thing going on, could I send some random collectibles to be given away?
> 
> sorry they wont necessarily be great ones lol but Im sure someone could make use of them!



You don't even have to send them to me. Basically the thread is for hosting the giveaways 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheryll said:


> It's like, sakura egg to post 6666



Thinking about donating my blood potion for 6666


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2020)

FINALLY

grats to the winner!


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Aquari said:


> FINALLY
> 
> grats to the winner!



Ikr it took forever! Thanks for donating btw!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Aquari said:


> FINALLY
> 
> grats to the winner!



Thank you for donating such a lovely collectible to this thread!  Henry is very pleased!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks really good!

- - - Post Merge - - -




A look before the change. Don't mind those unread notifs


----------



## Hatori (Feb 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> You don't even have to send them to me. Basically the thread is for hosting the giveaways



Gotcha! Though I'm not always around the site much but if anyone is interested, y'all can have (the whole random assortment):






 Jingle





 Cherry





 Purple Violet x2





 White Pansy x2

For a closer goal of Post #6150 ?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> Ikr it took forever! Thanks for donating btw!



My pleasure, but what I really came here for is to deliver this package addressed to "6500"


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

All of them for #6150?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Hatori said:


> Gotcha! Though I'm not always around the site much but if anyone is interested, y'all can have (the whole random assortment):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hopefully get there when I'm out of classes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aquari said:


> My pleasure, but what I really came here for is to deliver this package addressed to "6500"


----------



## Hatori (Feb 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> All of them for #6150?



Yes all of them for #6150!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice on the carnation!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

--


----------



## lsabella (Feb 3, 2020)

henejsndueheudheuwhgdfefshdfwgg


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Alright, who liked 10 of my posts?


----------



## lsabella (Feb 3, 2020)

o-0

- - - Post Merge - - -

o=o

- - - Post Merge - - -

o+o

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

spam

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls post


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Nice on the carnation!



Thank you my friend for making it possible!


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Alright, OP has been updated! Enjoy!!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Yay!

I'll just keep experimenting with lineups for now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

100 unread notifs now


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 3, 2020)

holy that was fast


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Yay!
> 
> I'll just keep experimenting with lineups for now.
> 
> ...



Wow that's insane!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DubiousDelphine said:


> holy that was fast



Ikr raids are scary


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

How big are your inventories?

I just have these. 

う (x4)
つ
ど (x2)
ぶ
森
Cake
Cherry (x4)
December Birthstone
Flea
Ditto Egg (x2)
Holiday Candy Cane 2019
Lucky
Lump of Coal
Nightmare Egg
Orange
Purple Violet
Red Pansy
Red Rose
Red Tulip (x2)
Sakura Egg
Snow Bunny
Spring Sakura (x3)
Tasty Cake (x2)
White Pansy
White Tulip (x3)
White Violet
Winter Mittens (x8)
Yellow Pansy


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> How big are your inventories?
> 
> I just have these.
> 
> ...



Holy guacamole, for reals?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mine is like twice that


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Most were giveaways and I need to throw some away. No one is buying an orange these days.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Most were giveaways and I need to throw some away. No one is buying an orange these days.



Instead of throwing them away, I think you should donate them here or host a giveaway!  I guarantee you that there is someone out there that would love an orange. lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Yep, totally 

I'm going to sleep so yep.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

Going to call it night and make my last post here!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank for the tbt Zura!!! <3


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Kammm said:


> Thank for the tbt Zura!!! <3


Np congrats!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

I think it's funny I rolled my self twice. It was the first time it land on me


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

It's never landed on me before 11 weeks I've been here


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

:0 heyhey


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> It's never landed on me before 11 weeks I've been here



That's why I found it so weird that it stopped on me 2 times in a row


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm back after being locked out of my house. :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

I have some I'm willing to donate to this thread.

Would Sakura Egg at post 6666 work?


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I have some I'm willing to donate to this thread.
> 
> Would Sakura Egg at post 6666 work?



I don't see why not


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

:}

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanna say "collect tables" now for some reason.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Alright, I got all the files for all of the collectibles, yee~


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> How big are your inventories?
> 
> I just have these.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for doing this to you everyone 

う			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
つ			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
ど			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
の			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
ぶ			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
森			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Ancient Candle			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Apple (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
April Birthstone (Diamond)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
August Birthstone (Peridot)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Aurora Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Aurora Sky			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Avatar Animation			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Avatar Width Extension			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Bloodshot Potion			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Pansy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Candy Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Chao Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Chocolate Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Christmas Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Christmas Gold Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Classic Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Coco			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cool Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Dark Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
December Birthstone (Turquoise)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Dreamy Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Dreamy Party Popper			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Eevee Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Famous Mushroom			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Father's Day Carnation			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
February Birthstone (Amethyst)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Flea			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Fresh Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Frost Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Galaxy Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Happy Ditto Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Holiday Candy Cane 2016			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Holiday Candy Cane 2017			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Holiday Candy Cane 2018			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Holiday Candy Cane 2019			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Ice Cream Swirl (TBT Beach Party)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Isabelle			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Jack			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
January Birthstone (Garnet)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Jingle			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Jingle Christmas Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
July Birthstone (Ruby)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
June Birthstone (Pearl)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Kapp'n Christmas Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Kirby Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Leaf Ticket Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Leif			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Light Blue Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Lobo			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Lucky			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Lump of Coal			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Magical Fireworks			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
March Birthstone (Aquamarine)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
May Birthstone (Emerald)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Mint			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Mother's Day Carnation			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
New Leaf			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Nightmare Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
November Birthstone (Topaz)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
October Birthstone (Opal)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Orange (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Orange Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Orange Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pastel Disco Ball Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pav?			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pear (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pikachu Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Cosmos			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Lily			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Tulip			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Popsicle (TBT Beach Party)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Poptart Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pumpkin Cupcake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Bat Potion			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Cosmos			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Lily			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Pansy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Pikmin Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Tulip			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Turnip			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Ruby			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Sakura Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
September Birthstone (Sapphire)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Silver Mailbox			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Spring Sakura			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Spring Shamrock			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Strange Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
The Bell Tree Fair 2017 Patch			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Timmy Christmas Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Togepi Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tortimer			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Toy Hammer			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
User Title Color Change			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Voodoo Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Waluigi Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Cosmos			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Lily			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Pansy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Tulip			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Winter Mittens			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Cosmos			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Lily			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Pansy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Tulip			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yoshi Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Zen Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Zipper Sakura	                Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Spoiler



つ			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
ど			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
森			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
3 Envelopes			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
August Birthstone (Peridot)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Aurora Sky			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Avatar Animation			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Avatar Width Extension			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Bloodshot Potion			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Chocolate Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Father's Day Carnation			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
February Birthstone (Amethyst)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Flea			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Happy Ditto Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Holiday Candy Cane 2019			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Instant One-Day Username Change	
Expires: 10:02, 1st May 2019		N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Instant One-Day Username Change	
Expires: 01:27, 8th Dec 2019		N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Isabelle			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
January Birthstone (Garnet)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Jingle			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Jingle Christmas Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
July Birthstone (Ruby)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
June Birthstone (Pearl)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Kapp'n Christmas Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Love Ball			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Magical Fireworks			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
May Birthstone (Emerald)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Moon Ball			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Nightmare Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
October Birthstone (Opal)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Orange Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pok?ball			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
September Birthstone (Sapphire)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Spring Sakura			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Timmy Christmas Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Togepi Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
User Title Color Change			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
User Title Color Change			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
White Pansy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Pansy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Winter Mittens			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Winter Mittens			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm sorry for doing this to you everyone
> 
> う
> つ
> ...



That's a lot.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2020)

Figure I might as well join in too lmao



Spoiler: all my collectibles



ど			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Ancient Candle			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Apple (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Aurora Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Aurora Sky			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Avatar Animation			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Avatar Width Extension			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Blue Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Pansy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Blue Hybrid Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Candy Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Chao Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cherry (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Chocolate Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Christmas Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Cool Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
December Birthstone (Turquoise)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Dreamy Party Popper			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Eevee Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Famous Mushroom			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Famous Mushroom			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Famous Mushroom			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Famous Mushroom			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Father's Day Carnation			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
February Birthstone (Amethyst)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Flea			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Goomba			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Green Feather			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Happy Ditto Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Holiday Candy Cane 2017			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Holiday Candy Cane 2018			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Holiday Candy Cane 2019			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Ice Cream Swirl (TBT Beach Party)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Invader			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Jack			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
January Birthstone (Garnet)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
January Birthstone (Garnet)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Jingle Christmas Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
June Birthstone (Pearl)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Kapp'n Christmas Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Kirby Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Light Blue Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Lump of Coal			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Magical Fireworks			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
May Birthstone (Emerald)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
May Birthstone (Emerald)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Mother's Day Carnation			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
New Leaf			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Nightmare Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
November Birthstone (Topaz)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
October Birthstone (Opal)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Orange (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Orange (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Orange Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Orange Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pastel Disco Ball Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Peach (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pear (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pear (Fruit)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pikachu Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Cosmos			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Lily			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pink Hybrid Tulip			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pinky			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Popsicle (TBT Beach Party)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Pumpkin Cupcake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Bat Potion			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Purple Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Balloon			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Cosmos			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Red Tulip			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Sakura Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
September Birthstone (Sapphire)			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Silver Mailbox			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Spring Sakura			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Spring Sakura			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Spring Sakura			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Spring Sakura			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Spring Shamrock			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Spring Shamrock			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Spring Shamrock			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Swamp Potion			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tasty Cake			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Tetris Grid			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
The Bell Tree Fair 2017 Patch			Configure	N/A	N/A	Discard
Valentine's Rose			N/A	N/A	N/A	Discard
Voodoo Doll			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Waluigi Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Waluigi Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Pansy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Rose			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Tulip			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
White Violet			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Winter Mittens			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Winter Mittens			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Winter Mittens			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Winter Mittens			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yellow Candy			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard
Yoshi Easter Egg			Configure	Gift	N/A	Discard



Notice I have a lot of dupes lol (love my cherries, peaches and blue roses)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

If there's a happy ditto egg,

I want a 2020 sad ditto egg


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

--


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

I wanna change my name again.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> That's a lot.



Yes it is I have a problem


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

Why a sad Ditto?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

It’ll be cute, ()


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 3, 2020)

giveaway thread part 2!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 4, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 4, 2020)

dooplers


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2020)

Jam on a ham and cheese?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 4, 2020)

seems kinda pointless -- not a jam person either


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 4, 2020)

``


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 4, 2020)

First post on this thread. I've never interacted before OwO


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 4, 2020)

hiya


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

Really tired---

- - - Post Merge - - -

5.8K posts? What?


----------



## Azrael (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow post count really jumped up with that popper giveaway


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Wow post count really jumped up with that popper giveaway



Made us real popular as well


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 4, 2020)

50 left


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 4, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm back again


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 4, 2020)

heyyyy


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

"Hello, I just signed up to this forum. I look forward to meeting new people and helping others. Btw, I can answer some questions about ACNL since I've played it for years and other games."

My introduction thread, ugh...it's really cringy :{


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> "Hello, I just signed up to this forum. I look forward to meeting new people and helping others. Btw, I can answer some questions about ACNL since I've played it for years and other games."
> 
> My introduction thread, ugh...it's really cringy :{



Mine was even worse


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

I found it, I think every young teen just overdoses the 3 exclamation points.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have been playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf for quite some time now (not sure exactly how long). Anyways, I hope I have a good time on the forums.

^^Here was mine


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf for quite some time now (not sure exactly how long). Anyways, I hope I have a good time on the forums.
> 
> ^^Here was mine



That actually is a professional one.

My dumb self actually thought I could "help people" in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> "Hello, I just signed up to this forum. I look forward to meeting new people and helping others. Btw, I can answer some questions about ACNL since I've played it for years and other games."
> 
> My introduction thread, ugh...it's really cringy :{








I told you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw post *#6651* will get my Bloodshot potion. Hint hint the first post on page 666


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't think I ever made an introductory thread lol 


But my brother did make a thread on here forever ago that mentions my username. I don't know how to find any of my oldest posts on here unfortunately.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheeto, Boba, Mama-Darius, and Lipton wanted to say "good morning!" and yes although it is 7pm here theyre nocturnal so it would be morning for them!


That is all.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

Waiting for people to get broke because of New Horizons


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Waiting for people to get broke because of New Horizons



Work paid for my game. I pre-ordered it and right after I got a bonus that basically covered the entire bill


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

Oh gross, for a day or longer they said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> Btw post *#6651* will get my Bloodshot potion. Hint hint the first post on page 666



*o o h*


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 4, 2020)

How long to be active b4 I apply for mod? Three months going good for me currently

- - - Post Merge - - -

But people may know better based on post count


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> How long to be active b4 I apply for mod? Three months going good for me currently



Well...I mean, I'm here for only half a year but I would say as long as you're active and hard-working (in a good way), it's good!

I don't trust myself, especially when exams will come soon.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 4, 2020)

I think I qualify, though same can be said of alot of forum members. Last big mod position via a subreddit didn't end in success, though I think I got close. Will the TBT collectibles be looking for a mod soon or should I not think there is a connection between the Forums and that server?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> I think I qualify, though same can be said of alot of forum members. Last big mod position via a subreddit didn't end in success, though I think I got close. Will the TBT collectibles be looking for a mod soon or should I not think there is a connection between the Forums and that server?



I feel like that is just not official, only us members running it.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 4, 2020)

Even so, I still wouldn't mind taking mod positions of unofficial servers


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Even so, I still wouldn't mind taking mod positions of unofficial servers



Seems like it.
Not sure if they're taking mod positions yet (or at all) for now at least. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"there's probably no need for new mods here unless we get a surge of members tomorrow"

Someone said so yep, wait until there's more members to moderate

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> Work paid for my game. I pre-ordered it and right after I got a bonus that basically covered the entire bill



Pretty glad I don't have it so I can work on college and all 

Also, my original intent was that people would be broke in TBT. I mean...it's New Horizons, a furniture is probably 1TBT per piece.


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

I tried enough times making applications. It's time to give up


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm not sure when to apply, assuming at the end of college. :}


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 4, 2020)

Making new accounts is unappreciated here correct, even if for a good reason.

My post count doesn't really fit my starting date.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's quite sad


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Making new accounts is unappreciated here correct, even if for a good reason.
> 
> My post count doesn't really fit my starting date.
> 
> ...



Any alternative accounts is bad here.

I made one in October because I was bored and I was messing around, didn't know what to do.
Notes : Don't mess around when you're bored.

I feel like a ton of people make hiatuses so it's fine, I sure did July - September. I know some people who have been gone for a few years.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 4, 2020)

I made a new one on reddit because I wanted a fresh start.

But I guess I don't really need a fresh start here.

Plus, there's more at stake here I suppose if I started fresh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus, this helps teach me better discipline if I stick with an account even when it's hard too


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> I made a new one on reddit because I wanted a fresh start.
> 
> But I guess I don't really need a fresh start here.
> 
> Plus, there's more at stake here I suppose if I started fresh.



Hm...maybe try contacting the staff? I guess they banned alt. accounts from them sending bells and collectibles to the original user. I used mine to bump my thread so yeah.  (I was dumb back then)

If you want a really fresh start, maybe try?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 4, 2020)

I feel like still if I wanted to do it, I should have done it a while ago

- - - Post Merge - - -

But maybe there's a reason I stuck it out for this long.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As long as no one else has a problem with my post count, I don't see why I should


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

Hm...can't really think of anything.

I always have these feelings, "should've done it earlier"


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

ok thnx for that 

Posting for 6129


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh yeah, I forgot there was a prize at the 50th. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want Easter to come, I want to know what it feels like 

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...ar-had-your-favourite-easter-egg-collectibles

Fake ones looking really nice and sexy.


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 5, 2020)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wow soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

sad story: I missed out on a shiny g max milcery. This event is the only opportunity to catch a shiny max alcremie with something other than strawberry sweet

- - - Post Merge - - -

someone join me! only 20 posts to go!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's sad. (assuming because I haven't played sword or shield)


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 5, 2020)

heyhey peeps

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheryll said:


> That's sad. (assuming because I haven't played sword or shield)



I had an 80% catch rate chance too


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

That's even more than I thought, 4/5 should be good chances.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

post

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone need Appletun, Honedge, or Corsola with better than average stats and a competitive nature? for SwSh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have tons of breedjects


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

:}


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 5, 2020)

Wait is the Milcery event still going.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Wait is the Milcery event still going.



I'm not sure honestly

- - - Post Merge - - -

we should hurry to 6150 guys! It's getting late for me.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

Almost 10 so let's try ?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

I noticed that biggestfanofaccf is leaving the forums soon


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

That's sad, hopefully they will feel better :3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm too attached to leave this site myself. I also like having a virtual site where I can be social.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

Honestly surprised I didn't go away, collectibles just kept me attached


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

I hope Animal Crossing isn't dying. BiggestFanofAccf made a good point in his blog that the gaps between the games are getting larger


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

Spin offs

Smh


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

Post

4


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

3 more


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

2 22222


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

So...this time


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

0000000000

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheryll said:


> So...this time



um thnx


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

So I'll just send a PM/VM to Hatori about what I want my messages to be


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

Sure!

Next is a bunch of casual convos until the next


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> So I'll just send a PM/VM to Hatori about what I want my messages to be



Send me it in VMs. They gave them to me to hand out


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

Zura said:


> Send me it in VMs. They gave them to me to hand out



If it's all the same Zura. I'd like to discuss when it's morning for me. Just since it's getting a little late and I'm ready to log off here.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dang. How is Snowesque suddenly the top poster?


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> If it's all the same Zura. I'd like to discuss when it's morning for me. Just since it's getting a little late and I'm ready to log off here.



Np tell me when you're ready

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> Dang. How is Snowesque suddenly the top poster?



Suddenly? She's been top for like weeks now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2020)

I dont know what's going on but I can finally see the differences between light blue and blue balloons


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

Hehe, 1 more hour


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2020)

Soon I won't be able to use TBT for awhile, the horror!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

I can finally do work without being distracted,


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 5, 2020)

it's been a fifth of a year!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 5, 2020)

RIP IN PIECES TBT

SO

S
A
D


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 5, 2020)

we still living fam


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 5, 2020)

Boo


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 5, 2020)

woowowo


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> woowowo



Hey, fancy seeing you here  How are you?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 6, 2020)

blop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 6, 2020)

blee


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 6, 2020)

yahoo!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 6, 2020)

``


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2020)

Nyoom


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Zura (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey guys!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Azrael (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello guys


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm back (once again )


----------



## Azrael (Feb 6, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 6, 2020)

:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eew, what's this red line on my discord? I like the old one better.


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 6, 2020)

How much do you think snow bunnies will cost?

(just asking since I kinda want another next year)


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 6, 2020)

no idea...


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 6, 2020)

Are snow bunnies going to be giftable?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 6, 2020)

I think they said next Christmas like the Christmas Gold Candies.

I don't know why but that gives enough time to save up for a 6 aurora lineup. :]


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 6, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I think they said next Christmas like the Christmas Gold Candies.
> 
> I don't know why but that gives enough time to save up for a 6 aurora lineup. :]



I know the aurora will be popular. Probably won't care enough personally.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 6, 2020)

I wish I was interested in auroras but I like the snow bunnies better. 

I think they will cost 1K - 2K like the balloons and potions :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

(kinda bothers me the tiny pixel outline on the bottom is cut


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 7, 2020)

Whenever Snowesque posts here I imagine this doll just staring at the happenings here from a corner or something. (Because of the messages and avatar. lol)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 7, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Whenever Snowesque posts here I imagine this doll just staring at the happenings here from a corner or something. (Because of the messages and avatar. lol)



Omg dont put that image in my mind *always here and watching...*


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 7, 2020)

Zura said:


> Omg dont put that image in my mind *always here and watching...*



It's all i can see now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Hat' (Feb 7, 2020)

hewwo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

hi


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 7, 2020)

This Valentines season I'd like to share the fruit that imo shows the best symbolism for togetherness, the Cherry 

Whoever can best represent love to me wins a whole lineup!

That is get to *post 7053* which when flipped upside down best spells out love! (where V=5 as a roman numeral)


However, there is a catch. I will only give out a whole lineup if someone can reach the post goal by the end of Valentine's Day, February 14. Otherwise, the prize will be a row of 6.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TLDR/Summary

So basically, the poster of *post 7053* wins 12 cherries if before February 15, and half the amount if the correct post is reached anytime after.

To make it easy and since EST seems to be one of the most common and/or well-known timezones, I will be going by that one and so the cut off for 12 cherries will be midnight EST (Eastern Standard Time) on February 15.

This gives everyone a little over a week to try to reach post 7053 with hopes of winning a dozen cherries!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 7, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> This Valentines season I'd like to share the fruit that imo shows the best symbolism for togetherness, the Cherry
> 
> Whoever can best represent love to me wins a whole lineup!
> 
> ...



Ooh. :0


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah sorry ^ it's so long  in case anyone was thinking that. I just could not think of a way to make it any shorter.

Looking at how short all the others are XD


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Yeah sorry ^ it's so long  in case anyone was thinking that. I just could not think of a way to make it any shorter.
> 
> Looking at how short all the others are XD



At post 7053, 12 cherries are given if done before 12am EST on February 15th. If after, 6 cherries are put. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried at least, hehe.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Henry is very pleased with the progress of this thread!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

I don't know why, I've been keeping a list of collectibles to find (sometime) to give to people.



Spoiler: all collectibles to give (hopefully)



Loveball
Pinwheel
2019 Purple Candy
2018-2019 August Birthstone



Just a start for now


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> At post 7053, 12 cherries are given if done before 12am EST on February 15th. If after, 6 cherries are put.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I tried at least, hehe.



Oh duh XD @Excalibur feel free to put this one instead in OP. If you care enough about a shortened explanation


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I don't know why, I've been keeping a list of collectibles to find (sometime) to give to people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is super lovely omg


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I don't know why, I've been keeping a list of collectibles to find (sometime) to give to people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for keeping me in mind my friend with the August stone, I truly appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2020)

also can I just mention how HECKING hard it id to find a november birthstone with literally a 4-year time span???


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 7, 2020)

Eventually I'm going to have to delete a bunch of people off my 3DS friend list. Wow!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also can I just mention how HECKING hard it id to find a november birthstone with literally a 4-year time span???



I definitely can understand, some birthstones with certain years make Weird Dolls look common in comparison... xD


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

Top 2 (loveball and pinwheel) are just long term things, just helping people with smaller collectibles that they want

or else


Spoiler: this



Pinky (x3)
Invader (x2)
Goomba (x3)
Heart Wand (x7)
Star Wand (x9)
Flower Wand (x2)
Pinwheel (x2)
Glam Feather
Final Boss Feather
Green Balloon



- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> also can I just mention how HECKING hard it id to find a november birthstone with literally a 4-year time span???



Never dabbled (much) with birthstones but they sound pretty hard on lineups with them dates and all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm still salty about selling my 2016 one way back when jhfkgjshdfkjshdfg


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm still salty about selling my 2016 one way back when jhfkgjshdfkjshdfg



So you're looking for a 2016 November stone?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> So you're looking for a 2016 November stone?


yeah I want to buy one from 2015, 2016, 2017, or 2018.



I just messaged the person I sent it to lol, hope they don't think I'm weird or smth


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I want to buy one from 2015, 2016, 2017, or 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I just messaged the person I sent it to lol, hope they don't think I'm weird or smth



Looks like Princess Mipha has a 2015 one, she may help you out possibly!  I'll keep an eye out for you my friend. o/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> Looks like Princess Mipha has a 2015 one, she may help you out possibly!  I'll keep an eye out for you my friend. o/



Does she perhaps have it for sale? Or do you just happen to know that she has one with that particular year?

Also thanks! I'll be looking out for Peridots for you


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Does she perhaps have it for sale? Or do you just happen to know that she has one with that particular year?
> 
> Also thanks! I'll be looking out for Peridots for you



She currently has it on display in her lineup; she may be willing to timestamp trade at least. It is worth a shot!  Thank you my friend, I truly appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> She currently has it on display in her lineup; she may be willing to timestamp trade at least. It is worth a shot!  Thank you my friend, I truly appreciate it more than you know!



Actually there is no November stone in her lineup currently, there is an October one though.

Also yw :3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

I thought I saw a November birthstone for sale a few days ago. Not sure what happened.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, it was a 2 months ago and it was 2014.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually there is no November stone in her lineup currently, there is an October one though.
> 
> Also yw :3



OH, I don't know what my brain did there! >_< I apologize about that!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion : I think the ice cream swirls kinda look weird (to me at least), I like the popsicles better


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Unpopular Opinion : I think the ice cream swirls kinda look weird (to me at least), I like the popsicles better



They are interesting, but I do like them though! I do agree the Popsicles look better though!  I'm curious to see if they re-issue them in the future along with new beach collectibles for New Horizons...


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

I want a popsicle, but I know my poor self can't afford one.

Just waiting one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All my pink houses are after my pansies :/


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I want a popsicle, but I know my poor self can't afford one.
> 
> Just waiting one.



Seeing what you have, you definitely can afford one, but you just have to sell some collectibles to finance it. I guess that is the fact of life when it comes to collectibles and TBT. lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

"Collectibles are things you own and TBT is your money. Keep them secure as you can fall into a spree. Drugs"

-someone on discord


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> "Collectibles are things you own and TBT is your money. Keep them secure as you can fall into a spree. Drugs"
> 
> -someone on discord



Quite true!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 7, 2020)

perfect


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> perfect



Your lineup is perfect :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Scrolling back, I found another quote from this person

"Think of collectibles as varying toys. There are some that are more popular than others. *cough* Dreamy poppers. It will naturally raise the prices to gain sales like in today's market. Go for things you want, soon enough, everything about that toy will be gone."

I think they explained seasonal collectibles like winter ones are like fads.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Your lineup is perfect :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's an interesting viewpoint! I personally like the winter collectibles, but I'm, ok with being the minority that likes them. lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm decent with Christmas collectibles (probably the only one to use a lump of coal in a lineup)

I like the Christmas dolls, mittens and that snow bunny.

Candies are...:/


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 8, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I'm decent with Christmas collectibles (probably the only one to use a lump of coal in a lineup)
> 
> I like the Christmas dolls, mittens and that snow bunny.
> 
> Candies are...:/



I'm hoping Yule Logs become tradeable next Christmas, that is the only snow background collectible I'm missing other than 2 of the candy canes!

When it comes to the candy, gold is the best looking for sure.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm just really looking forward to buy a 2nd snow bunny if it becomes tradeable.

I like the Christmas candy though I kinda want a snowflake candy (with light blue, dark blue and a tint of purple) :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess it's an aurora candy instead


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 8, 2020)

A snowflake candy would be neat indeed!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 8, 2020)

agreed


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 8, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 8, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 8, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 8, 2020)

(✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 8, 2020)

Hewwo OWO


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

hi


----------



## Azrael (Feb 8, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

:}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

I found this while cleaning my files.

I think I made these a few days ago. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, I'm just gonna keep admiring the New Horizons house logo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 8, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

I want a Wix candy restock, except Pierrot, that's gross :}


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 8, 2020)

pika pika?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

Just a prediction but I think, or feel like,

a ton of Animal Crossing / summer items will get restocked during New Horizon's release. :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just thinking

fruits, houses and flowers.

Something simple like that.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Progress looking good. (so far)

Not sure for the background of the no and mori. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh, the tsu is too huge and the do curves too much at the bottom.


;/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 9, 2020)

still looks good for what it's worth


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

So...I finished with this 

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?463618-Quickly-before-they-see!

Oh no, this thread. I did this when I didn't know how to do basement games. (the cringe) :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 9, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 230960
> 
> So...I finished with this
> 
> ...



Oh, hey multiple month hiatus too. I was just looking at that!

Anyway, do you need any shiny help for Sun/Moon @Cheryll? There's a few I can get fairly easily via other games or Ultra Space in Ultra Moon.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Oh, hey multiple month hiatus too. I was just looking at that!
> 
> Anyway, do you need any shiny help for Sun/Moon @Cheryll? There's a few I can get fairly easily via other games or Ultra Space in Ultra Moon.



Probably not after last month when my brother thanosed my file. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pretty much learning how to type in the Korean keyboard.

ㅂㅈㄷㄱㅅㅛㅕㅑㅐㅔ
ㅁㄴㅇㄹㅎㅗㅓㅏㅣ
ㅋㅌㅊㅍㅠㅜㅡ

I can just say the ones with double consonants (ㅃㅉㄸㄲㅆ) are on the top left and (ㅒ) and (ㅖ) are in the top right


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Welp, my brother is getting yelled at.

And I know it since they can't curse in English, just a bunch of Japanese rambling. :}


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 9, 2020)

Is it over now?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 9, 2020)

I should check


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 9, 2020)

eep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 9, 2020)

:O


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 9, 2020)

c:


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Good morning :}


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 9, 2020)

ooooooode tooooooooo jooooooooy


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Hehe


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

I see a rad feather for sale, I kinda like what it looks like


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

--


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 9, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I see a rad feather for sale, I kinda like what it looks like



I like how it looks as well and I have a lineup idea in mind for it.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Woah :0


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Wondering if I should start another selling thread, I already have an active thread so...


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 9, 2020)

Speaking of which. Are there any Pokemon collectibles that you are selling Cheryll?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Speaking of which. Are there any Pokemon collectibles that you are selling Cheryll?



Probably not, on the forums or in game


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

I want to own a Jingle doll but kinda on a strict budget (can't spend too much )


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

I should spell my name as "Cherryll" 

Just thinking of random thoughts now


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 9, 2020)

this is legit my first time posting


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh, 140 more posts luckily


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

So...I'm playing the Sims 4 now for the first time, still learning stuff :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Watching my friend seriously mess up at a game at a livestream :}

"professional" he said


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 9, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> So...I'm playing the Sims 4 now for the first time, still learning stuff :}



I just started recently too! I got it when it was free. It's hard to get used to imo. I've only gotten through one generation so far, but I used to have a lot of fun with families in the Sims 3... What do you think?


----------



## Azrael (Feb 9, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I just started recently too! I got it when it was free. It's hard to get used to imo. I've only gotten through one generation so far, but I used to have a lot of fun with families in the Sims 3... What do you think?



Ah man. I played Sims 3 so much! I have been thinking about getting Sims 4.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I just started recently too! I got it when it was free. It's hard to get used to imo. I've only gotten through one generation so far, but I used to have a lot of fun with families in the Sims 3... What do you think?



Oh, I'm the sadistic type of player. :}


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Might make a selling / buying thread soon.

(just soon since I need to make TBT)


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Post


----------



## Zura (Feb 10, 2020)

Who's ready for tonights raffle?


----------



## Zura (Feb 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 10 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*



*Winner of the eleventh week:*
5928-6372


MasterM64 said:


> A snowflake candy would be neat indeed!



This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Feb 10, 2020)

Once again, it's almost like the universe is agreeing with the post


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 10, 2020)

IMO right now I feel like I'd rather buy expansion packs for the Sims 3 than game packs for the Sims 4 D:


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Almost 11pm, I should sleep soon. :}


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Almost 11pm, I should sleep soon. :}



Shall I say see ya tomorrow then


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 10, 2020)

No don't lick the lemon!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

This thing still on? Thought I'd try and participate for the next few prizes  I did miss the Pastel Popper sadly, totally forgot about it!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Post!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Good morning~


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Good morning~



Good morning Cheryll!  It's already 6.30PM for me though!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

We should be able to get to 6500 tonight!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

fireworks gone


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Good morning Cheryll!  It's already 6.30PM for me though!



Ah Central Europe time. :}

Good evening then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> fireworks gone



D:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> fireworks gone



Just noticed! Aw  But happy we got to keep them as long as we did!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

Aww. Sad day.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Took them 2 months.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Took them 2 months.



I'm not complaining! I hope they're back for Valentines with hearts! <3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

A little over 90 posts to go. Shall we try and get there tonight?


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 10, 2020)

boom


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> boom



hi!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Nougat said:


> A little over 90 posts to go. Shall we try and get there tonight?



Sure!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 10, 2020)

Nougat said:


> hi!



Hello! I posted before checking to see what was most recent assuming it was bumps my apologies for the boom! hopefully it was a peaceful boom from a firework


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> Hello! I posted before checking to see what was most recent assuming it was bumps my apologies for the boom! hopefully it was a peaceful boom from a firework



haha no worries  plenty of bumps indeed, I just thought I'd say hi when you popped in


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 10, 2020)

I hope things have been good! my gosh this term's been busy (but I landed a research position abroad for the summer!)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

dang, wish u well


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> I hope things have been good! my gosh this term's been busy (but I landed a research position abroad for the summer!)



oh, awesome!! where are you headed?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> I hope things have been good! my gosh this term's been busy (but I landed a research position abroad for the summer!)



Oh, good luck!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

bumping this along


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 10, 2020)

Germany! I'm gonna be doing a mathematical analysis of certain types of tumours (my persona here is a little different from irl me )


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> Germany! I'm gonna be doing a mathematical analysis of certain types of tumours (my persona here is a little different from irl me )



I totally understand that  How cool though! Hope you enjoy your time in Germany 
Are you from Europe or traveling in from the US? If so hopefully you'll get to explore a bit!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Probably not U.S. because of tumo(u)rs.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

hehe


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

My lineup is just purple/red to blue. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Alright, I can survive with this lineup


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Alright, I can survive with this lineup



I like the symmetry!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

:>


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 10, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

:}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

hehe


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

:}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

:<


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Sure! :}


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

post.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

nm


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Neighbors blasting a party so I can't really pay attention to studying. :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

jng


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I think it's a birthday party, I just hear cheering and a party popper.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Or maybe it's just them being loud. >:/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

(or) maybe they're preforming a weird ritual.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Then if so, why can't I join? I'm sadistic. >:}


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

(or) a wedding, if so, they should be happy. Every wedding, I'm that small girl in the back clapping when everyone else is clapping


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

_post_


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Maybe they're having those random house parties, if so, calm down on the beer and stop those poppers >:/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

casual post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I think they have a dog, every time a popper goes off, it barks for a while.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

_weird_ *post* nnn


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Some guy walked by and looked at the party weirdly. Can't blame him.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

*c*_r_*a*zy post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I kinda took a look and I see...4 cars.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Fancy Post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Ok, they stopped for now. Instead, I hear sizzling. I want a barbaque now. :{


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

post post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm probably a stalker (looking at what they're doing) but that's me. 

I tried looking closer and see...like...30 people there (mostly teenagers) and some hamburgers.

I just ate lunch now you're teasing me with hamburgers. >:/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

tsop sdrawkcab


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

So, they have a pool.

If you know me : Never give me wet bread of any kind!

They're going in the pool with their hamburgers, just sitting on pool.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

mirror post | tsop rorrim


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I mean, their backyard is really nice looking, patio and pool wise but why soggy bread? Just makes me cringe. :V

Also they're putting onions on their hamburgers. Nooo... :/


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

if, then post

If I post, then there will be a new post!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Well, I'll leave them after stalking them for a while.

They should dial 911 on me


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Storytime post

Once uPon a TimE, there was an Uglyey post. The PosTT was so uGly that everyone DiEd!

The END!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Storytime post
> 
> Once uPon a TimE, there was an Uglyey post. The PosTT was so uGly that everyone DiEd!
> 
> The END!



Wow, that's an ugly beautiful story!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

*Post within a post*

Po_Post_st


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Wii here, almost 10 more posts!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Toddler Poest+=


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I do love toddler poests.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

~~


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Single digit P0st


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh...5 more


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

__


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

So...


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

++


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Anticipation pst


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

oh


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

dang. whoops


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Wait what?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Totally meant to do that  post


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Hehe, now I can relax (unless we continue this)


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

New countdown post


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

##


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

The year is 6509, by now we ded *cough*


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> oh



Congrats post!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

%%


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I wanna count down...uh...
488?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

&&


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Whoops, that's too much. 

I meant 
Eye Potion - 138


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I wanna count down...uh...
> 488?



 Sees an error post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Actually, think it as 

Kool-aid - 136
Sadistic Egg - 150


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Actually, think it as
> 
> Kool-aid - 136
> Sadistic Egg - 150



_Drinks some_

Oof that's not Kool-aid post.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 134
Sadistic Egg - 148
Cherries - 535

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like I'm using some incorrect math.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh well, this is collectibles, not math. (actually it uses economics a little)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Underground

















Spoiler



post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 129
Sadistic Egg - 143
Cherries - 530

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> Underground
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is underground :0


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

==


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

COMICALLY LARGE POST


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

~~


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 125
Sadistic Egg - 139
Cherries - 526

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> COMICALLY LARGE POST



*what large post?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

tiny post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 123
Sadistic Egg - 137
Cherries - 524


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

__


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> tiny post



.....

^^^
that's a small post


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

online post


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 119
Sadistic Egg - 133
Cherries - 520


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

++


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

4057

Post spelled out with numbers post or at least I tried


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 115
Sadistic Egg - 129
Cherries - 516

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> 4057
> 
> Post spelled out with numbers post or at least I tried



I like numbers :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 113
Sadistic Egg - 127
Cherries - 515

- - - Post Merge - - -

Steadily, we'll get there


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

__


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

cooked 

post
           -----
           ^^^


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 10, 2020)

Same


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 107
Sadistic Egg - 121
Cherries - 509


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeesh, this math is hard actually


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

:<


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Kool-aid - 103
Sadistic Egg - 116
Cherries - 504

I think I messed up some math so I'm just gonna stop here :>


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

kitty :>


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

owo


----------



## Zura (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> oh



Congratz Cherry


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm just really bored waiting for some event (or anything at all)

Next version, please come :<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

post


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I'm just really bored waiting for some event (or anything at all)
> 
> Next version, please come :<



lol same :<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

post.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

faiiry, what's your signature from?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I just want to see those beautiful "HD" graphics on this forum.


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

Azrael said:


> faiiry, what's your signature from?



the end of the f***ing world, a netflix show c: 

(i hope i dont get in trouble for the f word but thats literally what its called lol)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

[[


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

I think Zura was a little off on what page his prize would fall on.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

faiiry said:


> the end of the f***ing world, a netflix show c:
> 
> (i hope i dont get in trouble for the f word but thats literally what its called lol)



Ah! Okay! I haven been wanting to watch that show. I really like your signature!


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

0w0


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

We're getting there


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

post!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

boop


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Ah! Okay! I haven been wanting to watch that show. I really like your signature!



thank you!! and you should definitely check it out if you get a chance, its a neat show aha


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

beep


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

UP


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

up


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

When the Valentine Roses are out?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Up


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

uP


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

:}


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

over 2k posts now!


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

-+-


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

bumpmmmm


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> over 2k posts now!



Nice, I'm close to 6K :0


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

ok


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

eek


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

oop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Who's gonna reach the Cool-aid?


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

:0


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

pppp


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

shoot


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

iiiiii


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

oof


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Woah...


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

kkkkkk


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

ʕ•́ᴥ•̀ʔっ


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

eek


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeesh


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

(ɔ◔‿◔)ɔ ♥


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

:3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

This is just a flashback to that other thread


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

٩(˘◡˘)۶


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

beep


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

≧◠‿●‿◠≦


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

boop


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

hhhhhh


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

jjjjj


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

heh


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

oop


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

kkllll


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

❀◕ ‿ ◕❀


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

yeep


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

llliliikikk


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

:}


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

o==[]::::::::::::::::>


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

big yikes


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh my


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

jlkjjkj


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

18 more. :}


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

≧'◡'≦


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

[[


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

:333


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

15 second timer, don't fail me. :/


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

≧✯◡✯≦


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

]]


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

ugh


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Ohh


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

≧❂◡❂≦

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

close


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

*sniff*


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

so close


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

hhng


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

dsfg


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

stress


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

hehe


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

asdf


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

oh


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

oh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azrael said:


> asdf



:}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

double yikes


----------



## Zura (Feb 10, 2020)

Azrael said:


> asdf



Congrats for being the first poster in page *666* 

Message on the potion?


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

Yay! (っ＾▿＾)۶&#55356;&#57208;&#55356;&#57119;&#55356;&#57210;٩(˘◡˘ )


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh no, still one more


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

Zura said:


> Congrats for being the first poster in page *666*
> 
> Message on the potion?



Anything fun!


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

yike


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

ahhh


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!Winning Post!!!!!!


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

o boy


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

so...who's next?


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

dtrdd


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

faiiry said:


> o boy





Do you need a message on the egg?


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

oH WAIT-


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

\\


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Do you need a message on the egg?




no, i dont!! thank you!!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

This is so intense ⊙.☉


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Okay, I can breathe now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

;;


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

egg :333

thanks again, cheryll!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

''


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

faiiry said:


> egg :333
> 
> thanks again, cheryll!!



No problem. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

-_-


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

sleepy:<


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

same


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2020)

meow


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

:}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

big oof


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

oop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

:33


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

*silence after the storm*


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

I looked in my closet and found my fanfiction. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

^~^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Changed my lineup more pink


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 10, 2020)

y'all are hyped for my cherries right


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Probably, I'll miss it since I have classes tomorrow


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

lol same :<


----------



## Azrael (Feb 10, 2020)

Goodnight <3


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

goodnight!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

"Have final papers that need to be done but you can't keep yourself awake? Got yelled at again by your teacher for falling asleep in class? Hi, Zura here with TBT's newest product, the BloodShot potion. Just one sip of the Bloodshot potion and you'll be unable to sleep until the effects wear off. Perfect for those boring school lectures or all-nighter. With Bloodshot potion, you'll always be the life of the party! Warning: Bloodshot potion does not take away the remove or null the effects of not sleeping. TBT does not encourage consuming large quantities of Bloodshot potion and consumption before bed. TBT CAN NOT AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR INDIVIDUAL MISUSE OF BLOODSHOT POTION. SOME CASES PEOPLE HAVE GONE INSANE FROM LACK OF SLEEP. IF YOU ARE UNABLE TO FALL ASLEEP AFTER 24 HOURS, PLEASE ASK A DOCTOR Your life is out there, don't be asleep and end up missing it. Buy the Bloodshot potion today!"

Best thing I've seen. :3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> "Have final papers that need to be done but you can't keep yourself awake? Got yelled at again by your teacher for falling asleep in class? Hi, Zura here with TBT's newest product, the BloodShot potion. Just one sip of the Bloodshot potion and you'll be unable to sleep until the effects wear off. Perfect for those boring school lectures or all-nighter. With Bloodshot potion, you'll always be the life of the party! Warning: Bloodshot potion does not take away the remove or null the effects of not sleeping. TBT does not encourage consuming large quantities of Bloodshot potion and consumption before bed. TBT CAN NOT AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR INDIVIDUAL MISUSE OF BLOODSHOT POTION. SOME CASES PEOPLE HAVE GONE INSANE FROM LACK OF SLEEP. IF YOU ARE UNABLE TO FALL ASLEEP AFTER 24 HOURS, PLEASE ASK A DOCTOR Your life is out there, don't be asleep and end up missing it. Buy the Bloodshot potion today!"
> 
> Best thing I've seen. :3



*slurps potion* I see no downside


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

What are the ingredients in that thing?

Ingredients : Water, Cherry Kool-aid, Sugar, Enriched Sakura Oil, Rose Dew, Red Food Colouring, Green Tea, Cherry, Kraken's Eyeball, Ditto Egg's yolk, Peach, Invader Skin, Flea Legs, Tasty Cake, Yoshi Egg, Extracted Dye from a Winter Mitten

That's what I got.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> What are the ingredients in that thing?
> 
> Ingredients : Water, Cherry Kool-aid, Sugar, Enriched Sakura Oil, Rose Dew, Red Food Colouring, Green Tea, Cherry, Kraken's Eyeball, Ditto Egg's yolk, Peach, Invader Skin, Flea Legs, Tasty Cake, Yoshi Egg, Extracted Dye from a Winter Mitten
> 
> That's what I got.



yum


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 10, 2020)

Nougat said:


> I totally understand that  How cool though! Hope you enjoy your time in Germany
> Are you from Europe or traveling in from the US? If so hopefully you'll get to explore a bit!



I'm flying in from canada  home of the tbt admins


----------



## Zura (Feb 11, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> "Have final papers that need to be done but you can't keep yourself awake? Got yelled at again by your teacher for falling asleep in class? Hi, Zura here with TBT's newest product, the BloodShot potion. Just one sip of the Bloodshot potion and you'll be unable to sleep until the effects wear off. Perfect for those boring school lectures or all-nighter. With Bloodshot potion, you'll always be the life of the party! Warning: Bloodshot potion does not take away the remove or null the effects of not sleeping. TBT does not encourage consuming large quantities of Bloodshot potion and consumption before bed. TBT CAN NOT AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR INDIVIDUAL MISUSE OF BLOODSHOT POTION. SOME CASES PEOPLE HAVE GONE INSANE FROM LACK OF SLEEP. IF YOU ARE UNABLE TO FALL ASLEEP AFTER 24 HOURS, PLEASE ASK A DOCTOR Your life is out there, don't be asleep and end up missing it. Buy the Bloodshot potion today!"
> 
> Best thing I've seen. :3



Thanks


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 11, 2020)

i feel something


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 11, 2020)

kikotoot I love your signature!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

^~^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

^*^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)

oh a new strange doll is here


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 11, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> kikotoot I love your signature!



Thank you!!!!!! Superstar Saga is legendary and I hope nintendo does something with alpja dream


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 11, 2020)

Forever the one with the longest explanation for a giveaway oof


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 11, 2020)

winner can let me know if they any specific dates for the cherries


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

==


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 11, 2020)

what is a swamp potion worth?


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> what is a swamp potion worth?



a pikachu and sakura egg 

but for real like around 1K


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)

7053


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

awe lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

agreed; i haven’t been able to participate in any of the game tournaments or whatever they’re called since i don’t have any of the games lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

lol same; i guess i’ll only be able to play the arcade games they have on here and i’m not even sure how that’ll work lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

me neither lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm shocked that Snowesque actually said something in this thread lmao


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)

wowowowowow


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i'm shocked that you just now noticed


I must conserve the last words of the corner doll!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

and don't call me that either


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

xndndbjjdjd


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

:<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

[[


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

]]


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

:’)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

''


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> and don't call me that either


oh sorry don't take it seriously omg


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

it's fine, just prefer not to be called that


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

^•^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

^~^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

:<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

[[


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

]]


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow, this is some conversation


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

lmaoo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

xnxndjnxndjd


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

dang


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Woah


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

so talented •^•


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 11, 2020)

Post


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

oomf


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

job searching sucksssss


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

agreed


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> job searching sucksssss



It drains you quick.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

I'll just join this trainride


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)

toot toot


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> It drains you quick.



truer than the truth

eyeing this food production place right now but i heard some guy lost two of his fingers there recently...


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

oh

- - - Post Merge - - -

*was he being dumb there tho?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

some other employee wasn't paying attention, caused a pinch in a machine
hope he was compensated at least, didn't really hear a follow up


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

:0

- - - Post Merge - - -

They get a _wonderful applause_


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

omg


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

haha wow

saw the clinic i've wanted to apply to finallyyyyyyy has first shift open


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

ayeee


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

yeet if it's still open


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2020)

Seeing how this thread is doing, I think there is a good chance we will meet the goal on the 12-Cherry prize!


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

yay! c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Sure, let's try


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

"Are you a fan of late-night dance parties and all-you-can-eat nachos? If so, a position on the TBT staff team might be a good fit for you. Apply today!"

what the?

- - - Post Merge - - -

First of all : Lays is better than Nachos

- - - Post Merge - - -

Second of all : The dorms in my college have late night parties every day

- - - Post Merge - - -

Third of All : Why does this sound like a Billy Mays advertising?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

lays are sooo salty though, can only ever eat em with dip

- - - Post Merge - - -

any1 actually applying though? not this time cause idh time anymore


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

I kinda want to click on it to see what it's about but I'm scared to click on anything that can accidentally make me submit it. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

it was fun to fill it out before, and dw there's nothing like that; could be interesting if you're looking to do something

- - - Post Merge - - -

also this 1 place starts min at 15$ at just entry level.. 40mins is too much of a walk imo ) :
probably the best listing so far i'll be missing out on


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

lays are good but i can only handle a little at a time bc of how salty they are lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

It says be mature,

My mentality is a junior high school girl, so no. :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beautiful front page of this thread. (why wasn't it changed before) :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

faiiry said:


> lays are good but i can only handle a little at a time bc of how salty they are lol



ikr, those little baggies are just the right amount sometimes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheryll said:


> It says be mature,
> 
> My mentality is a junior high school girl, so no. :}
> 
> ...



maybe apply when it opens next... in uhh, five years


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> It says be mature,
> 
> My mentality is a junior high school girl, so no. :}



oh same lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

yoik


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Probably later...whenever that is, maybe in a few years. (or after college)

"Handle disputes between members fairly"

I wish I could, I can't come up with those beautiful posts the administrators or moderators make.


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

i lowkey thought about applying but i don’t think it’s the right job for me lol


----------



## Zura (Feb 11, 2020)

I honestly wouldnt be able to get along with the mods so I wont be applying this time


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

i feel like i'd end up making the easiest egg hunt clues too thinking more about it


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

Zura said:


> I honestly wouldnt be able to get along with the mods so I wont be applying this time



honestly,, same


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i feel like i'd end up making the easiest egg hunt clues too thinking more about it



Oh, I'll not apply this year since I wanna see what the Easter thing is like. :}

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> I honestly wouldnt be able to get along with the mods so I wont be applying this time



I'm sure none of the mods never heard who I am


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

oh yeah that's true cheryll, good point.

participating is also my 1 of my favs on here, so applying is less appealing in general.


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

speaking of the egg hunt,, i’m really excited for it :>


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

almost 6K posts, what the?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

ye it's a blast, hard to imagine 2019's eggs might be topped


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm excited for it as well!


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

true; i wasn’t around for it but the eggs look awesome so i’m excited to see what this year’s eggs will look like


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Personally, most eggs don't appeal to me so luckily I can get one to sell.

Unless they release a sad ditto egg.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

eggyegg

- - - Post Merge - - -

chocolate heart where u at


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

there’s a couple eggs from last year that i think look awesome so i’m hoping i’ll feel the same about this year’s eggs too lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

faiiry said:


> there’s a couple eggs from last year that i think look awesome so i’m hoping i’ll feel the same about this year’s eggs too lol



do you like the ones that stay out or within the egg shape? i prefer out, but within is cool still


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

2019 is the best, 2018 is also cool


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> do you like the ones that stay out or within the egg shape? i prefer out, but within is cool still



i think i’m good with either, honestly? regardless of whether it’s out or within the egg shape, i’m more focused on the design of it than the shape if that makes sense lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheryll said:


> 2019 is the best, 2018 is also cool




agreed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

I personally think that 2018 had the best eggs, because it had the Disco Ball and Aurora eggs. 2019 was pretty good and I really like the Nightmare Egg but not as much as the Disco Ball egg.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

I like the color and overall aesthetics of it. I don't want some weird Pennywise egg with red hair and a Pietro nose.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

yeah that's fair, i think i'm more inclined towards newer ones since i like the look, while they're also obtainable
the older ones with designs i prefer are just so uncommon at this point


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I personally think that 2018 had the best eggs, because it had the Disco Ball and Aurora eggs. 2019 was pretty good and I really like the Nightmare Egg but not as much as the Disco Ball egg.



the disco ball egg is one of my faves tbh; i’m hoping to get my hands on it once i rack up enough tbt to purchase one from somebody lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> yeah that's fair, i think i'm more inclined towards newer ones since i like the look, while they're also obtainable
> the older ones with designs i prefer are just so uncommon at this point




agreed; especially in the tbt marketplace, the older ones aren’t that common to come across anymore


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

eggg


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

egg :3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Red Pikmin should be extinct, I don't think many people bought it


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

egg

- - - Post Merge - - -

i forget if there's more yule or pikmin


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

egg


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

also egg


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

maybe egg


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

eggz


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

definitely egg


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

perhaps egg


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

I want a really blue egg, just blue


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2020)

Zura said:


> I honestly wouldnt be able to get along with the mods so I wont be applying this time



Did you have a disagreement with someone? No need to go into it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

I'd love a dark background option for all eggs.
I could bring my beloved Yoshi's out of retirement.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

I'd love a dark background option for all eggs.
I could bring my beloved Yoshi's out of retirement. 

Edit. The forum froze and double posted.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

winter and easter crossover; starry sky snowman egg : o


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'd love a dark background option for all eggs.
> I could bring my beloved Yoshi's out of retirement.
> 
> Edit. The forum froze and double posted.



It's lagging for me. :/


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> winter and easter crossover; starry sky snowman egg : o



wait that sounds pretty 

or even just a snowman egg? that’d be cute!!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> winter and easter crossover; starry sky snowman egg : o



An animal crossing snowman's face on an egg would look nice. :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

more winter eggs in general would be pretty nice


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Zura (Feb 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Did you have a disagreement with someone? No need to go into it.



Well, I wasn't on the greatest terms with the mods back around ACNL released and now I just keep my mouth shut on the stuff I disagree with.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Ohh...


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

im off to bed, goodnight guys!!


----------



## Zura (Feb 11, 2020)

faiiry said:


> im off to bed, goodnight guys!!



Good night!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

peace out


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Did you have a disagreement with someone? No need to go into it.



Ehehehehe.
And what would my chances be.

I should apply, just to give the staff a well earned laugh. ^_^


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

I joined last July, what would my chances be?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll check what I have to fill out to be moderator


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 11, 2020)

Cherryll for mod 2020!!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Sums it up like that


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

I was gonna apply then stopped but...I think I will apply.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Still wondering that the application ad sounds like a Billy Mays ad or some random TikTok ad


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Sooooo...who did this? :}


----------



## Zura (Feb 11, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 231013
> 
> Sooooo...who did this? :}



Guilty


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

o h


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2020)

We're getting close everyone to the 12-Cherry Prize!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

Really cute :}

(finally submitted the application now, wugh...)


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2020)

Entering


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2020)

.....


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

^*^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

[[


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

\\


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

wow


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

bing


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

:O


----------



## Zura (Feb 12, 2020)

This is a post


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

i took a fat nap lmao


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

Zura said:


> This is a post


most certainly


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

owo


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

uwu


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

:3


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

ouo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 12, 2020)

boops you right on the nose!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

u^u


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

uwu :3


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

new user title!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

ayee


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

ayyyyeeeee


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

ayyyyyyyyyeeeee


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

meow mewo


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

:3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

What happened?


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

wooof


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

oomf


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

^•^


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

woooooffff


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

meowww :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

--


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

'_'


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 12, 2020)

stitches


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 12, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield's Winter Mittens:

These mittens came in the Lost & Found this morning and we have no idea who's it might be. I'd hate to have to ask, I'm sure you're very busy, but would you mind looking for the owner? Please go around and ask different users without any prior knowledge if they recently lost mittens. It's extremely important for you not to mention anything about them being given away. The first person to take ownership will get to keep the mittens. I'm sure nobody will miss them...
Ps. the person who claims the mittens gets the mittens, not the user asking.

Such a long lasting giveaway...


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Reginald Fairfield's Winter Mittens:
> 
> These mittens came in the Lost & Found this morning and we have no idea who's it might be. I'd hate to have to ask, I'm sure you're very busy, but would you mind looking for the owner? Please go around and ask different users without any prior knowledge if they recently lost mittens. It's extremely important for you not to mention anything about them being given away. The first person to take ownership will get to keep the mittens. I'm sure nobody will miss them...
> Ps. the person who claims the mittens gets the mittens, not the user asking.
> ...



Oh yeah, I'm not even sure if that thing still exists.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh, we're close to the cherries. :0

On the 53rd


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

only 40 more posts to go :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

:}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

Still mad at myself for making an alternate account because I was bored. >:/


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

oof i feel that


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

I was just messing around since I came home and was like,

"I want to see what a different account is like"

Answer, you will get caught


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

yeah


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

i feel that; i made an alt account cus i forgot the info to this one and needless to say i accidentally exposed myself and got caught lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

\_\


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

owo


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

I had all the obvious hints

1. I talked around the same
2. I went offline then this new account came
3. I bumped my thread (which was a discussion thread) Disappointed to my past self >:/
4. I moved around like I knew this forum already.

So yep, I deserved that warning.


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

lol everything was going fine for me until i mentioned to someone that i had an older account on here; the alt got banned less than an hour later which kinda sucks since i had just traded for a popsicle and now its lost in the abyss lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

Oof, all that in there. :/


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

,_,


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

hurry up alreasy


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh no, that tag is in this thread too. :/


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

ouch


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

oof


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

meow 13


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh, 10 more :}


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

yayy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

epic


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

So yeah. :}


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

nooo i dont know what im doing


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

yeee


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

Who's gonna be the one with 7052? :}


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

the suspense is killing me lmao


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

meow

- - - Post Merge - - -

eek

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my

- - - Post Merge - - -

why am i typing so fast


----------



## Zura (Feb 12, 2020)

I wonder wow's gonna be the winner?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

So...I think I'll just sneak this in because I'm bored and I feel like it's not worth it standing and waiting just for 12 measly cherries. Even the cherries have pairs but not me. They're held by a really small branch, that's fruit abuse!!! Probably not worth it for the night. I might as well end this, hehehhe

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I was gonna end it. :}


----------



## Zura (Feb 12, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> So...I think I'll just sneak this in because I'm bored and I feel like it's not worth it standing and waiting just for 12 measly cherries. Even the cherries have pairs but not me. They're held by a really small branch, that's fruit abuse!!! Probably not worth it for the night. I might as well end this, hehehhe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, I was gonna end it. :}



Cherry wins the cherries


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

wow dam you zura
you broke the chain


----------



## Zura (Feb 12, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> wow dam you zura
> you broke the chain



Sorry


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

i could have won cherry if you didnt barge in 
lmao congrats anyway cherry
cherry with cherries


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

hehe

Now we're post postcount giveaway


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 12, 2020)

I love Zura


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello! I haven't seen you in a while :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

--


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 12, 2020)

Hiii Cheryll~!!


----------



## Zura (Feb 12, 2020)

Seona said:


> I love Zura



I love you too


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm thinking about the Henry raid that one night,

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like how there is only 17 likes on the rules and guidelines of this forum


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 13, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> So...I think I'll just sneak this in because I'm bored and I feel like it's not worth it standing and waiting just for 12 measly cherries. Even the cherries have pairs but not me. They're held by a really small branch, that's fruit abuse!!! Probably not worth it for the night. I might as well end this, hehehhe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, I was gonna end it. :}



remember, you can have specific timestamps if you want  I can tell you what timestamps I have if you care XD

Congrats 

I'll be ready to send you the cherries by tomorrow earliest! In any case, I'll reveal the timestamps to you then as well, if you don't say anything by then


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

I probably want to know all the timestamps


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 13, 2020)

Buh!


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

owo


----------



## Zura (Feb 13, 2020)

Hallo what's up


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

hi


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

hi :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

overslept


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

i woke up too early lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

bleh


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 13, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

**


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

Ugh...one more day till salvation


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

cant wait for tomorrow to be over so that its the weekend


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

I got rid of those 120 notifications after a few weeks. It's weird to see no notifs now :/


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

Ah, a clean lineup, just 3 things.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

owo


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

I want balls in New Horizons


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

lol balls would be fun


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

Especially the white ones

*cough soccer and volleyballs*

Maybe seasonal balls like a beach ball would appear during summer and...some other ball for winter.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

that’d be cute!! i think in one of the trailers a beach ball was shown on the beach?? idk if it’s just furniture or if you can interact with it but it’d be cute to play volleyball or something with your villagers


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

Nintendo probably won't do that much (typical Nintendo ) so I'm just thinking, let us kick balls everywhere again


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

lol agreed - kicking around balls would still be fun tho


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

Surprised I didn't get a warning from those "questionable jokes"


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

--


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Helloooooo dearrrrr!!!

Said in best MISTER Doubtfire voice.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Azrael (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Valentines Day <3


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

happy valentines day <3


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 14, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow, this finally fell on the second page.

Happy Valentines day :3


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

happy valentines day :3


----------



## Azrael (Feb 14, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Happy Valentines Day <3





faiiry said:


> happy valentines day :3



same to you!


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey, guys! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

same to you as well!


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

same to you! :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

❤❤


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

:<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

>:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Back, I'm loaded with sugar now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

no treats, just soda ) :


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

lol same :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

wonder what the collectibles will be for this event


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

tournamentsssss


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

idk but i’m excited to find out :3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pretty interested in them (though I know my really casual self will fail)

Still figuring out who to give these 4 roses. :/


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

Cheryll wanna trade roses? :3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Sure, I have nothing else to do. :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

oof


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Left is me alone and the right is my relatives spamming me with messages.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

lmao relatable


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

I want more (unique) giveaways since a regular post count is chaotic.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Hoo...my tsu house fits barely between my pink house and mori


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Sure, I have nothing else to do. :}


wait you mean Valentine's roses, right?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

aha same


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I want more (unique) giveaways since a regular post count is chaotic.



Then make one


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> wait you mean Valentine's roses, right?



Yep, I have 3 valentines roses to give. :}

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> Then make one



I don't even know


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

having giveaways to participate in are always fun imo


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Zura said:


> Then make one



Alright, here's mine
 join if you fill out these forms then the winners will be randomized between posts 44444 to 66666

I just need you to fill out your
credit card info
social security number
pet's name
are you single during valentines 
are you lonely 
and your passwords.

Beautifully simple.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Alright, here's mine
> join if you fill out these forms then the winners will be randomized between posts 44444 to 66666
> 
> I just need you to fill out your
> ...



lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

**


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

I know my lineup is messy, just testing things


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

lol its better than mine since y’know,, i only have one collectible in my lineup lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

update; 2 collectibles in my lineup lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

1 is an event thing and a pumpkin cupcake looks cool!

That's good enough!


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> 1 is an event thing and a pumpkin cupcake looks cool!
> 
> That's good enough!



agreed; theyre two collectibles that i like so it’s definitely good enough for me :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

I really regret not buying the fireworks. :<


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

i don’t think i was active when the fireworks were sold; kinda bummed about it lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

:}

Spring is coming, yay~


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

cant wait for spring :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 14, 2020)

post

- - - Post Merge - - -

happy valentines day


----------



## StressedJess (Feb 14, 2020)

sup


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Going to eat and I literally see a ton of couples


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 15, 2020)

c:


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

Honestly should’ve put a message on that, sorry :/


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

im so sleepy >:3


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 15, 2020)

I wanna sleep too


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

--


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2020)

sending positive vibes to whoever will trade/sell me their 2k19 wah candy ray:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> sending positive vibes to whoever will trade/sell me their 2k19 wah candy ray:



Hopefully they do

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright...I need one more rose and figure out a long spring lineup


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

Nani, paying 300 and 500 for those!?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Azrael (Feb 15, 2020)

Morning


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

morning!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

Good morning, it literally looks like the Mist outside


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

Things I've thought 

Ooh games, I want to know what they're like. :}

This will be my lineup for February then more green stuff. When I run out of Valentines Roses, I'll just replace them of Red Roses


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

niceee


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 15, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 15, 2020)

Cheryll, I love your lineup! It's so cute!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Cheryll, I love your lineup! It's so cute!!!



:}


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

Ugh, I ate a box of Costco croissants. I don't even know how.


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

croissants are so good tho


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

They are, I've just ate all 12 of them because I didn't eat breakfast or lunch.

(all those carbs) :<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

i feel that; i have a habit of skipping breakfast and lunch as i’m usually busy and then i binge when i get home - its a curse lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 15, 2020)

&#55356;&#57173;&#55356;&#57173;


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 15, 2020)

????


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

:V


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 15, 2020)

Donald Duck


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

oof


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Spreading awareNess by another tag


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

nov.birth

Beautiful.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

ooh tickets :0


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Yellow house for sale is like :0


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

**


----------



## Azrael (Feb 16, 2020)

boop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Just changed something since I date traded a house so I'll just put the 3 green or blue houses instead


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

your lineup looks really nice, cheryll :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 16, 2020)

Popping in once more to say....

 I love Zura ​


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

:}

- - - Post Merge - - -

My brother's birthday is tomorrow and I have to bake a cake for him. >:/


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

^^^
It's more like, can I buy it instead? I don't want to burn my kitchen.

Brought out the winter things since it's still February. A sakura as a placeholder for that yellow house I need.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Please arcade games come soon


----------



## Zura (Feb 16, 2020)

Seona said:


> Popping in once more to say....
> 
> I love Zura ​



Awww thanks  btw Seona donated 1K TBT


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks for that! :}


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

im so excited for the arcade games :3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Are any of them button mashing? Just asking because...


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

lol i have no idea; i don’t think anybody’s said what games will be available


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 16, 2020)

good evening


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Good afternoon, kinda bored today


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

good evening


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

I clicked report post by accident, hopefully I actually didn't report it. :/


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

oof


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Invader from the event, :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



faiiry said:


> oof



It was your post so...hopefully it doesn't report. I was just clicking quickly


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

I'll try to get an Invader and get see if I can get something else to sell


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

likely won't have enough for a set so it's looking like full raffle this time so far


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Should I start playing the arcade?

If I do all of the arcade and discord things, that should be barely enough for an Invader. I don't have a switch so can't do that


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

I rage quitted :}

So...I played in all the games (Invaders was the most fun, Helicopter was corrupted and this Tetris doesn't have a save block function) and hopefully can participate in the Discord thing.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

i played all of the games and i rage quit so many times; i think the only games i really enjoyed were breakout and goldminer. 

also helicopter is pretty much flappy bird except,, worse


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Helicopter is corrupted in many ways

I think I got only 700 as my highest


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

man i couldn’t even get 100 lmao

i did better with flappy bird than i could ever do with helicopter


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

Yeah...

Actually, most of the games are kinda simple that anyone can grab those 4 tickets.

That asteroid one, I will get revenge on those ufos. >:/


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

the asteroid one was kinda fun, too!! 

i think i played 9 games so i should be able to get those four tickets and then i’ll have one more with the discord participation ticket (hopefully 1 more if i answer a question first lol)


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

I doubt I can get that correct question ticket on Discord since I don't know much about other game franchises like Zelda or Fire Emblem.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

yeah me neither but i’m hoping i’ll know the answer to at least one question lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

I can imagine all the people going broke buying the game collectibles.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

if i get enough tickets, i have no idea which collectible i’m gonna get


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

All of them look good, especially that chao egg. Maybe I'll ask someone to sell theirs.


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

the chao egg’s definitely cool aha; i think i might go for the invader since he looks cool


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm also getting an Invader, probably to keep (or yellow house funds)

If I get tired of it, maybe I'll try selling it


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Should I start playing the arcade?
> 
> If I do all of the arcade and discord things, that should be barely enough for an Invader. I don't have a switch so can't do that



I mean you can earn enough tickets for invader just by getting top score in five games right there.

I'm sure that shouldn't be too hard


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

i thought about getting the invader just to sell it later on but after looking at it a few times, i might actually keep it if i get it lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Totally not too hard


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I doubt I can get that correct question ticket on Discord since I don't know much about other game franchises like Zelda or Fire Emblem.



It might not be just gaming questions.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i thought about getting the invader just to sell it later on but after looking at it a few times, i might actually keep it if i get it lol



If so, I can possibly grab a pokeball and final boss feather raffle ticket to possibly win and sell?

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> It might not be just gaming questions.



Maybe though I think most to all questions is about general gaming


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> If so, I can possibly grab a pokeball and final boss feather raffle ticket to possibly win and sell?



that’s a good plan  i entered the pokeball raffle so if i for some reason win, i’ll sell it to get collectibles that i want in my lineup

if i wind up having a ticket left over after the invader, i’ll enter the final boss feather raffle too lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> that’s a good plan  i entered the pokeball raffle so if i for some reason win, i’ll sell it to get collectibles that i want in my lineup
> 
> if i wind up having a ticket left over after the invader, i’ll enter the final boss feather raffle too lol



Hopefully

I forgot how much a pokeball sells (I think 10K+) and that final boss feather is tempting (8K - 9K)


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Hopefully
> 
> I forgot how much a pokeball sells (I think 10K+) and that final boss feather is tempting (8K - 9K)



yea they’re pretty sought after; i wonder if the raffle pokeball would be worth more than the other pokeballs since it’s a raffle prize (ignore this part if the others were also raffle prizes; i wasnt active when they came out lol)


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> yea they’re pretty sought after; i wonder if the raffle pokeball would be worth more than the other pokeballs since it’s a raffle prize (ignore this part if the others were also raffle prizes; i wasnt active when they came out lol)



Pretty sure it's the same (though maybe people will pay more because of the specific date)


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Pretty sure it's the same (though maybe people will pay more because of the specific date)



lol maybe - i’m kinda bummed my invader won’t be after my pumpkin cupcake in my lineup but i think the 3 will look nice together? they have similar backgrounds which help lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> lol maybe - i’m kinda bummed my invader won’t be after my pumpkin cupcake in my lineup but i think the 3 will look nice together? they have similar backgrounds which help lol



Yep, the Invader and halloween collectibles kinda have a similar background. Maybe ask people to date trade the pumpkin cake or Jack?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Yep, the Invader and halloween collectibles kinda have a similar background. Maybe ask people to date trade the pumpkin cake or Jack?



i might, but i suppose it doesn’t matter too much - as long as i have collectibles that i like, i don’t entirely care how my lineup looks aha


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

That's what matter most! :}


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

agreed :]


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

I don't know why, I was looking at Wix's and Pierrot's profiles, they were pretty funny. (I should do that :0) Send them a wifi rating, VM or collectible.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 11 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*



*Winner of the twelfth week:*
6373-7325


Snowesque said:


> --


This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 11 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tetris is breaking me

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Everything changed...when the arcade nation attacked*

That's the worst impression I can make


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

woo ty zura


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 17, 2020)

meow meow


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

>:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

tired


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

same


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:3


----------



## carackobama (Feb 17, 2020)

I hope everyone is having a nice day!


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

i hope you’re having a nice day, too!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Good morning~

Just gonna play the flash games all day


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

good morning! (or afternoon since its 1:40pm for me lol)


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Ah eastern time.

I really like writing messages when I fail or win in a game.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 17, 2020)

It?s already 7pm here!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

It always feels weird that someone is having bedtime in Europe while I'm in morning

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like I should start another selling collectibles shop, this time with houses and eggs


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

lol agreed - timezones are weird aha. 

and that’s a cool idea! collectible shops are always fun :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 17, 2020)

It's been so long since I've posted in the basement...


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

oof


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh yeah, haven't see you post much in the basement recently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have averages yet but...

Helicopter - around 500
Space Invaders - around 15000


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

i wonder if there’ll be different arcade games available next week since this is a two-week event


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

*maybe*


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:>


----------



## Azrael (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

hi!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

I want to sell more things soon...flowers.

Just dump a ton of flowers to sell, that'll get people's attention


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

lol true; i have collectibles i wanna sell but maybe i’ll wait until after new horizons is released since the forum might be more active then lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah, I would do that. Possibly (hopefully older collectible hunters come back)


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

yeah, hopefully


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 17, 2020)

[opiuyftdrs


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

xnjxndjdndn


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

leftovers day


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

fun


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

20k in Tetris

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was just pretty excited. I'm just gonna play snake now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

So...the controls in snake aren't as smooth, I clicked the arrow keys many time, it just didn't register >:/

Also that man scream when you lose though.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

snake is frustrating as hell to play imo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Rage quitted tetris again


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

relatable lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

my cat keeps kicking me in her sleep :<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

>:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

~~


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh, we posting now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

0^0


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm gonna address a few New Horizons threads because...I don't know, I'm too nervous to share my thoughts on NH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will tanning no longer be a thing?
-I think it will be tanning still, just the same way. It's a tropical island at least. 

What’s y’alls beef with pears
-Animal Crossing ones are horrible, pears in real life are good

Will you tt if available?
-Of course!


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

i agree with you on the pears; irl pears are so good, but in-game pears? did not pass the vibe check. 

i’m also trying to convince myself not to time travel but i know myself enough to know that if i can ... i will


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:]


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:[


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

0-0


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:>


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

hey


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Zura (Feb 18, 2020)

Finally found a game Im good at


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

breakout is so fun but i highkey suck at it lol


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

meowch


----------



## Azrael (Feb 18, 2020)

hi


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

hawyee


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

My internet is like someone tripped on a wire while texting their mom while spilling a fine mocha coffee on a mediocre $30 rug.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

so sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:>


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

.... :<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

-_-


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

Trying to test some text things now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

Trying to figure out how do people get boxes and a horizontal lines here :/


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

hello!there! Cherry The TBT person
i just made a table...


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

[box]thing[/box]

[horizontalline][/horizontalline]

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was worth a try :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

appreciate my work Snowesque!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> hello!there! Cherry The TBT person
> i just made a table...



black magic there


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

==


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> black magic there



wonderful!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...de-FAQ&p=68190&highlight=horizontal#post68190

Is this the ancient rituals they played back in 2006?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

[horizontal line][/horizontal line]
[horizontalline][/horizontalline]
[horizontal line]
[/horizontal line]
[horizontalline]
[/horizontalline]

- - - Post Merge - - -

All don't work


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

==


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

[/hr&]

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know, I thought I should try that


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

:<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

I wanna beat whoever is first place on Snake.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

i cant wait for discord trivia night on saturday


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

Yep, I doubt I'll get anything but


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

same but at least we’ll get a participation ticket :3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

Yep, I'm hoping to enter for the final boss feather ticket. If not, I got a chance on a pokeball :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

i entered for the pokeball as i think i’d rather have that than the feather.

but if i get neither, at least i’ll still get my invader :3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 19, 2020)

Got 3 arcade highscores before realizing that 120TBT is all Im gonna get


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 19, 2020)

Zura said:


> Got 3 arcade highscores before realizing that 120TBT is all Im gonna get



Holy ****, 3K in helicopter. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

hwdED


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

sleepy:<


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

yeah i get it


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

:<


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

magiiiicccc


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

ice cream


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 19, 2020)

good luck in Pokemon Dubious

Btw, I sent you a VM.


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

cake


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 19, 2020)

So...I learned that the faster you are to the cogs, the more points. If you stall too much, there's less points once you get the cog.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

------


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 19, 2020)

953, I'm sad. I want to get at least 1.5K in snake.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 19, 2020)

Adding more pictures


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 19, 2020)

Just asking, what dates do the arcade collectibles come with? (I'm just interested in date trading one )


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

somewhere between August 2017 to September 19, 2017


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 19, 2020)

I found it :}

August – September 17th, 2017

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> somewhere between August 2017 to September 19, 2017



ah ok :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yay, it'll be before my houses, I can ask for one to trade :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 19, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

yeEHAW


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ugh! Smash ruined my controller  After some intense playing, the rubber part of the circle pad of one of my joy-cons split open.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not a fun way to say good night but I think I can deal with it well enough for now


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 20, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> Ugh! Smash ruined my controller  After some intense playing, the rubber part of the circle pad of one of my joy-cons split open.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Not a fun way to say good night but I think I can deal with it well enough for now



So not a good time to use your shop?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 20, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So not a good time to use your shop?



My pokemon shop you mean? It's a good time, my switch isn't unplayable because of this XD

Edit: Oh, I see what you mean. Feel free to use, I just probably won't get to it until tomorrow


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 20, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> My pokemon shop you mean? It's a good time, my switch isn't unplayable because of this XD
> 
> Edit: Oh, I see what you mean. Feel free to use, I just probably won't get to it until tomorrow



I just want a trade evolution so I can farm wild held items.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

^*^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

^0^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

tired but gotta stay uppppppppp


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

sameee


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

:3333


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

c:


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 20, 2020)

Gonna watch the direct now :}

- - - Post Merge - - -




Woah, these are some detailed bugs and fish. (Can the scorpion finally be good looking?)


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 20, 2020)

:0

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait...what is this landscaping now? :0


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 20, 2020)

I did a glitch


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 231246View attachment 231247
> 
> :0
> 
> ...



can’t wait to get chased by them in HD


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

i wonder how there's tarantulas in winter... never safe lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 20, 2020)

faiiry said:


> can?t wait to get chased by them in HD



Oh boy 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> i wonder how there's tarantulas in winter... never safe lol



It was the beach but the nighttime and brightness looks like snow to be honest


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

https://youtu.be/KcsiD3nNzA4?t=843

snow on trees cheryll


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 20, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> https://youtu.be/KcsiD3nNzA4?t=843
> 
> snow on trees cheryll



Oh, I'm dumb. 

(hm...interesting)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

i'm thinking it may be a tour island so things are weird? but i'm not sure
otherwise, very spooky lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 20, 2020)

I was gonna think of the hemisphere thing but I think they're inverted

So Dec - Feb for tarantulas in the southern then Jun - Aug in north. :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

beware the aussies


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 20, 2020)

I saw a gray-ish beetle in broad daylight

Daytime saw stag? :}


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i love how getting stung by bees can make you pass out, now - my character might literally die lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I saw a gray-ish beetle in broad daylight
> 
> Daytime saw stag? :}



might be the same new bug in the museum clip, there a grayish-black one

- - - Post Merge - - -



faiiry said:


> i love how getting stung by bees can make you pass out, now - my character might literally die lmao



would be funny if this is luck based lol


----------



## Azrael (Feb 20, 2020)

Ahhhhh! I’m so excited!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

i wonder what all the wand does -- maybe outfit presets or something


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i wonder what all the wand does -- maybe outfit presets or something



maybe it gives you rare outfits? i think i saw “hero’s outfit” which refers to link’s outfit that was only obtainable through the fortune cookies in new leaf, so maybe that’s how you get some unorderable clothing ahah.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

maybeee


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i’m so excited tho omggg


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

❤❤


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 21, 2020)

Ok so N e s s just donated this clover for the giveaway but I dont know what we'll do for it


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

oh i love that collectible omg


----------



## Zura (Feb 21, 2020)

Should we just do another milestone?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 21, 2020)

Sure... :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm coming over there in helicopter


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 21, 2020)

Rip


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 21, 2020)

Would post 8000 be too high, too low or just right?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 21, 2020)

Zura said:


> Ok so N e s s just donated this clover for the giveaway but I dont know what we'll do for it



Maybe hide a pic of a clover in an old post? Or get someone else to?


----------



## Zura (Feb 21, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Maybe hide a pic of a clover in an old post? Or get someone else to?



Maybe like what I did with the sakura


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 21, 2020)

Zura said:


> Maybe like what I did with the sakura



I don't remember what you did with that.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 21, 2020)

Hire me as your pilot and block builder. :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oof, I had the blocks kinda like a rainbow but I forgot to screenshot


----------



## Zura (Feb 21, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't remember what you did with that.





Zura said:


> Congratz!!! Finally!!!!




I hate this version of Tetris! It keeps giving me the exact same blocks and I never get lines when I need them


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2020)

.....


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

:33


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

I left my phone at home today when I went to work and it really sucked.


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

oof that sucks


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah it was a loooooong day at work


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

:c

also i love ur signature omg


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you! I am taking requests if you'd like one!


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

no problem! i’m content with my current sig but i’ll definitely keep that in mind, since its one of the more unique ac sigs i’ve seen <3


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 21, 2020)

I think I'm getting better in Snake

Also that's a really cute signature :}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, Discord night is soon!

Also, who are these random characters? Did Joan die or retire? Noooooo


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

i feel like i’m gonna forget about discord - i’ve been so tired lately and my memory is awful lmao

i’m hoping joan and the other npcs that are being replaced are hopefully just on vacation or something :c


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

It's both nice and sad to see new npcs!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2020)

i guess....


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

Goodnight


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

goodnight!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

nani, 80K in Fishy!?

Also paranoid that I'll accidentally miss the Discord thing


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

not gonna lie, I'm pretty good at tetris...if 20K is considered good


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

So...I joined this class on "improving maturity" They did a test first and the first questions was "How many emoji/emoticons do you use on a regular basis" Um...overdose amounts.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Did a few games. I think I can do good on snake, I'll try to get 1st place there


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Feb 22, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Did a few games. I think I can do good on snake, I'll try to get 1st place there



Yeah, you can get pretty good if you play Python enough


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yeah, you can get pretty good if you play Python enough



*cough*
I got 2 as my most for Python


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

morning!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

morning azrael!

hope i can manage to stay up to make it to trivia today


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi Snow!!!

Is your sleep schedule off?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

my partner works second shift so i'm usually awake during really early morning most times to see them !


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Awww! That's so sweet!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

haha i try to make it work! through finding 1st shift work lately i've been trying to adjust it a bit


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Yeah it's hard. I almost took a job working 2nd shift but my fiance didn't want me to because we wouldn't see each other as much.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

mhm, i wanted to work 2nd but i would be walking home in the dark unfortunately... :/ 
after browsing online stuff it just wasn't really for me; i've been kinda going stir-crazy from being indoors so much haha


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Oof yeah. I can’t just stay at home all the time. And yeah you definitely shouldn’t be walking home alone in the dark!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

indeed it is very spoop 

anyhow i wish you well in trivia if you're attending !


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Same to you!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

❤❤


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

❤❤


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

I reached 1k posts today!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

woo!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

:33


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

It's finally raining here (for once)


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

I like rain


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 22, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> So...I joined this class on "improving maturity" They did a test first and the first questions was "How many emoji/emoticons do you use on a regular basis" Um...overdose amounts.



I like to use on average one per message so no one thinks I'm being sarcastic. You never know with some people


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

greenfrog100 said:


> I like to use on average one per message so no one thinks I'm being sarcastic. You never know with some people



I just limit a few emoticons as I hate emojis :}

Also I try to not use too many kaomojis and just regular ones


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

(●'◡'●)╰(*?▽?*)╯(*/ω＼*)(^///^)^_^:-Dᓚᘏᗢ(┬┬﹏┬┬)ಥ_ಥಠ_ಠ(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻( ?･･)ﾉ(._.`)༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ(ˉ﹃ˉ)(•_•):--P;-)( •_•)>⌐■-■(⌐■_■)(☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)(?‿?)(?_? )?\_(ツ)_/?(T_T)ヾ(≧▽≦*)oφ(*￣0￣)q(≧▽≦q)ψ(｀∇?)ψ（￣︶￣）↗　*^____^*(～￣▽￣)～( •̀ ω •́ )✧[]~(￣▽￣)~*φ(゜▽゜*)♪o(*^＠^*)oO(∩_∩)O(✿◡‿◡)`(*>﹏<*)′(*^▽^*)（*＾-＾*）(*^_^*)(❁?◡`❁)(≧∇≦)ﾉ(?▽`ʃ♡ƪ)(●ˇ∀ˇ●)○( ＾皿＾)っ Hehehe…(￣y▽￣)╭ Ohohoho.....\^o^/(‾◡◝)╰(*?▽?*)╯(〃￣︶￣)人(￣︶￣〃)o(*≧▽≦)ツ┏━┓(/≧▽≦)/( $ _ $ )(☆▽☆)ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノㄟ(≧◇≦)ㄏo((>ω< ))o( *︾▽︾)ヾ(≧ ▽ ≦)ゝ☆*: .｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆(((o(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)o)))＼(((￣(￣(￣▽￣)￣)￣)))／♪(?▽｀)( *^-^)ρ(^0^* )~~~///(^v^)\\\~~~(^///^)(p≧w≦q)o(*￣▽￣*)o( •̀ ω •́ )y(o゜▽゜)o☆ƪ(˘⌣˘)ʃ\(￣︶￣*\))(* ￣3)(ε￣ *)－O－(*￣3￣)╭( ?･･)ﾉ(._.`)o(*￣▽￣*)ブ(づ￣ 3￣)づ!(*￣(￣　*)(～﹃～)~zZヾ(^▽^*)))(￣o￣) . z Zo(*?▽?*)oヾ(￣▽￣) Bye~Bye~(＾Ｕ＾)ノ~ＹＯ( ﾟдﾟ)つ Bye(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧(o゜▽゜)o☆✪ ω ✪d=====(￣▽￣*)b＜（＾－＾）＞

wow


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> (●'◡'●)╰(*?▽?*)╯(*/ω＼*)(^///^)^_^:-Dᓚᘏᗢ(┬┬﹏┬┬)ಥ_ಥಠ_ಠ(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻( ?･･)ﾉ(._.`)༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ(ˉ﹃ˉ)(•_•):--P;-)( •_•)>⌐■-■(⌐■_■)(☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)(?‿?)(?_? )?\_(ツ)_/?(T_T)ヾ(≧▽≦*)oφ(*￣0￣)q(≧▽≦q)ψ(｀∇?)ψ（￣︶￣）↗　*^____^*(～￣▽￣)～( •̀ ω •́ )✧[]~(￣▽￣)~*φ(゜▽゜*)♪o(*^＠^*)oO(∩_∩)O(✿◡‿◡)`(*>﹏<*)′(*^▽^*)（*＾-＾*）(*^_^*)(❁?◡`❁)(≧∇≦)ﾉ(?▽`ʃ♡ƪ)(●ˇ∀ˇ●)○( ＾皿＾)っ Hehehe…(￣y▽￣)╭ Ohohoho.....\^o^/(‾◡◝)╰(*?▽?*)╯(〃￣︶￣)人(￣︶￣〃)o(*≧▽≦)ツ┏━┓(/≧▽≦)/( $ _ $ )(☆▽☆)ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノㄟ(≧◇≦)ㄏo((>ω< ))o( *︾▽︾)ヾ(≧ ▽ ≦)ゝ☆*: .｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆(((o(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)o)))＼(((￣(￣(￣▽￣)￣)￣)))／♪(?▽｀)( *^-^)ρ(^0^* )~~~///(^v^)\\\~~~(^///^)(p≧w≦q)o(*￣▽￣*)o( •̀ ω •́ )y(o゜▽゜)o☆ƪ(˘⌣˘)ʃ\(￣︶￣*\))(* ￣3)(ε￣ *)－O－(*￣3￣)╭( ?･･)ﾉ(._.`)o(*￣▽￣*)ブ(づ￣ 3￣)づ!(*￣(￣　*)(～﹃～)~zZヾ(^▽^*)))(￣o￣) . z Zo(*?▽?*)oヾ(￣▽￣) Bye~Bye~(＾Ｕ＾)ノ~ＹＯ( ﾟдﾟ)つ Bye(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧(o゜▽゜)o☆✪ ω ✪d=====(￣▽￣*)b＜（＾－＾）＞
> 
> wow



I literally spammed all of that in high school


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

there's so many


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

I love me some text emojis ♥╣[-_-]╠♥


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

I do pull the tsu face sometimes (if that's a kaomoji ツ)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

who's ready for some trivia!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Trivia...

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I'll try. :}


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Compact mode looks...:/


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

i've had it on for about a week now to get used to it lol


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

I think with roles would make it look better


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

def helps you see the staff ones easier by a lot since they have colored names


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Ewww. I don't like compact mode


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

30 minutes they said.

Time to bring a snack I guess 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This trivia will look like when someone trips on a caution wet sign instead of the actual puddle since you were texting on your phones as everyone, including the janitor watches you mess up.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

now i can SLEEP


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

I sucked!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Goodnight snow!

Trivia was so stressful but fun! I just sucked at these questions. The few I knew I didn't answer fast enough.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

ty 

the only one i could of realistically got i instinctively wrote shell when i knew it was the mermaid pendant


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 22, 2020)

pika pika


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

trivia was fun but i didn’t know a single answer except for the ac ones lmao


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

I am on a losing streak on salmon run lmfao


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Just asking Azrael, do you think it's possibly to change the Boarding Pass colour? :}


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

No promises as I didn't make the original, but I could try!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

:}

(I'm gonna get 2K on snake, hopefully)


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Things to say

Helicopter : rigged and represents problems to say in real life

Snake : turtles are better than snakes 

Tetris : ok

Asteroid : I'm dooming the earth if I got hired

Space Invaders : but they're dancing for me, why do I kill them?

Golddigger : I mean...

Breakout : white balls bouncing colorful blocks, alright

Fishy : NATURAL SELECTION *awkward National Geographic noises*

Simon : Trippy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hexagon : Why is white racist to red


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

i still say helicopter is basically flappy bird


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 22, 2020)

boom!


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i still say helicopter is basically flappy bird



Helicopter is like when you get 99 on Flappy Bird while eating chocolate ice cream with expired whipped cream after this lady leaves you for someone else back in 2014 while you get melted ice cream on your velvet carpet you got at Costco on sale during the spring as some showers cover the ground in the dictionary defining the idea of what am I doing with my life.

Or it's just a rigged Flappy Bird


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Helicopter is like when you get 99 on Flappy Bird while eating chocolate ice cream with expired whipped cream after this lady leaves you for someone else back in 2014 while you get melted ice cream on your velvet carpet you got at Costco on sale during the spring as some showers cover the ground in the dictionary defining the idea of what am I doing with my life.
> 
> Or it's just a rigged Flappy Bird



that was so specific im laughing lmao

it’s definitely rigged - i only played it for like 2 mins before rage quitting lol. flappy bird was a lot more enjoyable than helicopter imo - and dare i say, even easier


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

morning !


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 23, 2020)

Good morning...


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

i’m so tired


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

meep moop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

neep noop


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

seep soop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

;~;


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

ceep coop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

keep koop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

[[


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

'-'-'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

*-*


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

--


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

=-=


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

T-T


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

u-u


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

:c


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

;;--;;


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

;;;-;;;


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

;;;;-;;;;


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

;;;;;-;;;;;


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

;;;;;;-;;;;;;


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

;;;;;;;-;;;;;;;


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 23, 2020)

What happened?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

i am very competitive :3 ;;;;;;;;;-;;;;;;;;


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

me too :3 ;;;;;;;;;;-;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

;;;;;;;;;;;-;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

;;;;;;;;;;;;-;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 23, 2020)

Just wondering, is the clover hidden in some post?

Also back from a walk to my park.

- - - Post Merge - - -

私は 公園で 歩行した
(Watashi wa kouende hokou shi-ta)

 Dont ask what that means, I literally tried my illiterate japanese. (ツ)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried romanizing it but it censored shi-ta automatically so...(シ) might get banned


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

oof


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 23, 2020)

Still trying to learn more Japanese, I think I'll focus on grammar and vocabulary

- - - Post Merge - - -

見る (miru) means to watch or see. I did know mi means see so just learning how to use ru. :}


----------



## Zura (Feb 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 12 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*



*Winner of the thirteenth week:*
7326-7779


Cheryll said:


> [/hr&]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't know, I thought I should try that


This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Just wondering, is the clover hidden in some post?
> 
> Also back from a walk to my park.
> 
> ...



I've posted some things that have just been deleted.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2020)

yghbgfghbgyhgj


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2020)

-0987654321-


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 24, 2020)

I don’t wanna go to work


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

but $$$ !


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

hawyee


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

^~^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 24, 2020)

FOUR
TEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeN


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

('-')


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

:c


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

.-.


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

•v•


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

.-.


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

•v•


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

0-0


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

.-.


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

•V•


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

'-'


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

*;-;*


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

;;-;;


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

*;;;-;;;*


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

;;;;-;;;;


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

;;;;;-;;;;;


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

;;;;;;-;;;;;;


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

;;;;;;;-;;;;;;;


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

;-;


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2020)

I always forget to post in this thread heck


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

im so tired bros


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

same


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

always


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

;-;


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

cant wait to go home and eat everything in my kitchen lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Azrael (Feb 24, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 24, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

loving the pixel art


----------



## Azrael (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you! I want to start practicing my pixel art! It's so cute! I made that one based off of another design I saw!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

mhm! I wish i had the desire for it more.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 24, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 24, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 24, 2020)

Projects 

Basically I was really busy


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

i think my 1 brain cell has disappeared on me lmao


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 25, 2020)

My brain cells are brain dead, learning Japanese and Korean, working on a group project

Yes, I have that one member who slacks off, smh

- - - Post Merge - - -


 Parents told me I have bad handwriting, ;(


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

your handwriting is good!! definitely better than mine lol


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

good morning from the UK! <3


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 25, 2020)

hey


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

morning cara


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

i have monkey brain


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 25, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

<3


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

so hungry :c


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

c:


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

^^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

--


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2020)

What you guys up to?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

playing new leaf


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2020)

Wow nice! My town is probably filled with weeds by now


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## MortuusFever (Feb 25, 2020)

knock knock.
who's there?

_No one replied._


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

MortuusFever said:


> knock knock.
> who's there?
> 
> _No one replied._



hi i’m no one :]

but no same lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

I hope everyone is having a good evening!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

same to you !


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 25, 2020)

_______________________

```
I feel like I found the cure to cancer
```


Took me a while to find it


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

hope everyone had a good day c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

same to you faiiry


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 25, 2020)

で so, that character has 7 functions when attached to a word D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Other than that, it was almost 90 degrees in California so...that was a pain.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 25, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

:c


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 26, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Feb 26, 2020)

hello!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

heyyy cara


----------



## carackobama (Feb 26, 2020)

how are you? <3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

alright, just snacking and waking up. you?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 26, 2020)

sounds like a pretty good morning! It’s already evening here so I’m just watching YouTube and also snacking c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

yep! glad you're doing good too ^^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Azrael (Feb 26, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 26, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 26, 2020)

Boop


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 26, 2020)

no


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

hello cheryll


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 26, 2020)

I want a Leif for no reason.

Then again, I don't like all of the character collectibles so... : )


----------



## Azrael (Feb 27, 2020)

Leif is so cute! Good enough reason!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 27, 2020)

Give me NH already!!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

yes !! morning azrael


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

Morning friends!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

morning caraaa


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 27, 2020)

Morning Snow!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

i need to cook but the ac stuff is too exciting lol


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah I’m suppose to be working but I’m watching the PAX gameplay video lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

"animal crossing is essential for my work ethic"


----------



## Azrael (Feb 27, 2020)

It’s essential for my quality of life, that’s for sure.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

hmm, sounds like i need to implement that as well


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 27, 2020)

Beep boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

sleeepy


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 28, 2020)

Im sick D:


----------



## Azrael (Feb 28, 2020)

Oh no! Don’t be sick!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

--


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

^_^


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

--


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

!!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

'-'


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

•v•


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

'-'


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

•v•


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

:3


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

c:


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

C:


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

c:


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

:>


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

im running outta smiley faces xD


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

lol same


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Azrael (Feb 28, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

--


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

=)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

=(


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

==


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 29, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Azrael (Feb 29, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

good morning c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh yeah, its a leap year today


----------



## Zura (Feb 29, 2020)

We should do something for St Patrick's day. I do still got this clover from N e s s


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

eck

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah it's march tomorrow


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

this month went by so quickly


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 29, 2020)

'-'


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 29, 2020)

ayy!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 29, 2020)

20 more days!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

yippie


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yay!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

What is everyone up to tonight? c:


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

might get pizza soon, i hope anyhow


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yum


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

how about you, cara, anyone?


----------



## Azrael (Feb 29, 2020)

Just chilling. Had a board game last night with some friends, which was fun!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

ah cool, hopefully not monopoly lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Feb 29, 2020)

Definitely not monopoly! Lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

great, that one always gets people mad haha


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 29, 2020)

I just witness madness when my cousins play Monopoly


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

exactlyyy


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 29, 2020)

Anyway, I plan on working on something this weekend.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

⠀⠀


----------



## Maiana (Feb 29, 2020)

im tired :c


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

zzzzz


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Sleepyyyyy


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 29, 2020)

Im pretty tired

- - - Post Merge - - -

My history is all reference images


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 231588
> 
> Im pretty tired
> 
> ...



Awwww, this is so cute!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 231588
> 
> Im pretty tired
> 
> ...



this is cute!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

!!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

~~


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

uwu


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

owo !!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

zzz


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

--


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

>>>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

==


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yeeyee


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 29, 2020)

Welp, this is what you got


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 29, 2020)

woo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

good morninggg


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

morningggg


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

I hope everyone’s day is going well~!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

same to you


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

thank you lovely! it’s been really nice c:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

yep just chillin, waking up still ^^


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

yee


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

:v


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

30 more minutes :0


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

can’t believe game week is almost over ;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

faiiry said:


> can’t believe game week is almost over ;u;



I remember just it starting a few weeks ago, but it feels like only a week


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I remember just it starting a few weeks ago, but it feels like only a week



it really does! time is going by so fast


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

AHHH, that was stressful


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

batches made it easier


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

i got my invader and idk if i like how it looks in my lineup 0_o


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

hmm


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

i think i like it - the green just contrasts with the orange of the halloween collectibles a bit lol


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

yep it cool


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

the longer i look at it the more i like it so yay!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

always nice


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

C:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

Trading/buying collectibles can be so stressful.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

D:

At least the Pinky and Goomba doesn't stick out so I don't want much but it was stressful.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

it can be


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> D:
> 
> At least the Pinky and Goomba doesn't stick out so I don't want much but it was stressful.



Woah, that was phrased horribly 
I think the Invader is fine enough, just watching those houses when someone invades them.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Woah, that was phrased horribly
> I think the Invader is fine enough, just watching those houses when someone invades them.



LOL. 

I was able to get a Goomba for a good price and since I already have the Invader now I feel like I should buy the Pinky but I really wanted a Moonball too. Sigh. And I'm out of TBT now lol.


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

i thought i was gonna get the goomba since i thought the orange would match better but then i just,, got the invader instead lmao.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

The Invader is my favorite! It's so cute!


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

agreed! i definitely don’t regret my choice aha c:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

they all have nice qualities about them, unique


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

Very true

- - - Post Merge - - -

boop

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oof. How long between posts to make a non merged post?


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

30 minutes I believe


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

yes, 30mins


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

Good to know


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

It's 6pm and still sunny on my banner.


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

it’ll probably change within the next hour or so


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

Mmhmm


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

Maybe one day I’ll own a Moonball. But today is not that day.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

Someday...

Maybe I'll try Invader + TBT for moonball :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

more blue and yellow collectibles pls


----------



## Azrael (Mar 1, 2020)

More blue collectibles would be nice!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

Blue and yellow pikmin eggs


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

oh yeah i saw that on discord. i'd like those too
not that big a fan of pikmin but i use my red a lot oddly


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 1, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> more blue and yellow collectibles pls


Chao egg...!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

yes ! that one is really cute


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

i’d love some more rainbow collectibles tbh


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

pastel preferred but yesss


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

There’s some potential this Easter


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

maybe


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

can’t wait to see the 2020 easter collectibles


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

&#55358;&#56666;&#55358;&#56666;


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

:v


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

C:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

:•)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

^_^


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2020)

^_^


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 2, 2020)

I don?t wanna go to work.


----------



## Coach (Mar 2, 2020)

!!!


----------



## Azrael (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice lineup Coach!!!


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Azrael (Mar 2, 2020)

Getty up!


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 2, 2020)

Yahoo!


----------



## Zura (Mar 2, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 13 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*



*Winner of the fourteenth week:*
7780-8178


Snowesque said:


> ``


This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

oh cool azrael you got a full set now

n ty zura!


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

congrats!


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 2, 2020)

congrats


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm only seeing these two posts but congrats to what I'm assuming is congrats worthy!!


----------



## Zura (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

faiiry said:


> congrats!





Wildtown said:


> congrats





kikotoot said:


> I'm only seeing these two posts but congrats to what I'm assuming is congrats worthy!!





Zura said:


> Congrats!!!



Ty ! ❤


----------



## Azrael (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats Snow! 

And yeah, I decided to buy Pinky instead of a Moonball since I was able to get a Goomba. Sad day, tho. I really wanted both.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

Ty 

And aw that's lame but at least you got a cool goomba, maybe over time you can get one from a seller !


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

no way... how


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 2, 2020)

That's what I'm hoping for! One day!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

heh you can do it!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

.....


----------



## Azrael (Mar 2, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi! I'm back


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

welcome back


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

hiii


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 2, 2020)

I like how my aesthetic is green but I don't like green.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

green cute


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

---/-dq-w0--d0sa


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 2, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> ---/-dq-w0--d0sa



Some morse code there


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 2, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 2, 2020)

To be honest, I'm thinking way too much if I was accepted as moderator (if I was)

:/ It would be embarrasing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways...how is everyone? I got a project but procrastinating now.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

just gotta be chill. more chill you are = more likely to be mod


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah, I try to be more mature and relaxed.

Then again, I get too excited over things. Or just anticipation (whether good or bad)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

being excited is okay


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah, I can see that.

:/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

qwertyuiop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

Temporary pink collectibles for now


----------



## Maiana (Mar 3, 2020)

goodnight


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

night


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

So...someone never told you life was gonna be this way :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## MortuusFever (Mar 3, 2020)

who does what justice


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

h i : }


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 3, 2020)

-----


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 3, 2020)

16 days


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

I like grasshoppers, I don't know why. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

Because I booted up New Leaf a few days ago and found I kept a couple in my storage.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 3, 2020)

sdalEFBWIK


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 3, 2020)

!!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

:l


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 3, 2020)

Hm...I really wish I had another red tulip :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 3, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)

mhmm


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 4, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 4, 2020)

So...I broke my computer so now I have this different one and all my files are gone D:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 4, 2020)

After the success of getting a glam feather I'm too broke for a loveball now


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 5, 2020)

Emolga59 said:


> After the success of getting a glam feather I'm too broke for a loveball now



Nice!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 5, 2020)

boop


----------



## Azrael (Mar 5, 2020)

asldkfjasl;kdfja;sdlfkj


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 5, 2020)

I want a pet beetle but that's probably illegal so... :V


----------



## Azrael (Mar 5, 2020)

Why would it be illegal? I feel like a beetle should be fine!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 5, 2020)

It just _f e e l s_ like it.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 5, 2020)

I looked it up. You can, it's just make sure it's not a pest. ;}
There's this but I'm way too lazy to read it and see all the scientific names, even if I like biology a ton. 
http://pi.cdfa.ca.gov/pqm/manual/pdf/111.pdf

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait...scorpionflies? I'm too scared to look those up


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

yeehaw i havent posted on here in a few days lol


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

yee


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 5, 2020)

I do this thing where I write some kind of story or poem every morning. :}


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I do this thing where I write some kind of story or poem every morning. :}



thats awesome! i write maybe 1-3 things a week as i don’t get inspired super often lol


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 5, 2020)

Then occasionally I draw a picture, just to get my abstract mind out. (maybe I should do some Inktober kind of thing) 

I'm currently on this dumb story about a bunch of anthromorphic bugs. :/


----------



## Maiana (Mar 5, 2020)

thats interesting 
i can relate, i'm doing a 12 month challenge where i write in my notes at the end of every month and rant.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 5, 2020)

I got this 

- - - Post Merge - - -

3/1 (Sun.)
Deep within the roots of the Earth, comes conflicts and cores.
Soon in the sun, comes wrinkles and chores.
Eventually soon, that feeling of many ideas come in a sore.
Because that is what Arcade games feel like. 

3/2 (Mon.)
Coming through the feels, comes a time when you feel like you want to curl up and wish it was a nightmare. I want to tell you, everything is for a reason and nothing is to be afraid. If someone makes fun of you, well, they are nobodies. They’re just the illumination of your thoughts and deep down, they’re nice people who are looking for attention. You have to look up, not down. Enjoy the view of the sky and the clouds, the bright sun following you. The clean fresh aroma of the newly watered plants. The tree stands tall, waving that shadow over the cool breeze.

3/3 (Tues.)
-wrote Tail of the Bugs

3/4 (Thurs.)
If each body of water was a continuation of each other, what would it be? Let’s take freshwater first. You have the smallest one, a droplet of freshwater that extends to a puddle? To be honest, a puddle can have a broad range of sizes and meaning. However let’s continue on that. A droplet to a puddle can lead to a pond. Soon, that pond will be a lake (big or small) then a river to then be met with the ocean.

Droplet, puddle, pond, lake, river, ocean.

Since the ocean is saltwater, let’s try to pick...another droplet of saltwater. It can range from a tide pool to an estuary to a bayside and then a gulf to a huge ocean.

Droplet, tide pool, estuary, bayside, gulf, ocean.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

So...I was planning to go to Las Vegas this spring break but I guess my parents are scared of the virus so I'm not going :<


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

that sucks :<


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

At least their soaps didn't get taken, I always do that. :/


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

i’d love to go to vegas,, i’ve got a friend there and i’d love to actually hang out with them c’:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

I have an aunt there and I always end up in the Asian part of Las Vegas with my family there. I don't gamble, I just play in the hotel room while my parents are gambling. I remember always staying up to catch those tarantulas and scorpions while curled in bed.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

i don’t gamble either (too broke for that lmao), but i’ve never been and i honestly just wanna see my friend lol - there’s been a thought of me maybe moving there once i’m finished with school but i don’t know if i want to live in a whole different country lol

also i’m lowkey afraid of the tarantulas n scorpions lmao


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i don’t gamble either (too broke for that lmao), but i’ve never been and i honestly just wanna see my friend lol - there’s been a thought of me maybe moving there once i’m finished with school but i don’t know if i want to live in a whole different country lol
> 
> also i’m lowkey afraid of the tarantulas n scorpions lmao



Tarantulas and scorpions aren't really that frightening (unless they pull some weird tactic)

I like living near Las Vegas, it's just a 6-8 hour drive, depending on traffic


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Tarantulas and scorpions aren't really that frightening (unless they pull some weird tactic)
> 
> I like living near Las Vegas, it's just a 6-8 hour drive, depending on traffic



i know im just,, a coward lmao

and thats not too bad at all! i’d maybe go a couple times a year if i was only 6-8 hours away from vegas


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i know im just,, a coward lmao
> 
> and thats not too bad at all! i’d maybe go a couple times a year if i was only 6-8 hours away from vegas



I just realized, I may have sounded rude, sorry. Honestly, if Im scared of an ant then what is there to critique.

I only go once every year to once every two years since I'd rather stay home


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I just realized, I may have sounded rude, sorry. Honestly, if Im scared of an ant then what is there to critique.
> 
> I only go once every year to once every two years since I'd rather stay home



it wasn’t rude at all, don’t worry aha

and that’s perfectly valid lol


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 6, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)

'--'


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)

'-'


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

good morning everyone :3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

morning faiiry


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

c:


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)

C:


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

^_^


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)

~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

^•^


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

[[


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

]]


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

\\


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

''


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

,,


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

..


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Azrael (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## mocha. (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Maiana (Mar 6, 2020)

hoi


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

hi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just a random thought, I caused mass genocides of bacteria and viruses.

D:


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 6, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Just a random thought, I caused mass genocides of bacteria and viruses.
> 
> D:


good


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

Well, I tried boiling a potato.

_i t  w a s  g o o d_


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

wooo, earthquake D:


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

hoo boy


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

It's in Mexico though.


(was gonna make something but...just don't make jokes like that)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

oof


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

At least my friend is sending me cursed images.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -

^
asked my chinese friend and he was like, "yep, that's true."


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

:}

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?461440-The-Unpopular-Opinions-thread

is this a christian lesson?


----------



## Maiana (Mar 7, 2020)

cri


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm tired

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

So my teacher lost my paper and they're like

Despite you did turn it in and I know I lost it because I was dumb, I'll still mark you missing.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

I want to go to sleep but if I do, I will wake up at 6am. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

I need to sleep now


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

==


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi &#55357;&#56395;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

hey Azrael, how goes it


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 7, 2020)

Snow is really good at this!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

ye


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2020)

morning


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

I like your lineup! I barely see yellow flowers nowadays (or flowers at all)


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 7, 2020)

o-o


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

*I got the more cursed memes* -in a creepy drug dealer voice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually never mind.


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

so sleepy uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I like your lineup! I barely see yellow flowers nowadays (or flowers at all)



ty ! liking yours too


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 8, 2020)

When we switch cosmos?

I think it's been that since I've joined.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

moop


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

morning


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

morning!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 8, 2020)

Afternoon!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

im getting subway for lunch yayay


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 8, 2020)

My subway is about to close and I'm like D:


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

subway is so good


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

agreeee
i get tuna fish


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

i’ve never had subway’s tuna but i usually get turkey, swiss cheese, lettuce, onions and mayo and its so good omg,,


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 8, 2020)

I've had Subway once or twice in my life 0:


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

now im having ravioli for dinner


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

yummy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

;3;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 8, 2020)

alright spring lineup rework

invader, coal, snow bunny, spring shamrock, spring sakura
red tulip, white tulip, cyan h., teal h., mori


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

i'll figure it out when i get there lol


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

going green so i might just add another green collectible and call it a day


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

i’m kinda bummed by the 5x2 thing but i don’t want many collectibles anyways so its fine lol


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

0-0


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

==


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

yee


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 9, 2020)

(>^.^)>


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

^_^


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Maiana (Mar 9, 2020)

oop


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 9, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2020)

I apologized for not doing the giveaway yet. I'll get on it as soon as possible


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 9, 2020)

All these selling threads...:/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> I apologized for not doing the giveaway yet. I'll get on it as soon as possible



:]


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 9, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

Zura said:


> I apologized for not doing the giveaway yet. I'll get on it as soon as possible



nw; i happened to remember and gave a wee like


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 14 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*


*Winner of the fifteenth week:*
8179-8467


Snowesque said:


> ``


This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

wooooo


----------



## Zura (Mar 9, 2020)

Congratz on winning twice in a row


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 9, 2020)

yay, nice! :}


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

easter bells~~~ easter bells~~~


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

congrats!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

ty yall ^^


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

^_^


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

job stuff all day... zzzzzzz


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

so sleepyy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

ditto


----------



## Maiana (Mar 9, 2020)

undertale's soundtrack is so
beautiful


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 9, 2020)

yessum


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

should my island name be axolotl or seafoam,, i can’t choose lmao,,


----------



## Maiana (Mar 9, 2020)

i like axolotl its so different to me <:


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

hhng yeah i think i’m gonna go with axolotl!! i just saw this thread that mentioned seafoam and ofc my indecisive brain went “sEafOaM!!!” but i do think i like axolotl better


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 9, 2020)

huh, idk im stupid


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

oof


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 10, 2020)

Beautiful tags


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

lmao,, did john get banned or smth tho cus he’s g o n e


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 10, 2020)

*sh...we can't talk about that. *

Rip house people : cough me
we got clouds : they are smooth
collectibles are gay : oh, happy kaleidoclover moth


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

,,minding my own business,, 

the clouds do be looking nice doe


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 10, 2020)

New horizons, New Forums.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 10, 2020)

meow tbt forum updates in 4 or 3 days


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

yes ma’am :] 

the new forums actually don’t look bad at all, i’m excited owo


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 10, 2020)

owo


uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm pretty excited to see what it's like. Hopefully trading collectibles becomes really easy

- - - Post Merge - - -

"With our new shop system, we will also have a fancy new trading system. This will allow you to send an offer to a user, who can then update the trade with their side of the offer. Once both users agree the trade is completed. More information about this will be posted later in the week."

:0 So we can do that to make sure we don't get ripped off. Also sounds easier than one person sending then the other


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

i’ll miss the current look of the forums but i think the only thing i’m kinda bummed about is 5x2,, i think it’s been 6x2 since i’ve joined, though, so maybe i’m just used to it lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 10, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I'm pretty excited to see what it's like. Hopefully trading collectibles becomes really easy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



no scamming? cool!


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

i rarely trade collectibles but the new system sounds efficient!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 10, 2020)

meow meow


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

woof woof


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

uwu


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

sleepsleep


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

**

- - - Post Merge - - -

beep


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

oof

- - - Post Merge - - -

meep


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

moop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

still hoping that timestamps won't matter eventually...


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

that’d be great tbh


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

brrrrrr


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 10, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone here have a Candy Egg they would trade for another egg of similar rarity? <3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

nay, but gl in your search !


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Maiana (Mar 10, 2020)

hi


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 10, 2020)

College is like

memorize all these animal genus in a few days. I'm like, cough, what, we started today.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 10, 2020)

asdfghjkl


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

sleepsleep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 10, 2020)

eeeeeeeee....


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

meep


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

i dont understand this thread but hii


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

hwello


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

hihi


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

i wonder what the next prize is


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

i think a kaleidoclover was donated a bit ago so maybe that cus i dont think zura decided what to do with it yet,, maybe it’ll be for saint patrick’s or smth


----------



## Zura (Mar 11, 2020)

allainah said:


> i dont understand this thread but hii



It simple, you'll have a chance to win TBT if your post gets picked during the raffle. The raffle is every week on Sunday nights and the we up the post count every time. That means that everyone gets equal chance each week to win whether they're new or old participants.

We also accept donations because I wouldn't be able to hand out a weekly raffle without everyone's support.

Also yeah, I still don't know what to do with the clover and I'd like to do something for St. Patricks day.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 11, 2020)

My internet is really bad. Plus we have a rainstorm in California, sorry if I'm not active. :/


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

oof


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

Zura said:


> It simple, you'll have a chance to win TBT if your post gets picked during the raffle. The raffle is every week on Sunday nights and the we up the post count every time. That means that everyone gets equal chance each week to win whether they're new or old participants.
> 
> We also accept donations because I wouldn't be able to hand out a weekly raffle without everyone's support.
> 
> Also yeah, I still don't know what to do with the clover and I'd like to do something for St. Patricks day.



ohh okay that helps a lot ty ^^ i thought it was always a collectible didn;t know it was tbt too


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

i should be asleep lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Mar 11, 2020)

allainah said:


> ohh okay that helps a lot ty ^^ i thought it was always a collectible didn;t know it was tbt too



Yeah I let other people host collectible giveaways here and we have our weekly raffle. An example of a collectible giveaway here would be this clover that was donated a couple weeks ago by N e s s. Although it's perfectly ok for the user doing the giveaway to make the game/giveaway themselves but most of the time it usually gets left up to me.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

owo uwu nwn


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

hungry


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

nom


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

num num


----------



## Zura (Mar 11, 2020)

Nom


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

'-'


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

toe beans


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

'--'


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

p-p


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

Zura said:


> Nom



she went chomp 0-0


----------



## Zura (Mar 11, 2020)

Chomp chomp


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

heyy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

meoww


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

eeeeeeee


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

'-'


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

======(


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

Zura said:


> Chomp chomp



sHE WENT CHOMP AGAIN 0-0


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

'-'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

.-.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

oof


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

|-|


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

owo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

ewe


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

meep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

OH NO NOT THE MEEP


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

M E E P


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 11, 2020)

Congrats to Snowesque!!

She won the _sweets collection_ for my giveaway


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

ooooo


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

ayeee


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

oh heck what


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

meep

lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

m e e p


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

--


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

M
E
E
P


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

==


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

hahah


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

[[


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

M E
E P


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

floppy disk


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

--


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

i guess someone


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

eohasdni


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

CD


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

Dracovish is now holding a master ball


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

Blu Ray


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> floppy disk



i thought that said something else i- 
 i cant read


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

ohno


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 11, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

i suddenly feel like jared 19


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

uh oh, DubiousDelphine.exe has encountered an error. Restarting now


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

me


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

ZIP disk


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

my cat is hogging my bed


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

80% complete


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

she just kicked me thats cute


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

99% complete


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

error


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

99.99999999%


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

loading, please stand by...


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

meepy

also omg u changed ur sig, looks even cuter now ♥


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

:O


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 11, 2020)

There hasn't been a post giveaway for a little while...

- - - Post Merge - - -

A post-based giveaway for collectibles at least


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

i wonder


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 11, 2020)

Forums finally working for me, those hours were a kill me moment


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

allainah said:


> meepy
> 
> also omg u changed ur sig, looks even cuter now ♥



meep thank u c’:


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 12, 2020)

DubiousDelphine becomes runner-up for my Fruit Collection 

Also, Snow, if you change your mind about the messages and want more thought out ones, feel free to send them back!


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

ayeee c:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 12, 2020)

post post post!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 12, 2020)

'-'


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 12, 2020)

'-'


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 12, 2020)

hello!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

hello


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 12, 2020)

hi!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

hi


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

moop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 12, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

oof


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

woop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 13, 2020)

welp my classes are closed for a week, then i have spring break.

2 weeks off, hehe ;]


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

my school got closed for 2 weeks ;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

owo


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 13, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 13, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

c:


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 13, 2020)

I made the "tbt 3.0 makes me wet" tag there. 
I don't know if I'll get in trouble but ;P


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

lmaoo


----------



## Maiana (Mar 13, 2020)

stay safe every1


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 13, 2020)

Rip, my tag got deleted. This is why you don't mess around too much. I may get a warning, cough


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Rip, my tag got deleted. This is why you don't mess around too much. I may get a warning, cough



i fink someone took a big ol crap in one of the mods cereal yesterday/today b/c a bunch has happened. ur not the only one lMAO 
but boop give me free stuff


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Rip, my tag got deleted. This is why you don't mess around too much. I may get a warning, cough



lol mine got deleted too - surprised i didn’t get a warning lol


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

Anyway, I've been really playing around with Discord bots recently.


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

i only use discord for the uh occasional trivia nights n then i uninstall it again lmao


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

I kind of use it way too much, even if I have only 6 servers


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

loll that’s valid


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 14, 2020)

TBT Discord is fun! c:


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

I never post there. Imma post some stuff there. I just can't drag myself to any conversations. 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

highkey the main reason i’m excited about schools closing is i have more time for acnh


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't have school so...

more time to watch the madness


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

lucky lol


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

I mean, I have online classes but...

it's a project which i can

procrastinate ;]


----------



## Maiana (Mar 14, 2020)

good mornin


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

morning


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Maiana (Mar 14, 2020)

i need new horizons nowww


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

woah, it's in 6 days D:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

so closee


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 232219



uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

oof


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2020)

Tbh I'm surprised this is still going on. Funny how it all started with Dawnpiplup's 100tbt giveaway thread XD


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

yepper


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

xD


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

Nox said:


> Tbh I'm surprised this is still going on. Funny how it all started with Dawnpiplup's 100tbt giveaway thread XD



Nightmare back in November. 

I can honestly compare today's posts to back then, I could see my cringiness. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

beep


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

I feel like I haven't done anything this weekend


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

same


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 15, 2020)

"Find thou above, not below. The colours magically appear beneath self. Above the seemingly endless tower comes a feeling of comfort and confirmation. The feelings melt throughout the magical power of self as they go through beyond the infinite horizons. The sense of love and hate, the black to white, the flat over round overpowers the calmness of what society calls average."

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is called, I'm bored


----------



## Jas (Mar 15, 2020)

oh hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

hello


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

hihi


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2020)

what's up, -5


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2020)

pepe


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 15, 2020)

I woke up pretty late


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

==


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2020)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

--


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2020)

yeet


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

meep


----------



## Jas (Mar 15, 2020)

!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 15, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm gonna do this prank where staff wrote something when they didn't. I won't post it though since I don't want to cause a huge chaos. 

I just need the letters

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

need numbers

0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

. , ; : ' " [ ] { } \ / | ! ? @ # % & ` ~ ) ( *

I'm just doing this from scratch and not typing it since I want to practice graphic designing.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

i'll just do jeremy, he seems the smartest (no offense hehe)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 15 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*


*Winner of the sixteenth week:*
8468-8816


faiiry said:


> me


This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -




A start. 

I have no graphic designing experience so this is kinda foreign to me


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

woo faiiry


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Looking afar, I could see that the r and y in everyone is a bit too far so I'll fix that. 

I should look in a couple of perspectives to see.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

Zura said:


> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Cheryll said:


> Congrats





Snowesque said:


> woo faiiry



thanks, guys!! <33


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

hahaha congrats!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

thank you!!


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2020)

I can't believe we've only gotten 6 raffle winners so far


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

damn that’s wild


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Woah, that's weird


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

wonder who’ll win next week


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2020)

Said what the heck and made one for the donors as well 






edit: I'm not making these myself, I'm using this website: https://www.meta-chart.com/


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Ayy, my 0.5% ;]

I'll just donate 100TBT here 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks! We just hit 3K TBT donations


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

yay!


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

hewwo my frens


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 16, 2020)

heyhey!


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

hewwo


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

meep moop


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

sleepyhead


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

oh hi yes


----------



## Azrael (Mar 16, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Good morning, doing some online classes ;]


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

beep


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2020)

Morning guys!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Good morning, I'm procrastinating


----------



## Maiana (Mar 16, 2020)

halloo


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2020)

Same, just waiting for new forum and game release ugh


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

what do you mean good morning, it's 8:30PM here :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> Same, just waiting for new forum and game release ugh



S A M E


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

I feel like dying. D:

Just talking with my friends on discord, waiting for the update. :]


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

morning zura


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

i’m rlly about to post this wolf everywhere,, look at how gorgeous she is guys


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Sorry, haven't caught up with NH news. Looks nice!


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

yes hi can I sleep for 4 more days?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

lmao mood


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

yes


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

Impact


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

moop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

O___O


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

--


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

Arial Black


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

bringing this back


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

<-_->


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

3.0 soon??? Please :>


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> 3.0 soon??? Please :>



Hopefully soon, I can't take the waiting ugh


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi! :| I checked, still no 3.00


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

\-_-/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

Zura said:


> Hopefully soon, I can't take the waiting ugh


Hopefully they'll get it sorted before the release of NH, would suck for the people working on it if they can't play because of it.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Hopefully they'll get it sorted before the release of NH, would suck for the people working on it if they can't play because of it.



agreed. it’d suck if the update happened 1-2 days before release date or even after


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Imagine the update and NH. :}}}}}}}

Can't wait for the chaos


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

god imagine if the update happened on friday,, that’d be bonkers


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 16, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

>_>


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

+_+


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

! !


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

--


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

blep


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

Everyone has those NH avatars and I'm here with this


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Everyone has those NH avatars and I'm here with this



haha same


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

i want a snack


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

It's 22:45 and I'm hungry :[


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

--


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> It's 22:45 and I'm hungry :[



i feel like this is a universal hungry time me too


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

agh lmkjhv


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

update i made a soup


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

!!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

I should sleep  goodnight!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

==


----------



## Tako (Mar 17, 2020)

I wish time would pass faster so we can start playing ACNH sooner... >_<


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

Tako said:


> I wish time would pass faster so we can start playing ACNH sooner... >_<



alright, come on, 3 more days...


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

Tako said:


> I wish time would pass faster so we can start playing ACNH sooner... >_<



agreed


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

guess I'll start a new ACNL town


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

Update is hopefully "tomorrow" *they said*


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

lmao let’s see if it actually happens


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Update is hopefully "tomorrow" *they said*



make it happen!


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

more like *no*wo


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

Literally tired D:
I kinda stayed in bed until 11am


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 17, 2020)

.-.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

So...I just realized I forgot I had a selling thread and it's too late to bump it probably PP


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

lmao


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

lemon


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

banana


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

peach


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 17, 2020)

RIP collectibles


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

rip. D:

Also, I really need to get some TBT, what if they restock some collectibles? *cough*


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

helo


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

ugh imagine a restock of the houses


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

Jas said:


> ugh imagine a restock of the houses



exactly why D:

I'm hoping to raise enough so (if the possibility comes) I can just buy that yellow house to trade,


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

i wonder how the full house lineup will look in the new 5 collectible format too


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

Uh, I kinda have these ideas.



Spoiler: I'll talk a ton :P



Due to the 5x2 thing, there are some ideas you can do. You can have all 6 anyway, having the mori or do on a seperate row.

Or you can remove one. I can say, you can remove the u and no as those two are the ones with the most distinct colours. Actually the no in the house set is a particle that means possession of something so it can be animal's forest as the meaning.

I can kind of think of this, as an alternative, use the colours of each house to your advantage like what I did from a gradient light blue to green. I can think of a few more ideas like
-teal, cyan, dark blue
-pink, yellow, green
Or, if you want symmetry, you can have 2 houses on each side with something in the middle like
-light blue, dark blue, random collectible, teal, green


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

i love these ideas so much!!!! i probably won't have all of them so i think i'll end up going with some kind of colour scheme if i can get some more houses !!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

Jas said:


> i love these ideas so much!!!! i probably won't have all of them so i think i'll end up going with some kind of colour scheme if i can get some more houses !!



I like working with colours and themes alot. There are background things that can also work (for example, a sakura with a pink house) and some eggs that match with the houses.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

bleppppp


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

Writing a story for school, D:

._. So yeah, taking a break now


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

but ay, I know some of the new bugs and fish. I love how smooth and HD they are


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 17, 2020)

``


----------



## Maiana (Mar 18, 2020)

i need to write this essay lol


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: new fish and i talk a ton



I'm going to start analyzing the fish of the New Horizons. There is a snapping turtle which are known to be quite aggressive and are found in the river. They are nocturnal so I predict they will be available around the 4pm - 9am cycle that most bugs and fish in Animal Crossing seem to appear in. I do think they appear in summer although lets see if Nintendo wants them to be available in spring and fall. :]
   The rainbowfish is colourful fish in the Indian Ocean, near the Equator. They should be around the summer time and diurnal! They are almost 12cm so...bitterling to crucian carp size.
   Now the golden trout, is...judging by the name and some sources, is a protected species so expect this thing to be rare. They can be around a foot in length which I can suspect is (around) the same size as the sweetfish or turtles.
   Ranchu goldfish is a special goldfish in Japan that is one of those fat ones, like they're diamond in shape. :] Despite them looking cute and all...they seem to be rare and highly standarded (that's a weird word I made up) that they will probably be rare in Animal Crossing as well. I expect them to be the smallest size for the fish.
     Tilapia seem to be somewhat common to uncommon in my understanding based on some sources that explain their heavy market, not much scarcity in their natural habitats and try to predict where they appear in.  Now, they seem to be ranging from 40cm - 60cm, but really depends on the type of species! I think that they are supposed to be somewhat large...not arapaima large! I think around black bass - pike large though I'm learning more towards a black bass size. These things are diurnal so they should be available during the daytime, most likely all year or so.
     Betta a is widely colourful group of fish like a guppy and they seem...$10 - $20, oh my. Ok, so they can possibly be an expensive fish. As for if they're easily farmed and they're scarcity, the IUCN Red List made them endangered so...rip you.  Now, I don't know if what type of betta they are so... I did find that they are found in tropical climates (mostly around Indonesia) so they should be a summer fish.

     Sturgeon, I wrote is an exception. I've found that they are both a freshwater and saltwater fish. I expect them to be at the estuary, the body of water that transitions from any body of saltwater to freshwater. They can grow up to 10-11 ft. so I expect them to be the largest size. Maybe they're like a king salmon. ;] I do expect them to be rare and expensive like most larger fish. Fun fact, their living ancestors that have separated into other groups are gars and coelacanths so that's interesting to see. They are, as I've seen, winter fish by my guess. 

     Barreleye have the eyes facing front while other fish have them at the side. These things are ugly as heck.  I'll give you this as I literally can't find much info, they appear from tropical to temperate climates in the oceans. This can mean, around summer (tropical) to temperate (which can be spring or autumn). Possibly spring - fall season? I don't know.  As for size, it depends on what that barreleye is based on. If it is based on the javelin spookfish, it can reach up to 50 cm but other species can appear under 20 cm. If it is a javelin spookfish, they can be sea bass size or larger! If it's another species, it can be smaller, maybe a olive flounder size or something.
     Anchovy are tiny, hehe, seemingly 10cm - 20cm, aka 0.33 - 0.66ft for you americans.  That means, I can suspect they're not like...sea butterfly small but instead about the size of your horse mackerel or even up to a dab. Now, they appear in cooler waters, most likely some kind of winter fish. :}
     If you've played Harvest Moon: Animal Parade which is no one ;-;, the Mahi Mahi is a tropical fish that is big. You'll know by it's huge forehead. They are 3ft - 5ft, I've seen. They are (most likely) the largest size for an ocean fish, blue marlin size. They should be diurnal summer fish. Like...July - September fish around 9am - 5pm.
     Suckerfish are remoras! Remoras in real life latch on to larger animals (like a shark) and they both create a mutual symbiotic relationship, having the sharks be cleaned by the remora and the shark making food for the remora. If there's sharks, there's remoras. :} I predict they're summer fish, around the same time as a shark to kind of symbolize that kind of symbiotic relationship. They can be 30 - 120cm which is about 1 - 4ft. :0 That means they can be olive flounder size to a sea bass size or bigger D:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

whoop


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

james charles dumb song


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: things about bugs and I talk way too much



Yep, a giraffe stag is one of those beetles, a stag beetle that is blackish with a tiny hint of brown. I feel like these are mostly fruit tree beetles and not palm trees. These beetles are huge along with strong. Of course, they should be available during summer nights.
   Unlike other moths, the Madagascan sunset moth is diurnal despite the name which I thought would be crepuscular. Anyway, these are incredibly vivid, having it's peak season around spring to summer though it is available anytime during the year. Though I think it's due to Madagascar having a more tropical climate unlike other areas where they're too cold to sustain these moth's needs. I've found that these moths rely on cedar trees though I doubt Nintendo will make them spawn near cedar trees unless...
   Catacanthus is a genus of these insects, stinkbugs. The Man-faced Stinkbug is native to Asia and can vary autumnal colours with some I've seen being yellow or orange with black spots. Besides that, I can't really find any info. I do infer that these are not winter bugs and more spring/summer-ish but that's my prediction.
   The Rosalia batesi beetle is...what I've seen, a light blue longhorn beetle covered in black spots that I believe is more summer-ish. (don't quote me on that) Other than that, this is another I can't find much info about 
   Damselflies are like dragonflies, especially their life cycle being that, the mother lays the eggs onto a watering plant that the nymphs (larvae) are spending their time in. Hard to pick which damselfly is which so I'll choose the light blue one, the Beautiful demoiselle. Like in real life, these damselflies appear over water like rivers, ponds and streams over summer days.
   A paper kite butterfly, also called _ze rise peiper_ is a light coloured butterfly living in the tropical southeast Asia, the Philippines, Taiwan and the southern Ryukyu islands which then, I can infer, are summer time bugs. They should be diurnal summer bugs. :]
   The giant water bug, you might have seen on Brave Wilderness...don't judge...is also called a toe biter. So yeah, these things can be nasty. Despite this...I think they're not really like bees or tarantulas...actually scratch that. *I kinda think these are gonna be harmful bugs* so yep  They are gonna be big tho, some species being less than an inch to some about 4 inches. Still tho...toe biters.
   Making a comeback from the gamecube version, the great purple emperors should follow...at least most of the characteristics from the original. Like, they're rare and summer bugs. And now that acres are gone, they should be easier to catch 
   Nintendo...give us the actual name >;/ Blue weevil beetles are gonna be up to my interpretation because there is no actual weevils named that. Uhh...Rhigus nigrosparsus. Beautiful. These are in tropical climates of South America so I expect these to be summer bugs, once again. Whether diurnal or nocturnal, I would say these are nocturnal, up to my interpretation tho!
   Common bluebottles are blue-ish butterflies with blackish edges. These are swallowtails and are diurnal around the tropical areas. Maybe they are spring - summer bugs, idk


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Guys what do I do with this clover?! I don't have the slightest clue


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Eumm...still not sure. PP

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was gonna suggest hiding it in a random post but that seems weird


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

oof i have no idea lol


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't know, my brain is ded from all that researching


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i have noooo motivation to write all these papers when new horizons is 3 days away :'(


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Jas said:


> i have noooo motivation to write all these papers when new horizons is 3 days away :'(





Now 2 days

Now I'm stressing out more


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i'm exciteeeed though


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

My brain is dead from finals and essays waa


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Rip all of you people

I'll look at my thing...


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i have six projects due i wanna sleeeep


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

can’t believe its almost release day :0


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i'm so excited


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

same omg


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

excitement is here!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

im really just at home until this coronavirus thing is gone so yeah...

time to procrastinate 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, I have a ton of memes so yeah :]


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

You make this easier to bear <3


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

woot!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Most I found on reddit for no reason


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

I really like the isabelle and doom ones


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm weird at 11pm


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

But ayy, I look at memes all day :]


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

2am here


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

This is like...my only 5% of all my clean memes, the rest are dirty I can't show here


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 232390
> 
> This is like...my only 5% of all my clean memes, the rest are dirty I can't show here



oh mood lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyways, I'm just silently waiting for the end of the week. The madness D:


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

meep


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Friday will be...


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

friday is so soon!!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: just warning, a bit dirty







So yeah, I'll be at home watching this madness while watching people livestream New horizons


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

----


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

sad truth, oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

(all flowers for sale in the shop during NH's release) :}


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

yello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

..


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

./.


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

. _ .


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

! !


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

oof


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

it's 3:53 am omg


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

r e l e a s e  T B T 3 . 0  a n d  N e w  H o r i z o n s  n o w  o r  r i o t


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

n o w


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

--


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

oof


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

roof


----------



## Maiana (Mar 18, 2020)

i wake up and go to sleep thinking about animal crossing


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

alright 2 more days of sleeping


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

bumbadumdum


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

blip blöp


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

bleep bloop


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

.-.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

._.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

.-.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

salt > sugar


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

sugar > salt :3


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

don't


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

why not? :3


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

because you know I'm right


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

nope :3


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

salt is [SUP]superior[/SUP]


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

never


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

s
a
l
t


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

s
w
e
e
t


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

solt


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

s\/\/eet


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

s4l7


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

:^)


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

> salt!


salt


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

UNO is on sale on Steam, anyone wanna play?


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

UNO or Monopoly, both on sale, come on


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

ok den


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

: - )


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

:           - )


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

finger


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yes


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

no


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

ok


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

smiley face


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

holy 330 posts in a couple days
please someone stop meh


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

FBI, open up


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

nice try, FBI


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Ley said:


> holy 330 posts in a couple days
> please someone stop meh



Rivaling my 550 posts a day I see


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

u people r crazy..


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Rivaling my 550 posts a day I see



I'll beat ya


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

john lemon


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

jeff


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

This is gonna get crazy!


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

!!!!!


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

ohnononk


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

*blep*


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

dubious


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

eeeyahhhh


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

hiyah


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Posting memes to pass the time.


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

yayy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

--


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

why are you putting a poster over another poster?


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

oop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

--


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

So


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Great, my discord server is spamming memes


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 232418So



btw those masks dont really work....


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes, that's the iMask 5, the iMask 6 works better


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

no in general


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 18, 2020)

Honestly pangolins are really cute!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

are you avoiding me?


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

--


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

)-)-)-)-)-)-)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

eeeyassdcd


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Maiana (Mar 18, 2020)

ello


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

hiyaa


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 18, 2020)

yeet


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

neat


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

bumpadump


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

oh my!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

meep moop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

oop


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

Good night, might go to sleep.

by sleep, I mean stay in my bed until 2am

so yeah, hopefully it's all update when I wake up


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

lol goodnight!


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)

bop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

bljp blööp


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 19, 2020)

: )


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Maiana (Mar 19, 2020)

;l


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

I watched someone play new horizons and im like DDDD:


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

i havent watched anything yet and i’m dying,,


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

I like how california is one of the last places for midnight


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

3:30 more hours for me!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

boopydoop


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

bip böp


----------



## Jas (Mar 19, 2020)

- - -


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

boopydoopdippydee


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

2 hours


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

if new horizons doesnt show up in my mailbox tomorrow i swear i’ll cry,,


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

If I don't get a switch before the next console, I might cry :///


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

:cc


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> If I don't get a switch before the next console, I might cry :///



just buy one 4Head


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

i havent bought my online subscription yet oops-


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

Ley said:


> just buy one 4Head



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

I was gonna talk about there's no ending to the island in the English versions unlike the Japanese versions where they have 島. But I guess it symbolizes how there's 市 after a city since that means city


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

i’m kinda glad there’s no ending in the english version lol


----------



## Jas (Mar 19, 2020)

i have to go get it at 11am tomorrow aaaaa the anticipation


----------



## Maiana (Mar 19, 2020)

: o


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

my copy has shipped!! i’m bouncing up and down bros


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

I so hope mine ships as well


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

Good luck! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm watching this person, luckily he's experienced in Animal Crossing. I always cringe when new players play and they like...do stuff that cringe me


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

expected delivery is march 23rd,, im gonna cry s2g


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

I just got my confirmation email but need to wait 24 h to see the tracking


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

i really hope it comes tomorrow,,


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

here's to hoping


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

yes


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

it's gonna be so much nicer being quarantined on an island


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

lmao agreed


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

i hope 3.0 comes soon,,


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

yes, i'd like to earn tbt again


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

Holy ****, this is slow. Is it finally the 3.0


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

same - that’s why i’ve only been posting in here today since i’m not earning tbt anyways lol. trying to go through nh’s subforum once we start earning tbt again will be a disaster lmao


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope I start with hazel and roald


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

bro i’d love to have bam and fuchsia but i know i won’t be that lucky lmao,, at least one of them would be nice!!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2020)

having to stay awake till 12pm or my switch is getting sent back to hong kong


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 20, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 20, 2020)

so sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

i’m so excited that i can’t sleep lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 20, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

7 more minutes


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

Really interesting, the legs and the seemingly area between the thorax and abdoman is more red while in past games, they were black with yellow stripes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ok, now that I look from this, the body (head to abdomen) is completely black with a reddish tint however the legs seem to represent a different species that is orange and yellow striped on the legs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's cute tho!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

i find it silly that the spider is still called just "spider".
i would like more than two spiders please.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm like, at least call it the wasp spider, it's actual real life name :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

wasp spider from a tree, haha that's perfect. never knew that before


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

uhhh...hi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Never mind, here's a slightly more horrifying view


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

i wonder what their availability changed to; they're out so early


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

November - April, interesting. Still the same times of 7pm - 4am.

Ok, so the thorax is black around the middle with reddish-brown surrounding the sides. It is also prevalent in the back of the abdomen. The legs go black to red to yellow, black then yellow ending to black. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly, I have no idea. I expected them to be the same time, Jun - Aug


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

going to guess the scorpion is the other months... somewhat mortifying
i guess it's nice to have a rare bug chance whenever i guess, assuming it's still worth a bit


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

I found some source that claims scorpions are
December - March
and 5pm - 5am.

I mean...it's too early to decide if that's true. (unless they actually did their experiments)=


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

scorpions in december?? i’m gonna cry


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

hmmm that would be really strange, i can understand why though since winter didn't really have any rare bugs before. i haven't seen any scorpions on streams yet, only tarantulas.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

Merry Christmas, here's your present. :]

(also it's weird, most of these sources have like all the bugs backwards like the red dragonfly (an autumn bug) as spring and summer bugs in winter so PP)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> hmmm that would be really strange, i can understand why though since winter didn't really have any rare bugs before. i haven't seen any scorpions on streams yet, only tarantulas.



*cough* most likely this source is BS


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

imagine just trynna build a snowman and suddenly you see a freakin’ scorpion,,

and bees/wasps can make you pass out now, too? bro my character is gonna d i e lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

as long as i'm making some decent catching bells here and there idm what they do i guess


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

faiiry said:


> imagine just trynna build a snowman and suddenly you see a freakin’ scorpion,,
> 
> and bees/wasps can make you pass out now, too? bro my character is gonna d i e lmao



Imma die


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

faiiry said:


> bees/wasps can make you pass out now, too? bro my character is gonna d i e lmao



yep, if you don't use medicine for the first sting, then get stung again


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> as long as i'm making some decent catching bells here and there idm what they do i guess



And that's the point :]


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

we'll see


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

Ok, so in the southern hemisphere, the tarantulas are May - October (like normal months) and like


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

I mean, I figured out that

Northern - all bugs are in normal (summer in summer) but tarantulas are winter

Southern - all bugs are switched and tarantulas are in summer


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> yep, if you don't use medicine for the first sting, then get stung again



damn,, i miss only having to buy medicine for sick villagers lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

i wonder if saving and quitting still heals you


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

Wisp just got rid of sickness so now we got medicine for injuries


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

bro,,, wisp gimme sick villagers back pls mr. ghost man


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

as in sick villagers? that's pretty helpful if sickness still lasts 3 days

unless you're referencing the patch lol


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

i can’t wait for my copy to come omg


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

it's going to be odd playing two games everyday haha


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

lol the only game i’ll be playing is nh (since theres no other game that interests me rn aha)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

ye that fair; i still kinda want to play new leaf still so idk when i'm done


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 20, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 20, 2020)

I can't wait to discover a new favourite hourly theme


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

same omg,, i’m so excited to hear all the hourly music


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 20, 2020)

8pm is a huge favourite rn so I can't wait to hear what the new evening ones are


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

i haven’t heard any of the hourly music yet and i am p u m p e d


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

oof


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

pop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

sleeptime


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

my copy is on its way and i am c r y i n g


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

almost time to play,,


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

my partner's copy got here but the switch hasn't yet. ;;;;;;-;;;;;;


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

damn that sucks :c


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

i'm cleaning rn to keep me busy but i can't stay up forever... hope it comes within a couple hours.


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

i hope it comes too c’:


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

there are some upsides to the digital version


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

i lowkey regret not getting the digital version but i prefer physical


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

so apparently it's coming at 8pm now -_-


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

damn thats late :c


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

literal tears in my eyes rn


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

yooo faiiry nice, hope you enjoy it !


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 20, 2020)

That feeling when you've done everything there is to do on day one so you just grind fish and butterflies for bells in preparation for day 2


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

likely going to be me, fortunately i'll be starting day 1 late


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

hyped for day 2!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

I found this in a post and 

So if the fish is big enough, we hold it like how people do in real life if a fish is big enough.
Also to me, it seems darker. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fins are brighter and the eyes are hollowed out black


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 20, 2020)

those fed ex folks are crafty. as soon as i was getting in bed the switch came.

also, i totally did not freak out once I saw it had a CN type prong and not NA, then immediately realize after i could just use the cord from our other switch.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

Ok, so I was a bit correct on the size of a sturgeon, I thought it would be sea bass size or bigger


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 20, 2020)

When u eat bell peppers do u just eat the seeds or also the shell?


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 20, 2020)

Never really eaten them, if i would, I just eat the non-spicy part, whatever that is


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 20, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Never really eaten them, if i would, I just eat the non-spicy part, whatever that is


Omg I was meming, you are only supposed to eat the "shell", not the seeds. You have never eaten a bell pepper though? I'm shocked.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2020)

miyaaaaaaaa


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

i cut it turn style since the white parts are bitter/too spicy


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

i’ve been playing new horizons all day bros,,


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

i finished day 1 barely, i was so delirious but i got the museum/house done

- - - Post Merge - - -

also is fishing easier for you? feels so much easier than new leaf for some reason


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

i got the museum and house done so i mainly spent the day bug catching and fishing,, i have so much to give blathers tomorrow lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

i don't remember what i gave nook lol
it's so weird not knowing what fish are out currently


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

i know,, i kinda briefly skimmed through a fishing guide but i’m kinda trying to do stuff myself lol.

and honestly finishing is a lot easier,, i know i didn’t complete so much on new leaf’s day 1 lol

also i really was not ready to deal with tarantulas again lmao,, i caught em though


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

lol i wrote "finishing" by accident, i meant fishing


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

lmao oof,, i mean, i was a little rusty at first since it’s been a while but fishing didn’t seem difficult at all - i’ve had to craft like 5 fishing rods, though, since they kept breaking lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

i think it may be because the sounds are louder, and i've always fished by sound


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

same - i can never fish with low volume/no volume otherwise i’ll fail lmao. i also can’t look at the screen or else i’ll panic and press the button too early lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

haha yep i'm exactly like that


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

aha


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 21, 2020)

eek! a wasp stung me!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

i got stung twice and passed out lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

oop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Azrael (Mar 21, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

helo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

yes


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

ok


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 21, 2020)

Good morning...


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

yo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 21, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 22, 2020)

Welp, the forums are ok for me so I can actually post 

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's two dung beetles...

The black one and the purple one (not racist )


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 22, 2020)

boop


----------



## Jas (Mar 22, 2020)

yayy


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

lemon


----------



## xara (Mar 22, 2020)

good morning guys :3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2020)

morning


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

hello hello!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

time to grind some miles boiiis


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

zz


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 22, 2020)

Kinda doing my own stuff, watching other play while waiting for this update


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 22, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm sorry guys but tonight announcement will be postponed. I am struggling with a fever and I need to get some rest. 

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

nw, hope you feel better


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 23, 2020)

Aw get better!


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2020)

this is the first time i’ve been able to access the site all day lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2020)

:c


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 23, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 23, 2020)

ahoopiedeepba


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2020)

how are y'all doing?


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 23, 2020)

not good in the slightest


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2020)

yeah, I feel ya. I really thought that staying at home indefinitely would be fun, I was _very_ wrong.


----------



## Zura (Mar 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 16 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*


*Winner of the seventeenth week:*
8817-9370


DubiousDelphine said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 23, 2020)

Currently filling out a essay.

it's about, research about any organisms in a video game (probably for millenials) so yep PPPPPPPP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh congrats! I was trying to type but this server crashed so


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Currently filling out a essay.
> 
> it's about, research about any organisms in a video game (probably for millenials) so yep PPPPPPPP
> 
> ...



that sounds super interesting, good luck!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> ``



I'm 100% positive you're a bot


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

Ley said:


> I'm 100% positive you're a bot



I'm 100% positive you're a bot


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 23, 2020)

Editing a wiki currently, with no design knowledge so


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 23, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PeRTjdfrvgIjyLEJpP7K4QM9Az9Mt9zMbud8DveQQ-U/edit

I don't even know why I show my projects 

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PeRTjdfrvgIjyLEJpP7K4QM9Az9Mt9zMbud8DveQQ-U/edit?usp=sharing

ugh, google docs trying to private me :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

Aw, it's cute! :3


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 232849
> 
> Aw, it's cute! :3



creepy lil fella,, can’t believe i’ll have to catch it in less than 2 months ;u;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 24, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> View attachment 232849
> 
> Aw, it's cute! :3



Southern hemisphere?


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

I stole this from someone, idk


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

just realized that there’s no break from the tarantulas or scorpions,, once one leaves another one comes,, i’ll never get to walk around with a net at night again lmfao


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

anyone saving for those bug/fish models? my whole storage is just bugs and fish at this point.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

If I could, my house would be a museum


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

If someone wants to give me pics of the info on these bugs/fish then...I would appreciate that!

I'm missing a couple of bugs and fish.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sad petaltails aren't in the game


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

Here's the northern times; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88hwUJdM7PM

- - - Post Merge - - -

true but i do like the blue one a lot haha


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

Oh my, thank you! I can use this DDD


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

i fished all last night and i couldn't find a second barrel eye ) :


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

Oof. I wonder if they're the really rare fish. I mean, if they cost 15K then they should be very rare


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

i wish i could remember what size it was when i first caught it, but i guess more fish for the streak in general is good


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm glad the forum's working fine now


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

--


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

==


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

**


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

[[


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

//


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

meep moop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

I wonder if I should start a thread listing all of these bugs/fish months and time :/


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

You know what, I will make that thread >:]


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

meep moop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 24, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 25, 2020)

Ah, this took forever but 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Rs0FUuVP5B0htKXBQOdgX04jA214nqrvpSHpUOyVwP4/edit?usp=sharing

also, i forgot to add time...
D:


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 25, 2020)

Welp did that 

next...idk what to do next for tomorrow (or later today)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 25, 2020)

!!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 25, 2020)

blooopydoo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 25, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I wonder if I should start a thread listing all of these bugs/fish months and time :/



Would help, guide isn't due out until mid April.


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

hello


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah a guide would be helpful


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)

so sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 25, 2020)

Finished the guide in my signature


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 25, 2020)

wugghhhh, the shop is finally back


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

better change my lineup quick before it gets locked up again


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 25, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 26, 2020)

My resident services gets updated friday!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2020)

oh thanks zura!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

can finally earn tbt again,, delicious


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

hi


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

how are ya doing


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

--


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

good talk


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

==


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

ok


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

[[


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 26, 2020)

Gotta grind bells for that token


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh s-, we got another virus D:


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

oof


----------



## Jas (Mar 26, 2020)

loooool


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

owo


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 26, 2020)

So, i made up my own animal crossing game when I was little.

I wrote, tilapia, snapping turtle, remora (suckerfish), rose-hair tarantula that would appear in winter and deathstalker which I drew was black.

Uhhh...the prophecy?


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

lmao love that


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 26, 2020)

Plus, I called it High Mountain, with 3 tiers, a beach tier and a tier for a hot air balloon.


----------



## allainah (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

lmao fun


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

sleepy,,


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

sleepsleep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 27, 2020)

ovo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Mar 27, 2020)

blooop


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 27, 2020)

One of the first threads I made was a fish tank differences, where I compared all fish tanks in New Leaf. Should I do it in New Horizons? I don't have the game which makes it 100 times harder : (

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?471934-Fish-Tank-Differences&highlight=


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

it would be nice to see, i would like to use some but i haven't liked any tanks so far


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 27, 2020)

Meh, Imma start now based on what people already have


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

i wonder what the turtle one looks like : o


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 27, 2020)

bottom right


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

ooo now i see what they meant, ty. i wonder what the yellow dome thing is top left


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 27, 2020)

Most likely larger fish...like...i have some pics from discord but it's not sending so


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

time to fishy fish


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 27, 2020)

Welp forgot bells are unlocked, and forgot that my bells are running out when i'm saving bells for the logo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

morpymorp


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 27, 2020)

lol! go for the thread


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

enongenong


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

hungry


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

i could eat a whole pizza rn


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

mood


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

I could eat 2 whole pizzas rn


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

hello


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

hey


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

how's it going


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 27, 2020)

bump! (did we find out who won the previous weeks?)


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

yes


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

:3


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

casually enters self in this


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

OwO


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

hi


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

c:


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

:'D


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

^ _ ^


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

--


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

^~^


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

~~


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

^•^


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

C:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

²²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

:33


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 28, 2020)

Pretty much woke up just now


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

!!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

!!


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

²²


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

so sleepy,,


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

my head hurts ;u;


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 28, 2020)

can't really figure out how to use url things.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2020)

4f5yg8lg657g79uoioinoi


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 28, 2020)

Adding shadow sizes to fish is hard actually 

tired ;/


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

oof mood


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 28, 2020)

plus my brother is getting pinged to give homework answers so all I hear from his computer are discord pings.


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

oof


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

~~


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 28, 2020)

I shall win now >


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 28, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

meep


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

sleepy time,,


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 29, 2020)

I feel drunk so I thought the notice on the banner said something about coronavirus


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 29, 2020)

What lol


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 29, 2020)

The Bell Tree Foronavirums


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 29, 2020)

n i c e


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 29, 2020)

Ay...1am still up : D


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

^~^


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

--


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

!~


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 29, 2020)

Tired still


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

sleepy,,


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

same :'D


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

:c


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

;u;


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

^*^


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

:>


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

--


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

ovo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

~~


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

--


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

,,


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

;u;


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 30, 2020)

owo


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 17 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet​*


*Winner of the eighteenth week:*
9371-9666


Snowesque said:


> ``


This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 30, 2020)

niceee


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 30, 2020)

ayyy nice! congrats


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

congrats!


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

;u;


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

sleepy time,,


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 30, 2020)

I really need to sleep, i got classes tomorrow


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

ty zura & all !


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

²²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

--


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

²²²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 30, 2020)

!!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 30, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

²²


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 30, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 30, 2020)

.-.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 30, 2020)

c:


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

:33


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 31, 2020)

Bumpity


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 31, 2020)

Got this meeting at 6am :/// kill me


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

damn


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

;u;


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 31, 2020)

eugh, been busy all day PP


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

hungry,,


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

oof


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

;u;


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

bump bump


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

:3


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Apr 1, 2020)

²²


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Apr 1, 2020)

²²


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 1, 2020)

oop, just noticed that Pierrot


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 1, 2020)

I feel like I haven't posted on here in ten years


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 1, 2020)

I need to thiink of some april fools prank


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Apr 1, 2020)

First time seeing the sakura tree on the Bell tree forums, looks nice!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)

It looks even better with the night theme I think!!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2020)

-------


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

==


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 1, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

:>


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 2, 2020)

Update *possibly* tomorrow, pretty excited : )


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

same!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

sleepy time,,


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

--


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)

good morning


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 2, 2020)

Ooop!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

morning!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

:>


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

boop


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

;u;


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Apr 2, 2020)

²²


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

i wonder if any of the egg day designs will be translated for easter this year; the sky egg is cute


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

hope so! would be cool to see some of the older designs revamped or smth


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

yesss same


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2020)

``


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

I forgot about this thread and I can't believe it's still going.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

maybe use google docs or a cloud for larger files? i've been burned by so many broke pcs i only use those for larger files now.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

the forum has graduated to 67% zoom! mazel tov !


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

test


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

uh oh this post merge


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2020)

Woah new forums haha what happened to my avatar?! I'm Z man now!


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2020)

²²


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

My mind is still ded, idek how to use the forums


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

RIP GYROIDS, I hate emojis


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

3.0 looks so different bro,, cant wait for the bell system to be unfrozen again lmao


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

:>


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

wonky bonky whack website


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

: )


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

: )

I got some deformed faces.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)

hehe


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

I like how clean it is when you post something. The better transition and like that : P


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

did a lot of your already read posts get marked as unread?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

also rip new leaf code; another thing for the sig i guess

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

so now they added a merger, good idea


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

Yep, I wonder : PPP


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

i get a notification when i post merge lol


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

Hm, getting notifs for subscribed threads. Interesting, Also, kinda glad I can just click on it without me clicking to another page : )


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

hm. yes. quite. slurp slurp interesting.


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

love actually getting quote notifications now


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

@faiiry

just testing : )


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

yep


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

got the notif! love it c:


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 3, 2020)

Member list on the bottom is OCD


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

lmao true


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Apr 4, 2020)

²²


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 4, 2020)

:) Testing this


----------



## mocha. (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## mocha. (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## mocha. (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 4, 2020)

Maybe I like this because of how minamalistic it looks. :P

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Also thanks to whoever mentioned how to set emoticons without turning it into an emoji


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 4, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 4, 2020)

testing stuff :P



Spoiler: hehe



idek



Does it still work?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 4, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 4, 2020)

6666 posts >:D


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 4, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Maiana (Apr 5, 2020)

: o


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Apr 5, 2020)

²²


----------



## Jas (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 5, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2020)

Haha completely forget it was Sunday. I'll be announcing real soon!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

ty zura


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 18 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!



*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the nineteenth week:*
9667-9929


faiiry said:


> hope so! would be cool to see some of the older designs revamped or smth


This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

wooooo


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2020)

Congrats faiiry on your second win! Ill send the money when bells are up and running again!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Artinus (Apr 6, 2020)

woah lots of posts o-o


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Artinus (Apr 6, 2020)

wouldn't this be like spamming nearly?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2020)

oof i’ve been hella inactive but thank you!!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Artinus (Apr 6, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 6, 2020)

Whoop


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Artinus (Apr 8, 2020)

_Boop_


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Artinus (Apr 8, 2020)

_Beep_


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Artinus (Apr 8, 2020)

_*whistles*_


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Artinus (Apr 8, 2020)

_the battle of the posting!_


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Artinus (Apr 8, 2020)

_“Stories are better when they have an ending, are they not?” _


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

keep forgetting to post in here lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 8, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

can’t wait for the bell system to be unfrozen lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

:c


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## mocha. (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

the shark shadows are so tiny,,,,


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

itty bitty,,,,


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

this is not a shark,,,, this is a sea bass with a fin,,,,


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

literal baby shark,,,


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

itty bitty shark,,


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2020)

``


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2020)

-----


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 11, 2020)

Yay, we have a sakura tree now


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

v cool


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Jas (Apr 12, 2020)

!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi :P


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 19 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!



*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twentieth week:*
9930-10089


Snowesque said:


> ``


This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!

I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha


----------



## Artinus (Apr 15, 2020)

I mean if you spam enough you'll win right?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

ty zuraaa


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 15, 2020)

~


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 15, 2020)

*~!*


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 15, 2020)

*~?*


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 15, 2020)

*~~*


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 16, 2020)

*o-o*


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 16, 2020)

*oAo*


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 16, 2020)

*T-T*


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 17, 2020)

*（ΦωΦ）*


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 17, 2020)

(^・ω・^ )


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 17, 2020)

ㅇㅅㅇ


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 17, 2020)

ㄱ(ㅇㅅㅇ” )ㄴ


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Artinus (Apr 17, 2020)

>_<


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

Bells are back! To my understanding, I owe Snow 100TBT and Faiiry 100TBT?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

can't remember haha


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> `
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> can't remember haha


That's why Im very happy I made a spreadsheet for these occasions


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

i got it, ty zura


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i got it, ty zura


Np I hope you enjoy spending those now that bells are back online haha


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

woot


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

yay !!!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

!!!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Apr 18, 2020)

Post


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

!!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Apr 18, 2020)

I know some of you already know since I can very clearly see it XD

How do I show off my collectibles now?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I know some of you already know since I can very clearly see it XD
> 
> How do I show off my collectibles now?


if you've the width extension un-check both boxes; that's what fixed mine.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 19, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> `


Just curious, are you invisible?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Just curious, are you invisible?


i think so


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 19, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> `
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Do you care if I pm you?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you care if I pm you?


not at all ! taking a look now


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

yoink


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

hi guys i’m back from the dead


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

yo how goes it


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

it be going good wbu


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

same stuff diff day i guess, though slightly more employed


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Apr 19, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> if you've the width extension un-check both boxes; that's what fixed mine.



Thnx but looks like it fixed itself.

I appreciate you mods!


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

i really slept all day lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

yep


----------



## xara (Apr 20, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 20, 2020)

my sleep schedule is AWFUL what is time


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2020)

Yo stupid me almost forgot again. Let's get this raffle going!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

woot


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 20 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha



*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-first week:*
10090-10214


Snowesque said:


> if you've the width extension un-check both boxes; that's what fixed mine.


This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

woo ty zura !


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2020)

I might mix a NMT thread with this one with the choice to either get tickets or TBT but I'm unsure yet lol


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

nmt


----------



## Artinus (Apr 20, 2020)

Both are great, it really depends if the person who posts on here needs them or not


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Apr 20, 2020)

!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

^*^


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 21, 2020)

yay


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 21, 2020)

!!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

ah a new username....delicious.....


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

it's cool


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

thank youu


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

☄


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 22, 2020)

Gotta say, twitter is pretty funny whenever I feel an earthquake. :P


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

can't decide whether i want my profile pic to be me or my island rep djfkjdg


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

☃


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

Jas said:


> can't decide whether i want my profile pic to be me or my island rep djfkjdg



if that’s you in your profile pic, you’re so gorgeous!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

xara said:


> if that’s you in your profile pic, you’re so gorgeous!


aaa thank you!!! i might go back to the safety net of my island rep tho


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

🌨


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

woke up before noon for once,, shocker


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

it happens


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

mmhm


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Artinus said:


> Both are great, it really depends if the person who posts on here needs them or not


Yeah, that's why it'd be a choice between NMT or bells. That way I wouldn't have to worry about making an entirely new thread


----------



## Artinus (Apr 23, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yeah that's why it's be a choice between NMT and bells. That way I wouldn't have to worry about making an entirely new thread



That's fair


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

hi


----------



## Jas (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 24, 2020)

beep


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 24, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 24, 2020)

And.. up!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 24, 2020)

Haven't had the chance yet today to see what's up in the Cranny.


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2020)

boop


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

xara said:


> 👁👁


I love that


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 25, 2020)

Uppity


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

~


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 25, 2020)

djfdhfk trying to get better at remembering to post here


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey there


----------



## Jas (Apr 26, 2020)

hi!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 26, 2020)

How’s it going


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Apr 26, 2020)

i'm good how are you !!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

`


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 26, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Jas (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 27, 2020)

beep


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 21 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!



*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-second week:*
10215-10376


xara said:


> ^*^


This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!

I went to bed early last night so again sorry. This week I'll be doing either 100TBT or 5 NMT just to try it out. Thanks for playing every week!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)

wooo


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

oh, sweet! thank you! <3


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2020)

Is 5 NMT too little or too much?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)

no idea


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> no idea


I've heard each one is around 200k ING bells so idk


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)

no idea


----------



## Jas (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 27, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 28, 2020)

free boop


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 28, 2020)

up up uppity


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 28, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 28, 2020)

b


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 28, 2020)

meep


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 29, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 29, 2020)

`


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

boo


----------



## Cheryll (Apr 29, 2020)

its been a while since i've been here :P


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 30, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> its been a while since i've been here :P



welcome back


----------



## KSI CUTEROXY (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Apr 30, 2020)

uuuuuu


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 30, 2020)

xara said:


> welcome back


omg i love your sig its so adorable


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

Inarabitta said:


> omg i love your sig its so adorable



ah thank you! your sig is super nice, too! i love the colours ;u;


----------



## Maiana (Apr 30, 2020)

i have so much homework its killing me


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

oh mood


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

sleepy time


----------



## Snowesque (May 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (May 2, 2020)




----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)

i have assignments i should be doinggggg


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

same lmao


----------



## Snowesque (May 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 2, 2020)

Uh what is this for now


----------



## Snowesque (May 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 2, 2020)

`


----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (May 2, 2020)




----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)

why is flour sold out everywhere ;;


----------



## Snowesque (May 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (May 2, 2020)

cute avi


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

sugar cookies are so sexy


----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)

i gotta agree with you there


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 2, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

uu


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## lieryl (May 3, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (May 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (May 3, 2020)

bumpity


----------



## Snowesque (May 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 22 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-third week:*
10377-10463


Inarabitta said:


> beep


This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!


----------



## Inarabitta (May 4, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 21 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oo! could I choose the 100TBT please (,:? thank you so much for hosting these weekly giveaways! this is amazing *q*


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2020)

Inarabitta said:


> oo! could I choose the 100TBT please (,:? thank you so much for hosting these weekly giveaways! this is amazing *q*


You're welcome! I'm just glad I finally remembered lol


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

whoop


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)

^


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)

Δ


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)

Ω


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)

Σ


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)

π


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 4, 2020)

hello happy times i see!


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 5, 2020)

woo


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (May 6, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (May 6, 2020)

up up uppity


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 6, 2020)

Sleep time


----------



## yeeeliah (May 6, 2020)

post hehe


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

eek


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Inarabitta (May 6, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (May 6, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

moop


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

meep


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

boop


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

geep


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

goop


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

heep


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 7, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 8, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Inarabitta (May 8, 2020)

beep


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

im a sheep


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

beep beep


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

qwq


----------



## dino (May 8, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

meep moop


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

peekaboo


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

i see you


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

t33h33


----------



## dino (May 8, 2020)

posty post


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

e


----------



## xlisapisa (May 8, 2020)

Hi


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Jas (May 8, 2020)

hiiiiiiiii


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

weewoo


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

woowee


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

(❛ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ❛)


----------



## dino (May 8, 2020)

hayyyyy


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

ook


----------



## dino (May 8, 2020)

for schwayyy


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

peeka


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

;w;


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

;o;


----------



## Snowesque (May 8, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

bleep


----------



## dino (May 9, 2020)

hayhayyy


----------



## seularin (May 9, 2020)

o


----------



## Snowesque (May 9, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 9, 2020)

boo


----------



## Snowesque (May 9, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 9, 2020)

peek


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

poke


----------



## seularin (May 9, 2020)

mon


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

ball


----------



## seularin (May 9, 2020)

™


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## seularin (May 9, 2020)

hi, im ryan


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 9, 2020)

Hi Ryan!


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

hi ryan, i’m dad


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

wee woo


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

bumparoni


----------



## dino (May 9, 2020)

bumpsies


----------



## seularin (May 9, 2020)

bleeeeeep


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

bonk


----------



## Inarabitta (May 9, 2020)

bonk x2


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

bonk x3


----------



## Snowesque (May 10, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

;w;


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 10, 2020)

Boink


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

b o n k


----------



## Snowesque (May 10, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 10, 2020)

Smo vibes


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

immaculate vibes


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 10, 2020)

Passed


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

vibe check


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## petaI (May 10, 2020)

bamp


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 10, 2020)

Bomp


----------



## Snowesque (May 10, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

vibes


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

hoo boy i hate shakespeare


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

zeeeee


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

could use a nap here, too


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 10, 2020)

Wakey


----------



## Mikaiah (May 10, 2020)

coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 10, 2020)

Tea > coffee


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

coffee over tea always !


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 11, 2020)

Actually um... that’s kinda
















Spoiler



Wrong


----------



## Zura (May 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 23 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
10464-10611


Snowesque said:


> `


This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!


----------



## Snowesque (May 11, 2020)

yessssss ty @Zura  !  I'll take the TBT.


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

woooo


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

boop


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

bumperoni


----------



## Mikaiah (May 11, 2020)

wheeeeeep


----------



## Jas (May 11, 2020)

ooooo


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

woop


----------



## dino (May 11, 2020)

here we go again.mp3


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 11, 2020)

boopin


----------



## dino (May 11, 2020)

beepin


----------



## Inarabitta (May 11, 2020)

beepest


----------



## Mikaiah (May 11, 2020)

bleeep bleep


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)

sheep sheep


----------



## Snowesque (May 12, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

woo


----------



## lieryl (May 12, 2020)

wonk T^T


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

bonk ;v;


----------



## lieryl (May 12, 2020)

honkity honk honk ;;


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

bonkity bonk bonk


----------



## lieryl (May 12, 2020)

hippity hop hoppp


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

bippity bop boppp


----------



## Inarabitta (May 12, 2020)

ive messed up my sleeping schedule bump


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)

hehehhee


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

mines been messed for weeks lmao


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)

corona life ruining that circadian rhythm oooh yeee


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

essays are so boring,,


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)

what are you writing @xara ?


----------



## biibii (May 12, 2020)

im confuzzled


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

dino said:


> what are you writing @xara ?



writing an essay on a shakespeare play and the vibes are not immaculate rn


----------



## Snowesque (May 12, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)

xara said:


> writing an essay on a shakespeare play and the vibes are not immaculate rn



oh man, that's like -4 vibes. much sympathies !  hopefully the req word count is small??


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

dino said:


> oh man, that's like -4 vibes. much sympathies !  hopefully the req word count is small??



the req word count was like,,, 5,000 which isn’t sexy but i finally finished it so now i can uh,, virtually avoid my english teacher for the rest of the year lmao


----------



## Inarabitta (May 12, 2020)

i wish u the best of luck on ur essay


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

Inarabitta said:


> i wish u the best of luck on ur essay



thank u :33


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)

xara said:


> the req word count was like,,, 5,000 which isn’t sexy but i finally finished it so now i can uh,, virtually avoid my english teacher for the rest of the year lmao



hopefully you get to watch baz luhrmann's sexy shakespear take soon instead, to make up for it ! best of luck meanwhileeee


----------



## Inarabitta (May 12, 2020)

i really wish i didnt have 2 midterms this week   i havent even studied for the 7 weeks ive been in class AAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## petaI (May 12, 2020)

zzz


----------



## Joshua_DaPro (May 12, 2020)

Hi!

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

I really hope I win


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 12, 2020)

Bonk


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

dino said:


> hopefully you get to watch baz luhrmann's sexy shakespear take soon instead, to make up for it ! best of luck meanwhileeee



thank uuuu, highkey can’t wait for the day i don’t have to do anything shakespeare related ever again ;w;


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)

xara said:


> thank uuuu, highkey can’t wait for the day i don’t have to do anything shakespeare related ever again ;w;



oh, i love that future for you. best thing about graduating is getting to devote your precious energy to reading and consuming media that YOU WANT TO [says a media&comm graduate], not what someone else says is worth it


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

dino said:


> oh, i love that future for you. best thing about graduating is getting to devote your precious energy to reading and consuming media that YOU WANT TO [says a media&comm graduate], not what someone else says is worth it


 a b s o l u t e l y. listen, i love reading but being forced to read stuff is just not the vibe. ;w;


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## dino (May 13, 2020)

xara said:


> a b s o l u t e l y. listen, i love reading but being forced to read stuff is just not the vibe. ;w;



humans are not made to read so many stuffy male writers ! its just the truth !!


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

dino said:


> humans are not made to read so many stuffy male writers ! its just the truth !!



you be spittin’ straight facts


----------



## Mikaiah (May 13, 2020)

somedays i like being an engineer

this is not one of those days. my head hurts from maffs.


----------



## dino (May 13, 2020)

xara said:


> you be spittin’ straight facts



or gay facts


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

dino said:


> or gay facts



oh mood


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 13, 2020)

okay then


----------



## seularin (May 13, 2020)

b


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)




----------



## lieryl (May 13, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

:c


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

:,)


----------



## Snowesque (May 14, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (May 14, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 14, 2020)

: )))))))))))


----------



## Maiana (May 14, 2020)

h i i i i i i  ii i  i


----------



## dino (May 14, 2020)

howdy howdy


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

hewwo


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 14, 2020)

hello! Guess I’m new here lol


----------



## dino (May 14, 2020)

why didn't i know we could put special characters in our usernames? 

welcome @*The Oakboro Mayor* !


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 14, 2020)

hehe thanks @dino !


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

bweeeeeee


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 15, 2020)

ride em cowboy


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

*into the sunset !*


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 15, 2020)

*The End!*


----------



## Snowesque (May 15, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (May 15, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

how is the day almost over already


----------



## Snowesque (May 15, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

beep boop, meep morp


----------



## Snowesque (May 15, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 16, 2020)

beep boop, meep morp


----------



## dino (May 16, 2020)

ever tempted to post the script of the bee movie here ?


----------



## Snowesque (May 16, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

dino said:


> ever tempted to post the script of the bee movie here ?



do it


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 16, 2020)

oh boy according to all know laws of aviation...


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

there is no way a bee should be able to fly


----------



## Snowesque (May 16, 2020)

yoink


----------



## Snowesque (May 16, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 16, 2020)

Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


----------



## Snowesque (May 16, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 16, 2020)

The bee, of course, flies anyway


----------



## Snowesque (May 16, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

because bees don’t care what humans think is impossible


----------



## Snowesque (May 16, 2020)

`


----------



## petaI (May 16, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Snowesque (May 16, 2020)

`


----------



## petaI (May 16, 2020)

blomp


----------



## Snowesque (May 16, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## dino (May 17, 2020)

just watched ratatouille and just wanna say we should really quote that script as a meme instead of the bee movie. we really missed out on some killer lines, there


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Mr_Persona (May 17, 2020)

100 TBT!? 

uh have fun


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

Thanks, you too


----------



## Mikaiah (May 17, 2020)

tweet tweet


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

Wink


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

good luck moving up cause I’m 


moving out!


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

woot need this TBT :)


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

‘


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

meep


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 17, 2020)

been posting all dayyyy


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

i always forget to post here lmao,, i do be sabotaging myself


----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Inarabitta (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 17, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

I'm back here after a few hot minutes!!


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

✌


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

✌


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)




----------



## wearebap (May 17, 2020)

hey hey hey

so i just post here as much as i want???? :0


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

wearebap said:


> hey hey hey
> 
> so i just post here as much as i want???? :0


Yes!


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

boo


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

booboo


----------



## wearebap (May 17, 2020)

ty ty


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

øωø


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

w


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

ôωô


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

w


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

òωó


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

one word at a time

ill start: i


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Want


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

it


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

really


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

hard


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

so


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

dont


----------



## Inarabitta (May 17, 2020)

eat


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

watermelon


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

or


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

you


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

might


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

have


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

diabetes


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

soon


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

period


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

..╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻ FLIP THAT TABLE.

┻━┻ ︵ ヽ(°□°ヽ) FLIP THIS TABLE.

┻━┻ ︵ ＼(0)/／ ︵ ┻━┻ FLIP ALL THE TABLES

ಠಠ Child. . .

ಠಠ Put.

ಠಠ The tables.

ಠಠ Back.

(╮°-°)╮┳━┳

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻ NEVER

(••)
<)   )╯because I'm 
 /    \

⊂ヽ
　 ＼＼ ＿
　　 ＼(　••) F
　　　 <　⌒ヽ A
　　　/ 　 へ＼ B
　　 /　　/　＼＼ U
　　 ﾚ　ノ　　 ヽ_つ L
　　/　/                   O
　 /　/|                   U
　(　(ヽ               S
　|　|、＼
　| 丿 ＼ ⌒)
　| |　　) /
`ノ )　   Lﾉ


----------



## dino (May 17, 2020)

this thread really caught a case of the sundays huh


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## magicaldonkey (May 18, 2020)

hi


----------



## dino (May 18, 2020)

monday funday sundae


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

it's surely another way to get post count up 
(ू˃︿˂ ू)


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

our post counts do be going up


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

slowly but surely <: also omg u really dont sleep


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

lmaoo i just woke up so i actually slept for once :33


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

That’s impossible  (*ﾟﾛﾟ)
But good job


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

100% possible and thank uu :3


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

Wait. But that means the first thing u did was go on the forums.  (☉∀☉)


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

,,,,, you really gonna expose me like that


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

(*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ) no I take it bak


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

i have been unexposed :0


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

I wonder if people would scroll up ╮ (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.) ╭


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

lmaoo maybe


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

Then your secrets safe with me and page 541


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

apparently you’re a tourist now


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

I’m honored to be a tourist on your island (◍•ᴗ•◍)❤


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

you’re the best tourist i’ve ever met


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

back to the grind (trying to hit 1000 posts)


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

You can do it  L(・o・)」


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

if i wasn’t inactive for like 3 years it woulda been done 

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

thank you tho


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

(´∀｀)♡ ur so close!


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

so close 
!!!!


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

I bet you could keep this up all night! ＼(>o<)ノ


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

i just woke up so yea probably all day lmaoo i need a life


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

I think you’re doing great (´ ▽｀).。ｏ♡
It’s ok, it’s 4:26am here and I should be going to bed


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

GOOOOOO! DO IT!



tom nook is behind you


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

awww i think you’re always doing great blink. 
oh s*** yea you should probably get some z’s!!!


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

I am a night child (*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ) help


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I am a night child (*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ) help


oof that's sad



oh well 



what if the sun was your favourite villager? Would you stay awake STILL then?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

i am also a night child so i understand but if it’s 4:30 isn’t it technically morning now


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Also, t o m  n o o k i s b e h i n d e v e r y o n e


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

i just felt the hairs on my neck stand up


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

those hairs represent every copy Of timmy and tommy created to fulfill the needs of their customers. They're all robots.


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

I can stay awake to watch Tom Nook begins everybody ;-;

and if I go by Isabelle’s standards then it’s morning in like 28min (*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ)


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

theyre all just mass produced drones created for tom nook’s own financial benefit...


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

That's right.

tom nook
is








g o d

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

You know what would be funny?


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

At least he’s not omnipotent c:


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

there however is only one (1) tom nook.
he is omnipotent.
he is everywhere and nowhere all at once.
he is god


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

What if you offered mr nook to blathers.


He'd be like















i bow to your divine light


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

Or a very rich tanuki who’s very cute in aloha shirts (◍•ᴗ•◍)❤


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

I like nook but...











I like kyle much more hes too pure


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

tom nook is really cute tho ngl


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Agreed

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Literally most of the characters are cute


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

#GiveLove2Tommy


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Imma change my avatar to lord Booswa


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

nope. tommy


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

I LOVE TOMMY VERY MUCH AND HE SHOULD ALWAYS BE GIVEN AN OPPORTUNITY TO SPEAK IMO.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

I follow Booswa to the end of the world.

I'm his royal messenger.


also booswa is bffs with nook and the nooklings


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

ggggg


WOOOO 1,000 baybee


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

xoons said:


> I LOVE TOMMY VERY MUCH AND HE SHOULD ALWAYS BE GIVEN AN OPPORTUNITY TO SPEAK IMO.



we stan tommy


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

we stan Tommy

also congrats @xoons you da bess (´ ▽｀).。ｏ♡


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

no fr, changing my username to tommystanaccount brb

aww tysm blink couldnt have done it w/o you


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Tommy is amazing


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

I do anything for y’all *。ヾ(｡>ｖ<｡)ﾉﾞ*。


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

#stantommy


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Also I'm changing my username probably xd


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

#bantimmy, #stantommy


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

we stan one boy in this household and that’s tommy


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

#stantommy


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Wait is it even possible to change usernames


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

*grabs pitchfork and torch, chanting #STAN TOMMY as i encourage my fellow brethren to rise up with me*

idk why this turned into a riot but i will RIOT for him


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

If so how


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Wait is it even possible to change usernames


ye but it costs like 1220 tbt


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

You can buy a thing to change it in the shop i think


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

tommy deserves to be rioted for owo


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

#STANTOMMY

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



xoons said:


> ye but it costs like 1220 tbt


AAAAAAAAA


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Were gonna burn Timmy so that Tommy can be heard


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

It'll take forever

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

I am staring at timmy with dead eyes


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

i would whack timmy with my net if i could


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

lmaoooooooo “we should burn timmy”


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

BURN TIMMY


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Use a wand at his face so he can become blind


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

poke his eyes out


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Use a match so he can be burned completely

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020




#freetommy #BURN TIMMY


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

ignoring timmy from now on, tommy gets all my stuff


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Tommy is my king


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yeah timmy can burn, i only want one baby tanuki to help me with my shopping needs


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Only Tommy <3


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Also I saw mario lose his marbles yesterday


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

*o n l y t o m m y*


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

King Tommehhhh


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

*I W I L L O N L Y L O V E T O M M Y*

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

*B U R N T I M M Y*


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

_Tommy the Tanuki Overlord_

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Aka TTO


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

_*TOMMY MY KING FOREVER*_


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

STAN TOMMY


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Brb I'm gonna check stonk prices on turnip exchange


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

WE WILL WORSHIP TOMMY

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Ew stonk prices


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Oof not even a 500

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Oh well back to rioting

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

*I'm ripping Timmy's brain apart as we speak*


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

*WHY ARE YOU KILLING TOMMY HE IS MY LORD*


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

If Tommy doesn’t speak, we riot ＼(>o<)ノ


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

@Wiimfiuser Why did you kill tommy


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> *WHY ARE YOU KILLING TOMMY HE IS MY LORD*


It was a typo.


Timmy possessed me


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

*YOU KILLED MY KING*

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

ah okay

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Do not let Timmy posses you he is the evil


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Also lord Booswa has a message


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

I-I just found this


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

woah that gave me war flashbacks


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

you guys are precious (*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ)


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

WAAAAAT


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yez I am precious 

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Jk I am not ✌


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Everyone is

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

precious


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Except for me hehe


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

approved


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

hahahaha
i need coffee or i’m gonna die, brb y’all


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

oh mood


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

m00d


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Mo0D


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

Xd


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

lmaooo me


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

dweep dweep


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

I dOnT tHiNk i iNvItEd yOu tO mY hOuSe

well little does he know this is a break-in


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

wassup ladies and gents


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Nm fam

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

woa did i just say fam ew sorry


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

wearebap said:


> wassup ladies and gents


Hand crusher?


BOI UR AVATAR IS MR HAND CRUSHER HIMSELF

SHOTO TODOROKI aka

SHOOOOOTOOOOOO


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

I-I know nothing about anime


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

honestly i've never watched BnHA. I tried reading the manga. tried


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Hand crusher?
> 
> 
> BOI UR AVATAR IS MR HAND CRUSHER HIMSELF
> ...


LOL YEEEESSS U KNOW IIIT

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



Mikaiah said:


> honestly i've never watched BnHA. I tried reading the manga. tried


i never read the manga lol i only watch the anime!
buuut how did that go for you LOL


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 18, 2020)

I read the manga xd.

UA Sports festival! Cavalry round, I think


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

oooooooo 
im to lazy to read the manga but i heard it gets crazy


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

❤


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

.mood


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

why he look so good in heart shades doe


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

ikr hes looking pretty schmexy


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

he do be hittin’ different


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

xara said:


> he do be hittin’ different


Dem heart shades really do be cute asf tho


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Dem heart shades really do be cute asf tho



they do


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

xara said:


> they do


He do be a hottie tho

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



xara said:


>


bruhh


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> He do be a hottie tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020
> 
> ...



what’s the matter,,,, it’s an eggplant,,


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

xara said:


> what’s the matter,,,, it’s an eggplant,,


uhh n-nothing i guess


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> uhh n-nothing i guess



 did you know these are my favourite fruit,,,,,


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

xara said:


> did you know these are my favourite fruit,,,,,


N-no I did not know that


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> N-no I did not know that



 such good foods,,,,


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

xara said:


> such good foods,,,,


I agree 

I-I mean woahh what


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

oh wow this is so generous ;o;


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

*u*


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

:>


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

beep beep


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2020)

Dam sorry guys! I'll get the winner announced shortly


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 24 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
10612-10809


animeshadowpanda said:


> òωó


This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 24 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats @animeshadowpanda


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

yaaaaay congrats @animeshadowpanda


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 18, 2020)

Oop


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

Oh yay!!!! Tysm @Zura!!! I would rather have the 100 TBT, please!!!
Also thanks @ForeverALoan and @Mikaiah for the congrats!!! ❤


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

❤


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

omg congrats @animeshadowpanda <3


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Oh yay!!!! Tysm @Zura!!! I would rather have the 100 TBT, please!!!
> Also thanks @ForeverALoan and @Mikaiah for the congrats!!! ❤


I got off to do something. The bells have been sent your way!


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

this is a great convo guys


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

🗯


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

xara said:


> this is a great convo guys


Ikr its very active


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Ikr its very active



some valid points were made,, i learned a lot,,


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

xara said:


> some valid points were made,, i learned a lot,,


Same i think this is the most ive ever taken away from a conversation


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Same i think this is the most ive ever taken away from a conversation



same,, so insightful


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> View attachment 260869



looks like something my mom would post on facebook LMAO


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

Lmaooooo


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

!


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

zzz


----------



## Snowesque (May 18, 2020)

`


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 18, 2020)

am i finding a way to lose here?


----------



## Inarabitta (May 18, 2020)

good afternooon


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 18, 2020)

guess i am


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

xara said:


> zzz


zZZZzzZzZZzZzZZzzzzZ


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2020)

huh?!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

I dunno just zzz


----------



## dino (May 19, 2020)

🏙🏘


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)




----------



## xlisapisa (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

Has Timmy burned yet?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

Its a work in progress lmao


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

My switch is off mid game 


He is frozen in stasis

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Like a crystal


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

DESTROY TIMMY


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

#STANTOMMY


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

TOMMY MY LORD


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

_*:3 OWO UWU REEEEEEEEEEEE*_


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

stan tommy


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Timmy is a Tommy ripoff


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

KILL THE TOMMY RIPOFF


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

DISSECT TIMMY


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

DECAPITATE HIM


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Coach (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

Timmy must die


Also lord Booswa just set him on fire


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> `


`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## meggtheegg (May 19, 2020)

*u*


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

```


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 19, 2020)

ΦωΦ


----------



## Aliya (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (May 19, 2020)

σωσ


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Maiana (May 19, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

apostrophes are boring


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

``

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Yes, that they are


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

does anyone remember club penguin


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

i love club penguin


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

boop


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

I always wanted to play but my parents wouldnt lemme bc i was "too smol"

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

beep


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

lmao club penguin was the s*** but i got banned forever and now it’s gone


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

hi snowesque how are you


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

Damnn imagine getting banned from club penguin

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

someone told me they might make a comeback


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

i think club penguin rewritten is a thing


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

I think so

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

I wanna play


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

oh yeah it is a thing i just checked


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

hHa yea i think i do have an account there, my name was spagett


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

Did anyone play poptropica


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

oo ok ima make an acc


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

omfg yea..... best part of going to the computer lab as a kid


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

frrr

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

poptropica was the best


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

snowesque i hope you’re having an incredible day


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

I just made a club penguin rewritten acc o.o


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

Snowesque you should answer


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 19, 2020)

AHHH


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 19, 2020)

tomothy rly out here running a zesty campaign


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 19, 2020)

all  here


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

ayyooo it’s rico!


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

️


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

🌬


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

️


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

️


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 19, 2020)

dang man poptropica was the thing when I was growing up


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 19, 2020)

ah snowesque, you drive a hard ' bargain.


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 19, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 20, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 20, 2020)

zzzzzz


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)

👁‍🗨▪👁‍🗨


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 20, 2020)

please don’t stop the music!!


----------



## meggtheegg (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Inarabitta (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 20, 2020)

oooooooh, who lives in a pineapple under da sea !


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

wheeeeeep


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 20, 2020)

absorbant and yellow and porous is he !


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 20, 2020)

(๑╹◡╹๑)


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 20, 2020)

I’m a mess lol


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

same lmao


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)

*S P O N G E B O B*


----------



## ryuk (May 20, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

👁👁​


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 21, 2020)

I’m a clown for thinking I could do my work early


----------



## ryuk (May 21, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (May 21, 2020)

1


----------



## Flyffel (May 21, 2020)

henlo uwu


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## musubi (May 21, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## meggtheegg (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

woop


----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

✌✌✌✌✌


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

cant believe this got pushed all the way to the 3rd page 0-0


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

O.O


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

0-0


----------



## Snowesque (May 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 22, 2020)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (May 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 22, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 22, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## moonbox (May 23, 2020)

~


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

boop


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

i gotta start posting here more lmao


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## moonbox (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

;;;


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## moonbox (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## moonbox (May 23, 2020)

1


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 23, 2020)

b e e p b o o p


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 23, 2020)

._.


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 23, 2020)

o.o


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

0-0


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

shimmie shimmie


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

i like how my line up turned out, never Had one in mind tbh


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

To me


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

To yu


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 23, 2020)

o:


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Hehehe


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)




----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

There was once a cat that said meow and then ran into a bush to hide


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

U


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

0:


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

09


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

08


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

07


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 24, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 24, 2020)

starting the week off with a


----------



## moonbox (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Flyffel (May 24, 2020)

wazza?


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 24, 2020)

:0


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

hewwo


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## moonbox (May 24, 2020)

1


----------



## niconii (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Maiana (May 24, 2020)

hoi


----------



## moonbox (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

weeeu


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i’m so hungry i’m gonna eat my roof


----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## kikotoot (May 24, 2020)

half of a year!!!!


----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## jo_electric (May 24, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (May 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 25 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
10810-11505


ForeverALoan said:


> *WHY ARE YOU KILLING TOMMY HE IS MY LORD*


This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

Wonderful message btw lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 25, 2020)

OH MY GOSH THANK YOU


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 25, 2020)

Thank you so much 

ill take the TBT please

❤❤❤

Tommy is my lord


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

morning boop


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

;;;


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## niconii (May 25, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

-


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 25, 2020)

b e e p b e e p


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

1


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 25, 2020)

i believe


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 25, 2020)

I think it's time for me to get off the computer and eat dinner aaaaa *cries*​


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

boop


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 25, 2020)

:3


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

[old internet meme voice] then take a nap!


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

twinkle twinkle little star


----------



## Snowesque (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

beep


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

how i wonder what you are


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

i believe in a thing called love


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

just listen to the rhythm of my heart


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

.


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

tooth hurty


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

somewheeeeeeeeeeeereeee, beyond the seeeaaa


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 26, 2020)

dino said:


> somewheeeeeeeeeeeereeee, beyond the seeeaaa


Somewhere waiting for me.


----------



## Snowesque (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Somewhere waiting for me.



my looover stands on golden saaands   ⛱


----------



## Snowesque (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 26, 2020)

I'm BACK BABY! (its really hard to stay on top of this thread)


----------



## Snowesque (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 26, 2020)

Hello Snowesque, how are you on this fine day (or night, depending on where you live)?


----------



## Snowesque (May 26, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Hello Snowesque, how are you on this fine day (or night, depending on where you live)?


tired, thanks for asking


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 26, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> tired, thanks for asking


you're welcome! I should probably go to sleep rn, but I choose to live my life in sleep deprivation.


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

i'm p sure the matrix was right about the whole deja vu thing


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

sleep


----------



## Snowesque (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

;;


----------



## xara (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

;0


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

;;


----------



## xara (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

;;


----------



## seularin (May 27, 2020)

lieryl said:


> ;;


OH HI WIFE


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

seularin said:


> OH HI WIFE


OHMYGOSH HI love you ;0


----------



## seularin (May 27, 2020)

lieryl said:


> OHMYGOSH HI love you ;0


HI  i lob u more ):<


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

seularin said:


> HI  i lob u more ):<


 <33333


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

hihi


----------



## dino (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 27, 2020)

🌤🌤🌤🌤🌤🌤🌤🌤


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## wearebap (May 27, 2020)

heyheyhey


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## moonbox (May 27, 2020)

sup


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Yaan (May 27, 2020)

:0a


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 27, 2020)

hehe


----------



## moonbox (May 27, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

Heloooooo


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## moonbox (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 27, 2020)

c:


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 27, 2020)

--


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 28, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> `


~


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

so sleepy


----------



## dino (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

.


----------



## dino (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)

blerghh


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> ~


yep that's me


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 28, 2020)

-- c:


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## KatBunny (May 28, 2020)

Hm.


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 28, 2020)

❤​


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 28, 2020)

Beep bop beep


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 28, 2020)

B o p


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

How is Timmy doing?


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

🌤️🌥🌦🌧⛈🌩🌨


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)

⛱ ⛱ ⛱ ⛱ ⛱ ⛱ ⛱ ⛱


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## moo_nieu (May 29, 2020)

c:


----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Babo (May 29, 2020)

So this is just a spamming contest...hmmm,


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

why do i always neglect this thread lmaoo


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

:3


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Darcy94x (May 29, 2020)

hiiiii


----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (May 29, 2020)

bloop


----------



## moonbox (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 29, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> How is Timmy doing?


He has perished


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

<3


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

hehe


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 29, 2020)

Back at it again


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 29, 2020)

🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

dang daniel


----------



## Maiana (May 29, 2020)

back at it again


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

with the white vans


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

remember when I was kirby? aw, good times.


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

I could really use that TBT...


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

<3 spread the love


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

i've run out of creative little posts and should go to bed, but I really want more posts.


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

don't worry, I'm not asleep yet!


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

zzzz


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

I mine all day


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

I mine all night


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

my mine don't stop


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

till those diamonds are in sight


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

and I mine all stone


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

till I'm all alone


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

I mine all the time


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

but can't find what I want


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

imagine existing B


----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

thank you for putting up with my shenanigans @Snowesque !


----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

yw


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

<3 (～﹃～)~zZ


----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

🏙


----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

im sleeping soon bc i am tired


----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

o give me sleep o


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

🏘


----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 30, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 30, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 30, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 30, 2020)




----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 30, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 30, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

.


----------



## dino (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

fruit salad up in here!


----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

,,


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

oop


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

!!


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

The old school emotes tho...


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

heh


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

🌦🌦🌦🌦🌦🌦🌦


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

good day sunshine~


----------



## niconii (May 31, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

this... is a bucket. dear god. there's more. _no._


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

dot


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

it contains the dying wish of every man here.


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

what’s up??


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

( ╹▽╹ )


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

shoop


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

shoop a doop


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

shoop a doo wee op

idk what this is


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

oh


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

yes


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

🏵🏵🏵🏵🏵🏵


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

I thought that was an explosion


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

this is


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

why do I feel like i've had a stroke everytime I read what was written before me


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

same


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

heh


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

'''


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

oof


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Why does Timmy and Tommy have the same model


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

I'm not sure...


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

Tommy is my child


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

tommy is better


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

.

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

Tommy is the best


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

'


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

why do I always feel like this is a competition?


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Petition to remove Timmy


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

'


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

dang man we really blowing this up


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

its pretty much is a competition...


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

for sur eeeee


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

uh yeahhhh


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

yeeeee


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

forrealskis


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

oooh dang


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

wooooot!


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

I'd like to thank the academy for this award...


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Is it the last day?


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

yuppp


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

boooop


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

for this week at least


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

What if Timmy was an ac villager?


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

justice for Tommy would be even more important


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Tommy’s voice in the game is better


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

never play w sound rly whomp, but i believe it


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)




----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Spoiler



Love it when villagers hold popsicles


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

its at least a c+


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Spoiler



Didn’t know there was a fudge popsicle, just saw Raymond eating one.


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t know there was a fudge popsicle, just saw Raymond eating one.



absolutely envious of that


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

dino said:


> absolutely envious of that



justice for the human villagers.....



Spoiler



popsicles for the humans !!


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

dino said:


> justice for the human villagers.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To sit down on the floor and hold villager items


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

🌤️🌥🌦🌧⛈🌩


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

: P


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

If only the pool was functional in NH


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> If only the pool was functional in NH


and the teacup ride...


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> To sit down on the floor and hold villager items


 we deserve it !


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

what if villagers could terraform??

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

they would be even more of a nuisance when i am terraforming than they are. (is there something in the code that says to come RUN and sit RIGHT WHERE i am trying to put water ??)


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

definitely a good thing they cant


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

for suuuuure


----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 31, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what if villagers could terraform??
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020


NEVER

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020

They'll ruin the rivers, ruin the levels, and ruin the locations.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

.


----------



## dino (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

yo @Snowesque your new profile picture looks great!


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

~~


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

-


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 1, 2020)

``


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

;


----------



## dino (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

⊂(・▽・⊂)


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

ra ra ra ra ra ra ra


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

...


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm actually Taylor Swift ya'll


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd never walk Cornelia Street again


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

same, it’s spooky


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

aww


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2020)

i love sarah paulson


----------



## Zura (Jun 1, 2020)

Just wanna give a heads-up for all of you confused. Yesterday and today my family and I have been dealing with our grandmother's funeral prep and I haven't had the ability to get to a computer. I will announce a winner ASAP whenever I get the time.

Thanks for understanding and stay safe!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Zura said:


> Just wanna give a heads-up for all of you confused. Yesterday and today my family and I have been dealing with our grandmother's funeral prep and I haven't had the ability to get to a computer. I will announce a winner ASAP whenever I get the time.
> 
> Thanks for understanding and stay safe!


I'm sorry for your loss!
Thank you for getting back to us, these are hard times.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

Zura said:


> Just wanna give a heads-up for all of you confused. Yesterday and today my family and I have been dealing with our grandmother's funeral prep and I haven't had the ability to get to a computer. I will announce a winner ASAP whenever I get the time.
> 
> Thanks for understanding and stay safe!


Oh I’m so sorry for your loss. Take your time, I’m sure we can all wait.


----------



## Zura (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 26 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
11506-11932


Crossing123 said:


> .


This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 26 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tysm! I‘ll take the tbt please!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Congrats! This was fun to do!


----------



## Zura (Jun 1, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Tysm! I‘ll take the tbt please!


Sent! Thanks for playing with us!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> yo @Snowesque your new profile picture looks great!


ty !


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> ty !


np!! :)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

.


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2020)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

oh no I should go to bed, see ya tomorrow!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 1, 2020)

yepper


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## dino (Jun 2, 2020)

blorb


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

blop


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 2, 2020)

''


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 2, 2020)

guess who’s back?


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)

C a w c a w


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

moop


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

``


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 3, 2020)

hahah I’m bringing this back on the first page


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

wait is the giveaway still going?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wait is the giveaway still going?


It runs for one week and its starts again after the winner is announced, that’s what I know so far.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

ohhh thanks.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 3, 2020)

yeppers!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## jo_electric (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 4, 2020)

`


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s almost 5 AM. I kinda don’t like that hahaha

I feel like sleeping, but at the same time there’s so many things I want to do! How is it, that I’m sluggish all day but at night when I should be sleeping, I want to run a marathon, do 20 loads of laundry, clean the entire house fifteen times, reorganize my room in twenty billion different ways until I’m satisfied, write five 500 page novels in two milliseconds, and on top of all that, talk with my friends all night? The walls and floors in this house are so thin, if I get out of my bed and go downstairs I could wake up the whole house LOL.

Bed time though! uwu


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 4, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 4, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 4, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 4, 2020)

`


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 4, 2020)

owo)b


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 4, 2020)

oh I could really use this tbt, time to start posting again haha


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 4, 2020)

Plop


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

I 



guess it's time to start reposting my posts on other threads...


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 4, 2020)

wow ok that’s great


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

this thread is just an excuse to post my random screenshots


This was my first picture in the game...


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm really sorry for posting all these...


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm really sorry for posting all these...
> View attachment 269966


There’s nothing wrong with it actually.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

└|∵|┐ lloid


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

👁👁​


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> 👁👁​


jambette


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

👁👁​


----------



## Elov (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm sleepy...


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Elov said:


> I'm sleepy...


Go to sleep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Go to sleep


To be honest I should too... nah


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> To be honest I should too... nah


Same, it is 1:30 am lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Same, it is 1:30 am lmao


yep 1:30 for me too...


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yep 1:30 for me too...


Well I am going to head out

Peace and sleep you wonderful beans


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Elov (Jun 5, 2020)

night!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

oh no 2 minutes to 2am


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

its 2 for me too I really should go to bed...


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

Actually I'm going to bed, good night


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Good night!
Its daytime in my time zone if anyone’s curious


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

good day


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 5, 2020)

ugh wow


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

good noon. I just woke up.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> good noon. I just woke up.


I did too XD


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

(~‾▿‾)~


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

/ᐠ｡ꞈ｡ᐟ\


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

ฅ^•ﻌ•^ฅ


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

( ˵ ° ~ ° ˵ )


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

• ᵕ •


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

:0


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

!!


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

┌(・。・)┘♪


----------



## Elov (Jun 5, 2020)

boop


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

poke


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ✧ﾟ･: *ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ)​


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

1


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

2


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

3


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 5, 2020)

4


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

5 let's see how high we can go


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

6


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

7


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 5, 2020)

9


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

10?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

11


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

12
where is 8


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

13 
doesn't matter


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 5, 2020)

14 who cares?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

15


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

16


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

17


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

18


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

19


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 5, 2020)

20


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

21


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

22


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 5, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 5, 2020)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

23


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

moop


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

meep


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

goop


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

blurp


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 6, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 6, 2020)

Rainbow


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 6, 2020)

`````;;`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

dot


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 6, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Babo (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 7, 2020)

I got a ditto egg


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 7, 2020)

-


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

boop


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 7, 2020)

hi xara!!


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

hi!! :3


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

``


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 7, 2020)

man people are nice


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

B e e p b e e p

havent been on here in like a week


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

a


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

b


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

c


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

d


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

e


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

f


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

g


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

h


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

i


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 7, 2020)

oop


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

j


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

K


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

l


----------



## grah (Jun 7, 2020)

O?


----------



## Babo (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

_


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

beep


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Minte


----------



## FyreNyx (Jun 8, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

HeLp


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

blah


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 8, 2020)

—


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> —


2 bad


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 8, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> 2 bad


so sad


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

I was supposed to say that


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 8, 2020)

haha I guess I beat you to it


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Nooo!!


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Limberg is *MY *baby


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

hive


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

give the rat


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

I want ugly rat


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 8, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 8, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Z
           z
(-﹏-)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 8, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 8, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 8, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

This is a great idea, never realized there was a lottery.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 9, 2020)

I seriously haven’t done this in a day?!? I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

...!


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2020)

;w;


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

Stuff


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 27 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
11933-12236


biibii said:


> :0


This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Sorry for being really late!!! Thanks to @Seona for the 1k TBT donation


----------



## biibii (Jun 10, 2020)

thank you!!


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 10, 2020)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

yaaay congrats biibii c:


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 10, 2020)

Why are you all just posting periods?


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

what


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

a

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

b


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

congrats @biibii , I just realized the week 28 winner was announced!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## biibii (Jun 11, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

┌(・。・)┘♪


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## FishHead (Jun 11, 2020)

👁


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## biibii (Jun 11, 2020)

boop


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

blurp


----------



## Taj (Jun 11, 2020)

Eggs and green ham


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> .


you broke the food chain oh no


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

z
       z
Z
(-﹏-)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

if you wanna see some interestig stuff go to wikipedia type Project and a random letter or two and then click anything government related


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

——————————————


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

owo


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

;~;


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

┌(・。・)┘♪


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

.-.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

-_-


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

(ﾟ∀ﾟ)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Plume (Jun 11, 2020)

^^


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

(o^^o)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

୧( ˵ ° ~ ° ˵ )୨


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

you come into my house...

DISRESPECT MY _MINTS_


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 11, 2020)

。


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

dang man


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

cilantro mmmn


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

Æ


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

-


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Attention parents and grandparents of young children. Gerber Life® is accepting applications for their affordable grow up plan! The grow up plan gives your child $10,000 dollars in whole life insurance protection now, and doubles automatically to $20,000 dollars later, at no extra cost! Free information will be sent to parents and grandparents who call now! Don’t wait, help give your child a head-start, for just pennies a day! Don’t wait, call now for free information. Call 1-800-829-8866. Call now!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

uhhhh


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

• ᵕ •


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

OvO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

( ╹▽╹ )


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

👁‍🗨👁‍🗨


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

└|∵|┐


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

when you are having a panic attack: 
👁👁


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

oh boy here we go again


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

a


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 11, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 11, 2020)

Â


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

owo


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 12, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 12, 2020)

eep!!?


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## FishHead (Jun 12, 2020)

s


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

‘


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

“


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

my body, very tired and needing rest: what if we woke up at 5am just for fun,,, haha jk,,, unless


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 13, 2020)

xara said:


> my body, very tired and needing rest: what if we woke up at 5am just for fun,,, haha jk,,, unless


oh wow I felt that


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> oh wow I felt that



the struggle do be real


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 13, 2020)

ikr?


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 13, 2020)

``


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

dot


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

beep


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

hehe, just woke up!


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 14, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 14, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

surprised I haven't been posting here more lately


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

...


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 14, 2020)

,


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 14, 2020)

~


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

°


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

"


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

_


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

: )


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Jun 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 28 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
12237-12568 


Clockwise said:


> .


This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

whoot, congrats to @Clockwise !


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 15, 2020)

Conga rats @Clockwise !






PS: Just wanted to say hello and...



Spoiler:  



❤ Zura is epic and I love him


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Congrats Clockwise!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

'


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

woomy


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 15, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


Hoping those non-friday tray meals are exaggerated.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

W


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

o


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

o


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

m


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

y~


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

sleepy


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 15, 2020)

all  of  my  life  its  been  heartbreak  weather ​


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 16, 2020)

G


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 16, 2020)

oop!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 17, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2020)

;/


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

...


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

meep


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 18, 2020)

:|


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 18, 2020)

‘


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 18, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Jas (Jun 19, 2020)

oooo forgot about this


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 21, 2020)

:’)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Jun 21, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

;;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

^


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

;;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

!


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Jun 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

;;


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 22, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

;;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2020)

puh-BOOSH


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

meep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

bloop


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

beep


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

boop


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 29 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the thirtieth week:*
12569-12778 


Rosie977 said:


> .


This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


Also thanks Kurb for the donation of 30TBT!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 29 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Good luck next week everyone!


----------



## Zura (Jun 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thanks so much! Good luck next week everyone!


Np! Thanks for playing this week!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

So this is still going? Feels like forever since that original thread was created.


----------



## Zura (Jun 22, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> So this is still going? Feels like forever since that original thread was created.


As long as there's donations to give out. It's been thirty weeks or around 7 months haha


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

Zura said:


> As long as there's donations to give out. It's been thirty weeks or around 7 months haha


Wow I knew it had been a while since that thread. Interesting how long this has managed to last.


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

::


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

;v;


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

Y


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

Doop


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

beep


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

Eepb


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

pbee


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

Bepe


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

ebpe


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

Pebe


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

peeb


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

Eebp


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

eBeP


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

Nooo i think i ran out of permutations ;-;


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

same lmaoo ;u;


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

bamps


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

bemps


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

bomps


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

bimps


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 23, 2020)

Bamps


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

bomp


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

beep


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

;~;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 23, 2020)

wah


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 23, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

;;


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 23, 2020)

,


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

;;


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

;;


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

4 mintes


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 24, 2020)

what has this thread even come to lol


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

idek lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 24, 2020)

``


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 24, 2020)

⚯͛


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 24, 2020)

—


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 24, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 24, 2020)

୧ʕ•̀ᴥ•́ʔ୨


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 25, 2020)

!


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 25, 2020)

?


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;v;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

^^


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 25, 2020)

(๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)و


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

^_^


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

o-o


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

ahahahaahahahawjwiansmwhajanajanshwkmwjws


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 25, 2020)

？


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 25, 2020)

"


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 25, 2020)

ଘ(੭ˊᵕˋ)੭* ੈ✩‧₊˚


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 25, 2020)

/


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 25, 2020)

...


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

;;


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 26, 2020)

ʕ⊙ᴥ⊙ʔ


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

;


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 26, 2020)

(๑ᵕ⌓ᵕ̤)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 26, 2020)

ต( ິᵒ̴̶̷̤́ᆺ⃘ᵒ̴̶̷̤̀ )ິต


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 26, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

;;


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 26, 2020)

(๑•॒̀ ູ॒•́๑)


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 27, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

meep


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

meep


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

meep


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 27, 2020)

(๑ᵕ⌓ᵕ̤)


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

^;^


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 27, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 27, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 27, 2020)

WHONK


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 27, 2020)

!


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 27, 2020)

sksksks


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 27, 2020)

???


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 27, 2020)

dum do do dum doo  blackpink!


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

dot


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 27, 2020)

ddu du du du


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 27, 2020)

ra pum pum pum pum pum


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 27, 2020)

flap flap


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 27, 2020)

mrmpht


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

meeep


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 28, 2020)

ԅ( ˘ω˘ԅ)


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

bada bing bada boom


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

;;


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

oof


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

;;


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

$$


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> dum do do dum doo  blackpink!


is that a fellow blackpink fan i see or am i stupid


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

h


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

y


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

QQQQQQqqqqqqq


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 28, 2020)

i


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

q


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 28, 2020)

negative


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

QREWGSG


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> is that a fellow blackpink fan i see or am i stupid


Yusss idk how to type the last part in HYLT LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> Yusss idk how to type the last part in HYLT LOL


Bruh I was waiting so long for another song :000
HYLT is great


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

q


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

!!!


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

blurp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

t


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

scan qr code


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

eeks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

YAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

squeaky


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 28, 2020)

ʕ•͓͡•ʔ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

AAAAA


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

thumper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

yes


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

slushie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

woosh


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

AND OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

look up in the sky its a bird its a plane


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

*


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

because now its your turn one, two , three


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

look at you, now look at me


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

plain jane got hijacked


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

how you like that?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)

Boots with the jeans


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

Bring out the boss binch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

in this even darker place shine like the stars


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

with that smile on my face I'll kiss you goodbye~


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

<


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Laugh all you want, while you still can

Because it's about to be your turn
1,2,3


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

y


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

e


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

r


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

sheep


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

"


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)

Baah


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

um...


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

,


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

t


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

i


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

ww


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

[


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

OREO


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

*yourasquidnowyourakidnow*


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

shine like the stars


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

=


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

\


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Skeet


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

:


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

(


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

-


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

|


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

-


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

\


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

1


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

we-


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

pompom


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

meep


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

+


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 28, 2020)

(ㆆᴗㆆ)


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

o


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

[


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

;


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

?


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 29, 2020)

=͟͟͞͞(꒪ᗜ꒪ ‧̣̥̇)


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

-


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 29, 2020)

`


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

^_^


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

┬─┬ ノ( ゜-゜ノ)


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

^~^


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`Д´)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

!


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

┬─┬⃰͡ (ᵔᵕᵔ͜ )  ┬─┬⃰͡ (ᵔᵕᵔ͜ )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

n o


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

y e s  ಠ‿ಠ


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

n  o


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

t


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

n o  =


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

But... coffees so good


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

I have no coffee or sleep, and I am in dire need of both


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

?


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

Coffee = NO SLEEP


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

(


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

I get sleep


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

z


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Sleeeeeeep xTech


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

I sleep 4 hours


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

@Tutle your PFP is cute as heck!


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

@Weiss Schnee you are cute as heck


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Blaaackpink in your areeaaaaaa


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

black to the pink


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

;;


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

(∩｀-´)⊃━☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

'


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

ʕ •`ᴥ•´ʔ


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

/


----------



## xTech (Jun 29, 2020)

(∩｀-´)⊃━☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ ε=ε=ε=┌(;*´Д`)ﾉ


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 29, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

=


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 29, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

{


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

wah


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

'


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 30, 2020)

-


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

=


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 30, 2020)

♪～(◔◡◔ิ)人(╹◡╹๑)～♪


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

(


----------



## xTech (Jun 30, 2020)

◖ᵔᴥᵔ◗ ♪ ♫


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

^


----------



## xTech (Jun 30, 2020)

┌(ㆆ㉨ㆆ)ʃ


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

o


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

?


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

\


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

(


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 30, 2020)

pika piiiiii


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 30, 2020)

thicc


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 30, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

^


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 30, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

meep


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

o


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

^


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 1, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

;u;


----------



## Chynna (Jul 1, 2020)

(*’▽’)ノ—==ΞΞΞ☆


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

meep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

t


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

q


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

1


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

T


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

/


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

W


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

'


----------



## Zura (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 30 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the thirty-first week:*
12778-13119


xara said:


> ;;


This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT

Sorry for being late


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 1, 2020)

congrats!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

congrats!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 1, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

oh yay! thank you <33


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

woot


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 1, 2020)

ʕ•̮͡•ʔ


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 1, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

WHONK


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

congrats!
(do I need to donate before I can post?)


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

[


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)

️


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

snortie


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

..


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

/


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

?


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

!


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2020)

;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

tm


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

/


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 2, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

wah


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 3, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

...


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 3, 2020)

|✖‿✖|


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 3, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

}


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

]


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Car


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Car


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

car?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> car?


yes


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> ...


car


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

WHONK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

BONK


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

snortie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Woot


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

pthhpth


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

thumper


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

mrmpht


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

!


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

$$


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

!


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 4, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 4, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

!


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

/


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

*


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

z;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

beep


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 4, 2020)

(๑★ .̫ ★๑)


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

"


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 4, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

xx


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

?


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

=


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

?


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

...


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 5, 2020)

(꒪⌓꒪)


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

?


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 5, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

`

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

`


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

'


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

..


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

!


----------



## Sidney (Jul 5, 2020)

hi.. hope im doin this right, i need TBT to change my username;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

\


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

:


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 5, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

;;


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

~


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

~


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 6, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

yee


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 6, 2020)

( ´•̥×•̥` )


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

?


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

E


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

A


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

games


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 6, 2020)

?


----------



## Zura (Jul 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 31 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the thirty-second week:*
13120-13341


Treeleaf said:


> /


This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


----------



## Sidney (Jul 7, 2020)

Grats treeleaf!!!


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

congrats!!


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 7, 2020)

`


----------



## Sidney (Jul 7, 2020)

,,,


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

boop


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 7, 2020)

beep?


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

poyo


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

poyo as well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

mess with the kirby you get a cursed furby


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Kirby is cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

the above post is a fact


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Join the kirby cult


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Honk


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Beep Beep


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

HONK


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

beep beep in mah jeep o.o


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

HOOONK


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

BEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

beep beep


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

b e e p b e e p ^^


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> b e e p b e e p ^^



you changed your avatar :0


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Yess ^^ 

Theres a kirby cult happening and i didnt wanna miss it :3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

HOOOOOOOONNNK


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Yesss


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Yess ^^
> 
> Theres a kirby cult happening and i didnt wanna miss it :3



it’s very cute uwu :3


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 8, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 8, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

xara said:


> it’s very cute uwu :3


Thank youu ^~^


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 8, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

boop


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 8, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 8, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

;;


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

frdyfuygfdsertyuiop


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 9, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

._.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 9, 2020)

`


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

:b


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

:c


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

-


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

.=.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

w


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 9, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 9, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 9, 2020)

ʕ-ᴥ – ʔ


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

..


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

idk what this do


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Just post and you get a chance of winning tbt


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

;;


----------



## niconii (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

big bompppp


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'll post cause why not lol


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 10, 2020)

(｡･･｡)


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

i keep forgetting to post here cause there's like nothing going on

Plus I never win anything anyways


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh wow it's been so long since I've been on this thread


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 10, 2020)

(⁄ ⁄•⁄ω⁄•⁄ ⁄)


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Chinchillin' (Jul 11, 2020)

beep


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

;;


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

bop


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

030


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 11, 2020)

hello <33


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

。


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

‘


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

。


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

i am once again slacking in posting here


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

;;


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 12, 2020)

ƪ(♡ﻬ♡)ʃ


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 12, 2020)

;~;


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

U


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Bench


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 12, 2020)

heh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Point at bench


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 12, 2020)

<3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

play with bench


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Cool! This thread has so many posts lol!


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Jas (Jul 12, 2020)

i feel like i remember to post here about once a month now so hiiiii


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 12, 2020)

( ᵒ̴̶̷̥́ ·̫ ᵒ̴̶̷̣̥̀ )


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 12, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

oh no snowesque please don’t spam apostrophes


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 13, 2020)

ฅ(⌯͒• ɪ •⌯͒)ฅ


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 13, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Zura (Jul 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 32 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the thirty-third week:*
13342-13568


xara said:


> ;;


This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2020)

Congrats @xara!


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 33 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lightspring said:


> Congrats @xara!



it’s always a shock when i win since i keep forgetting to post LMAO - thank you both! <3


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 14, 2020)

congrats!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 14, 2020)

Well done @xara you 100% deserve it


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Well done @xara you 100% deserve it❤



thank you!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



lissiecat said:


> congrats!


thank you! <3


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2020)

、


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Y


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

☠ B̵̡̢̛̛̠͔͓̘̥̤̣͖̗́͗̏̇̀̇̂̍̅̄̽̈́̎́͊́́̈̊̋̎̈́͛͋̓̾͊̌͛͐̈́͋̀͋̌͑͒̂͋́̍̓̎͊͒͗͌̂͊͗̈̀̒̌̂̿̌͆͆̆̆͒̓͋͆̎̄̈̇͒́͆̈͐̈́̀̿̄́͐̀͆͗̅͑͗̀̃͌́̔͒̏̈͋̑͌̒̽̈̚̚͘͘̚̚̚̚̕͘͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅư̴̧̧̨̧̨̡̡̨̧̡̢̧̢̛̤̺͔̘̜̫̗̮͓̱͔̩͇͚͉͈͚͇̦̖̻̣̝̙͍̙̟͖̞͎͔̫̥͎̼̲̪͓̗̙͍̼̪̭̦̣̱͖̝͉̻̙͕̤͉̻̦͇̖̩͕̲̺̯̜͔͍͎̬̙͍̮̼̜̝̺̞͉̭̣̙̯̻̬͇̱̯̻̻̻̗̜̼͇̪̻͉̭̻͈̦̻̱͓̲̩̖̰̳̖̟̮̻̯̲̮̤͔͇̪̺̫̙̘͔̥̤̱̣͎͇̼̫͛͛̐̑̏͋̾̒̇̌̓̃͋̀̈́͋̇̔̐̆͗̍͋͊̀̔̍̂̍̌̃̀̃̊̕͘͜͜͜͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅģ̸̢̡̛̛̛͍̰̜̖̥̯͙̮̩̹̤̤͍͕̼͍̜͈̟̰̰̘͖͚̬̞̻͍̙̙̩̘̩͚͔̠̯̠̺͑́͌̀̽͑̈̂̔͂̋̅͐́̑̊̔͑̋̑̈́́̽̌́̋͒̈́͌̇͋̒͌̒̈́̄̇̆̍̐͛̃͂̄̽̀͆͗͂̂̉͊̔̓͗̓̇͆̓̓͒͑̈́̉͑̇̈́̑͛̅̒̃̃̀̈́̍͌̅̊̊̌̍̈́̿͂̆̐̀̂͛̓͊̽̍̆͆̉̽̂͂̓̿̈͗̈̈́̇͑̓̓͘̕͘̕̕̕͜͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͝ ⛥


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

M


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

C


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 14, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

tm


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Reee


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Woot


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

T


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Y


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

M


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

C


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Y


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

T


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

t


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

e


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

e


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

t


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 15, 2020)

o:


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 15, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

;;


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Y


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

T


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you ever just 
*Δ*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Excellent


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

T


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2020)

;;


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2020)

;;


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

..


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

。


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

L


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 16, 2020)

(๑ᵕ⌓ᵕ̤)


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 16, 2020)

️


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

T


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 17, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 17, 2020)

️


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Sos


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

T


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 18, 2020)

(´•̥ - •̥`)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

E


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Keep


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## xara (Jul 18, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

,


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 18, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

T


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

T


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Geum nawara wara


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Geureon nari isseo 
Gapjagi honjain geonman gateun nal


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

..


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Tt


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.°(ಗдಗ。)°.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=┌(;￣◇￣)┘


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

愛


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

花


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

星


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 18, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

可愛


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

【】


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

曦


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

ー


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

U


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

"


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

,


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

W


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 19, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

。


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

・


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

z


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Geum nawara wara


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

Z


----------



## xara (Jul 20, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

T


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Yg


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 20, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

️


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

。


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

™


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

。


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

..


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi?


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm new haha  Does the giveaway work just by posting?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice


----------



## amandalore (Jul 21, 2020)

Ooh count me in!


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 21, 2020)

ଘ(੭ˊ꒳ˋ)੭~ෆ


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

;;


----------



## niconii (Jul 21, 2020)

.....


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

;;


----------



## niconii (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## niconii (Jul 21, 2020)

.....


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

L


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 21, 2020)

...


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

/


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 22, 2020)

Jìkkëň


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Jikken raiders


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

dot


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 22, 2020)

`


----------



## Zura (Jul 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 33 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-third week:*
> 13342-13568
> 
> This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the thirty-fourth week:*
13569- 13961 


lissiecat said:


> .


This week's winner is number #13666! Please congratulate our thirty-fourth week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Yay Congrats!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

wowie im shocked! thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Zura (Jul 23, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> wowie im shocked! thank you so much!!!!!


Np and sorry for being late


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jul 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jul 23, 2020)

️


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 23, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 23, 2020)

`


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------



## oak (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

i am once again *s l a c k i n g*


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

;;


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

️


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 24, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

;;


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 25, 2020)

`


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Catharina (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 26, 2020)

<3


----------



## Catharina (Jul 26, 2020)

...


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 26, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

,


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

W


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 27, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 27, 2020)

`


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

:]


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Zura (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 34 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-third week:*
> 13342-13568
> 
> This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fourth week:*
> 13569- 13961
> 
> This week's winner is number #13666! Please congratulate our thirty-fourth week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the thirty-fifth week:*
13962-14074


Clockwise said:


> .


This week's winner is number #13999! Please congratulate our thirty-fifth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT

In a weird coincidence, this week's number is last week's upside down


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Tysm!


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 28, 2020)

`


----------



## oak (Jul 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

/


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 28, 2020)

`


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

While we realise this is The Basement, we do expect posts to have some substance to them. I've just reviewed the most recent 40 pages of this thread and it is just single-character posts. This isn't acceptable and needs to change.

To the person/people running the giveaway, please encourage entrants to put more substance into their posts rather than rewarding spam.


----------



## Zura (Jul 28, 2020)

That's for the best. Hopefully, we can change things up enough that would be acceptable.


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

i wanna dye my hair again smh


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder what tomorrow will be...
Might as well not worry about the future...


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I also think it would be nice to play NL again for a bit, it's been a while since I've played it..


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe tomorrow or if I have the time to


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

I don’t even know where my 3ds is......


----------



## Zura (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I don’t even know where my 3ds is......



I tried getting back into NL but I really cannot stand the game. NH has just spoiled me too much ngl


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Zura said:


> I tried getting back into NL but I really cannot stand the game. NH has just spoiled me too much ngl


I can’t even remember what NL was like compared to NH by now.

I’m honestly too scared to check mine because I’m sure someone had to have moved out by now....


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Updates almost here...
I wonder how the fireworks show will be.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

fireworks are cool i guess but for some reason i'm not like SUPER excited for the update


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

I just updated recently and I’ll probably play later since my switch is low battery.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

i left my switch in my mom's room so i will update & play tomorrow i guess


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Just backed up my save lately, it can be accessed in the title screen


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

we’re gonna pretend that i didn’t forget to type something more than “;;” but i edited so this is uh,,, Legal


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Pretty much.
I guess I have to say something in this thread now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

giveaway chat discussion I see


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

wow this is kinda nice


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

It is now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

lptpw but you win tbt


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Could be


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

lptpw was practically a discussion room so hmm


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Welp welcome to the giveaway discussion


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Well I gtg now..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

D: 

welp bye :c


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe there should be like a theme of what to talk about each week?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Maybe there should be like a theme of what to talk about each week?


nah I think that'd be really boring if you're forced to talk about something


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 30, 2020)

Biibii


----------



## oak (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm surprised this was back on the 3rd page. Are we literally allowed to discuss anything? 

Anyways here's my rabbit Theodore with his impressive beard. All my pets are shedding so bad right now but especially the bunnies.   



Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I think we have to say real stuff now....
According to a mod


----------



## oak (Jul 31, 2020)

It's harder to reply now cause I have to actually use my brain lmao.

Also it's middle of the night but still so warm out.


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

lmao relatable,, just wanted a shot at free tbt and now i gotta use my one (1) braincell?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I wonder if the firework show in NH is tomorrow...


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

the fireworks only happen on sundays so the first show won’t be until august 2nd unless you tt,,


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Maybe there should be like a theme of what to talk about each week?



I brought your suggestion up with the team last night and they agreed that this would be better. We don't want to see this turn into a duplicate of the General Discussion thread. @Zura's offline, so based on the most recent posts I'll suggest the *wave two summer update* as the topic for the remainder of this week.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I wonder what the contest is on wave 2...


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m so excited! I didn’t participate last time so I want to try for this one.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

I feel like I really need to fix up my island a bit before i post a dream code....


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I haven't even bothered posting my DA yet...
My town is a complete mess right now with flowers...


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Yup that’s exactly the problem with my island as well


----------



## oak (Jul 31, 2020)

I thought my island was decent but seeing other people's magnificent creations makes my island feel weak haha.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

RIGHT! it’s noooo good to compare yourself to other people like that lol. I gotta learn to be happy with my simple lil island.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Mine is just bad...
My campsite also looks semi bad I guess...


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

it's kinda overwhelming to fix it at this point
i've still only visited one dream island so far


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Wave 2 so far
Just going over the hassle of digging flowers to make way.
Going to look for ideas.


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2020)

this is the one time i regret not making an outdoor cafe lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

This event gives me an opportunity to build a cafe for my island which is good.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 1, 2020)

I have a cafe! It was one of the first outdoor things I made & it could use some improvement, but at least it’s something


----------



## oak (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't have any cafe outside so imma throw something together for that blue shell.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Finally got a good idea for the cafe
Working on it right now
It better be worth it


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 1, 2020)

i didn't feel like playing at ALL today. thankfully there is plenty of time to submit for the contest


----------



## oak (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm glad we have almost a week to submit cause I've only ordered some items for the cafe but can't visualize yet how they should be placed.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I’ve came up with something, but may take few days since it’s orders from nook shopping.
Finally found the right color of panels though


----------



## oak (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm looking through my catalog trying to order café items but the options are limited.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

beep boop


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, my cafe is almost finished.
Once its done, probably going to TT to the fireworks show, so I can make it look nice naturally if that's acceptable.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 2, 2020)

I think I will work on my cafe tomorrow


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2020)

island design is h a r d


----------



## oak (Aug 2, 2020)

Well I threw a café together on my island but I'm gonna wait a few days to submit incase I wanna move anything around. Gaston's run-down house inspired the theme.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

My cafe is 60% finished...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hopefully finishing mine tonight although I doubt it...  I swear, if I stay up all night working on it I- :'c


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I feel like it’s more fair if the staff picks different winners, not the same ones.
Not trying to be mean or anything, but it would be nice to give others a chance to win.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 2, 2020)

Yeah, I agree. I'm really hoping to see some different winners, and from what it looks like, there are a lot of really good ones that could! Not mean or anything, at this point, I'm just trying for the blue shell.


----------



## oak (Aug 3, 2020)

This café contest made me wish the dessert case item from New Leaf was in NH. Or at least something similar to it.


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2020)

same - the dessert case was so cute,, i miss all of the food items tbh lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

I'd add those food hats, but I don't have enough custom design slots.


----------



## oak (Aug 3, 2020)

I always wondering looking at outdoor cafe's where the coffee machine plugged in lmao. My espresso machine is in the middle of the forest and it's being powered by magic I guess.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 3, 2020)

generator behind the counter


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh no I revisited my cafe and I hate it now


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 3, 2020)

I haven’t even started lol. I gotta keep looking for items...


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Almost finished with mine...


----------



## oak (Aug 3, 2020)

I hope my café area looks enough like a café    it's just shabby chic.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 3, 2020)

This is such a kind thing to do! Good luck to everyone ♥
Also, someone please help me get some purple and blue candies!


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

i love how i have a tumblr account that i just,, don’t use lmao


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

tomorrow is a rainy day which is perfect for spending time designing


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I like rainy days, sometimes it inspires me to do something.
Speaking of which, hopefully Celeste shows up so I can grind diys.


----------



## oak (Aug 4, 2020)

I agree about the rainy days, it creates a peaceful environment.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 4, 2020)

rainy days irl either make me feel cosy and ready to tackle a bunch of tasks, or make me feel like it's time to just spend the whole day in bed. there is no in between.


----------



## Zura (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 35 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-third week:*
> 13342-13568
> 
> This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fourth week:*
> 13569- 13961
> 
> This week's winner is number #13666! Please congratulate our thirty-fourth week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fifth week:*
> 13962-14074
> 
> This week's winner is number #13999! Please congratulate our thirty-fifth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the thirty-sixth week:*
14075-14173 


xara said:


> we’re gonna pretend that i didn’t forget to type something more than “;;” but i edited so this is uh,,, Legal


This week's winner is number #14123! Please congratulate our thirty-sixth week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT

Sorry for being late!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmmm, maybe I should participate in the cafe thing.


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 35 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I grinded for Celeste today, still going to do it, until I get what I want for my cafe..


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

Congrats!
Im ready, just have to decide what to say.


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2020)

i wanna island hop but i know as soon as i’m able to, i’ll complain about having to do it


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Going to upload my cafe soon...
Just need to review alot of pictures...


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Going to upload my cafe soon...
> Just need to review alot of pictures...


looks nice!
I’m really procrastinating on mine even tho I said I work work on it the other day....


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks!
I'm sure you'll be able to finish your cafe soon as well.


----------



## oak (Aug 6, 2020)

I time travelled day by day to get all the items for my café and it looks good to me but now the rest of my island is covered in flowers & weeds. Time to clean it all up ugh


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

I can’t wait for the results of wave 2


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

guess i'll do my cafe tomorrow....


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

I wonder what will happen again once the winners are announced


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what will happen again once the winners are announced



People rioting once they've realised I've rigged the event so that I get all the shells.


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2020)

i love dreaming only to wake up and not remember a single thing lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

basically this is now general discussion but a giveaway


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> basically this is now general discussion but a giveaway


Possible prizes for typing random stuff? Yes please.
Though that’s how my typing classes were...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm bad at typing


----------



## oak (Aug 7, 2020)

Is there still topic theme for this thread? Anyways I can't wait for the contest to end so I can finally get that blue shell. Yay participation ribbon haha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

oak said:


> Is there still topic theme for this thread? Anyways I can't wait for the contest to end so I can finally get that blue shell. Yay participation ribbon haha


wait there's a topic theme?


----------



## oak (Aug 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait there's a topic theme?


On page 708 Vrisnem said the topic was Wave 2 summer update but I think that was for just last week maybe. Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

well I know I won't participate, my three brain cells are for other things


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2020)

it do be like that sometimes


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

my half a brain cell gave up on the cafe contest so i just submitted what i had


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Hmm maybe I should’ve done the cafe. Too late now, and I’m not even good at design. Still probably would’ve been fun idk.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

I wonder who will get the pink shell, although results are next week or sometime.


----------



## oak (Aug 8, 2020)

We should know the winners by the end of next week hopefully. This contest was a lot harder then the campsite one.


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

i hate pulling all-nighters lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I wonder what are the building events though during the fair...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 9, 2020)

or the games included. if it's more in line with game week, meh


----------



## oak (Aug 9, 2020)

I get a weird anxiety wave thinking about the TBT fair coming up lmao. I just want that thicc collectable line-up again but I know the games will be hard af


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 9, 2020)

i'm convinced i'm going to miss at least one discord trivia if there is one, we'll see i guess
i had to stay up for the last one too haha


----------



## oak (Aug 10, 2020)

Dang it'll be on discord too? Good thing I got the app recently. I've never been active for a TBT fair so I'm now sure what to expect.


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

oh god i forgot about the discord trivias,, looks like i’ll have to reinstall the app


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 10, 2020)

i would think it's likely for at least one, may depend on the theme? just hoping for some decent times on these things


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

yeah true,, if i remember correctly, i think trivias usually start somewhere around 4-6pm est but it’s been a bit since the last trivia so i’m not super sure aha


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

I wonder what the new collectibles will be though there...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 10, 2020)

new feathers from a (dreamy) pillow...?


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2020)

i’m way more excited for the fair collectibles than i should be lmao


----------



## oak (Aug 12, 2020)

Why do I even care about the collectables? I'm gonna want the new ones so bad and my boyfriend asked me what the point of them were and I had to think for a minute haha. I want them cause others want them, duh.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 12, 2020)

for fun. not everything needs some complex purpose


----------



## oak (Aug 12, 2020)

It's okay I was just being silly obvs    I love my pikachu egg


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 12, 2020)

for sure, it's just a little sad as there's some with that view genuinely. nothing wrong with something just being fun


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

I wonder what time the fair will start on the 14th


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 13, 2020)

hoping for no short deadlines 14-16, working then


----------



## Zura (Aug 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 36 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-third week:*
> 13342-13568
> 
> This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fourth week:*
> 13569- 13961
> 
> This week's winner is number #13666! Please congratulate our thirty-fourth week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fifth week:*
> 13962-14074
> 
> This week's winner is number #13999! Please congratulate our thirty-fifth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-sixth week:*
> 14075-14173
> 
> This week's winner is number #14123! Please congratulate our thirty-sixth week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*


*Winner of the thirty-seventh week:*
14174-14219 


lissiecat said:


> looks nice!
> I’m really procrastinating on mine even tho I said I work work on it the other day....


This week's winner is number #14195! Please congratulate our thirty-seventh week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT

Been real sick this week so sorry for being late (Not COVID btw)


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 13, 2020)

hope you feel better soon


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 13, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 36 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!!!
I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 13, 2020)

sooo hot today


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 13, 2020)

I got another villager photo today


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> I got another villager photo today



congrats!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Can't wait for fair still...


----------



## oak (Aug 14, 2020)

I just realized they still haven't announced the winners for the Wave 2 design contest. Maybe it'll happen tonight or tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I almost forgot about the fair
Was it supposed to start today?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I thought it started today in US time, but they said 16...


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2020)

so excited for the fair omg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Super psyched for it!


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Excited for the prizes and new collectibles


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 15, 2020)

the backdrops are temp i cry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder if they'll ever release permanent/custom backgrounds?


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 15, 2020)

gosh i would love that... hoping for a re-release of these fair ones eventually if so


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 15, 2020)

`


----------



## oak (Aug 15, 2020)

I was thinking of getting a backdrop but I can't pick which one hmm


----------



## xTech (Aug 15, 2020)

oak said:


> I was thinking of getting a backdrop but I can't pick which one hmm


I definitely think the moon one would look cool with your yellow aesthetic. It's a shame you cant preview what they'd look like before you buy one though.


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Can’t wait for the fair!
Also I am being indecisive with backdrops as well...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 16, 2020)

did (not) cave and buy a backdrop


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder what backdrop I should buy...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 16, 2020)

and the summer shell goes into the inactive section for another time...


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 16, 2020)

it's almost been a year my goodness!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

So much to do in the fair...
I need to get started on working on a avi and sig perhaps...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 16, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> the backdrops are temp i cry


Seriously?


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

can’t believe i spent over 100 tbt on a backdrop that isn’t even permanent i-

but still, it’s very pretty and i love it


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Seriously?


yep. kinda meh this is the test phase cause these will probably be some of my favorite backdrops


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

you know it's early when no one posted in the giveaway thread for 6m


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Can't wait to upload a few of my entries


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 17, 2020)

xara said:


> can’t believe i spent over 100 tbt on a backdrop that isn’t even permanent i-
> 
> but still, it’s very pretty and i love it


We also get 75 bells by clicking a link somewhere.


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> We also get 75 bells by clicking a link somewhere.



which i spent on the backdrop lmaoo


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 17, 2020)

i apologize in advance if we match in smash bros cause i've never played it before


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I need to rewrite my Haiku since there was an error on it...
And a mod told it to me today.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 18, 2020)

My poetry skills are like a third graders. 
On the other hand, currently drawing (really confusing) prompt!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I had a perfect idea for my prompt but I don't think it'd translate well since you'd have to know the character's story, so back to the drawing board.


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

deadass can’t decide whether or not i should enter the makeup contest,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Probably going to enter in the makeup
It would be a good opportunity for me to improve my shading in digital art


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 18, 2020)

xara said:


> deadass can’t decide whether or not i should enter the makeup contest,,


mine as well. iirc correctly you had some nice makeup skills on your insta

i thought about it but idh the right materials


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Eh, I suck at makeup in general no matter how much I love the complex designs, so rip.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 18, 2020)

Makeup is not my strong suit at all.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 18, 2020)

and i thought i was sick of photoshop before this event. lol


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

when i’m supposed to include a 3-5 sentence description of my makeup inspiration but it only takes one sentence to say that i was inspired by a dog and cat villager: 👁👁


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 18, 2020)

i used the wrong button when submitting some stuff since there's two and now i'm really worried about it haha


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I wonder what villager should be based on...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i used the wrong button when submitting some stuff since there's two and now i'm really worried about it haha


Did you contact the mods? Maybe they can help.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Did you contact the mods? Maybe they can help.


Yep, I'm waiting for a reply. They've been active since I posted so I'm hoping it's alright.
It was luckily one where the "round" portion didn't matter.

Edit -- They've kindly updated my entry so it's how it should be. The mods are so fast here even when it's so busy!


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 18, 2020)

i got a fair bit done today at least. i hope i can mostly finish the magazine one before the new batch of new submissions.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I need to post my photo entry and work on the makeup entry for later
So much to do, but I enjoy it.


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

i wish i was more creative when it comes to makeup xnsjjs,, but at least i’m the only one who did a look inspired by bow & meow,, i think lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Well I posted my entry...


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well I posted my entry...



bro your entry is so pretty?? i’m yelling


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 19, 2020)

I haven’t drawn anything in a while so I’m looking forward to making something for the fair


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 19, 2020)

hoping for some easy mirrors


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 19, 2020)

woo second page of the magazine time


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 19, 2020)

i'm hopeful for my mirrors guess but who knows, there's so many characters


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

I need to work on my magazine sometime.
So much to do! But I enjoy it!


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 19, 2020)

the real reason we don't make pillow forts when we're older; they make you sad as you're cleaning them up


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

me looking at all of the pillow forts when i only have one pillow: oo


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Idk what to do with my pillow fort...
Decisions decisions


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

what if i just tossed a blanket over myself and called it a day,,


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 20, 2020)

There’s just so much to do and it’s hard to be first and grab those extra tickets


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

There is so much, I wonder if I should finish the shading of my coloring for the Celeste thing or just upload it normal.
Probably going to do magazine next as well.
So much to do...
But I enjoy it


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 20, 2020)

i remember for the last coloring thing i forgot to fill in one section and it drove me crazy, hope i don't forget this time


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Should I just post my entry with minimal shading, I want to work on the magazine for the event soon...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 20, 2020)

think about what you can do relative to the due date, if it won't be noticeable enough for a staff fav mine as well take it easy/ what you're most comfortable with


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 20, 2020)

At this rate I won't ever finish my drawing for the prompt. I wanted to go all out but it's so all out, I hope I'm not cutting it close.


----------



## oak (Aug 20, 2020)

This fair is challenging my minimal art skills lmao. I started the magazine on my own so hopefully I can finish it in time.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Well I need to get drafting for the magazine


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

me, thinking about my musical chair session: 

an emergency: what would you do if something came up;; like rn,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I'd play online, but my internet is like bad...


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

i feel that


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 21, 2020)

when i did mine two people were just standing there towards the end and it wouldn't let me sit on the chairs, so it must've been pretty bad
usually it's alright but there's been construction outside for weeks now


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 21, 2020)

looks like i'm sticking to just coloring in the Celeste ones cause i'm worried i won't finish if i do anymore lol


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 21, 2020)

back to the terror of the magazine ahhhhh


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

I finished the cover illustration, well only the model part
The background isn’t done yet


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 21, 2020)

I guessed hammer bro for the first nightmare challenge T_T


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 21, 2020)

i thought it was a koopa at first too, then i messed with the orientation; saw other parts and the green trying to block stuff out


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Well I thought it was Isabelle, but then the coloring looked familiar so I chose Wilbur and got it correct.


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

i deadass said yoshi because i suck lmaoo


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 22, 2020)

yoshi was also one of my first thoughts too lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

So I think I got the magazine finished, the writing is next for it though.


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

i wish that i was actually good at art so that i could’ve entered but,, oh well lmao


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

After looking at some magazine entries, mine needs some tweaking...


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I think I will try in the discord trivia night
I may not win, but we’ll see
My discord is my tbt username there


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh no, I’m gonna miss the trivia dangit.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 22, 2020)

i'm ready to be impressed by how slow i type


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

I assume its going to go really fast during trivia night
Well good luck to everyone who’s participating!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

So...
Discord trivia was @__@


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 22, 2020)

i was falling asleep before it started so that probably didn't help


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

It’s really hard to be the first one to answer since it goes way too fast


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 22, 2020)

I only typed 2 msgs on trivia and neither of them were answers! I could not for the life of me read the questions fast enough before it disappeared amongst millions of replies. ( ´༎ຶㅂ༎ຶ`)


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

So my signature is finished, but I’m thinking of tweaking it a bit more


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I just finished a bunch of drawings that took 40 or less minutes to finished
I should change my aesthetic tomorrow


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 23, 2020)

Yeah, I thought that yesterday’s trivia was hard enough, I was still reading the question and there were like 100+ replies lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I wonder what next trivia will be
Lets see if this one becomes like the first one


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2020)

i love how i deadass slept thru the first trivia lmaoo


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 24, 2020)

does anyone remember when the new week technically starts for switch stars? staff said it somewhere but i forgot to save it

edit -- seems it's sunday


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 24, 2020)

today has been a battle of trying to stay awake. worked a little on the magazine page though at least


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

I need to go back to the magazine, but I‘m unmotivated due to being sick or having allergies.


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

oof i feel that


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Yep..
Round two of house of nightmares sure is confusing
I doubt my answer would be correct


----------



## Zura (Aug 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 37 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-third week:*
> 13342-13568
> 
> This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fourth week:*
> 13569- 13961
> 
> This week's winner is number #13666! Please congratulate our thirty-fourth week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fifth week:*
> 13962-14074
> 
> This week's winner is number #13999! Please congratulate our thirty-fifth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-sixth week:*
> 14075-14173
> 
> This week's winner is number #14123! Please congratulate our thirty-sixth week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-seventh week:*
> 14174-14219
> 
> This week's winner is number #14195! Please congratulate our thirty-seventh week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*



I want to apologize for being a week late. This year has been a rollercoaster for me so getting these out on time has been a struggle. Last week I had been really busy taking care of my cat because she was in critical condition and just last night she passed away. Again, I am sorry for being late and I'll be doing both weeks giveaways right here.

*Winner of the thirty-eighth week:*
14220-14258


FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Super psyched for it!


This week's winner is number #14244! Please congratulate our thirty-eighth week's winner, @FrogslimeOfficial!

*Winner of the thirty-ninth week:*
14259-14328


Snowesque said:


> i got a fair bit done today at least. i hope i can mostly finish the magazine one before the new batch of new submissions.


This week's winner is number #14280! Please congratulate our thirty-ninth week's winner, @Snowesque!


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 25, 2020)

ty zura, sorry to hear about your kitty. ): Hope you're doing alright.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 25, 2020)

got groceries, took a huge nap, and even finished magazine woot


----------



## oak (Aug 25, 2020)

So sorry to hear about your cat  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

sig done too woop woooop


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 26, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> sig done too woop woooop


Looks great Snow!


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m thinking of redoing my sig and icon for the fair now that I’ve found a new art style..
But I need to work on it when I’m not sick anymore


----------



## oak (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm excited to see how many tickets I'll get tomorrow.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I need to come up with a villager for the cosy snaps....
I wonder who...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

I think I should work on it
The more I don’t do it.
The more stress and overthinking


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

Macchiato said:


> Looks great Snow!


Thanks! ❤


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

i really hope the celeste plushies don’t sell out before i can buy one ;u;


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Same
I want those plushies as well
I wonder if I have enough tickets, I could do a star fragment rainbow


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

I just really want them stickers


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

mood,, i literally want everything besides the star fragments,,,


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I wonder how many tickets...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

definitely more interested in the plushies. frags are nice but it takes so much trading to get them how you want.


----------



## oak (Aug 26, 2020)

I want the stickers but also a sheep plush collectable and I'm terrible at making decisions lmao. Probs gonna go with the stickers though if still available.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

the physical stuff is so cute but i know if i'd ever get that they'd just sit in a scrapbook or my craft supplies forever haha.
whoever gets those i'd like to see an update of what they use them for.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

Which character for smash should i try to learn in two days? 
I was thinking Meta Knight if they're not locked.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

So I messed around on Pikachu a bit, hope there's not anything else I'm forgetting to set up.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

probably going to regret not saving for celeste, but it is what it is


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

So hopefully I can afford celeste instead of sheep if I do more events


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

i think i'll have enough, might be in trouble if they do two more restocks instead of one
the event's half over so it's likely the latter.


----------



## oak (Aug 26, 2020)

I got the sticker pack and now I have to think about where to put them cause they're special


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)

oak said:


> I got the sticker pack and now I have to think about where to put them cause they're special


I'd like to know what you do with them once you decide!


----------



## oak (Aug 26, 2020)

For sure, I'll try to do them justice lmao. I wonder how big they will be though.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 26, 2020)

I really hope that the Celeste plushies don’t go out of stock. Yet again, I really want that Chibi stand...


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I'll go for Celeste
I need to figure out stuff for some events


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Almost done with coloring and shading
Perhaps later or tomorrow I shall finish and post it.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 27, 2020)

i thought i'd be more ahead in terms of stuff, so i think i may just color it again


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2020)

tfw i wanna colour but i suck at digital art and i don’t have a printer


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 27, 2020)

xara said:


> tfw i wanna colour but i suck at digital art and i don’t have a printer


i use to do it alright in paint.net with just the bucket tool, just depends on how much time you want to put into it.
i think the Christmas one was the only one i needed it for, then i used Photoshop.


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Perhaps I will finish shading the observatory later then post it. I also need to finish the photo challenges as well


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 27, 2020)

that's pretty much all i did today with the photo ones, about 80% done


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 27, 2020)

Wooo finished it. I suppose Sparkles in the Sky or the sleepover one is next.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I should've redone the sleepover, but its too late
Oh well


----------



## oak (Aug 27, 2020)

I totally see the newest colouring page as a Christmas theme for some reason. I'm just gonna roll with it


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 27, 2020)

it very much can be depending on the coloring lol


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Working on the dressing contest thing for nh


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

i think i’m gonna enter celeste’s observatory,, missed the first round but. i mean,, 10 tickets for the last 2 isn’t too shabby

,, i really need to invest in a printer, though lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 28, 2020)

the only participation trophy that matters


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Finally redid my icon for the fair
Idk when to use it
Also my sig will be rotating since I don't want my art go to waste


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

i gotta look at the celeste plushie at least once a day for my daily dose of serotonin


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

Just entered my prompt, surprised I could even finish it in time. 

I can finally rest


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

i have a lineup planned out for when i get the fair badge + celeste plushie  pray that i’ll have enough tickets,, and lowkey?? kinda cute


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 28, 2020)

time to practice pikachu for tonight i guess


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

I want to go on switch stars, but bad internet stops me
Id do splatoon and Mario Kart, but bad internet


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

To redo or fix my magazine...
Decisions...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> To redo or fix my magazine...
> Decisions...


any reason or do you just not like the result?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Idk, I’m not a bit satisfied with it...
Maybe I’ll do some retweaking


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 28, 2020)

Heya everyone! Hope everyone's enjoying their day/evening :3


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm doing fine 
Also I wonder what next dream sequence will be....


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 29, 2020)

Macchiato said:


> Heya everyone! Hope everyone's enjoying their day/evening :3


Hey Mimi, hope you're doing good.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 29, 2020)

Gosh, I feel that the events catch up to you so fast... There’s so much to do, and that’s great actually.


----------



## oak (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm excited to see the 3rd colouring page design even though it feels like the 2nd one just came out.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 29, 2020)

I made the design for the fireworks one and now I'm just catching up in-game to photo it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Doing Celeste’s observatory helped me with my shading a bit


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

me: i’m gonna enter celeste’s observatory 
me, less than 24 hours later: you know what,, no


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

I wonder what next mirror is 
Idk if I'll get this right or wrong


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm confident for it i think, i got two right so far and the kirby one i knew it was a kirby character, just couldn't find the tree exactly.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Hmm...
Idk if I'll be confident on the next one
I did get 1 and 3 correct though...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 30, 2020)

The hardest part of Cosmic Cosmetics is deciding on a villager. 
I knocked it down to four so far.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 30, 2020)

i did coco and i finished it. ;o
now i'm done all the long-term stuff so i may rest haha


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 30, 2020)

Basically in the same position as mirror two.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Number 4 looks hard....
But I’m seeing someone


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Lets see if I can figure it out....


----------



## Zura (Aug 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 39 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-third week:*
> 13342-13568
> 
> This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fourth week:*
> 13569- 13961
> 
> This week's winner is number #13666! Please congratulate our thirty-fourth week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fifth week:*
> 13962-14074
> 
> This week's winner is number #13999! Please congratulate our thirty-fifth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-sixth week:*
> 14075-14173
> 
> This week's winner is number #14123! Please congratulate our thirty-sixth week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-seventh week:*
> 14174-14219
> 
> This week's winner is number #14195! Please congratulate our thirty-seventh week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-eighth week:*
> 14220-14258
> 
> This week's winner is number #14244! Please congratulate our thirty-eighth week's winner, @FrogslimeOfficial!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-ninth week:*
> 14259-14328
> 
> This week's winner is number #14280! Please congratulate our thirty-ninth week's winner, @Snowesque!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*



*Winner of the fortieth week:*
14329-14399


Snowesque said:


> I'd like to know what you do with them once you decide!


This week's winner is number #14309! Please congratulate our fortieth week's winner, @Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 31, 2020)

ty zura!


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 31, 2020)

I think the latest bottle was my closest ever guess; off by 11.


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

I need to take a photo of a cloud and do something for the snack entry
This will be a bit hard


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 31, 2020)

i was going to go to the mini mar today to figure out what i wanted to do, but then i took a nap and did a smash round.
the cloud one i had tons of trouble with a phone camera so I gave up and got out my DSLR after too many tries.


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2020)

i miss being able to just keysmash in here,, trying to form a coherent thought is Difficult


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

I agree
I miss keysmashing
Meanwhile mirror 4 might take a while...
I'm feeling a bit dizzy, but I might be able to find out, but not in a correct way


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Mirror 4, idk if my answer's correct
I doubt it will be correct


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 1, 2020)

i wonder if they count mobile games, otherwise it may be harder than i thought


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2020)

god i hope not


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 1, 2020)

ahhhh if only i looked back two more games, thought they'd only bother with sword and shield
just looking up x and y characters, diantha is the 6th result.  that purse outline will be in my dreams lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Can't believe it was actually gen 6 champion that was on the mirror, I had memories of beating the elite four in X/Y many times and encountering her.
Oh well


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

So...
I wonder whats on 5th mirror....


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2020)

a big Nightmare


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Definitely 
Also I finished my dream sequence so I’ll submit it later when I have computer access.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 2, 2020)

bleh this mirror


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

I just submit my answer since it looked really familiar, idk if I'm confident in it or not.


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2020)

i hope they restock the mailbox prize pack,, i think i might have enough tickets for that + the collectibles i want :0


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Need to work on the outfit thing for the fair
Pretty much tomorrow is coloring time for me if I have the time to


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Count the bottle has two prizes, I doubt I'll get it.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 3, 2020)

i don't know about "exact", but I'd think within 50 would be reasonable.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 3, 2020)

working during ticket distribution.


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2020)

i deadass think i’ll be 1 ticket short for the next ticket distribution,, i suppose no mailbox prize for me


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Idk how many tickets I'll get.........


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 4, 2020)

woo another correct mirror. i wasn't able to find that artwork surprisingly


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

3rd mirror correct! Not to brag, but idk if I’ll be correct on the next one.
I enjoy house of mirrors even if I got some of them wrong.


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2020)

watch me sleep through the ticket distribution lmaoo


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Same
I'm asleep during distribution.
I wonder if Celeste plush will show up, if not I'll consider doing a star fragment rainbow.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 5, 2020)

hopefully i'm not at work for the next one lol


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

I knew Celeste plush is gone for now rip


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 5, 2020)

the green and blue frags are pretty similar, but that's because it's a soothing green i guess


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Time to mass upload my entries for the contests


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

I finally uploaded my entries.
Now I'm looking forward to the next rounds for the starry and the cosy challenges.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 6, 2020)

Lmao I tried to be the first in house of nightmares and completely messed up

Why don't I read things


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 6, 2020)

i'll have to take a good look at them tomorrow, i am soooooo tired


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

House of mirrors 6 looks pretty hard, idk if I'll get it right 
Time to do searching on images later


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2020)

i’m still messed up about half-past hoodwinked round 2,, i will not know Peace until i find out the answer,,


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Figured out the code for the event, now I need to find out which answer I should put in...


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 7, 2020)

i'm still very curious if there's way to know the last round of hoodwinked without the "obvious" way.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 7, 2020)

Not sure if I'll even submit guesses for these mirrors as I've no concrete ideas yet.


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I need to figure out house of mirrors again later.
I think I can come up with something.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 7, 2020)

Currently getting a ride down to a good cloud spot


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 7, 2020)

well uhhh that's that i guess woo


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2020)

i think about the celeste plush at least 5 times each day


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

I missed on Celeste plush, but I think star fragment rainbow is better for my lineup.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 8, 2020)

when you know who to guess but you couldn't see the lines at all so you didn't bother sending. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2020)

the forums have been Pretty dead lately,, we rlly need that fall update to drop lmao


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah I agree, forums been quiet lately.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 9, 2020)

no time probably, and people went to school


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 9, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> no time probably, and people went to school


I can relate to the lack of time.
Unrelated:


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 9, 2020)

Certainly haven’t posted here in a while. I wonder when we are able to vote for the main events (fireworks, poems, etc.)


----------



## oak (Sep 9, 2020)

I can't wait for my fair stickers to come. I still gotta decide what to do with them


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Did my signature stylings and removed it.
Going to bring it back when staff judge it.


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

i haven’t done any contests or anything!! I just learned about the fair and i’m sad i feel like it’s too late. Oh well hopefully next time they do one i’ll be around


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2020)

i legit might Cry if i can’t get that celeste plushie,,


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

I wonder how many tickets I'll get....
I want to complete my rainbow and try getting sheep after.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

I really wanted to participate in contests but I literally chickened out and did only the dream sequence round one 

I don't know why I chickened out but I guess I won't be getting a celeste or vrisnem sheep plush anymore


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

is it just me or are the limited star fragments not very popular?


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

I really want my good friend to win this contest bc she’s so talented and her haiku is amazing.... but i cant even vote  It’s probably my fault for not being active enough but yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

diosita said:


> I really want my good friend to win this contest bc she’s so talented and her haiku is amazing.... but i cant even vote  It’s probably my fault for not being active enough but yeah


I'm allowed to vote and I'm not really into haikus, if you tell me which one it is I'll vote


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm allowed to vote and I'm not really into haikus, if you tell me which one it is I'll vote


That’s really sweet of you wow!! thank you  I’ll pm you.edit: I couldnt send you a pm for some reason, so i’ll just tell you her’s is entry #1!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

diosita said:


> That’s really sweet of you wow!! thank you  I’ll pm you.
> edit: I can’t send a pm actually, so her’s is entry #1.


Oh it's my pm settings 

But now there's another vote there


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oh it's my pm settings
> 
> But now there's another vote there


Tysm, now I feel like I voted for her


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is it just me or are the limited star fragments not very popular?


people do want them, it's just harder to finish a fragment set as opposed to the plushies.
plus the plushies are one of a kind, not just recolors


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> people do want them, it's just harder to finish a fragment set as opposed to the plushies.
> plus the plushies are one of a kind, not just recolors


Ah, that makes more sense.

Weren't they going to rerelease some at higher prices or is that just for the physical prizes


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ah, that makes more sense.
> 
> Weren't they going to rerelease some at higher prices or is that just for the physical prizes


just physicals i think, I think chris confirmed it but i'm not sure where it was


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> just physicals i think, I think chris confirmed it but i'm not sure where it was


* People who want Celeste chick plush collectible and sheep are sobbing in the background*


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> * People who want Celeste chick plush collectible and sheep are sobbing in the background*


i mean the physicals just have higher prices with restocks, collectible prices won't change with their restocks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> i mean the physicals just have higher prices with restocks, collectible prices won't change with their restocks


I think everyone just wants a collectible restock in general

Everyone's hyped up about the sheep small vrisnem and Celeste chick plushie and rightfully so :0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Petition to rename sheep plushie Vrisnem Plushie or riot


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

I can't wait for ticket distribution


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm not even getting tickets because I participated in nothing


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

You can probably afford the fair patch though.
You have 5 tickets and the patch is worth 3 tickets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

hoping to get something decent :/

is there anything left to participate in?


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Hmm...
Dream sequence 2?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh that's true..

maybe ill do it later


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

thinking of  making a superhero that reassures people they save that they'll die someday anyway


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

That's a good idea.
I wonder if sheep plush will be restock and if I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder if sheep plush will be restock and if I'll be able to make it.


Guessing the next distribution.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 13, 2020)

I wish I participated in things so I could afford star fragments and sell them for tbt


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

I wonder when staff favorites will roll over for the other competitions...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

I wonder how much the collectibles for the fair will be worth in, say, a year or so.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wonder how much the collectibles for the fair will be worth in, say, a year or so.


bank 

lots and lots of bank


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

they’re honestly already worth a lot of bank,, especially the celeste plushie and the pink/purple star fragments :0


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 14, 2020)

Depends on how many there are in the end for the "less rare" ones at least.
Anyhow I'll luckily be making this distribution.


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

So purple star fragments are already expensive now?
I guess I'm somewhat lucky since I've got one for a lineup.


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

yeah,, i think it’s because the plushie + pink/purple star fragments cost the most amount of tickets and so,, their tbt price is already pretty expensive ;u;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Celeste plushie prices are I N S A N E


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

i know,, it’s whack but also,,, i get it lmaooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

Imo its the best collectible but it's also expensive + limited which sucks because of how cute it is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

I am reminded of how much I want a sheep and Celeste plush


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

That is expensive if you check the marketplace now...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

never said I had the tickets for it


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

I can't wait for distribution, I want to finish my rainbow line up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

does signature stylings give tickets


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

Probably gives tickets to participants


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 14, 2020)

It’s been ages since I’ve been here. Are giveaways even hosted here anymore, or is this just Basement Dwellers: The Prequel at this point?



Saltyy said:


> does signature stylings give tickets



It did, but the event ended a few days ago.


----------



## oak (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm pretty sure someone gets 100TBT each week still.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 14, 2020)

Ah. Well, guess I should start talking here since people posted earlier about the thread becoming inactive or something.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It’s been ages since I’ve been here. Are giveaways even hosted here anymore, or is this just Basement Dwellers: The Prequel at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> It did, but the event ended a few days ago.


Okay not about the fair but what's up with your title :C


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Okay not about the fair but what's up with your title :C



What’s there to explain?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> What’s there to explain?


"I don't feel true positive emotion"

Is there something wrong or?


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> "I don't feel true positive emotion"
> 
> Is there something wrong or?



I mean, I’ve had a lot of mental issues my whole life. It’s only natural.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I mean, I’ve had a lot of mental issues my whole life. It’s only natural.


Oh..

Sorry to hear that..


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 14, 2020)

It’s fine. Anyways, how are you? Earlier, you were debating on what to buy from the fair store.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It’s fine. Anyways, how are you? Earlier, you were debating on what to buy from the fair store.


Welp its not like I have any tickets to buy stuff with 

If I still get tickets for sig stylings I might be able to get something


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 14, 2020)

You could always buy a raffle ticket. It’s better than nothing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> You could always buy a raffle ticket. It’s better than nothing.


I did think of that but in the event I win I'd have to explain lots of stuff to my parents


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I did think of that but in the event I win I'd have to explain lots of stuff to my parents



You could try for the eShop card raffle so there’d be less problems.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> You could try for the eShop card raffle so there’d be less problems.


Good idea, maybe ill try that


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2020)

i am,, so tired lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

xara said:


> i am,, so tired lmao


I felt that

I'm tired but

can't sleep
Won't sleep
have to sleep
wake up tomorrow deprived of sleep


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I should try setting an alarm for distribution maybe...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Wait when is it?


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Its on the website.
Or here


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 15, 2020)

Backdrops


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Backdrops


I felt that 



sad that they're gone


----------



## oak (Sep 15, 2020)

Apparently my backdrop will last until the 18th. I must not have bought it right away like I thought lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

oak said:


> Apparently my backdrop will last until the 18th. I must not have bought it right away like I thought lol.


I wish I could say the same..

I couldn't resist buying it the second it was out


----------



## oak (Sep 15, 2020)

It kinda sucks that the backgrounds are gone before they judged the signatures. It added to the aesthetic for a lot of people.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

oak said:


> It kinda sucks that the backgrounds are gone before they judged the signatures. It added to the aesthetic for a lot of people.


They really should've kept them out longer and made a permanent version


----------



## oak (Sep 15, 2020)

Even just until judging was over would have been good enough for me. What if they put out ones for Halloween? You know folks would love those.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2020)

oak said:


> It kinda sucks that the backgrounds are gone before they judged the signatures. It added to the aesthetic for a lot of people.


The criteria for judging does not take backdrops into account, so there is no (dis)advantage to them expiring.


----------



## oak (Sep 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The criteria for judging does not take backdrops into account, so there is no (dis)advantage to them expiring.


What about subconsciously? I'm just kidding, that's good to hear. I just put together something simple to fit the theme so I'm not expecting to win anyways.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

oak said:


> Even just until judging was over would have been good enough for me. What if they put out ones for Halloween? You know folks would love those.


Oooh for Halloween!

That sounds amazing


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 15, 2020)

I personally found backdrops as a waste of bells since they only last one month despite their price. I also wasn’t interested in any of the designs. It’s nice to see other people like them, though.

By the way, the third round of ticket distribution and the next restock is in one hour. What is everybody going to try to get?


----------



## oak (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm hoping to be quick enough for the Celeste collectable. If I have enough tickets left over I'm gonna go for the yellow star fragment cause yellow is my favourite colour.

What about everyone else?


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm going for a Celeste too lmao. If I don't have enough maybe a purple fragment, if I'm not fast enough, then a white fragment.

_hhhh I'm scared_


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m nervous as well, but that’s kind of the point. Restocks are wild. They go by fast. And you almost can’t believe it’s over in just a few short minutes.


----------



## oak (Sep 15, 2020)

Last time they released the tickets the physical prices were gone in like 3 minutes. It was wild.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 15, 2020)

I had a fair bit more tickets than I was expecting to have; definitely a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Woah I have enough tickets for a star frag


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Woah I have enough tickets for a star frag


nice choice in blue, i'm still debating if i want to bother getting them off other people


----------



## oak (Sep 15, 2020)

I've never seen the TBT Marketplace so busy.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Didn't participate in enough events to dream of a plushie 

but hey, time to hold the star fragment and hope prices go high up in a few months


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 15, 2020)

i'm thinking of going for x-mas colored frags first cause my x-mas lineups are always so boring lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

X-mas colored frags would look pretty :0


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 15, 2020)

I guess once I see what's at Halloween I can stick to a choice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

oh right halloween exists

What usually happens on a TBT halloween?


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 15, 2020)

basically fair stuff but not as much, then halloween themed. it was bell currency bought at first but then they did it like tickets.
probably a candies re-release or old halloween ones, with a couple new additions


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

so tbt fair but halloween?

Candies look neat..

oOoOoO


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 15, 2020)

hoping for something like plushies than organizing candies again.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> hoping for something like plushies than organizing candies again.


okay just picture it 

jack plushie


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I wonder when Vesta collectible will come out...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

imo etoile represents the theme better


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 15, 2020)

the current giveaway funds are low..

maybe I should donate but anxiety and I don't have 100 tbt to donate


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 16, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the current giveaway funds are low..
> 
> maybe I should donate but anxiety and I don't have 100 tbt to donate


Maybe some other time. Zura has a lot going on so I'm unsure if they'll be around to maintain the thread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Maybe some other time. Zura has a lot going on so I'm unsure if they'll be around to maintain the thread.


Oh

I wasted my savings of nothing on a tasty cake too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

I have 12 cakes and none are the last date I need to go after my fair patch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

is the next fair next year or in like 3 years will it get revived


----------



## oak (Sep 17, 2020)

I think Vris said there won't be a fair next year but maybe there will be other smaller events.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

It was a lot of prep so I'm not surprised


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 17, 2020)

Each time they have an event I feel as if they add more to it. For consistency I imagine that makes it hard.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Well I'm going to sit on my fair patch and pretend it's a Celeste plush


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 17, 2020)

The vesta collectible looks so funny on 67% zoom


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 17, 2020)

also it'll look great to go with coco as a halloween collectible ;o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

I would've thought Étoile fit the theme better


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 19, 2020)

People reallyyy like the Celeste Plush.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 19, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> People reallyyy like the Celeste Plush.


I just checked, it's sold out already..

woah


----------



## Zura (Sep 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 40 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-third week:*
> 13342-13568
> 
> This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fourth week:*
> 13569- 13961
> 
> This week's winner is number #13666! Please congratulate our thirty-fourth week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fifth week:*
> 13962-14074
> 
> This week's winner is number #13999! Please congratulate our thirty-fifth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-sixth week:*
> 14075-14173
> 
> This week's winner is number #14123! Please congratulate our thirty-sixth week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-seventh week:*
> 14174-14219
> 
> This week's winner is number #14195! Please congratulate our thirty-seventh week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-eighth week:*
> 14220-14258
> 
> This week's winner is number #14244! Please congratulate our thirty-eighth week's winner, @FrogslimeOfficial!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-ninth week:*
> 14259-14328
> 
> This week's winner is number #14280! Please congratulate our thirty-ninth week's winner, @Snowesque!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fortieth week:*
> 14329-14399
> 
> This week's winner is number #14309! Please congratulate our fortieth week's winner, @Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*



*Winner of the forty-fourth week:*
14400-14436

The winner is #14404 @Clockwise!


Clockwise said:


> I need to take a photo of a cloud and do something for the snack entry
> This will be a bit hard



*Winner of the forty-second week:*
14437-14484

The winner is #14442 @Clockwise!


Clockwise said:


> I need to figure out house of mirrors again later.
> I think I can come up with something.


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 19, 2020)

I can't believe it's almost been a year!


----------



## Zura (Sep 19, 2020)

Same!! It's been a wild time


----------



## oak (Sep 19, 2020)

I see the funds are getting lower and I'm just wondering if this will have an affect on the thread soon. Are you still open to donations?


----------



## Zura (Sep 19, 2020)

oak said:


> I see the funds are getting lower and I'm just wondering if this will have an affect on the thread soon. Are you still open to donations?



Always and Ill probably be funding it myself soon. I want this thread to last at least a year


----------



## oak (Sep 19, 2020)

Well that's good to hear then. I donated 50tbt which is not much I know but I only had 149tbt


----------



## Zura (Sep 19, 2020)

oak said:


> Well that's good to hear then. I donated 50tbt which is not much I know but I only had 149tbt


Well, thank you very much for that generous donation


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 19, 2020)

Well, if you want the thread to reach the one year mark, you’d have to keep it going for another two months and a week. Not too long, but still.


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

damn i didn’t realize how old this thread was :’0


----------



## Zura (Sep 20, 2020)

xara said:


> damn i didn’t realize how old this thread was :’0


Yeah, it can be pretty surprising! Crazy to think Dawnpiplup started a simple giveaway thread and it grew into something so wholesome.


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh god my wifi’s about to shut off it’s been fun you guys


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

F in the chat


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 23, 2020)

Any topic ideas, @Vrisnem ?


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Any topic ideas, @Vrisnem ?


How about the fall update speculation?


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> How about the fall update speculation?


Good idea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 23, 2020)

can we farm some pumpkins and turn them into jack-o-lanterns please?


----------



## oak (Sep 23, 2020)

I haven't played my game in a few weeks so I'm hoping the fall update will draw me back in. Plus all my paths are green grass so I gotta redo everything


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 23, 2020)

So about that gardening update.


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2020)

i want the fall update so Bad bros,, i need new stuff to do & look forward to lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 24, 2020)

I'd like some more stuff to put outdoors as decoration. Can only do so many food and laundry areas.


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2020)

why do i have the urge to buy household items


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 24, 2020)

irl or in-game?


----------



## oak (Sep 24, 2020)

Maybe both? Now I wish there was a waffle maker ingame. You could click to flip it open or close.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 24, 2020)

Would look cool. Probably wouldn't match my old-timey kitchen though.


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

catch me skipping the first day of school lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 25, 2020)

I see a burning elmo in the banner now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I see a burning elmo in the banner now


LMAO IT'S XARA

amazing

this is the highlight of the tbt fair


----------



## oak (Sep 25, 2020)

I thought I recognized that elmo dress lmao. I'm curious who the other user is tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 25, 2020)

my dream was seeing burning Elmo on the tbt page 

I can die in peace now


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

petition to let elmo stay up there forever,,


----------



## Azrael (Sep 26, 2020)

xara said:


> petition to let elmo stay up there forever,,


Where do I sign?


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 26, 2020)

Anyhow can't wait to veggify my town.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah same here. I am very excited to turn my fake garden into a real one.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 26, 2020)

xara said:


> petition to let elmo stay up there forever,,



I’d gladly sign 



Snowesque said:


> Anyhow can't wait to veggify my town.



Same here! Those pumpkins look so cute Can’t wait for the sugar and potatoes and carrots either.

I’m trying hard not to get my hopes up for cooking. I used to play the sims 3 (still would if my computer wasn’t old and laggy) and i just loved cooking and making nectar.


----------



## oak (Sep 26, 2020)

I can't wait to replace my watermelon beach balls with real pumpkins in my garden patch. The watermelons were good but they are too summery.


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

can’t stop thinkin’ about pumpkins,,


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

I can’t wait to try the yellow eye color out. More importantly though: new furniture...and pumpkins . This definitely motivates me to continue working on my island and try to come up with more ideas. The problem is what to do with the flowers that i need to move for the pumpkins as well as the ones I moved because of the posters. Looking forward to seeing everyone’s pumpkin patches and designs.


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

started ordering + crafting for my pumpkin patch today and i,, am very Excited


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

this thread is lowkey dead


----------



## oak (Sep 28, 2020)

Hopefully once the update drops there will be more to chit chat about.


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

hopefully,, i miss when the forums were a bit more active than it has been,,


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 28, 2020)

Too busy.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 28, 2020)

Two more days!


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

pumpkins,,,,


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 29, 2020)

I wonder if I'll play the update before I sleep today.


----------



## oak (Sep 29, 2020)

Only a couple more hours till the update.


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

Can't wait to update.


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

pumpkins tomorrow,, i’m so excited


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 30, 2020)

I hope I grow enough for all the variations, guess it doesn't matter since they're around forever.
Also how do you get the lollipops?


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 2, 2020)

Planted 20 to start, hope that's enough.


----------



## Zura (Oct 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 42 raffle winners






Zura said:


> *Winner of the first week:*
> I asked for a random number between 2 and 1,412 and got #231
> 
> The winner of the first Giveaway thread raffle is CherryllACNL. Id like to thank you all for participating and I hope you stay for the next week raffle. A huge shout out to the donors, we'd be no where without them. Please give a warm round of applause for both our winner and our donators!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the second week:*
> 1413-2371
> This week's winner is number #1710! Please congratulate our second-week winner Snowesque! Next week's raffle will be 100TBT because of the lack of donations! I'm sorry for not being able to offer more and I hope you all decide to stay for weeks to come!
> 
> Thanks!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the third week:*
> 
> 2372-3032
> This week's winner is number #3021! Please congratulate our third week's winner CheryllACNL!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourth week:*
> 
> 3033-3490
> This week's winner is number #3446! Please congratulate our fourth week's winner animeshadowpanda! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 15 Birthday tickets!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifth week:*
> 
> 3491-4178
> This week's winner is number #3762! Please congratulate our fifth week's winner CheryllACNL! The winner gets 100TBT prize and whatever they want with my 36 Tinsel!~
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixth week:*
> 
> 4179-4428
> This week's winner is number #4333! Please congratulate our sixth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventh week:*
> 
> 4429-4894
> 
> This week's winner is number #4764! Please congratulate our seventh week's winner, animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighth week:*
> 
> 4895-5216
> 
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the ninth week:*
> 5217-5386
> 
> This week's winner is number #5338! Please congratulate our ninth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the tenth week:*
> 5387-5927
> 
> This week's winner is number #5642! Please congratulate our tenth week's winner, Kammm! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eleventh week:*
> 5928-6372
> 
> 
> This week's winner is number #6272! Please congratulate our eleventh week's winner, MasterM64! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twelfth week:*
> 6373-7325
> 
> This week's winner is number #6441! Please congratulate our twelfth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirteenth week:*
> 7780-7779
> 
> This week's winner is number #7484! Please congratulate our thirteenth week's winner, Cheryll! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fourteenth week:*
> 7780-8178
> 
> This week's winner is number #8055! Please congratulate our fourteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fifteenth week:*
> 8179-8467
> 
> This week's winner is number #8299! Please congratulate our fifteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the sixteenth week:*
> 8468-8816
> 
> This week's winner is number #8655! Please congratulate our sixteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the seventeenth week:*
> 8817-9370
> 
> This week's winner is number #8953! Please congratulate our seventeenth week's winner, DubiousDelphine! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the eighteenth week:*
> 9371-9666
> 
> This week's winner is number #9460! Please congratulate our eighteenth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the nineteenth week:*
> 9667-9929
> 
> This week's winner is number #9830! Please congratulate our nineteenth week's winner, faiiry! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twentieth week:*
> 9930-10089
> This week's winner is number #9985! Please congratulate our twentieth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> 
> I apologize for being late. I have no excuse other then terrible memory haha





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-first week:*
> 10090-10214
> 
> This week's winner is number #10187! Please congratulate our twenty-first week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-second week:*
> 10215-10376
> 
> This week's winner is number #10235! Please congratulate our twenty-second week's winner, xara! The winner of this week's raffle will receive a prize of 100TBT!
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-third week:*
> 10377-10463
> 
> This week's winner is number #10410! Please congratulate our twenty-third week's winner, Inarabitta! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fourth week:*
> 10464-10611
> 
> This week's winner is number #10468! Please congratulate our twenty-fourth week's winner, Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-fifth week:*
> 10612-10809
> 
> This week's winner is number #10790! Please congratulate our twenty-fifth week's winner, @animeshadowpanda! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-sixth week:*
> 10810-11505
> 
> This week's winner is number #10902! Please congratulate our twenty-sixth week's winner, @ForeverALoan! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-seventh week:*
> 11506-11932
> 
> This week's winner is number #11542! Please congratulate our twenty-seventh week's winner, @Crossing123! The winner of this week's raffle will have the choice between receiving either a prize of 100TBT or 5NMT!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-eighth week:*
> 11933-12236
> 
> This week's winner is number #11970! Please congratulate our twenty-eighth week's winner, @biibii! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the twenty-ninth week:*
> 12237-12568
> 
> This week's winner is number #12496! Please congratulate our twenty-ninth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirtieth week:*
> 12569-12778
> 
> This week's winner is number #12642! Please congratulate our thirtieth week's winner, @Rosie977! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-first week:*
> 12778-13119
> 
> This week's winner is number #12939! Please congratulate our thirty-first week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-second week:*
> 13120-13341
> 
> This week's winner is number #13268! Please congratulate our thirty-second week's winner, @Treeleaf! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-third week:*
> 13342-13568
> 
> This week's winner is number #13473! Please congratulate our thirty-third week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fourth week:*
> 13569- 13961
> 
> This week's winner is number #13666! Please congratulate our thirty-fourth week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-fifth week:*
> 13962-14074
> 
> This week's winner is number #13999! Please congratulate our thirty-fifth week's winner, @Clockwise! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-sixth week:*
> 14075-14173
> 
> This week's winner is number #14123! Please congratulate our thirty-sixth week's winner, @xara! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT
> ...





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-seventh week:*
> 14174-14219
> 
> This week's winner is number #14195! Please congratulate our thirty-seventh week's winner, @lissiecat! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-eighth week:*
> 14220-14258
> 
> This week's winner is number #14244! Please congratulate our thirty-eighth week's winner, @FrogslimeOfficial!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the thirty-ninth week:*
> 14259-14328
> 
> This week's winner is number #14280! Please congratulate our thirty-ninth week's winner, @Snowesque!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the fortieth week:*
> 14329-14399
> 
> This week's winner is number #14309! Please congratulate our fortieth week's winner, @Snowesque! The winner of this week's raffle will be receiving a prize of 100TBT





Zura said:


> *Winner of the forty-first week:*
> 14400-14436
> 
> The winner is #14404 @Clockwise!





Zura said:


> *Winner of the forty-second week:*
> 14437-14484
> 
> The winner is #14442 @Clockwise!


*Winner/donation spreadsheet*



*Winner of the forty-third week:*
14485-14573

The winner is #14489 @Ametsa Izarra!


Ametsa Izarra said:


> Celeste plushie prices are I N S A N E



*Winner of the forty-fourth week:*
14573-14599 

The winner is #14598 @Dunquixote!


Dunquixote said:


> I can’t wait to try the yellow eye color out. More importantly though: new furniture...and pumpkins . This definitely motivates me to continue working on my island and try to come up with more ideas. The problem is what to do with the flowers that i need to move for the pumpkins as well as the ones I moved because of the posters. Looking forward to seeing everyone’s pumpkin patches and designs.



*Winner of the forty-fifth week:*
14600-14611 

The winner is #14608 @Clockwise!


Clockwise said:


> Can't wait to update.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 5, 2020)

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Last 42 raffle winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## xara (Oct 6, 2020)

congrats guys!!


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 9, 2020)

Already tired of watering pumpkins.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 11, 2020)

Haven’t tried planting pumpkins; Can’t relate.

Wow, you weren’t lying when you said this thread was dead...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 12, 2020)

What happened to this thread?


----------

